# Show your Damasko! - The second and new thread



## cadeallaw

Someone was going to eventually start it, might as well be me


----------



## 4hour

Well what about a pic?!


----------



## StufflerMike

Almost new DA 20


----------



## blowfish89

Thread subscribed, and good to have a Damasko forum |>
Looking forward to all the pics :-!

Gone but not forgotten, kit7 continues the legacy


----------



## GlennO

Woohoo...new forum! :-!


----------



## energyarts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman

Placed my hold on this. Loved the combo of the vintage lume and blue seconds hand. The fact that the numerals are completely lumed made me buy over a standard model. Looking forward to my first Damasko after trying to decide which version I preferred for over a year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1200333 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1200257 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1200236 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1190537 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1180814 by laurent, sur Flickr

Very happy to post on the dedicated sub forum for Damasko


----------



## up1911fan

I'll post my first when it get's here next week, DA36 on a bracelet, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## blowfish89

blowfish89 said:


> Thread subscribed, and good to have a Damasko forum |>
> Looking forward to all the pics :-!
> 
> Gone but not forgotten, kit7 continues the legacy


This picture was precariously taken on a cliff's edge (literally).









Mount Rainier National Park, WA.


----------



## Vig2000

Okay, I'll play:


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Just picked this strap up from B & R Bands for my DA46.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg

DA36 on Hadley Roma Kevlar


----------



## MiniW

so many great watches in this thread!


----------



## akitadog

DK-10 on Hirsch "Tiger" strap, with the Damasko buckle. Awesome watch. Very comfortable.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## BDNGRD

Night and Day.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## That_Turtle

Enjoying a full-on spring day.


----------



## qcjulle

My custom strap arrived today, a zillion times nicer than the stock Damasko one.


----------



## Wysie

Beautiful! Where did you get the strap?



qcjulle said:


> My custom strap arrived today, a zillion times nicer than the stock Damasko one.
> 
> View attachment 7834514
> 
> View attachment 7834522


----------



## qcjulle

Wysie said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get the strap?


From Clover Straps at f222. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wysie

Thank you !


qcjulle said:


> From Clover Straps at f222. Highly recommended.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

Can someone please post a black DA36 on a black strap? I wish Damasko made a rubber curve lug strap like Sinn has for there U1. Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## picklepossy

stuffler said:


>


I love it. Done. Will be placing an order soon with the Damasko rubber strap. Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## MATT1076

Joined the Damasko club today!😁
DA373


----------



## picklepossy

Gave the bracelet a break


----------



## timeisnow

Really nice one, I think of all the Damaskos I love this one the most.



stuffler said:


> Almost new DA 20


----------



## boomersooner




----------



## khd

Nice photos mate - looks especially awesome on that toxicnato!



boomersooner said:


>


----------



## pjmaxm

Back in the Damasko club now. Previously had a DA37 but for reason did not connect that well with the dial. Loved everything else about it though with the toughness of the case and the tech in it.

Was planning on getting a DA36 but came across a good deal on a DA46 so got it to see if I like the bezel. Previously my only watches with bezels were a few divers and discovered I did not like divers. The DA46 not being a diver but having a bezel will be interesting for me. The bezel action on it is unlike any other watch I have tried before and really a joy to use.

Trying it out on one of my favorite straps; a Fluco flat shell cordovan in a short length. Not sure if I will want something more substantial on it though due to the size and style of the watch. I have a Hirsch Pure rubber coming in but also might try a thicker Fluco aviator shell cordovan.


----------



## StufflerMike

pjmaxm said:


> Back in the Damasko club now. Previously had a DA37 but for reason did not connect that well with the dial. Loved everything else about it though with the toughness of the case and the tech in it.
> 
> Was planning on getting a DA36 but came across a good deal on a DA46 so got it to see if I like the bezel. Previously my only watches with bezels were a few divers and discovered I did not like divers. The DA46 not being a diver but having a bezel will be interesting for me. The bezel action on it is unlike any other watch I have tried before and really a joy to use.
> 
> Trying it out one of my favorite straps; a Fluco flat shell cordovan in a short length. Not sure if I will want something more substantial on it though due to the size and style of the watch. I have a Hirsch Pure rubber coming in but also might try a thicker Fluco aviator shell cordovan.


Loved my DA 46


----------



## Wysie

Joined the club a couple of days ago with the Damasko DB1 (with Timeless Luxury Watches) on a Worn&Wound Tobacco Shell Cordovan:










Only thing that irks me a little is that the buckle (and one of the keepers [metal]) are polished, doesn't entirely match the case. Another thing is I'm trying not to wear it till September (birthday) as it's like a gift to myself, lol.


----------



## boomersooner

Wysie said:


> Joined the club a couple of days ago with the Damasko DB1 (with Timeless Luxury Watches) on a Worn&Wound Tobacco Shell Cordovan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that irks me a little is that the buckle (and one of the keepers [metal]) are polished, doesn't entirely match the case. Another thing is I'm trying not to wear it till September (birthday) as it's like a gift to myself, lol.


That looks awesome! I love the combo. In regards to your buckle issue...I just ordered a 18mm Damasko buckle from Watchmann (sent Greg an email directly) to go with one of my rubber straps that has a polished tang buckle. If your strap tapers to 18mm you should be just fine in going that route if you so choose.


----------



## Wysie

Thanks ! I have the 18mm Damasko buckle (comes with the original strap I believe). The bigger issue is that one of the fixed keepers is metal, as you can see below (taken directly from their site):









So if I change the buckle to Damasko's, it may actually end up looking even weirder because of that metal keeper. Small issue since it's rare to see the buckle and the watch at the same time once the watch is worn . Still bothers the OCD part of me though, haha.



boomersooner said:


> That looks awesome! I love the combo. In regards to your buckle issue...I just ordered a 18mm Damasko buckle from Watchmann (sent Greg an email directly) to go with one of my rubber straps that has a polished tang buckle. If your strap tapers to 18mm you should be just fine in going that route if you so choose.


----------



## boomersooner

Oh my mistake! I see what you are talking about now. Yeah can't fix that but it wouldn't bug me too much. How often do you look at the buckle when you have an awesome watch? Ha!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fishoop

boomersooner said:


>


Where did you get this strap? Is that Damasko?


----------



## Mhutch

DA 47 Black


----------



## MATT1076




----------



## boomersooner

fishoop said:


> Where did you get this strap? Is that Damasko?


It is a Bonetto Cinturini 326. The buckle is polished but I bought a Damasko buckle to go with it. Should be here in a couple days!


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Betterthere

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tobitas

DC66 black


----------



## Jax

DA47 black on a brown racing strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

DA 47...
simply

P1200672 by laurent, sur Flickr

Edit : one more

P1200679 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

The best strap I've found for my black DA47.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> The best strap I've found for my black DA47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great combo. B&R Strap I'm guessing, been eyeing this style for a bit.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> Damasko DA46 Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Cool inverse dial to mine! What strap is that?


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> That is a great combo. B&R Strap I'm guessing, been eyeing this style for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Yep it is. I'll still probably change it out for a rubber strap occasionally when it's hot out, but I think this strap is going to stick.


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> Cool inverse dial to mine! What strap is that?


It is a Hirsch James. Leather outside, rubber inside. I think Damasko sells some of their watches on these. A little spendy, but nice straps!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> It is a Hirsch James. Leather outside, rubber inside. I think Damasko sells some of their watches on these. A little spendy, but nice straps!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I looked at that one but in order to get it in the length I wanted I had to order from overseas.


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> I looked at that one but in order to get it in the length I wanted I had to order from overseas.


There is a Spanish seller that has the best price on eBay. Maybe they got your size. I got this one second hand of the forum...
Also, I got this one since I don't like wearing leather in the summer due to the heat, but miss the look. Order one before it gets too hot down there! ☺

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Footballball

My first post!


----------



## qcjulle

A bit more serious style with a Lake House Leathers strap:


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## pjmaxm

So got back into the Damasko club last week with a DA46, but as much as I try bezels just are not my preference. I appreciate how awesome the Damasko bezel is in regards to function and technology, the form is just not for me.

In my searching I found a decent deal on a DA38. This is much more my style and exactly what I like: a low profile tool watch. Even though the case size is the same as the DA46, the DA38 wears very different and more to my preference. It also came with the Damasko deployant which in pictures never really impressed me. While its not the most impressive deployant I have seen it is very comfortable and is a good one. It is also nice that with the micro adjustments you are able to fine tune the fit better than the next notch on a traditional strap with a buckle. I find myself sometimes in between notches and this solves that issue. The Damasko leather is also surprising comfortable. I do have to admit to having become a bit of a leather snob and thinking shell cordovan or nothing when it came to leather after less than comfortable experiences with a few different, some pretty expensive, leather straps. I might switch out to rubber once and a while but will predominantly wear it with the Damasko leather.

This watch and the strap combo should be here to stay for a long time.


----------



## StufflerMike

Footballball said:


> My first post!


And a good one. Congrats on your Damasko.


----------



## fbones24

My DA47 on Clover Canvas.


----------



## medaze

My first Damasko!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1200976 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1200534-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## bay

Footballball said:


> My first post!


Nice, welcome!


----------



## fishoop

Hey all,

I've posted this a few times, but after searching for the right Damasko/Sinn for the past year I finally went for it. I'll post better pics later, but here we go...

Ordered from Greg @ Watchmann - great transaction. The watch is awesome, the engineering is impressive and the watch is just much better in person than pics.


----------



## Juno 60

First post, first Damasko! Very pleased to see a dedicated forum for these amazing watches.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kusaioyaji

Damasko DA37 + Danny Choo duo.
-Leon


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rhstranger2772

Picked up the Timeless Luxury Watches limited edition Damasko DB03. Number 2 of 50. Really a smashing collaboration in my opinion.

A few quick pictures. Will try and take better clicks tomorrow.


----------



## Juno 60

rhstranger2772 said:


> Picked up the Timeless Luxury Watches limited edition Damasko DB03. Number 2 of 50. Really a smashing collaboration in my opinion.


Wow, that is a fantastic-looking watch - congrats! I only became aware of the Timeless DB limited edition Damaskos after joining this forum a few days ago and I must say I'm really taken with them. I love the clean minimalist look of the rehaut. The sand-coloured numbers, markers and hands against the black really do it for me as well


----------



## birdynamnam

P1210006-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

my damasko suits well to my jeans


----------



## rhstranger2772

DB03 continued.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Juno 60

rhstranger2772 said:


> DB03 continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow...
Click to expand...


----------



## fishoop

hey guys - better pics as promised, the new DA36 black. Extremely happy with my choice! Oh, his German buddy is here as well. I love the clasp on the strap as well, first time i've had that!


----------



## Jax

Another strap for the DA47.


----------



## noregrets

Loving the DK101 today...


----------



## fbones24

I really need a Damast Damasko. In some ways I wish I didn't have the DA47 already because I think the black DA47 is the coolest looking Damasko. So bada$$. Here's mine:


----------



## picklepossy

birdynamnam said:


> P1210006-001 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> my damasko suits well to my jeans


I need to ask what strap is this? It's just awesome. Thanks.


----------



## robannenagy

noregrets said:


> Loving the DK101 today...


Me too!


----------



## fbones24

DA47 on Khaki ToxicNato.


----------



## birdynamnam

P1210330 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## the MJ

coffee time


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## birdynamnam

P1210441 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## jamsie




----------



## buddalouie

New acquisition, looks even better in the metal.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## medaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noizer

Might have found my favourite strap combination - sailcloth strap with grey stitching.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Luke*

noizer said:


> View attachment 8046842
> View attachment 8046850
> 
> Might have found my favourite strap combination - sailcloth strap with grey stitching.


Hi, could you tell what strap that is and where you purchased it ? many thanks


----------



## zacinthus

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm

OK, losing some credibility here because I just posted last week the DA38 would be staying with me a while. Well I got offered a favorable trade for my departing DA46 and that yellow seconds really is so striking that now have a DA36.

Having the DA36 and DA38 side by side was really nice because it allowed me to see how much more pop the yellow seconds hand gives the DA36. The DA38 is a little more subdued and you do not see the seconds hand all the time in some lighting. No problem in that regard with the DA36 which has that seconds hand very visible in most any light conditions. The DA36 is also a modern classic I feel and one of Damasko's quintessential models for good reason. A really great watch with some great technology in a low profile package.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

One year together. Still loving them


----------



## Jax

noizer said:


> View attachment 8046842
> View attachment 8046850
> 
> Might have found my favourite strap combination - sailcloth strap with grey stitching.


I really like the sailcloth. Who makes it?


----------



## Jax

DA44 black on a Hirsch James. The last few Hirsch straps I tried were way too long but I got this rare short version from Watch Obsession in the UK and it's much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## noizer

Jax said:


> I really like the sailcloth. Who makes it?


Hi guys, to all interested in the sail cloth, I actually got it from a watch shop in Singapore for approximately 10usd.. Can't help any pals overseas unfortunately

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

DA47 with a Hirsch James strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1210720 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fbones24

Wrist shot. DA47 on olive ToxicNato.


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Just got a few ToxicNatos today! So here it is!










Really pleased with the straps! Seems more soft than timefactors!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## fbones24

I love the toxicnatos. I have those same two colors as well as grey.

I will say that my grey one which has been worn more than the others is starting to wear at the hole I use. I will try to post pics in the nato thread but I'm thinking these will need to be replaced after a year or so of wear? I'm willing to replace given I like the material and hardware much more than regular natos.


----------



## Jax

fbones24 said:


> I love the toxicnatos. I have those same two colors as well as grey.
> 
> I will say that my grey one which has been worn more than the others is starting to wear at the hole I use. I will try to post pics in the nato thread but I'm thinking these will need to be replaced after a year or so of wear? I'm willing to replace given I like the material and hardware much more than regular natos.


I like mine a lot too but it's also starting to wear at the hole a little after only a few weeks. Not enough that it's a big issue but it is noticeable.


----------



## birdynamnam

DC 66 in the evening friday light

P1210770 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1210733-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1210744 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## LH2




----------



## Juno 60

birdynamnam said:


> DC 66 in the evening friday light
> 
> P1210744 by laurent, sur Flickr


That is a fantastic-looking strap. My current most-desired Damasko (the Timeless LE Damasko DB4 in black) would work beautifully with this gorgeous strap. Sigh...


----------



## diablogt

What a masculine watch and strap. Perfect combo.



birdynamnam said:


> DC 66 in the evening friday light
> 
> P1210770 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1210733-001 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1210744 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## pley3r




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

Abosulutley stunning!


----------



## Igorek

What is that brown leather strap guys and where to get it? )


----------



## picklepossy

The one on the left for today. All 3 straps from a Bulang&Sons.


----------



## whoa

Love my new ToxicNato!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## exclusive784

Just got some 2pc zulus from clockwork synergy, but thinking of keeping it on the black nato for another day or so


----------



## exclusive784

I couldn't wait


----------



## the MJ

good morning to all


----------



## fbones24

DA47


----------



## Wysie

Beautiful strap! Where did you get it from?



birdynamnam said:


> DC 66 in the evening friday light
> 
> P1210770 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1210733-001 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1210744 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Dre

Finally got a chance to snap some good pics of my DA44:










And on a grey ToxicNATO:


----------



## exclusive784

I will not buy a DA44. I will not buy a DA44. I will not buy a DA44. 
I might buy a DA44? Crap.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo




----------



## Juno 60

Stefano Lorenzo said:


> View attachment 8185306


I must not buy a DB4. I must not buy a DB4. I must not buy... A DB4... I ...o|


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

Yeah thats what I said, :-/ good luck with that!


----------



## karhu

I wanted a waterproof leather strap for my DA37 so I went with this Hirsch Tiger. Super comfortable, scratch and UV resistant which fits the Damasko ethos, plus I think it just matches it well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## whoa

Really loving it on the ToxicNatos!










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## qcjulle

Testing out the lume.






​


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## That_Turtle

Dish-diving...


----------



## the MJ




----------



## StufflerMike

DC 66, Hirsch Andy, on a Bridgestone 235/60r19


----------



## CastorTroy3

Went a little different today and dressed up the DA 353. I like it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1

Stefano Lorenzo said:


> View attachment 8185306


Nice! Love the ghost plants too!

Sent from my S7


----------



## akitadog

DK-10 ON A NICE BLACK WITH RED STITCHING LEATHER BUND STRAP.

Akitadog


----------



## khd

Finally got my first Damasko and I love it! I especially like the yellow seconds hand, it really is brighter in real life than in pictures but to me it completes the industrial, no-nonsense look of the watch. The only problem is that it kept distracting me during meetings whenever it peeked out from under my sleeve :-d










Here's another pic for good measure... sorry for the crappy iphone pics but I'm not much of a photographer ;-)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fishoop

A few tiny dings on at 1 o'clock - surprised to say the least. All good, though!


----------



## Jball1125

Great shots. Do you recall what you bumped it against?



fishoop said:


> A few tiny dings on at 1 o'clock - surprised to say the least. All good, though!


----------



## Junior29




----------



## fishoop

Jball1125 said:


> Great shots. Do you recall what you bumped it against?


I don't. I was wearing it every day for 2 straight weeks while on vacation. Could have been anything, I only noticed after taking the pics.


----------



## MrDagon007

Traveling light.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## David Woo

the bracelet was a bit too heavy for me, so it's replaced by an old leather standby:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kit7

exclusive784 said:


> I will not buy a DA44. I will not buy a DA44. I will not buy a DA44.
> I might buy a DA44? Crap.


I will not sell my DA44
I will not sell my DA44.....








How about first dibs on the tractor?


----------



## Igorek

kit7 said:


> View attachment 8308394
> 
> 
> How about first dibs on the tractor?


wearing Damasko while driving a tractor? Priceless! :-d


----------



## kvik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## picklepossy

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Anto325




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## pirelli7467

Damasko dc67 black. Thinking of letting this one go. Not getting much wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 66 in Austria


----------



## smashie

I bought two, I couldn't decide which dial I liked more.


----------



## parsig9

With a white second hand??? What?



thejames1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

parsig9 said:


> With a white second hand??? What?


 The yellow got washed out in this photo.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Hl247b

Argentina delivering a masterclass in counter attack in copa America. Enjoying with my dk12


----------



## Jball1125

thejames1 said:


> The yellow got washed out in this photo.
> 
> Sent from my S7


Darn I was getting excited too.


----------



## parsig9

thejames1 said:


> The yellow got washed out in this photo.
> 
> Sent from my S7


I thought maybe you sent it in to have it "washed out".;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Today the DC 66 at Monte Lussari, Udine, Italy
















Mount Lussari is both the local mountain of Tarvis and the site of a Marian sanctuary, which is why hikers as well as pilgrims gather at the very same mountain top with a stunning view on the Julian Alps.
Some additional facts about Mount Lussari and its sanctuary: 
With a height of 1,790 m, Mount Lussari can't really be considered a top elevation of the Julian Alps. It is, however, a popular destination thanks to its relevance as a historical site. According to a fary tale, in 1360 a shepherd was looking for lost sheep, when he found them kneeling next to a bush, which enclosed a statue of the Virgin Maria and child. After this miracle happened for the third time, a Marian chapel was erected at the very site.

Today's church dates back to the 16th century, although in 1807 it was struck by a lightning and burned down and in 1915, during World War First, it was in the line of fire and suffered damage, too. The church with its frescoes by the Slovenian artist Tone Kralj (1900-1975) was completely renovated in 2000. It is also called "Three-Peoples-Church", because over the centuries, people of Slavic language as well as of Romanic and Germanic language look for solace in this house of worship - you may say this is a truly European pilgrimage site.


----------



## noregrets

Stunning photos and interesting story Mike. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fbones24

DA47 atop Drinking Horse Mountain - Bozeman, Montana


----------



## StufflerMike

Today at Passo Tre Croci, Dolomites, heading Cortina d'Ampezzo

DA 20









The pass has once been climbed by the Giro d'Italia bycicle race.


----------



## thejames1

DA46 black








Lume shot









Sent from my S7


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## parsig9

New to me DA46 on a ZULU


----------



## fishoop

New B&R oak racing strap - credit to Jax for helping me out with the color. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## noregrets

DK101 on my newest strap for her. And of course...no shoot of the 101 would be complete without some macro shots of the sunburst dial and that stunning in-house handwind movement.


----------



## StufflerMike

One week in Austria and Italy


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## ODS26

DA38 Black on Hirsch Liberty and WatchObsession Navy Nato


----------



## StufflerMike

ODS26 said:


> DA38 Black on Hirsch Liberty and WatchObsession Navy Nato


Welcome to Watchuseek and welcome to the official Damasko Uhren Forum as well.


----------



## kvik




----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## maedox

The light in the afternoon yesterday was perfect for catching the seconds hand in action.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## verl20

My DK10


----------



## verl20

My DK10

View attachment 8439730


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## madwolfa

My first Damasko and my first mechanical watch!


----------



## Hl247b




----------



## MrDagon007

Onward.


----------



## ahsan

wish i didnt have punu wrists.


verl20 said:


> My DK10
> 
> View attachment 8439730


----------



## dhk

My custom DA46 on a Timefactors Nato. I think the Timefactors Nato is a perfect match with this watch, as the hardware on the strap perfectly matches the color of the case of the watche


----------



## ahsan

The red hand looks really nice.


----------



## exclusive784




----------



## exclusive784

Washed my car today and I figure I give Germany a shout out (please forgive the amateur photography and the swirl marks :-( ):


----------



## heb

Why did you change out that beautiful alligator/crocodile strap?

It's amazing how much corrosion is on those "polished" metallic parts.

Anyway, nice watch.
heb


----------



## PrestonK

My most recent pickup was a DA38 from a forum member on here and I have to say I'm THRILLED. I waited nearly a year before purchasing, as this is now by far my most expensive piece, but I love it. Hoping to pick up a few of the Damasko straps soon but I can't find pictures anywhere of the blue rubber actually on the watch, and that's the one that really intrigues me for the summer. Anyways, here's a few pictures I've taken so far and I'm sure I'll be posting more on here in the future!


----------



## noizer




----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko 66 at Mte. Lussari, Friaul/Italy


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## sulpher

noizer said:


> View attachment 8488794


That strap (colour) fits the watch amazingly well! Thanks for showing that - haven't thought of that combination yet.


----------



## thesavagemonk

Can't stop looking at my new DA44! (I was safely stopped when I took this)


----------



## lukyswara




----------



## Bender.Folder

Im Damasback  .


----------



## Hl247b




----------



## Byfrost




----------



## Byfrost




----------



## Jax

Here's my DA44 back from the authorized dealer with a new crystal - this time it only has The AR coating on the inside. It looks great, is easy to clean, and best of all won't scratch. No regrets on this little upgrade.

View attachment 8534210










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

I just sent my DA36 to have its crystal replaced with the AR coating on the inside only. After wearing it for only a month it had developed some serious water spots and minor scratches. Admittedly I was swimming a lot with the watch on, but I didn't think that would hurt it. I couldn't get the spots/scratches off with a cloth - so I foolishly tried to polish the AR coating off and only further screwed it up.

So....off for a replacement crystal! I think i'll be much happier without the outer AR coating. But I admit double AR looked really good!



Jax said:


> Here's my DA44 back from the authorized dealer with a new crystal - this time it only has The AR coating on the inside. It looks great, is easy to clean, and best of all won't scratch. No regrets on this little upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 8534210
> 
> 
> View attachment 8534226
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

man, so much more comfortable once it's off the bracelet. the bracelet is quite a piece of work but it's too damn heavy for me.


----------



## whoa

Just love it on ToxicNato!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## kit7

Ultimate tool watch at work.


----------



## fishoop

DAMN! This is awesome - is it custom or did I miss this one?



David Woo said:


> man, so much more comfortable once it's off the bracelet. the bracelet is quite a piece of work but it's too damn heavy for me.


----------



## StufflerMike

fishoop said:


> DAMN! This is awesome - is it custom or did I miss this one?


http://www.timelessluxwatches.com/brands/damasko/timeless-damasko-limited-editions


----------



## sulpher

David Woo said:


> man, so much more comfortable once it's off the bracelet. the bracelet is quite a piece of work but it's too damn heavy for me.


Your crown is unscrewed.

(I still love that seconds hand. Didn't like the DA38 one, but the DB seconds hand looks just great.)


----------



## wkw

DA36

Recently picked up an OEM strap set and I'm all set for summer and winter


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

David Woo said:


> man, so much more comfortable once it's off the bracelet. the bracelet is quite a piece of work but it's too damn heavy for me.


Interestingly, I find the bracelet so nice that i never bothered with replacing with any strap, not even the damasko one that i had bought together with the watch.


----------



## chowmanfu

I'm not into bracelets and the Damasko strap was too small. I had to buy custom.


----------



## Bender.Folder

what strap is this one ? looks nice


----------



## chowmanfu

It's from Dangerous9 straps. Expensive but worth it! Mr. Glance can hug the strap around the case, he calls it TCLS. I bought an extra Damasko buckle and put it on.


----------



## chowmanfu




----------



## Bender.Folder

On rubber for a MTB day.

D9 straps look killer indeed but too pricey for me.


----------



## mlmyers

In a Sunday hike... On most days, this is my favorite watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## StufflerMike

Great pics, like the Bonetto very much.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Thanks, almost 7 days in a row even at night. Very nice size and thickness ratio. Bezel action is indeed insanely good, I handled my BBay after and it felt poor. Bonetto do also provide nice rubbers, price wise its a far better bet than isofrane and having owned some, comfort isnt better on the most expensive one .

Might end with a dk101 for my next purchase  , great to be back in the damasko club.


----------



## exclusive784

I really like the 300 rubber. Are you using the Damasko clasp or does it not fit on the Bonetto?


----------



## Bender.Folder

Dont own the damasko clasp, I saw bonetto produces morellato straps including the 300 rubber with pvd clasps and more colours than black. I'll buy some on watchbandcenter.

Also saw some english strap website selling di modell chronissimos (even the sinn model with orange stitching) mad cheap, might try one of these aswell. The oem pilot strap is nice but a tad too monochrome on a damest model imho.


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## chowmanfu

I just got my DB1! Here it is on my D9 strap. I ordered a turquoise Isofrane for the watch, will post a pic of that as soon as it gets in.


----------



## Luke*

Also a great watch for the beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black on a Clover canvas strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## GUTuna

Up at a lake in Northern Michigan through the US Independence Day holiday.


----------



## RKT594

2 yo DC57... And first post from a longtime lurker!


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exclusive784




----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black on an olive isofrane









Sent from my S7


----------



## sulpher

thejames1 said:


> Damasko DA46 Black on an olive isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S7


That strap would work extremely well with the DH1.0 !


----------



## smalleq

sulpher said:


> That strap would work extremely well with the DH1.0 !


If they ever ship...grrrr...


----------



## sulpher

Patience ... good things come to those who wait!


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Added a DA38 today to go with my DA46. The rubber strap it came with is super comfortable.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Drink up.


----------



## Luke*

The DA47 at RIAT airshow perfect place for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik




----------



## bpjacobs

A difficult choice; they are all such great looking watches.


----------



## fbones24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik




----------



## fbones24

deleted...duplicate post. 


Sent from House Mars.


----------



## beins

Great picture. What strap is this and where did you get it?


----------



## kvik

Thanks, this is the strap:
20mm Colareb Amalfi Italian Vintage Style Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## fbones24

DA47 on orange toxic nato. 









Sent from House Mars.


----------



## kvik




----------



## kit7

On a Nato strap for summer.


----------



## Luke*

kvik said:


>


Love the strap where did you get it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Luke* said:


> Love the strap where did you get it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to know too. It looks great on your D.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik

It's the Hadley Roma cordura grey: 20mm Hadley Roma MS850 Mens Grey Cordura Canvas Watch Band Strap | eBay
I replaced the buckle with this one, which has a finish similar to the Damasko case: Buckle (HeDS-2009) Jasp 18mm stainless steel solid matt for watch bands


----------



## kit7

Ice hardened case so I don't have to worry about it when I'm forging.......


----------



## MrDagon007

kit7 said:


> View attachment 8819010
> 
> 
> Ice hardened case so I don't have to worry about it when I'm forging.......


Well the case won't scratch easily, but if you are doing a lot of hammering as well, then better not do that with your watch hand since it is a fragile mechanism in there after all, even while it has some shock protection.
In general when I notice other Damasko owners being happy with their "super tough" watch (I am super happy with mine as well), I do think: yes the case is bomb proof but better avoid dropping it on a stone floor...


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my S7


----------



## chuckaroo

Pure tool watch awesomeness indeed. Looks great on the Zulu. That bezel just looks perfect and from what I've seen the action is pretty awesome.


----------



## chuckaroo

picklepossy said:


> Pure awesomeness.


Was referring to these pics.


----------



## kvik




----------



## MrDagon007

On business trip.


----------



## the MJ




----------



## Bender.Folder

Was on holiday with the people I take care of , wore only a g shock. Strapped the Damasko as soon I was back home. Forgot how nice this watch is. The bezel is so smooth and quiet, but yet firm . Even my wife stares at it more...gladly she has tiny wrist so she can't steal it.


----------



## StufflerMike

DA 66 currently "residing" in Caldaro sul Lago


----------



## goschro

Hello Mikey,

can you do me a favor and take a picture of your nice DC66 once both hands show exactly 12:00h?

Just interested in the alignment.



stuffler said:


> DA 66 currently "residing" in Caldaro sul Lago


----------



## StufflerMike

First of all: There is no Mickey.
To your question: No. Alignment is perfect. Got the gut feeling you are not interested in a pic, you want to stirr things up.
Give you a 10:20


----------



## campes

My new DA46. Enjoying every minute wearing it. Btw since i had never had a screw down crown watch i thought i had broken my new watch when i first started adjusting time. Still get a little nervous when ever i have to unscrew the crown.

Before the purchase i wasn't sure about the styling and quality of the strap but it looks really nice and feels good too. As is common knowledge the bezel movement is beautiful. 
Inshort, i love my watch and have barely taken it off since it arrived.


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko on rallye strap

P1230467 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1230482 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Luke*

I think it's time to trade one of my Damasko's in for a chronograph I think a Dc56 love the look of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

I ordered one of the new Damasko leather straps for my DK11 last week. It turned out to be the one that was designed by Timeless for the DB series... As usual, great service and fast shipping from the crew in Texas.


----------



## birdynamnam

P1230565 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## daffie

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Wow...that's a great looking strap for the DA46! May I ask what the brand and model is? Any more pics you would like to share maybe...

Cheers.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

daffie said:


> Wow...that's a great looking strap for the DA46! May I ask what the brand and model is? Any more pics you would like to share maybe...
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks! It's probably my favorite aftermarket strap. It was super comfortable right out of the gate. It's a Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap Saddle Brown Leather from B and R Bands.
 
20mm Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap Saddle Brown Leather | BandRBands

It's been switched over to my Speedy, so no pics at the moment.


----------



## daffie

OSUMBA2003 said:


> *Thanks! It's probably my favorite aftermarket strap. It was super comfortable right out of the gate. It's a Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap Saddle Brown Leather from B and R Bands.
> 
> *
> 20mm Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap Saddle Brown Leather | BandRBands
> 
> It's been switched over to my Speedy, so no pics at the moment.


*
*
Cheers for the 'speedy' reply  Well appreciated.

Now...hopefully I'll be able to finally decide between the DA46 and DC66...unbelievable how hard a choice this is to make! :think:

(and no, I can't get both...b-))


----------



## birdynamnam

A picture to sum up your cruel choice


DC66 vs DA 47 (white) on the picture sorry

The chrono is bigger 42mm vs 40mm for the 3 hander
The chrono is thicker

I wear both

The chrono has more wrist presence , the DA is a little bit more easy to wear

I love both and wear my little bit more the DA47 and my wife takes it sometimes


----------



## daffie

Cruel...very cruel indeed! Now I have to decide between the DA46, the DC66...and also the DA47!!! :think: ;-)

Jk...I definitely will be going for a black dial.

But in all seriousness...great pics, thank you. I'm leaning towards the DA46 because of the look (less busy dial...and therefore more clarity, and a more classic look), but also because of the smaller size and thickness. Price is a factor as well, although I can see myself buying the DA46 and in my enthousiasm a bit later on the DC66 as well.

Still undecided on outside AR coating. A lot has been said regarding this point already, and I have read everything on it on WUS and elsewhere. Leaning slightly towards *with* outside AR coating, as I don't abuse my watches nor any heavy activities which could put more strain on the dial, and cause the coating to wear off. Damasko's AR coating is already very durable if I'm correct. And I like double AR coating as it would make light reflections on the dial almost negligable, and an appearance of the watch having no glass at all. But a possible downside of outside AR coating could be the coating is more prone to scratching-up over time, and also it makes the dial a bit harder to clean (smudges).

Arghhh.....apparently still very much undecided as I type this :roll:


----------



## birdynamnam

The global idea is to pick some views , ideas , feelings on the forum
But the most important is to follow your own taste
We are all differents in the damasko fan club sharing the same enthousiasm for our beloved watches

P1230596-002 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1230297 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1200340-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1190537 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1200145 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1190174-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1180436 by laurent, sur Flickr

Plenty of combos are possible

PS : I choose a AR coating on the under side only


----------



## Happy Acres

DC56 Black with olive Nato, this one seems to get noticed..


----------



## the MJ




----------



## dhk

Trying out a new Nato.

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f201/dhkleven/IMG_07881_zpsq5eq2w2o.jpg


----------



## dhk

Trying out a new Nato.


----------



## daffie

OSUMBA2003 said:


> *Thanks! It's probably my favorite aftermarket strap. It was super comfortable right out of the gate. It's a Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap Saddle Brown Leather from B and R Bands.
> *
> 
> 
> 20mm Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap Saddle Brown Leather | BandRBands
> 
> It's been switched over to my Speedy, so no pics at the moment.


Btw just to make sure...I assume the original Damasko (ice-hardened) buckle fits this strap without any problem sizewise (18mm)?

Also I wonder how such a strap (with a lot of holes) will look on my rather hairy arm... :think:;-)


----------



## OSUMBA2003

daffie said:


> Btw just to make sure...I assume the original Damasko (ice-hardened) buckle fits this strap without any problem sizewise (18mm)?


Not sure. I didn't switch the buckle.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Ok...cheers. If you have the chance would you be willing to check if the Damasko buckle is 18mm (and therefore will fit the 18mm watch strap)? I'd really appreciate it. If not, no problem of course...I'll probably just have to take the chance...


----------



## ehansen




----------



## birdynamnam

P1230625 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## qcjulle

daffie said:


> Ok...cheers. If you have the chance would you be willing to check if the Damasko buckle is 18mm (and therefore will fit the 18mm watch strap)? I'd really appreciate it. If not, no problem of course...I'll probably just have to take the chance...


The official Damasko buckle is 18mm. I have switched it to many straps which taper from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm on the buckle end.

EDIT: I see we are talking about the 42mm versions with 22mm lugs. So can't help you there.


----------



## daffie

qcjulle said:


> The official Damasko buckle is 18mm. I have switched it to many straps which taper from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm on the buckle end.
> 
> EDIT: I see we are talking about the 42mm versions with 22mm lugs. So can't help you there.


No that's perfect, I wanted to know about the DA46 (20mm lugs). Thanks for clearing this up for me.


----------



## daffie

Well I made my decision and just placed an order for the DA46 with leather strap. Should arrive within a week... can hardly wait! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Nice one...the wait is killing me for my DC56!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

How long have you been waiting?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Only 5 days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I have about 3 weeks left on my custom red DA46 and it's going to be the longest 3 weeks ever.


----------



## Control187

Gave the DC56 some color today










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## McSoappy

Control187 said:


> Gave the DC56 some color today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Love that strap! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Control187

McSoappy said:


> Love that strap! Where'd you get it?


It actually came on a SARB017 I bought on the forum. But the maker is Aaron Pim, combat straps. He is in Quebec and sells here on the forum.

Avery.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## parsig9




----------



## birdynamnam

P1230697-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1230711 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1230707 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## manofrolex

New arrival and new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

My Damasko Family


----------



## Luke*

myke said:


> My Damasko Family


Nice collection you thinking of adding anymore ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I Dunno i am counting my blessings thus far as I think i am a lucky boy. I am also looking to be a sinner but I get disappointed with all the maintenance you need to do on their watches with oil changes, gases and moisture wicks and such. Thanks for asking.



Luke* said:


> Nice collection you thinking of adding anymore ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I Dunno i am counting my blessings thus far as I think i am a lucky boy. I am also looking to be a sinner but I get disappointed with all the maintenance you need to do on their watches with oil changes, gases and moisture wicks and such. Thanks for asking.



Luke* said:


> Nice collection you thinking of adding anymore ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

myke said:


> I Dunno i am counting my blessings thus far as I think i am a lucky boy. I am also looking to be a sinner but I get disappointed with all the maintenance you need to do on their watches with oil changes, gases and moisture wicks and such. Thanks for asking.


That was on my mind too. I have the U1 on my short list for that reason. What are you thinking?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

myke said:


> I am also looking to be a sinner but I get disappointed with all the maintenance you need to do on their watches with oil changes, gases and moisture wicks and such.


Took me a second to realize you weren't joking with a car analogy. Having not owned a high-end Sinn before, that's... quite something.


----------



## Daswann

DA44. Love it. Bracelet is very comfortable... but a pain in the [email protected]@ to unfasten.


----------



## sulpher

Daswann said:


> DA44. Love it. Bracelet is very comfortable... but a pain in the [email protected]@ to unfasten.
> 
> View attachment 9078842


Who would want to take off such a nice watch anyways? ;-)


----------



## Control187

DC56 on ToxicNato RAF










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

*Save**Save*​


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black on a Clover canvas strap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kaneloacsta

Factory custom DA36 w/ red second hand.


----------



## sulpher

Nice watch! But the gap between the case and the end-link of the strap seems to be a little large judging by that photo. Is it like that in person?


----------



## kaneloacsta

sulpher said:


> Nice watch! But the gap between the case and the end-link of the strap seems to be a little large judging by that photo. Is it like that in person?


No, it's just shadowing in the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

kaneloacsta said:


> No, it's just shadowing in the picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not a shadow in my opinion There has been watches returned for gaps like that on the here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaneloacsta

Luke* said:


> That is not a shadow in my opinion There has been watches returned for gaps like that on the here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the gap well lit. I'm perfectly satisfied with the fit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulpher

Ok, looks better fitting from that angle. Photos of watches can be deceiving in many ways. Like the macro shots that make things visible you normally would never see and be bothered about.


----------



## Luke*

Yeah it's not that bad now

Is it normal for the end links not to be flush with case mine are completely flush or mine could be wrong lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

DC56 on Hirsch Performance leather










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Not sure yet which Sinn to add as there is so many great pieces so i will bide my time. I am scared to look at them as I will be drawn in to the gotta have it mode so i am moving cautiously through their collections.



parsig9 said:


> That was on my mind too. I have the U1 on my short list for that reason. What are you thinking?


----------



## otro_rollo

New damasko owner


----------



## blowfish89

myke said:


> Not sure yet which Sinn to add as there is so many great pieces so i will bide my time. I am scared to look at them as I will be drawn in to the gotta have it mode so i am moving cautiously through their collections.


103 acrylic.


----------



## Luke*

Got some new straps for my incoming DC56,thought I would try them on my 47.

Liked the look of the







Nomos straps while browsing my next future purchase I think they look good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*




----------



## mucklechumps

View attachment 9152714
I love my new DK14. I'm waiting for the Damasko recommended 60 day break in period to be over so I can have the movement adjusted because its running slow and the rate is erratic but I'm sure it will settle in and be very accurate. The bracelet is so comfortable and this watch is clearly built with pride.


----------



## kaneloacsta

Easy like Sunday morning.
(Hadley Roma grey Cordura strap)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Ahh, Commodores !


----------



## Nadroj56

Daswann said:


> DA44. Love it. Bracelet is very comfortable... but a pain in the [email protected]@ to unfasten.
> 
> View attachment 9078842


Any tricks to getting the bracelet on the watch? Took me about 30 minutes the first time I installed mine. Depressing both sides of the springbar at the same time was challenging to say the least.


----------



## kaneloacsta

Nadroj56 said:


> Any tricks to getting the bracelet on the watch? Took me about 30 minutes the first time I installed mine. Depressing both sides of the springbar at the same time was challenging to say the least.


I press in on side of the spring bar, then try to put tension on the end link, so the spring bar stays depressed. Then push the other side and it releases pretty easy. Practice makes perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

kaneloacsta said:


> I press in on side of the spring bar, then try to put tension on the end link, so the spring bar stays depressed. Then push the other side and it releases pretty easy. Practice makes perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or maybe squeeze a hairpin between the spring bar and side to leave it depressed? Or maybe use two spring bars (one on each hand) and do both sides at once? Heck, I'm just throwing ideas out there.

I'm glad I dumped money into spring bar pliers and don't need to deal with this anymore. I'm ready for my Damasko.....


----------



## Vig2000

Nadroj56 said:


> Any tricks to getting the bracelet on the watch? Took me about 30 minutes the first time I installed mine. Depressing both sides of the springbar at the same time was challenging to say the least.


This:


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Vig2000 said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 9186650


That's like $180. I bought the Horofix brand model for $89 at Esslinger. I was gonna sell mine but now that I ordered a Damasko with the bracelet it's gonna save me headaches.


----------



## kaneloacsta

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> That's like $180. I bought the cheaper "Swiss Made" for $89 at Esslinger. I was gonna sell mine but now that I ordered a Damasko with the bracelet it's gonna save me headaches.


The Damasko bracelet really isn't that bad to remove. They have drilled lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

I was 'bout to say..Drilled lugs make it far easier than with the removal tool.. Your best friend is a toothpick ! Push, press on the side of the lug where the pin is released , rotate the watch, repeat on the other side and the strap/bracelet pops out.


----------



## Bender.Folder

I was 'bout to say..Drilled lugs make it far easier than with the removal tool.. Your best friend is a toothpick ! Push, press on the side of the lug where the pin is released , rotate the watch, repeat on the other side and the strap/bracelet pops out.


----------



## Nadroj56

kaneloacsta said:


> The Damasko bracelet really isn't that bad to remove. They have drilled lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes removing is definitely easy. Installation is what tested my patience. I'll have to buy the horofix spring bar pliers


----------



## qcjulle

kaneloacsta said:


> The Damasko bracelet really isn't that bad to remove. They have drilled lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My DC57 doesn't have drilled lugs.


----------



## kaneloacsta

qcjulle said:


> My DC57 doesn't have drilled lugs.


I learned something new. I thought they all had drilled lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

New strap from Terry at ToxicNato









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

I just received my very first Damasko. Purchased from Bensontrade in The Netherlands...just an excellent experience, highly recommended!

Over the moon with my new DA46! Some quick pics... 

(I will replace the stock strap with aftermarket brown leather strap though)


----------



## maedox

daffie said:


> I just received my very first Damasko. ...


Welcome to the club. Get some sunlight on it and watch the seconds hand really shine. 
Enjoy!


----------



## watchninja123

daffie said:


> I just received my very first Damasko. Purchased from Bensontrade in The Netherlands...just an excellent experience, highly recommended!
> 
> Over the moon with my new DA46! Some quick pics...
> 
> (I will replace the stock strap with aftermarket brown leather strap though)
> 
> View attachment 9201242


Nice watch man!! I am over the moon with your pictures as well!! This makes me want to get one myself more and more..


----------



## daffie

ninja123 said:


> Nice watch man!! I am over the moon with your pictures as well!! This makes me want to get one myself more and more..


Thank you!

Get one yourself...get one now! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

Haha. Soon buddy..very soon


----------



## manofrolex

Changing it up with leather strap today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu

received my DB1 on Monday. Thanks Dan


----------



## ahsan

daffie said:


> I just received my very first Damasko. Purchased from Bensontrade in The Netherlands...just an excellent experience, highly recommended!
> 
> Over the moon with my new DA46! Some quick pics...
> 
> (I will replace the stock strap with aftermarket brown leather strap though)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201242&d=1472564505"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201314&d=1472564527"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201322&d=1472564549"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201338&d=1472564596"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201370&d=1472564617"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201386&d=1472564638"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9201402&d=1472564693"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Beautiful watch. I got mine from P&C.


----------



## daffie

ahsan said:


> Beautiful watch. I got mine from P&C.


Thank you. Any pics of your DA46?


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

New arrival: my custom-ordered (via WatchMann, recommended!) DA46 Black with red pip and seconds hand, so it looks like a smaller, thinner DK10.


----------



## daffie

New leather strap arrived for my DA46. Ordered it from ChileConCarne on Etsy.com.

High quality and very soft&supple around the wrist. Very happy with my choice |>


----------



## kaneloacsta

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> New arrival: my custom-ordered (via WatchMann, recommended!) DA46 Black with red pip and seconds hand, so it looks like a smaller, thinner DK10.
> 
> View attachment 9237642


That looks so good in Black and Red! Congratulations on a fine timepiece. 
I got the baby brother DA36 with red second from Watchmann too. 
Greg is the best! His service is impeccable! I fully recommend him to anyone looking for a Damasko or anything else he sells.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

My new DA47 black.



















It's my first Damasko and I'm impressed with the build quality. The bezel action is particularly nice - no play and a satisfying mechanical feedback when turning it.

-- Wayne


----------



## daffie

Fantastic color combo with the white dial...congrats! :-!

My new DA46 says hi


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

daffie said:


> Fantastic color combo with the white dial...congrats! :-!
> 
> My new DA46 says hi


Great looking combo.

Mine was an eBay find for a fantastic price for a LNIB 1 month old watch. I hadn't planned on a white faced/lume dial, but I saw this one and the black/white contrast sold me.

-- Wayne


----------



## daffie

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Great looking combo.
> 
> Mine was an eBay find for a fantastic price for a LNIB 1 month old watch. I hadn't planned on a white faced/lume dial, but I saw this one and the black/white contrast sold me.
> 
> -- Wayne


Terrific...that's the best way I guess...if you can find a sweet deal it's perfect.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

After 48hrs on the wrist, only removing it to shower, my DA47 is keeping time with zero deviation. 👍

-- Wayne


----------



## daffie

happyscrappyheropup said:


> After 48hrs on the wrist, only removing it to shower, my DA47 is keeping time with zero deviation. 
> 
> -- Wayne


I have the exact same experience with my new DA46...over the past 4 days it has not gained or lost a second when on the wrist. However at night it gains 4 seconds (in 8 hours). Very happy with this result, and will be experimenting with different positions at night (the watch that is )


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

daffie said:


> I have the exact same experience with my new DA46...over the past 4 days it has not gained or lost a second when on the wrist. However at night it gains 4 seconds (in 8 hours). Very happy with this result, and will be experimenting with different positions at night (the watch that is )


Interesting that it gains that much overnight.

I set mine on Friday midday and it's still spot on.










-- Wayne


----------



## the MJ

Instruments


----------



## daffie

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Interesting that it gains that much overnight.
> 
> I set mine on Friday midday and it's still spot on.
> 
> -- Wayne


Yeah kinda, however I have found before my mechanical watches loose/gain when in situe. On the wrist normally less or even no loss/gain. I still have to experiment with laying down the watch in different positions...but I'll get to this a bit later on.

Btw I'm totally fine and very happy with +4s/day, if it turns out that way. It's still within COSC specs, which is awesome for a watch that isn't COSC certified.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

daffie said:


> Btw *I'm totally fine and very happy with +4s/day,* if it turns out that way. It's still within COSC specs, which is awesome for a watch that isn't COSC certified.


Absolutely. If all my mechanicals were that accurate I'd be very happy.

-- Wayne


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ahsan

daffie said:


> ahsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful watch. I got mine from P&C.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Any pics of your DA46?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the poor quality image.


----------



## daffie

Fantastic...good choice!


----------



## umarrajs

Love my new Damasko (my first):


----------



## Sylus Grey

Just joined the club last week and love it! Already saving for my next one.


----------



## Sylus Grey

noregrets said:


> Loving the DK101 today...
> 
> View attachment 7990610


I think this will be my next (and last) dress watch. I'm saving my pennies.


----------



## manofrolex

Sure do not want to go to work but somehow I need to earn my next watch purchase...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

I really love that combo! |>


----------



## khd

I just put my DA36 on a DiModell Rallye strap I had lying around - the buckle doesn't match but other than that I quite like the combo


----------



## icybluesmile

You can probably swap out the buckle from your stock strap that came with the watch since it's also a DiModell strap. I've done that with a chronissimo.


----------



## khd

icybluesmile said:


> You can probably swap out the buckle from your stock strap that came with the watch since it's also a DiModell strap. I've done that with a chronissimo.


I had the same idea at first, but unfortunately the buckle on the Rallye has a double pin so the strap has two rows of holes all in the wrong alignment for the Damasko buckle.

I thought it would bother me a lot but because I don't see the buckle and the watch at the same time when I'm wearing it I don't really think about it until I take it off at the end of the day.

I really want to get the bracelet next though, I'm saving at the moment


----------



## Jax

happyscrappyheropup said:


> My new DA47 black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first Damasko and I'm impressed with the build quality. The bezel action is particularly nice - no play and a satisfying mechanical feedback when turning it.
> 
> -- Wayne


How'd you get he green second hand? It looks awesome!

Here's mine on a whiskey shell cordovan strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

Jax said:


> How'd you get he green second hand? It looks awesome!


This might answer your question: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/make-your-damasko-unique-3198930.html or in a nutshell: Customized by Damasko on member's request.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Jax said:


> How'd you get he green second hand? It looks awesome!


As Mike posted, Damasko will do small customization on their watches. However, this was an ebay score that came this way.



Jax said:


> Here's mine on a whiskey shell cordovan strap.


Looks great.

-- Wayne


----------



## fast08




----------



## fast08

sorry for the lint on the previous picture


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## StufflerMike

Like your strap !!!


----------



## otro_rollo




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Picked up a Eulit Palma Pacific Perlon (say that quickly 😁).










A close up of the weave (mounted on my Nomos).










Really great strap - nicer than a nato IMO. Hope it's durable.

-- Wayne


----------



## StufflerMike

Eulit is an interesting alternative to the more commonly known straps. Looks good.


----------



## anythingconrad

honest opinions? did i create tool watch sacrilege or did i just make the most versatile watch in the world. Go easy on me. I love it but i have to live with it so maybe I'm bias.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

stuffler said:


> Eulit is an interesting alternative to the more commonly known straps. Looks good.


Thanks. I've seen a lot of perlon straps, but they are usually a loose weave that you can see straight through. The Eulit, and this model in particular, seemed to be more heavy duty with a more interesting weave/pattern.



anythingconrad said:


> honest opinions? did i create tool watch sacrilege or did i just make the most versatile watch in the world. Go easy on me. I love it but i have to live with it so maybe I'm bias.


I like the straight endlink look, but I'm probably biased since I wear a Tudor Heritage Ranger on the factory straight endlink bracelet. Based on your pics the finish on the case and bracelet don't look similar enough - that part would bug me.


----------



## anythingconrad

I was mainly referring to the polished notches on the bezel (kind of hard to see) and as far as the finish it was spot on when it was bead-blasted but is a softer metal so when it gets scuffed I put a brushed finish on it. I need to go a little more coarse to darken the shade.


----------



## anythingconrad

scratches bother me more.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## daffie

My DA46 on bespoke leather strap...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## fast08

On Maratac Olive drab mil-spec strap

Is that tactical enough for ya


----------



## ahsan

@daffie what leather is that? Where did you get it from?

Looks really nice.


----------



## daffie

ahsan said:


> @daffie what leather is that? Where did you get it from?
> 
> Looks really nice.


Cheers! I got it from a member on Dutch watch forum who makes bespoke straps. I think you could contact him and ask if he does straps for customers outside Netherlands. Btw price was EUR 35...imo a great price for a quality product. Let me know if I can assist if necessary...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## madwolfa

Shout out to Terry at Toxic NATOs for great product and customer service!


----------



## funkeruski

Here's my new to me DC67 Black. First pic is on the Damasko rubber, and second is on a Hadley Roma Kevlar I picked up on Amazon. Really like the look. First Damasko and it seems like a quality piece. Right up there with my Sinn U1.

View attachment 2016-09-23 10.04.01.jpg

View attachment 2016-09-23 12.31.49.jpg


----------



## 1165dvd

363 on Nato Strap Co M strap.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DA47 on factory leather.





































-- Wayne


----------



## JDB123




----------



## 1165dvd

363 on digital camo strap today for an afternoon of college football. Go PSU.


----------



## Sylus Grey

Enjoying the sights and sounds of little Italy


----------



## sulpher

That is one crisp shot of a DA36. Looks great. Thanks for that and have fun in Little Italy!


----------



## karhu

My favorite time of the year!


----------



## 1165dvd

Grilling some brats tonight. On tan toxic nato.


----------



## Tiger-rider

DA37 on a newly acquired Kvarnsjo leather strap


----------



## Insanevette

I just got my first watch yesterday! Been saving for about 4 months now and finally purchased this on monday. I bought it from Gnomon and it came within 2 days.

It blew me away compared to the pictures/videos I stared at for months. Everything feels so solid and smooth. Can't wait to get the bracelet in the future, but for now I have a rubber Damasko strap and navy blue nato that I love.

And I can finally post pictures!


----------



## Buellrider

Picked this guy up preowned. Sent to my watch doctor because it was running about a minute fast per 24 hrs. Good as new now. This one has me seriously looking for a 12hr bezeled Damasko...just not sure which one.


----------



## Sylus Grey

I like that strap Buellrider. Do you mind if I ask where it's from? I'm also debating a bezel Damasko, my dilemma is 12 hr vs regular bezel.


----------



## Buellrider

Sylus Grey said:


> I like that strap Buellrider. Do you mind if I ask where it's from? I'm also debating a bezel Damasko, my dilemma is 12 hr vs regular bezel.


Depends on your needs I guess...I have plenty of divers with 60 minute bezels so a 12 hour poor mans GMT is for me.

The strap was made by Uberyk. He sells his handmade straps on here. Here is a link to one like I have.

If you get one, let him know Paul sent ya!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/new...yw&state=2b6089b707fc58ef4f37efae11f8cc4a#_=_


----------



## tempest.hazard

DA37


----------



## Insanevette

I didn't like my image yesterday. Was on a walk and took this one today.


----------



## heb

JDB123 said:


>


This beautiful watch on THAT strap!!?? Come on man.


----------



## JDB123

heb said:


> This beautiful watch on THAT strap!!?? Come on man.


Hey, sometimes ya gotta try something out...


----------



## daffie

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## doomdog

Black&white with a dash of yellow...


----------



## justinosterloh




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Buellrider

MN straps aren't just for divers anymore.


----------



## 41Mets

Well, about a year and a half ago I thought I loved the white dial damasko but two different models didn't do it for me. Over the past year I've been considering a dlc coated watch of some sort, and I was lucky to get my hands on this brand new DB4, number 1/50. Came today, and so far so good! Love the look of the Damest coating and that blue second hand.


----------



## Insanevette

41Mets said:


> Well, about a year and a half ago I thought I loved the white dial damasko but two different models didn't do it for me. Over the past year I've been considering a dlc coated watch of some sort, and I was lucky to get my hands on this brand new DB4, number 1/50. Came today, and so far so good! Love the look of the Damest coating and that blue second hand.


Very nice! Really love the way it looks and having 1/50 is extremely lucky.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

41Mets said:


> Over the past year I've been considering a dlc coated watch of some sort, and I was lucky to get my hands on this brand new DB4, number 1/50. Came today, and so far so good! Love the look of the Damest coating and that blue second hand.


Is that a Timeless special edition? Looks great.

A lume shot of my DA47 black.










Patiently waiting for my GasGasBones strap for this one.

-- Wayne


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks!! It is, in fact, the timeless special edition. They were sold out but had kept number 1 for themselves and when I inquired they decided to sell it to me. 

Looks great on this clockwork synergy strap.


----------



## Buellrider

41Mets said:


> Thanks!! It is, in fact, the timeless special edition. They were sold out but had kept number 1 for themselves and when I inquired they decided to sell it to me.
> 
> Looks great on this clockwork synergy strap.


Looks great. At least they got back with you, I too have inquired with timeless to get no response (over a week). Watchmann on the other hand, responded with a couple hours.

Thats sad too, I have a house in Little Elm just a short drive away from their store and really wanted to give them my money when I was in town next. Guess I will buy sight unseen from Watchmann.


----------



## Wanderfalken

DB1


----------



## 41Mets

Buellrider said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! It is, in fact, the timeless special edition. They were sold out but had kept number 1 for themselves and when I inquired they decided to sell it to me.
> 
> Looks great on this clockwork synergy strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. At least they got back with you, I too have inquired with timeless to get no response (over a week). Watchmann on the other hand, responded with a couple hours.
> 
> Thats sad too, I have a house in Little Elm just a short drive away from their store and really wanted to give them my money when I was in town next. Guess I will buy sight unseen from Watchmann.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. I'd heard only good things about timeless. What are you looking to get?


----------



## Buellrider

41Mets said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'd heard only good things about timeless. What are you looking to get?


A DA46 or 47, I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Inkahalo

Got this last wednesday!!...
Beautifull...









They dared to go where no one would try
They chose to fly where eagles dare


----------



## whineboy

Love the watch, Inkahalo. 
Can you report back on accuracy in a few weeks? I got a DA46 (stainless, not Damest) two weeks ago and am seeing around +4 to +6 seconds per day.
Wear your new baby in good health.


----------



## pcypret

Here's my latest, just a few weeks old. Planning on submitting my first review after I settle in from a work reliably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

Whineboy...thanks!!
Right now the watch is running -2 to -3 seconds per day ... pretty good!! ...


----------



## maedox

whineboy said:


> Love the watch, Inkahalo.
> Can you report back on accuracy in a few weeks? I got a DA46 (stainless, not Damest) two weeks ago and am seeing around +4 to +6 seconds per day.
> Wear your new baby in good health.


Mine was around that the first few months and then suddenly very fast and irregular. Tested regularly for weeks. I sent it to Damasko for regulation and now it's +2 to +3 depending on use. 👌


----------



## whineboy

Inkahalo / Maedox - thanks for confirming my DA46 could be more accurate. I'm still seeing +6 a day. I will give it a few more weeks and, if things don't improve, may ask the seller, WatchMann, about regulation.


----------



## StufflerMike

+6 is absolutely within the specs. Of course you can squeeze it a bit however I wouldn't send it back to WatchMann.


----------



## Inkahalo

whineboy said:


> Inkahalo / Maedox - thanks for confirming my DA46 could be more accurate. I'm still seeing +6 a day. I will give it a few more weeks and, if things don't improve, may ask the seller, WatchMann, about regulation.


+6 is not bad at all, better fast that slow ...


----------



## wkw

Happy owner of a 36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Damn...I love it! Seriously considered getting my DA46 with metal bracelet but eventually decided on leather strap. Each time I see a pic of a Damasko on bracelet I get wistful  Here's mine...











wkw said:


> Happy owner of a 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

daffie said:


> Damn...I love it! Seriously considered getting my DA46 with metal bracelet but eventually decided on leather strap. Each time I see a pic of a Damasko on bracelet I get wistful  Here's mine...
> 
> View attachment 9634394


Thanks. You will not be disappointed with the bracelet. It's indestructible.

BTW your DA46 looks good and I think it compliments well with bracelet too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

New Horween strap from WUS member Uberyk. Makes a pretty stellar match I think.


----------



## Buellrider

Sylus Grey said:


> New Horween strap from WUS member Uberyk. Makes a pretty stellar match I think.


Nice! He told me you ordered one. Looks great and they get better after worn for awhile.


----------



## ChristopherChia

Just joined the club today.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice , we'll not only get nice MM300 shots but Damasko's aswell . 

Nice pick, had the 56 too. Was my most accurate mechanical (+1s every 5 day)


----------



## 41Mets

Nice fall day


----------



## Sylus Grey

Buellrider said:


> Nice! He told me you ordered one. Looks great and they get better after worn for awhile.


Thanks for recommending! Was looking for a brown strap I liked for while.


----------



## 1165dvd

Afternoon catch with my daughter. Practicing for travel team tryouts. Put my 363 on factory leather for a day. I forgot what a solid strap it is.


----------



## ChristopherChia

Instagram #chriscentro


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## watchninja123

awesome watch bbuddy!! it looks very proportional on your wrist!! what size?


----------



## ChristopherChia

ninja123 said:


> awesome watch bbuddy!! it looks very proportional on your wrist!! what size?


Hi, thanks, it's 6.5 inch.


----------



## MrCheeky

Victoria Falls Hotel - Sept 2016 - DA38


----------



## welly

DC58 which I just got a few days ago.


----------



## StufflerMike

Autumn in Berlin-Tegel


----------



## sulpher

stuffler said:


> Autumn in Berlin-Tegel


Weren't you concerened about the 343 dropping into the river though?


----------



## StufflerMike

sulpher said:


> Weren't you concerened about the 343 dropping into the river though?


My wife was. I have confidence in Damasko ;-)


----------



## sonic2911

Hello SAT


----------



## 41Mets

Trying on a stowa rubber strap. I really like it...but it has a stainless clasp. How many of you would keep it with the stainless or purchase a pvd clasp?


----------



## sulpher

stuffler said:


> My wife was. I have confidence in Damasko ;-)


How is that? Do their watches defy gravity?


----------



## noregrets

41Mets said:


> Trying on a stowa rubber strap. I really like it...but it has a stainless clasp. How many of you would keep it with the stainless or purchase a pvd clasp?


I would personally upgrade to the PVD clasp as the incongruity would drive me crazy.


----------



## 41Mets

noregrets said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on a stowa rubber strap. I really like it...but it has a stainless clasp. How many of you would keep it with the stainless or purchase a pvd clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally upgrade to the PVD clasp as the incongruity would drive me crazy.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  it's actually kinda hard to find one that doesn't already come on a strap. So if you or anyone knows of an I expensive one, let me know! Needs to work with a rubber strap.


----------



## ChristopherChia

DC56


----------



## MrCheeky

DA38 vs Elephant - Chobe National Park, Botswana


----------



## Legen04

Anyone here has a picture of their Damasko on a small wrist? Very interested in the DA36/38.


----------



## StufflerMike

Legen04 said:


> Anyone here has a picture of their Damasko on a small wrist? Very interested in the DA36/38.


It would help to get your "definition" of "small wrist" ?. I've seen a Damasko 36 on a 6.25 working out well.


----------



## Legen04

stuffler said:


> It would help to get your "definition" of "small wrist" ?. I've seen a Damasko 36 on a 6.25 working out well.


Yeah I have 6.25 wrist, good to know It could fit well on small wrist


----------



## MrCheeky

Legen04 said:


> Anyone here has a picture of their Damasko on a small wrist? Very interested in the DA36/38.


My wrist is 6.5". See photo of DA38 on it above ^ (post 478).

Again, it depends on your definition of a 'small' wrist.


----------



## fishoop

ChristopherChia said:


> DC56


What strap is that, it looks great!


----------



## Sylus Grey

Got my new (to me) DA47 today. I might like this more than the 36...


----------



## qcjulle

Legen04 said:


> Anyone here has a picture of their Damasko on a small wrist? Very interested in the DA36/38.


DC57 is even more hefty than the DA36 due to increased height but no issues on a 6.25" wrist:


----------



## 41Mets

Just ordered a pvd strapcode buckle.. In the meantime I'll pretend to not see the stainless buckle.


----------



## sulpher

41Mets said:


> Just ordered a pvd strapcode buckle.. In the meantime I'll pretend to not see the stainless buckle.


That strap doesn't work well with the enormous lugs and massive watch case in my opinion. The gap between that slim strap and the case looks a little bit strange.


----------



## 41Mets

sulpher said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a pvd strapcode buckle.. In the meantime I'll pretend to not see the stainless buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> That strap doesn't work well with the enormous lugs and massive watch case in my opinion. The gap between that slim strap and the case looks a little bit strange.
Click to expand...

I agree in that picture. You're seeing that because the flash was on and brings the space out. When the shadow is on my skin in most lighting I barely see a gap. You might feel the same way with this picture, though. :yum:


----------



## otro_rollo




----------



## Legen04

qcjulle said:


> DC57 is even more hefty than the DA36 due to increased height but no issues on a 6.25" wrist:


That looks great on your wrist! Definitely would consider getting a Damasko watch in the future. Thanks for posting the picture


----------



## krpdm

DamaskoDA-20 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## maedox

41Mets said:


> I agree in that picture. You're seeing that because the flash was on and brings the space out. When the shadow is on my skin in most lighting I barely see a gap. You might feel the same way with this picture, though. :yum:


This made me realize that there's a slight difference in Damasko cases. The DA## and DK## series have lugs with curves on the outside, but DA###, DC## and DK### series have straighter lugs. At first I thought it was 40 vs. 42 mm cases, but it's not.


----------



## Sylus Grey

Loving my new addition.


----------



## Number 44

DA 46 for my recent 46th.


----------



## StufflerMike

Number 44 said:


> View attachment 9772130
> 
> DA 46 for my recent 46th.


M a t c h !!!!


----------



## daffie

Number 44 said:


> View attachment 9772130
> 
> DA 46 for my recent 46th.


Beautiful! Here's mine...










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyenceFiction

allow me to share mine


----------



## Inkahalo

Vegas!!








They dared to go where no one would try
They chose to fly where eagles dare


----------



## EnerVR

Just picked this up.


----------



## fbones24

DA47 on ToxicNato


----------



## iwantone

daffie said:


> Beautiful! Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


TheseDA46s are making me jealous


----------



## Sylus Grey

Chose my 36 today


----------



## Insanevette

Buffalo!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

Just arrived! DA36 & bracelet....

















What more does an engineer need? Scratch resistance, magnetic resistance, water resistance.

And yellow... my favourite colour.


----------



## StufflerMike

wkw said:


>


Like the blue-ish look.


----------



## Inkahalo

Another one in Vegas!! DH1.0








They dared to go where no one would try
They chose to fly where eagles dare


----------



## 41Mets

Night shot


----------



## Johnp_g

Hard at work, where it belongs...


----------



## daffie

New strap for my DA46... original suède from Damasko. I think it's a really nice color combo.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## birdynamnam

P1260173 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1260246 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1260211 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1260224 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1260227 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## ehansen

Great strap!

May I ask what the brand / style it is? Or is it a custom made?

Thanks 
Eric



birdynamnam said:


> P1260173 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1260246 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1260211 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1260224 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1260227 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## 41Mets

Love the shadows


----------



## Johnp_g

Working on a Sunday!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying the DC67 on a dive strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonic2911

Catch the rain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Johnp_g

Called out to fix a poorly transmitter, again... Damasko in its natural environment.


----------



## sulpher

I just imagined a Damasko being on the ISS.


----------



## Johnp_g

sulpher said:


> I just imagined a Damasko being on the ISS.


The Damasko : "_by_ engineers _for _engineers"

I really like to see shots of people wearing their Damasko in their work environment - especially if it's an esoteric engineering discipline (and *especially* if it's on the ISS  )


----------



## noregrets

Stunning photos, Mike.


----------



## Johnp_g

Waiting at an unusual Level Crossing... get that plane off the road!


----------



## Maddog1970

DA36


----------



## Johnp_g

"Wireless"...?

Who are they kidding?

DA36 inside yet more electrickery


----------



## PsyenceFiction

can I request pictures of Damasko DC66 SI Black? actually interested to buy one...


----------



## StufflerMike

PsyenceFiction said:


> can I request pictures of Damasko DC66 SI Black? actually interested to buy one...


From sponsor Timeless


----------



## Maddog1970

Beautiful morning walk with my baby Werewolf:


----------



## Sylus Grey

Mid day glow.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## qcjulle

Tried on a different strap for a change.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Loftus

DK101


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

DK11 at sunset...








And after dark...


----------



## Maddog1970

DA36 still on blue:


----------



## ChristopherChia

DC56


----------



## 41Mets

Back on the Damasko strap


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## StufflerMike

Great shot. I'd think about posting it on their FB account.


----------



## thirstyturtle

41Mets said:


> Back on the Damasko strap


Very interesting to me that Damasko's stock straps are notched. Haven't seen any other company do that.


----------



## 41Mets

thirstyturtle said:


> Very interesting to me that Damasko's stock straps are notched. Haven't seen any other company do that.


Some people love that. I actually don't love it because on my wide wrist it makes my wrist look wider. I really like the look of this strap. I am getting a custom Strap that won't be notched, though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

Best combination ever!!
GS-F not mine yet, but it will be soon!!!









They dared to go where no one would try
They chose to fly where eagles dare


----------



## Sylus Grey

Keeping the tools finely tuned.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Jumped in.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## AKM

ChristopherChia said:


>


Hi Christopher

Have you got / had 2 DC56s? That one doesn't seem to have the "Made in Germany" dial?

Regards


----------



## 0dk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

AKM said:


> Hi Christopher
> 
> Have you got / had 2 DC56s? That one doesn't seem to have the "Made in Germany" dial?
> 
> Regards


haha, you're very observant.


----------



## AKM

Here's my DC56 Si on Hirsch Robby strap:









I have to say, I'm thrilled with this strap; it's perfectly padded at the lug ends to nicely fill the lug space and it completes the watch.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## fogbound

Picked up this preowned DA343 Black today from a local forum sponsor/dealer and it's stunning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDB123

Two months in and still loving this one...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

JDB123 said:


> Two months in and still loving this one...


I wasn't crazy about the look of these when they first came out but they are really growing on me


----------



## Watchesandwhiskey

New to the Forum. Thought I'd introduce myself. It's on an Everest for Rolex strap but seems to work


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Official Damasko Uhren Forum as well.


----------



## King_Joe

Six months in with this beauty and it turned out to be my daily driver. Extremely accurate (almost +/- 0 sec/day) and extremely legible in any lighting condition, even for the chronograph function. Build like a tank and extremely reliable, it has put my other watches into the drawer.

Looks great on any strap you throw at it, currently on an Eulit perlon strap with a Damasko buckle taken from their nato strap 










At first I was hesitant about the all lume dial, and I had a bit of a buyers remorse. But it grew into me over time and the dial has its own character that changes color under different lighting conditions. Plus I might argue that this is the best readable chronograph in low lights.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## maedox

King_Joe said:


> ...
> Looks great on any strap you throw at it, currently on an Eulit perlon strap with a Damasko buckle taken from their nato strap
> ...


That looks awesome. The strap looks rather thick for a perlon. Where did you get it?


----------



## King_Joe

maedox said:


> That looks awesome. The strap looks rather thick for a perlon. Where did you get it?


This is the Eulit Palma. I bought it from watchgecko but you can get it from holbens and ebay as well. Indeed it is thicker than normal perlons and even a bit softer. What's great about it is that you can swap the buckle for a branded one if you find the right width


----------



## maedox

King_Joe said:


> This is the Eulit Palma. I bought it from watchgecko but you can get it from holbens and ebay as well. Indeed it is thicker than normal perlons and even a bit softer. What's great about it is that you can swap the buckle for a branded one if you find the right width


Thanks.
I got one from Watchgecko.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

DA46 Black 









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Sylus Grey

New today. DA47 on the chronissimo


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Rehearsal for 'Curtains' today


----------



## 0dk

thejames1 said:


> DA46 Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Really nice shot, can I ask where you got the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

0dk said:


> Really nice shot, can I ask where you got the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is from cheapestnato. Quite a deal for $15!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Sylus Grey

Home team lost in OT, but hey I'm wearing a Damasko! Sorry for the crappy focus.


----------



## 4fun

Hi guys,

I'm newbie with my first Damasko. I'm not really like stock strap, so I order custom strap base on shape of stock strap, but change color to "pop":


----------



## kingblackbolt

This will be in my wrist a lot for the foreseeable future 

DA44 on Ginsler Sharkskin


----------



## ahsan

TimePieceObsessed said:


> DK11 at sunset...
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9908986&d=1479002319"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> And after dark...
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9909362&d=1479004158"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looks stunning. I wish i had ordered my da46 with a bracelet.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## azigman

Joined the club. This arrived yesterday. Great interaction with Greg at WatchMann.

I can't add anything to all the praise for this watch or the dealer. Hopefully, the other watches in my collection will get some wear. :-d

Be well,

AZ


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

After hearing rumor of Damaskos recently leaving the factory without lug holes, I didn't want to take any chances and not get the watch I have wanted. It was a toss up between this and the 46 but since I have a DA36 I thought I would go with the ivory dial.

So I contacted Greg at Watchmann and here it is, had to wait another day for it after UPS screwed up the next day air delivery. It's all good though, Greg is a standup guy and is taking care of me. He even wrapped up the bracelet to avoid the possible polishing job the bracelet links can get when shipped.

Edit- I just realized my day is wrong.


----------



## 1165dvd

The "I slept at the in-laws and it's way to early to get out of bed after a night of partying but the kids are hungry" shot. 2nd day of holiday partying. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## fbones24

My new DA36....or is it a DA33?


----------



## maedox

fbones24 said:


> My new DA36....or is it a DA33?


DA32.


----------



## 41Mets

Loving this on the new custom Bcatt strap









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mistikalsunshine

New Damasko owner


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Nice, a two-driver vehicle...perfect for taking wristshots behind the wheel.


----------



## qcjulle

Down to earth:


----------



## Time On My Hands

Tech work, tech watch.


----------



## Time On My Hands

4fun said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm newbie with my first Damasko. I'm not really like stock strap, so I order custom strap base on shape of stock strap, but change color to "pop":





mistikalsunshine said:


> New Damasko owner


Welcome aboard, guys. And congratulations on your handsome new watches.


----------



## ngominhhoang132

Such a great thread. Now I really want one


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

22-degrees Fahrenheit here in NYC, but nothing is colder than this ice-hardened toy.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Second Post:

After a week with my DC67 I took the bracelet off to try on my Hirsch Rebel strap. It looks good but I don't like how much taller it made the watch sit. You can clearly see a difference from the photos. I previously used this strap on a much thinner dive watch and it looked fine. I guess it's just not good for chronographs. It's the best strap I have but I might need to sell it now and find a very thick 2-piece leather strap.




























On Japanese dive watch. Big difference in height. Maybe keep?:


----------



## whineboy

That's a cuff-buster. I'd stick with 2-piece straps.


----------



## daffie

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> 22-degrees Fahrenheit here in NYC, but nothing is colder than this ice-hardened toy.
> 
> View attachment 10211202


Love this particular combo. Chrono with white dial, bracelet and red seconds hand! Congrats!

I have the DA46 (with black dial) on leather, but seriously considering getting the DC67 on bracelet as well.

How do you find the dial in normal daylight...does it glow at all (as it does at night)?


----------



## pdsf

Unintentional matchy matchy. First post to the thread!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Mine says "hi"


----------



## pdsf

^Yours is matchy matchy too


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

daffie said:


> Love this particular combo. Chrono with white dial, bracelet and red seconds hand! Congrats!
> 
> How do you find the dial in normal daylight...does it glow at all (as it does at night)?


1. IMO, the black rotating bezel makes the white dial more appealing. A white dial clashes with the sandblasted metal too much but the bezel in between makes it work just fine.
2. The whole dial has C1 Luminova. You will NOT see any green lume in the light. However, it has not let me down in the dark at all. I remember on Wednesday night taking the watch out of the watch box (pitch darkness in there) at 7:00pm and going to bed at 11:00pm. It got enough light from the indoor lighting to stay lit all night long. I woke up at 5:30am and looked over to my Damasko. I could see a green dial looking back at me. Amazing! C1 is good enough for a full-lume dial. C3 would've been too much in my opinion.


----------



## King_Joe

Again my damasko on a hirsch ralley strap
Never thought an aviation watch would look so good on a racing strap.


----------



## daffie

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> 1. IMO, the black rotating bezel makes the white dial more appealing. A white dial clashes with the sandblasted metal too much but the bezel in between makes it work just fine.
> 2. The whole dial has C1 Luminova. You will NOT see any green lume in the light. However, it has not let me down in the dark at all. I remember on Wednesday night taking the watch out of the watch box (pitch darkness in there) at 7:00pm and going to bed at 11:00pm. It got enough light from the indoor lighting to stay lit all night long. I woke up at 5:30am and looked over to my Damasko. I could see a green dial looking back at me. Amazing! C1 is good enough for a full-lume dial. C3 would've been too much in my opinion.


Cheers for that. It would particularly annoy me if the white dial shines or glows in the daytime. Should be just a pure white.

Beautiful contrast between the white dial, black bezel with white lettering, black hands, red second hand, and the ice hardened case and bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## boomguy57

Loving my DA36 black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa

Very nice. Can't figure out why the yellow second hand is so hard to photograph. Always looks pale in my shots, but it's quite nice IRL. I had in mind a swap to the blue when it's time to service my 36, but perhaps not...


----------



## 1165dvd

Damasko Sunday for me. 








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior29




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DA47 on a GasGasBones strap










-- Wayne


----------



## qcjulle

Tried my DC57 on a ToxicNATO and I think it's a great fit. Unfortunately the strap itself is a bit too long for my wrist.


----------



## Quicksilver

Arrived today. In love. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Quicksilver said:


> Arrived today. In love.


Excellent. Will meet up with the Damasko family today.


----------



## macboots

Fraternal twins...


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Aspidistra

Boo hoo, I don't have one!


----------



## StufflerMike

Aspidistra said:


> Boo hoo, I don't have one!


Kind of an odd post. What about just buying one?


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

-- Wayne


----------



## asmetana

DB2


----------



## noregrets

My custom DC 67 SI.

Perfect in every way.

She is my favorite watch and the one I would keep if I had to sell off my entire collection and have only one watch for the rest of my life. The ultimate go anywhere, do anything piece, for me at least.

Kudos to Konrad and family for their extraordinary work. Keep it up guys. |>


----------



## asmetana

DA36 on bracelet


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

For some reason I hadn't paid any attention to the "Made In Germany" text on the dial before now. Now that I have seen it I cannot unsee it. I hope there is a possibility to leave it out when ordering a new watch because the dial looks much better without it. Fortunately my DC57 does not have it but I'm itching for a DA46.


----------



## Buellrider

qcjulle said:


> For some reason I hadn't paid any attention to the "Made In Germany" text on the dial before now. Now that I have seen it I cannot unsee it. I hope there is a possibility to leave it out when ordering a new watch because the dial looks much better without it. Fortunately my DC57 does not have it but I'm itching for a DA46.


My 47 came with "Made In Germany" on the dial, and I am so glad it did. It's not as noticeable IRL as it is in pictures.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

qcjulle said:


> For some reason I hadn't paid any attention to the "Made In Germany" text on the dial before now. Now that I have seen it I cannot unsee it. I hope there is a possibility to leave it out when ordering a new watch because the dial looks much better without it. Fortunately my DC57 does not have it but I'm itching for a DA46.


I ordered my Damasko in August and mine has no "Made in Germany" on the dial.


----------



## Buellrider

I guess it depends upon the stock that the AD you ordered from has on hand?


----------



## daffie

qcjulle said:


> For some reason I hadn't paid any attention to the "Made In Germany" text on the dial before now. Now that I have seen it I cannot unsee it. I hope there is a possibility to leave it out when ordering a new watch because the dial looks much better without it. Fortunately my DC57 does not have it but I'm itching for a DA46.


I believe this is no longer possible...every Damasko watch has the made in Germany text on the dial...apparently it's obligatory.

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## qcjulle

Due to my small wrist it's rare that I find off-the-shelf straps that are actually comfortable. The Hirsch Pure I received today is a rarity in this regard.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Time On My Hands

Happy New Year from down under, from a beautiful beach on a hot day (albeit cloudy).

Thank you for an informative new f810 forum in 2016.


----------



## 41Mets

Shadows










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you driving with TWO steering wheels?


----------



## fogbound

thirstyturtle said:


> What are you driving with TWO steering wheels?


It's a street sweeper.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Chaz90

Hanging out on an Oahu beach with the new DK11. It's performing admirably for beach and hiking duties so far!


----------



## wkw

Happy camper with his DA36










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Got my used DA47 last night. Picked it up for $850 used on the forums, what a steal! And as usual for a Damasko, even though it's 4-years old and was worn a lot, there's not a mark or scratch on the case or crystal; what a durable watch!

Here it is on a 20mm Eulit Perlon while grilling last night:









And here it is squeezed onto a 22mm Dodo Leather (Etsy store) strap with black stitching and a bead-blasted buckle:









It will live on this leather strap I do believe, I LOVE the combination and was inspired by this photo from this thread:









This has been my "grail" for two years. I had absolutely no plans to get it anytime soon but when the used one showed up on the forums I decided I would make it an early 30th birthday present to myself (birthday in July) and offset the cost by selling my other watches. I absolutely adore this watch and it has every single thing I've wanted in my "grail":
-Date AND Day (very hard to find in anything but a Seiko 5, especially with these types of aesthetics) 
-40-42mm case (perfect size for my 6.75" wrist) 
-Beadblasted case (I hate polished and brushed and don't love black) 
-Clean dial with numerals (hate the Seiko 5 shields and superfluous information like depth rating, etc.) 
-Good lume (full C1 is more than sufficient) 
-Stark black on white contrast (I have a love for the stormtrooper style) 
-Rotating bezel with minutes (ball-bearing movement is just icing on the cake) 
-28,800 bph (smoother than my Seiko 5's)

The only thing that isn't absolutely perfect to me is the 20mm lug width. I really think this size leads itself to 22mm bands plus I have a ton of 22mm bands. It's not a deal breaker because I can notch a band or squeeze it on but I would prefer 22mm lugs.

Other than that, I plan to own and wear this the rest of my life and pass it along to my children. This now joins the ranks of my father's 1972 Omega that he gave me and is now the second of two watches that I will never sell.


----------



## daffie

thirstyturtle said:


> Got my used DA47 last night. Picked it up for $850 used on the forums, what a steal!
> 
> Here it is on a 20mm Eulit Perlon while grilling last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is squeezed onto a 22mm Dodo Leather (Etsy store) strap with black stitching and a bead-blasted buckle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will live on this leather strap I do believe, I LOVE the combination and was inspired by this photo from this thread:


That is a steal! Congrats on your new Damasko. Mine says hi 










Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## Buellrider

Congrats on a fine watch and great deal thirstyturtle.


----------



## asmetana

DB2 getting lots of wrist time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Picked up some summer reading books on the cheap. Any Silva fans out there? Doubt Allon would wear a Damasko but Christopher Keller might.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

1165dvd said:


> Picked up some summer reading books on the cheap. Any Silva fans out there? Doubt Allon would wear a Damasko but Christopher Keller might.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Does the inner bezel rotate on those models? It REALLY looks like it would but without another crown I don't see how it would...


----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

thirstyturtle said:


> Does the inner bezel rotate on those models? It REALLY looks like it would but without another crown I don't see how it would...


No, it does not.


----------



## 1165dvd

thirstyturtle said:


> Does the inner bezel rotate on those models? It REALLY looks like it would but without another crown I don't see how it would...


It does not rotate but it's what I love most about the dial. Some say it's too busy but I like what it adds to the 36.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

1165dvd said:


> It does not rotate but it's what I love most about the dial. Some say it's too busy but I like what it adds to the 36.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Since the outer bezel is there I don't see a need for the duplicative minute hatches on the dial. Just my $0.02. A lot of modded Seikos have this problem to me...


----------



## thirstyturtle

Anyone have a Damasko (any model, although preferably one with a rotating bezel) on a Strapcode Super Engineer I or II?

I have a bead-blasted 22mm Super Engineer II that I _think_ would look great on my DA47 but it would require filing the end links down from 22mm to 20mm.

Thanks!


----------



## thirstyturtle

thirstyturtle said:


> Anyone have a Damasko (any model, although preferably one with a rotating bezel) on a Strapcode Super Engineer I or II?
> 
> I have a bead-blasted 22mm Super Engineer II that I _think_ would look great on my DA47 but it would require filing the end links down from 22mm to 20mm.
> 
> Thanks!


Well I took the plunge and filed my 22mm end links down to 20mm.

What do you think? 









































I like it, but I don't love it. I put it back on leather, at least for now!


----------



## noregrets

thirstyturtle said:


> Well I took the plunge and filed my 22mm end links down to 20mm.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I like it, but I don't love it. I put it back on leather, at least for now!


I'm with you...not a big fan of that look.

But nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## thirstyturtle

noregrets said:


> I'm with you...not a big fan of that look.
> 
> But nothing ventured nothing gained!


I quite liked it on my modded SKX007 though...


----------



## Buellrider

It does look better than I thought it would. Though it just doesn't look cohesive with the big lug gap.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## mr_giraffe

I finally dove in and bought my first mechanical watch. Thanks to this forum for the education, wrist shots, and comparisons that gave me the guts to take the plunge. I decided on a Damasko DA373. Here it is on a red NATO from DaLuca.









I have 7.25" wrists, if anyone considering this watch is curious. After buying and immediately returning a lovely Sinn 556A (too small), I decided I need at least 42mm diameter and 22mm lugs. This watch is perfect.


----------



## parsig9

Keller would be in a CWC I think. Love Vince! RIP



1165dvd said:


> Picked up some summer reading books on the cheap. Any Silva fans out there? Doubt Allon would wear a Damasko but Christopher Keller might.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IMG_5421 by jppellet, on Flickr

DK10, 42mm is truly my sweet spot.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Took a Nato and made a two-piece nylon strap. Had enough left over to make a fabric keeper which I much prefer over the metal ones that were originally on there.

I used black contrast stitching which matches the watch well think.


























What do y'all think?


----------



## 1165dvd

parsig9 said:


> Keller would be in a CWC I think. Love Vince! RIP


Great to find another Flynn/ Silva fan. Such different takes on the same genre. Haven't read the new Mills books, but I hope he stays true to Rapp. And who are we kidding. Keller has so much money stashed away, he'd be sporting a Rolex Explorer II or GMT. I'll vouch for the toughness of a Damasko any day though. When I write my spy thriller, my protag will definitely be sporting one.


----------



## 1165dvd

thirstyturtle said:


> Took a Nato and made a two-piece nylon strap. Had enough left over to make a fabric keeper which I much prefer over the metal ones that were originally on there.
> 
> I used black contrast stitching which matches the watch well think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?


Love little projects like this. Makes ownership so much more fun. Great job.


----------



## asmetana

DB2 and friends


----------



## purplehero

Finally! I get to contribute! Blue hand goes great with brown.


----------



## Quicksilver

Incoming. My second Damasko. 2nd hand but a decent deal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Am I the only one who ADORES the day/date?! If it wasn't for that I wouldn't have a Damasko. Certainly not the only reason I bought one but it's so hard to find that in a really nice watch, especially in the pilot/military/field style.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Nevets750

thirstyturtle said:


> Took a Nato and made a two-piece nylon strap. Had enough left over to make a fabric keeper which I much prefer over the metal ones that were originally on there.
> 
> I used black contrast stitching which matches the watch well think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?


Looks awesome! I wish I had your skills to try the same thing! Perhaps you have a new business venture???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

My DA46 









Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## thirstyturtle

Nevets750 said:


> Looks awesome! I wish I had your skills to try the same thing! Perhaps you have a new business venture???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's actually super easy; just cut, fold, and sew! I did it all by hand and just took my time to get the stitches perfect. I'm order to shorten the strap I took two nickels and put one on each side of the strap, clamped them down with a pair of vise grips, cut around the outside of the nickels with a razor blade, and then melted the end with a lighter.

Anyone can do it!


----------



## topog123

I love it


----------



## thirstyturtle

DA47:


----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shapz

Just recently got the DA36.....


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Cleaning the stove. Couldn't resist.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle




----------



## qcjulle

My mad photoshop skillz:


----------



## thirstyturtle

DA47:


----------



## noizer

Seems to match the isofrane..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Sylus Grey

Still waiting for this strap to "break in".


----------



## City74




----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

Did you get your DA38 yet?


----------



## Quicksilver

Buellrider said:


> Did you get your DA38 yet?


Nope not yet. I am hoping for next week but who knows Canadian customs. Thanks for asking

Great Pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

I have some quick-release spring pins and bead-blasted buckles coming for my homemade two-piece nato straps. It'll be even easier to swap straps than actual natos.

I'll post some pics once I get the pins and buckles installed.


----------



## thirstyturtle

I put quick-release spring bars on all my straps so now I can quickly and easily swap between my brown leather, black rubber, orange canvas, and green canvas. All with no tools required! 

















































I have bead-blasted buckles coming for the canvas straps (from Buckleguy.com) and a local shop where I'm going to have the clasp on the rubber bracelet blasted ($10).

I particularly like it on the Benetto Cinturini 300 rubber bracelet! Still though it will stay in the brown leather 90% of the time.

I would gladly rock the stock leather if it didn't taper all the way down to 18mm. It's WAY too wimpy for this watch! It needs AT LEAST a 20mm straight strap.


----------



## studiompd

thirstyturtle said:


> I put quick-release spring bars on all my straps so now I can quickly and easily swap between my brown leather, black rubber, orange canvas, and green canvas. All with no tools required!


Looks great! Can you share a link to the qr spring bars? The only ones I'm familliar with are the qr straps from barton.


----------



## fishoop

Enjoy some new photos of the DA36 Black


----------



## thirstyturtle

studiompd said:


> Looks great! Can you share a link to the qr spring bars? The only ones I'm familliar with are the qr straps from barton.


Sure!

These are the ones I got:
http://www.fandebnb.com/quick-release-spring-bars-pair/

I've had several pairs of the 22mm bars for a few years, swapping them between several different Seikos, and they've held up great! They include toothpicks to aid in installation and have instructions on the website. Only thing you need is an exacto knife.


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

thirstyturtle said:


> Sure!
> 
> These are the ones I got:
> Quick Release Spring Bars (Pair) - F and E BnB Store
> 
> I've had several pairs of the 22mm bars for a few years, swapping them between several different Seikos, and they've held up great! They include toothpicks to aid in installation and have instructions on the website. Only thing you need is an exacto knife.


Thanks for that. Looks to be the same system that Barton straps uses. Hows' the rubber BC strap holding up? I've trimmed rubber to fit smaller lugs and errant cuts tend to "grow" over time. I'm guessing you were very precise when you made the cutout for the qr lever?


----------



## thirstyturtle

studiompd said:


> Thanks for that. Looks to be the same system that Barton straps uses. Hows' the rubber BC strap holding up? I've trimmed rubber to fit smaller lugs and errant cuts tend to "grow" over time. I'm guessing you were very precise when you made the cutout for the qr lever?


Luckily, even though it's a 22mm strap, I didn't have to trim it to fit the lugs. Just compressed it to fit.

Yes I was very precise; brand new razor on the exact knife. Couldn't even see the slit until you pulled it open!


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## City74

Got this on today while I'm out running errands


----------



## King_Joe

Here it is on a leather nato from watchgecko with a Damasko buckle


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr

herrlich


----------



## krpdm

oops
herrlich


----------



## thirstyturtle

My beadblasted buckles came from Buckleguy.com and the finish matches flawlessly to the Damasko case in my opinion. Although, I didn't receive the style I ordered so I've contacted them about that. Still happy with the buckles I received though.

Now I have a few more strap options that fit well!


----------



## knightRider

Arrived yesterday, my 2nd Damy:


----------



## thirstyturtle

Got the DA47 on my Super Engineer II today while I continue my search for a used Damasko bracelet... 









I've ordered a Strapcode 20mm Super Oyster and am having it blasted by a local shop. $59 for the bracelet and another $10-$15 for the blasting according to the shop owner; $75 total all-in is a great value I think!


----------



## Sylus Grey

Hi


----------



## pdsf

First contribution to the thread. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

pdsf said:


> First contribution to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I want the Damasko bracelet SO BAD!


----------



## pdsf

thirstyturtle said:


> Man I want the Damasko bracelet SO BAD!


I really do love it. All the good things you have read about it are true. The watch weighs a bit with it but once it's on my wrist, it weighs nothing. It's so comfortable, all day long.


----------



## Perdix

Received my first Damasko and my first automatic watch today.  Very happy with it!


----------



## GreatScott

Perdix said:


> View attachment 10723178
> View attachment 10723186
> View attachment 10723194
> 
> 
> Received my first Damasko and my first automatic watch today.  Very happy with it!


Great choice, especially for your first time. You never forget your first time.....


----------



## 41Mets

Like it more and more every time I put it on









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Enjoying this one. 20mm isofrane came in today so plan to try that on this and my 44 this weekend. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Bracelet is really growing on me... 









Sent my Strapcode Super Oyster to Northeast Watch Works to have it beadblasted. Here it is in its brushed state. Love the style but finish wasn't matching.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 41Mets

At the devil's game 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

One from the other day in the Volvo.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Luke*

Buellrider said:


> One from the other day in the Volvo.


Snap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keegan

Is this the tan suede strap? I want to order one of these but am not sure which it is. It doesn't look like suede in this photo. Gorgeous!


----------



## keegan

Also, here are some pics of mine. Best, most readable, most durable, everyday watch I've even owned! I've got a 36, 38 black and 47 black.


----------



## krpdm

*In house in the house*


----------



## krpdm

*In house in the house*


----------



## daffie

keegan said:


> Is this the tan suede strap? I want to order one of these but am not sure which it is. It doesn't look like suede in this photo. Gorgeous!


Here's a couple pics of my DA46 on the stock beige strap...










Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## Quicksilver

daffie said:


> Here's a couple pics of my DA46 on the stock beige strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


Nice combo. Wonder how that strap would work with the DA38. Does it have blue stitching?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Quicksilver said:


> Nice combo. Wonder how that strap would work with the DA38. Does it have blue stitching?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stitching is white (cream?) and black. These straps are do comfy as well!

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## Quicksilver

daffie said:


> Stitching is white (cream?) and black. These straps are do comfy as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


Thanks. Was a bit difficult to tell if the Stitching was blue or black. Maybe I should get one for my 44 then. Or maybe I should stop spending so much money on straps 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks. Was a bit difficult to tell if the Stitching was blue or black. Maybe I should get one for my 44 then. Or maybe I should stop spending so much money on straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know the feeling 

Go for it! It's nice to have some variety...

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## manofrolex

Damasko hard at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEJ42

My first, and I think certainly not my last.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime

My DA38 Black


----------



## Frowtime

Nice shot. I have a DK14 on order and can't wait to see it.


----------



## 41Mets

First day










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## keegan

When did they start printing "Made in Germany" on the face? Mine does not have that, and I think I prefer it without.



TEJ42 said:


> My first, and I think certainly not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

keegan said:


> When did they start printing "Made in Germany" on the face? Mine does not have that, and I think I prefer it without.


I believe in the last couple years. Mine is 2012 and sterile.


----------



## pdsf

thirstyturtle said:


> I believe in the last couple years. Mine is 2012 and sterile.


They only started doing it on a few models. Mine is 2016 and sterile.


----------



## thirstyturtle

pdsf said:


> They only started doing it on a few models. Mine is 2016 and sterile.


That's odd!


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## govdubspeedgo

second day with the new wrist candy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Ice hardened










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

41Mets said:


> Ice hardened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My God I want the bracelet for mine...


----------



## 41Mets

thirstyturtle said:


> My God I want the bracelet for mine...


Really comfy and not nearly as heavy as people make it seem. At least compared to my Sinn UX bracelet!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime

41Mets said:


> Ice hardened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Love that bracelet. Can't wait for my DK14 with bracelet to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

My Strapcode Super Oyster arrived back from Northeast Watch Works, beadblasted to a PERFECT match! It's no Damasko bracelet but it cost about $500 less and the only drawback is that the straight end links aren't as good looking as fitted end links. I love it though!


----------



## fishoop

Has anyone pulled the trigger on the DH1.0? Pics?

I'm very close to selling my DA36 black to fund the DH1.0 - I really want a bezel on my Damasko. I bought the DA36 thinking any model with the bezel was too big for me - but I'm pretty sure I've decided otherwise.

o|


----------



## Johnp_g

Ice Hardened in the Ice and Snow.... out walking the dogs this sunny, freezing afternoon.


----------



## Frowtime

Johnp_g said:


> Ice Hardened in the Ice and Snow.... out walking the dogs this sunny, freezing afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 10838194
> 
> 
> View attachment 10838210
> 
> 
> View attachment 10838226


Great pics and fab watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yummy










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

Moon & Watch


----------



## studiompd

Getting to know the da34


----------



## thirstyturtle




----------



## keegan




----------



## Frowtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Audition









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keegan




----------



## Sylus Grey

Time for rum!


----------



## keegan

Is this a stock "bezel?" I can't seem to figure out which model this is--I like it!



41Mets said:


> Audition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

keegan said:


> Is this a stock "bezel?" I can't seem to figure out which model this is--I like it!


This is the timeless limited edition db4. Damest coated.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv

On a NATO while I wait for my custom canvas strap to arrive...


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## krpdm

IMG_5580 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## thirstyturtle

Buellrider said:


>


Making sweet treats? That's awesome!


----------



## 41Mets

On the way to school (work)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt

first day with the (new to me) DA38.


----------



## Buellrider

thirstyturtle said:


> Making sweet treats? That's awesome!


Indeed, I kinda helped my daughter make them for her friends for V-Day. Really I just supervised and provided support.


----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

I never really warmed to the stock strap my DA36 came with, but I recently blacked out the white stitching with shoe polish and I like the combo a lot better... :-!


----------



## thirstyturtle

khd said:


> I never really warmed to the stock strap my DA36 came with, but I recently blacked out the white stitching with shoe polish and I like the combo a lot better... :-!


Me too! I like the contrast stitching but I hate that the white is on the INSIDE stitching and ONLY the inside stitching. I'd much prefer outside or both.

That looks great!


----------



## khd

thirstyturtle said:


> Me too! I like the contrast stitching but I hate that the white is on the INSIDE stitching and ONLY the inside stitching. I'd much prefer outside or both.
> 
> That looks great!


Yeah, I felt exactly the same... having white on the inside makes the strap look too narrow on the wrist in my opinion. At some stage I might buy a stock Di Modell Pilot (which is exactly the same strap but with the white stitching on the outside) and change over the buckle, but for now this simple fix is keeping me happy ;-)


----------



## pdsf

Flying pig hugging nice watch; watch not perturbed. 
(Feeling silly today)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

pdsf said:


> Flying pig hugging nice watch; watch not perturbed.
> (Feeling silly today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speechless


----------



## pdsf

GreatScott said:


> Speechless


Are you perturbed? ;-)


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## daffie

On original Damasko suede strap...


----------



## GreatScott

pdsf said:


> Are you perturbed? ;-)


Not in the least, in fact I chuckled when I saw it. I have just never seen anything like it before!


----------



## pdsf

GreatScott said:


> Not in the least, in fact I chuckled when I saw it. I have just never seen anything like it before!


Haha! I had colleagues in a department who always put that flying pig up around Christmas time and every year I would chuckle when I saw it and they would chuckle with me. Then, sadly, the department was dissolved around Christmas time in 2015 and they gave it to me as a Christmas present so it reminds me of a lot of fond memories. The Damasko also carries its own lovely memories so the two go well together.  I should make a series!


----------



## Johnp_g

TGIF!

DA36 on new Pilot strap from WatchGecko

and a large G&T and some preprandial olives


----------



## 41Mets

Playing some bari saxophone









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

German Watch, French squeezebox, English D/G tuning...


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purplehero

On the DA3x watches is the top corner edge of the bezel supposed to be a different, shinier texture than the other edges?


----------



## maedox

purplehero said:


> On the DA3x watches is the top corner edge of the bezel supposed to be a different, shinier texture than the other edges?


That doesn't make any sense. Could you show an example?


----------



## purplehero

I received mine second hand. The AR was apparently professionally removed by a jeweler so I'm wondering if perhaps they buffed the corner when they did that.


----------



## studiompd

purplehero said:


> I received mine second hand. The AR was apparently professionally removed by a jeweler so I'm wondering if perhaps they buffed the corner when they did that.


Looks like your talking about a chamfer? My da34 does not have a chamfer, and the edge is not shinier than the rest of the bezel. I think you're right that the jeweler may not have masked that area when removing the ar.


----------



## 41Mets

Whil I prefer it on my custom leather strap, I decided to put it on this NATO strap because I'm using the custom strap on a different watch. The blue is almost an exact match and it certainly gives it a very sporty look.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## King_Joe

Just playing with my DC57


----------



## qcjulle

The courier dropped off this one to complement my DC57:


----------



## GreatScott

qcjulle said:


> The courier dropped off this one to complement my DC57:
> 
> View attachment 10959666


that is a fine looking pair, gives me some Damasko envy for sure.


----------



## qcjulle

GreatScott said:


> that is a fine looking pair, gives me some Damasko envy for sure.


Yeah, the only thing that bugs me is the "Made In Germany" on the dial of the DA46. I actually tried finding one without the text second-hand but none were available. Oh well.


----------



## King_Joe

qcjulle said:


> The courier dropped off this one to complement my DC57:
> 
> View attachment 10959666


A white/lumed dial chrono and a black dial with bezel (plus the security of a screw down crown). The ultimate combo 👌 which is what I am looking forward to own once I find the financing ability 😁 (I already have a dc57 😉)


----------



## Frowtime

qcjulle said:


> The courier dropped off this one to complement my DC57:
> 
> View attachment 10959666


Love the bezel. I have a DA38 and am waiting for the courier to deliver my DK14.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

stuffler said:


> Almost new DA 20


Where can I get these strap change tools? Thanks much...


----------



## StufflerMike

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Where can I get these strap change tools? Thanks much...


At Damasko's web site, "Accessoires", €25 each.


----------



## ahsan

Beautiful watch. Steel bracelet with a red seconds hand looks stunning. I regret not being patient enough to get this combination. ?


----------



## Iowa 73

Just received my DA43 today!


----------



## Frowtime

Iowa 73 said:


> Just received my DA43 today!
> View attachment 10977362


Looking amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime

Frowtime said:


> Looking amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want one of these - the white face and orange second hand are great combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Iowa 73 said:


> Just received my DA43 today!
> View attachment 10977362


...And there it is! Looks fantastic...


----------



## StufflerMike

Was cleaning up my hard disc this morning.

My first Damasko - a DC 56 - serial no. DC 56.0012


----------



## jonobailey

Funny that a few years ago I didn't really like Damasko watches & thought they were a little ugly to be honest- Now I have two and they barely ever leave my wrist and would happily purchase a third (hopefully the D-Sub when it arrives).


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Washing my Superwagon yesterday. Got to love mid 70s in February in MD.

Wearing my DA47 Black on a custom GasGasBones strap.










-- Wayne


----------



## thirstyturtle

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Washing my Superwagon yesterday. Got to love mid 70s in February in MD.
> 
> Wearing my DA47 Black on a custom GasGasBones strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


CTS-V Wagon? Nice.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

thirstyturtle said:


> CTS-V Wagon? Nice.


Thanks! It's a great driver.










-- Wayne


----------



## nepatriot

qcjulle said:


> Yeah, the only thing that bugs me is the "Made In Germany" on the dial of the DA46. I actually tried finding one without the text second-hand but none were available. Oh well.


You don't like watches that have "Made in" on the dial? That must really limit your choices: I think most watches have something to than effect on the dial, although many do use smaller print. Some counties watch import regulations require a statement of origin.


----------



## nepatriot

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks! It's a great driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


GM has taken this brand a long way since the cars of my father's generation. Same with Ford and Lincoln.

For many years I used to work for a company who's standard issue vehicle was a Chevy Impala. They were free, that's about all we could say. No one would want to use one outside of work .... perhaps part of the attraction for the company.

I rented a Chevy Impala for a few days this week when traveling. First GM product I've driven in several years at least. That's the same full size platform shared across the divisions I believe. This one was at the high end of the model for Chevy, so well appointed. I was surprised and impressed how in handled and felt while driving over some deplorable "medium sized mid-west city's" roads (lots of construction, and several roads that need to be rebuilt), some need rapid acceleration, maneuvering, etc in traffic (typical lost out of towner).


----------



## Buellrider

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks! It's a great driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Why did they have to discontinue the wagon? I have longed for a V wagon for a very long time. Guess if I ever decide to buy one, it will have to be preowned.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

nepatriot said:


> GM has taken this brand a long way since the cars of my father's generation. Same with Ford and Lincoln.
> 
> For many years I used to work for a company who's standard issue vehicle was a Chevy Impala. They were free, that's about all we could say. No one would want to use one outside of work .... perhaps part of the attraction for the company.
> 
> I rented a Chevy Impala for a few days this week when traveling. First GM product I've driven in several years at least. That's the same full size platform shared across the divisions I believe. This one was at the high end of the model for Chevy, so well appointed. I was surprised and impressed how in handled and felt while driving over some deplorable "medium sized mid-west city's" roads (lots of construction, and several roads that need to be rebuilt), some need rapid acceleration, maneuvering, etc in traffic (typical lost out of towner).


I've driven mostly German cars for my everyday cars since the late 90s/early 00s. The Caddy's are coming around - a friend just got a new V sedan and it's even nicer.



Buellrider said:


> Why did they have to discontinue the wagon? I have longed for a V wagon for a very long time. Guess if I ever decide to buy one, it will have to be preowned.


It's disappointing but in the US wagons are a niche product. People would rather drive SUVs and crossovers.

Sorry for the thread derail, here's another pic of my DA47


----------



## EROKS

Just got this yesterday! First Damasko!


----------



## Buellrider

First one of those I have seen in the wild, looks great with the orange.


----------



## frankcastle914

EROKS said:


> Just got this yesterday! First Damasko!


Exactly what I want. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime

DA38 pops on Orange NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime

EROKS said:


> Just got this yesterday! First Damasko!


Looks fab. On my list now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantotsu




----------



## StufflerMike

Dantotsu said:


>


"Happy Hunting" and welcome to the Damasko Uhren Forum on Watchuseek.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Dantotsu said:


>


Is that a hybrid DH 1.0/DA 46 with white day and date wheels? I haven't seen that combination before - it looks unique.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Wanderfalken said:


> Is that a hybrid DH 1.0/DA 46 with white day and date wheels? I haven't seen that combination before - it looks unique.


I know some people hate when the date wheel background doesn't match the dial. I personally prefer them to be opposite contrasts if done correctly. This look excellent to me!


----------



## pdsf

thirstyturtle said:


> I know some people hate when the date wheel background doesn't match the dial. I personally prefer them to be opposite contrasts if done correctly. This look excellent to me!


I feel the same way! And that orange - me likes!!!


----------



## 41Mets

Final school musical performance









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

That ball point pen is a Lamy product; NICE. I carry a white plastic version. Comfortable diameter but I think the metal conical point is maybe 1/4" too long.



myke said:


> My Damasko Family


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Sylus Grey

I'm sure some might shutter at the thought, but part of the reason I love the tough as nails watches are because I can wear them while I do my various projects and renos.


----------



## LH2




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## PyroShield

Got my DA46 a week ago, I love how it looks but sadly it's big on my tiny 6" wrist. Think damasko will ever make a watch smaller than 40mm? If they ever release one that's 38mm similar to the sinn 556 I would buy 5 of them!


----------



## studiompd

The bezel adds to the size and extends past the 40mm case, making it wear bigger. You should try a DA36 or similar model without a rotating bezel. If you have a flat wrist, the 40mm case and 48mm L2L should work.


----------



## StufflerMike

PyroShield said:


> View attachment 11081698
> 
> Got my DA46 a week ago, I love how it looks but sadly it's big on my tiny 6" wrist. Think damasko will ever make a watch smaller than 40mm? If they ever release one that's 38mm similar to the sinn 556 I would buy 5 of them!


As far as I know there's a ladies Damasko in the pipeline. However, a smaller men's watch is not.


----------



## thirstyturtle

PyroShield said:


> View attachment 11081698
> 
> Got my DA46 a week ago, I love how it looks but sadly it's big on my tiny 6" wrist. Think damasko will ever make a watch smaller than 40mm? If they ever release one that's 38mm similar to the sinn 556 I would buy 5 of them!


The DA46 is more like 42mm with the bezel. The DA36 without the bezel would likely fit your wrist better.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## birdynamnam

IMG_20170305_093213 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets

Was able to get a nice shot of the curvature of the hands










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantotsu

Wanderfalken said:


> Is that a hybrid DH 1.0/DA 46 with white day and date wheels? I haven't seen that combination before - it looks unique.


It is DA 47 with black dial and hands from DA46


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DA47 and my 72 Suburban.










-- Wayne


----------



## thirstyturtle

This thread is one of many that made me fall in love with Damaskos. It wasn't long before the DA47 became my "grail" watch. I was lucky enough to find a used (but like new thanks to that ice-hardened steel!) DA47 in January. At the time I had to interest in the bracelet. But after more and more Damasko research, I soon REALLY wanted the bracelet. I got a cheap(er) alternative in a Strapcode Super Oyster that I had beadblasted. Loved the general look and really loved a bracelet over a strap. Well since I got the Strapcode bracelet I've been pining for the reply thing. I originally purchased the watch as an early 30th birthday present to myself and ended up making up all the funds by selling all my other watches in addition to some other EDC gear. Well I decided that the real present to myself will be the bracelet! Lo and behold, my 2012 DA47.0070 has to be sent to Damasko so I'm looking at $700+ in addition to several weeks of no watch. Unacceptable. So this weekend I bit the bullet and ordered a BRAND NEW DA47 on the bracelet from WatchMann. I've put my current DA47 up for sale so the overall upgrade cost will be around $1,000-$1,100 which is more expensive than sending the watch to Damasko but this way I have no wait time, a brand new watch, and a 3-year warranty. I've never had anything really nice that's also brand new so I'm pumped! I always buy used everything so I can have high-end stuff that's a couple years old instead of lower-end stuff that's brand new; but this time I get the best of both worlds! 

So HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! 

Watch gets delivered tomorrow, can't wait to post pics!


----------



## Buellrider

I saw that you had the 47 for sale yesterday, and then remembered that you said you ordered a bracelet...I put 2 and 2 together and figured that you ordered a new watch with bracelet. That's what I would have as well, congrats.


----------



## Frowtime

thirstyturtle said:


> This thread is one of many that made me fall in love with Damaskos. It wasn't long before the DA47 became my "grail" watch. I was lucky enough to find a used (but like new thanks to that ice-hardened steel!) DA47 in January. At the time I had to interest in the bracelet. But after more and more Damasko research, I soon REALLY wanted the bracelet. I got a cheap(er) alternative in a Strapcode Super Oyster that I had beadblasted. Loved the general look and really loved a bracelet over a strap. Well since I got the Strapcode bracelet I've been pining for the reply thing. I originally purchased the watch as an early 30th birthday present to myself and ended up making up all the funds by selling all my other watches in addition to some other EDC gear. Well I decided that the real present to myself will be the bracelet! Lo and behold, my 2012 DA47.0070 has to be sent to Damasko so I'm looking at $700+ in addition to several weeks of no watch. Unacceptable. So this weekend I bit the bullet and ordered a BRAND NEW DA47 on the bracelet from WatchMann. I've put my current DA47 up for sale so the overall upgrade cost will be around $1,000-$1,100 which is more expensive than sending the watch to Damasko but this way I have no wait time, a brand new watch, and a 3-year warranty. I've never had anything really nice that's also brand new so I'm pumped! I always buy used everything so I can have high-end stuff that's a couple years old instead of lower-end stuff that's brand new; but this time I get the best of both worlds!
> 
> So HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!
> 
> Watch gets delivered tomorrow, can't wait to post pics!


Looking forward to pics. My DK14 on bracelet should arrive Saturday - my first Damasko bracelet too - can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

Buellrider said:


> I saw that you had the 47 for sale yesterday, and then remembered that you said you ordered a bracelet...I put 2 and 2 together and figured that you ordered a new watch with bracelet. That's what I would have as well, congrats.


Quite the detective!

Certainly not the cheapest way but the thought of being without my Damasko for several weeks is cringe-worthy. This thing is part of me now; I only take it off to shower and sleep (or yard work, that's for my G-Shock).


----------



## Buellrider

thirstyturtle said:


> Quite the detective!
> 
> Certainly not the cheapest way but the thought of being without my Damasko for several weeks is cringe-worthy. This thing is part of me now; I only take it off to shower and sleep (or yard work, that's for my G-Shock).


Nah, just observant.

I am with ya...I keep trying to wear my other watches, but they just don't stay on for long. I end up putting a Damasko back on.


----------



## dustywatch

I love this watch...I have many more straps too... I'll share pics as I change them. Best daily watch ever! -1 to 1.5 seconds when worn, then put it face down over night to gain those 1-2 seconds back...If it weren't for time changes I would never have to set it! Today on a gasgas bones strap...


----------



## dustywatch

On a bead blasted super engineer


----------



## daffie




----------



## krpdm

dustywatch said:


> On a bead blasted super engineer


Great minds, blah, blah, blah
image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## thirstyturtle

I take 100% full credit for starting the Super Engineer idea:


----------



## thirstyturtle

My God I'm in love with my new bracelet...


----------



## dustywatch

Great idea with the super engineer bracelets... Both of you! I'm not sure where I saw it first... But I initially tried the super engineer on a used 1st generation black monster... And I loved it... Then I had another super engineer on an oris bc3. The super engineer is the most comfortable tool bracelet I have used... The comfort of a jubilee, but with a tool tough look. 

One of these days I'll have to try damasko bracelet... I'm a bit nervous it would be too heavy for me.

One more strap on the da37 pic...another gasgas bones


----------



## thirstyturtle

dustywatch said:


> Great idea with the super engineer bracelets... Both of you! I'm not sure where I saw it first... But I initially tried the super engineer on a used 1st generation black monster... And I loved it... Then I had another super engineer on an oris bc3. The super engineer is the most comfortable tool bracelet I have used... The comfort of a jubilee, but with a tool tough look.
> 
> One of these days I'll have to try damasko bracelet... I'm a bit nervous it would be too heavy for me.
> 
> One more strap on the da37 pic...another gasgas bones


The Damasko bracelet is not any heavier than a Super Engineer so fear not!


----------



## thirstyturtle

DA47 Gluttony.


----------



## dustywatch

Beautiful dual da47's makes me want one even more!

Let's do a pic of the da37 on stock rubber before swimming...


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

thirstyturtle said:


> DA47 Gluttony.


|>|>|>|>

I really want a DA46 or 47 on a bracelet. I love my DA47 black, but love that Damasko bracelet.


----------



## pdsf

Just landed in Hong Kong. 12-hr bezel for dual time in action!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

happyscrappyheropup said:


> |>|>|>|>
> 
> I really want a DA46 or 47 on a bracelet. I love my DA47 black, but love that Damasko bracelet.


I loved the bracelet so much I bought a whole new watch just to get it!


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## pdsf

Buellrider said:


>


Nice boots (and watch of course!)!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

So the bezel on my new DA47 is INCREDIBLY more difficult to rotate than my old DA47...does it just need to be "broken in"?


----------



## Buellrider

pdsf said:


> Nice boots (and watch of course!)!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. The boots are becoming my favorites.



thirstyturtle said:


> So the bezel on my new DA47 is INCREDIBLY more difficult to rotate than my old DA47...does it just need to be "broken in"?


When I received DA47, about 3 months ago...it was quite hard to turn but it has loosened up a lot. I would suggest keep using it...it should get there.

I was wondering, does your old 47 fit the new bracelet? My DA36 fits my DA47 bracelet, but others have said they are not interchangeable, per se. So, curious about yours...


----------



## dustywatch

Gorgeous da36 on bracelet...

Stock goodness at a stop light.


----------



## thirstyturtle

Some more pics of the new bracelet, I love how flexible this thing, you can do all sorts of fun stuff with it!


----------



## thirstyturtle

Buellrider said:


> Thank you sir. The boots are becoming my favorites.
> 
> When I received DA47, about 3 months ago...it was quite hard to turn but it has loosened up a lot. I would suggest keep using it...it should get there.
> 
> I was wondering, does your old 47 fit the new bracelet? My DA36 fits my DA47 bracelet, but others have said they are not interchangeable, per se. So, curious about yours...


Thanks for the information.

Although I too would like to know if it fits, I haven't yet tried it! The bracelet end link tolerances are so tight that I don't want to mess with removing it. There's literally ZERO play in any direction on the end links; I'm blown away it can be so tight with spring pins.

Maybe I'll try though...

UPDATE: I just tried to remove the bracelet. All I did was push one side of one pin through and it was HARD to do because it was so tight. Well I decided to abort and I had to really push the end link into the case while pulling laterally on the spring pin to push it back into the lug. Therefore, I'm not messing with it! I sent my serial number to Damasko and they told me it wouldn't fit without sending it in and based on these tolerances, if the lug or hole is off by even a tenth of a mm from one case to the other I bet it won't fit.


----------



## dustywatch

Gorgeous damasko bracelet pics! Hint of green lume for St Patrick's day...


----------



## Frowtime

After 3 months being built my DK14 was delivered this morning. I love the bracelet and everything about the watch. Truly exceptional!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Frowtime said:


> After 3 months being built my DK14 was delivered this morning. I love the bracelet and everything about the watch. Truly exceptional!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Terrific watch...congrats!


----------



## Frowtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brysterman

My new-to-me DA343 out in the wild for the first time!


----------



## GreatScott

Very nice, very nice indeed


----------



## kplam




----------



## ldo123

Congrats on your lovely DK14 - it's actually one of my favorite Damasko models and it really looks great on the bracelet! You should however align the minute hand properly, because in the images it looks as if it's off by about 50% ;-)


----------



## qcjulle




----------



## thirstyturtle

qcjulle said:


> View attachment 11245578


Killer lume shot! Don't get to see many lume shots on Damaskos. A lot of complaining about their lume but C1 is no slouch and I've been impressed with both of my DA47s. Looks great in that shot!


----------



## boomguy57

Swapped my DA36 black for the DA44, and I'm much happier! Love this thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frowtime

ldo123 said:


> Congrats on your lovely DK14 - it's actually one of my favorite Damasko models and it really looks great on the bracelet! You should however align the minute hand properly, because in the images it looks as if it's off by about 50% ;-)


Yeah I know. A case of 'must get it on my wrist'. Sorted alignment now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

-- Wayne


----------



## Frowtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DA47 black on Gas Gas Bones.










-- Wayne


----------



## ldo123

Hi "frowtime" again a stunning image of your DK14! How is the accuracy of the watch within 24h and did you order the watch with AR-coating on both sides?


----------



## daffie




----------



## Frowtime

ldo123 said:


> Hi "frowtime" again a stunning image of your DK14! How is the accuracy of the watch within 24h and did you order the watch with AR-coating on both sides?


I did order AR on both sides. The watch is obviously within its first 2 months of operation and so accuracy cannot reliably be measured yet. However, it is currently running at around +2 secs per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Frowtime said:


> I did order AR on both sides. The watch is obviously within its first 2 months of operation and so accuracy cannot reliably be measured yet. However, it is currently running at around +2 secs per day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice indeed, +2 secs is an extremely good level of accuracy. My DC 66 Si is the most accurate watch in my collection, running at around +/- 1 sec per day, so I would say your values are absolutely on par with what you would expect from a Damasko in-house movement. I decided to go for AR on the underside only (retrofit after having had issues with spots on the outer AR-coating), so it will be interesting to see, how your AR-coating will withstand microscratchesand spots in the future. All in all, your images re-sparked my passion for the DK-14!

Thanks for that


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## iim7v7im7




----------



## qcjulle




----------



## King_Joe

qcjulle said:


> View attachment 11306026


That is the perfect shot

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

I am currently traveling in Japan. I met up with a kind and gracious WUS member there to do some watch window shopping. I posted a picture from our first meeting on the German Watch Forum WRUW thread. I thought I'd post a picture from our second and last meeting here given the brand of our watches. I have to say, the DK101 looks stunning in real life. I have not seen a picture which has captured its real life beauty. It's just amazing - front and back! I love the way the dial and the indices reflect the light. We checked out Rolex, Omega, Sinn, Grand Seiko, Nomos, etc., and I thought none of them was as beautiful as the DK101. Okay, most of the watches were wrapped in plastic in the shops which dulled much of their radiance, but still.... how I wish Damasko would eventually produce a smaller version. Long shot though given the size of the movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Finally back from repair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7




----------



## kplam

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## maedox

iim7v7im7 said:


>


Nice.
Seems like Damasko has changed the cases a bit. The lugs on your are not the same as in the photos on Damasko's website.


----------



## Buellrider

/\/\I noticed that too. Not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## watchninja123

Da46 today.


----------



## daffie

Here's mine...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

This nice strap delivered to me today. I like it


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Morning, gents. DA47 this cool rainy morning.










-- Wayne


----------



## verl20

qcjulle said:


> View attachment 11306026


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ivanhoe34

my favourite color is blue  my daily beaters


----------



## kplam

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## King_Joe




----------



## EnerVR

Really love this shot.


----------



## Tom

Really love this combo!


----------



## the MJ




----------



## daffie

Tom said:


> Really love this combo!


Indeed a terrific combo! Which strap is that?


----------



## Tom

daffie said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really love this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed a terrific combo! Which strap is that?
Click to expand...

Hadley Roma kevlar. Also looks great on a Speedy


----------



## JDCfour

DA373








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlmyers

Nice afternoon for a walk with my Damasko -- oops, I mean my dog.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Still love this one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlmyers

Quicksilver said:


> Still love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's my next Damasko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## pdsf

Quicksilver said:


> Still love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

In the light..

P1280052-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

In the dirt...

P1280056 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1280053 by laurent, sur Flickr

Semper Fidelis


----------



## Trevor M

I've really grown to like that simplicity vs the numbers.


----------



## qcjulle




----------



## daffie




----------



## Sylus Grey

Rainy ski day


----------



## fishoop

I was stopped and safe, fyi.

DA 36 black on a Blushark nato


----------



## kplam

fishoop said:


> I was stopped and safe, fyi.
> 
> DA 36 black on a Blushark nato


That's a nice color combo!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

My beauty


----------



## ocramida

Waiting (for too long) at an appointment.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DA47 black on custom Gas Gas Bones strap.










-- Wayne


----------



## Buellrider

This one this morning.


----------



## daffie

This puppy...


----------



## roaldr

Picked up last Thursday, loving it so far.


----------



## daffie

roaldr said:


> Picked up last Thursday, loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 11485442


Lovely Roald


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## sleslie

Just got my new DA36 on Monday. Loving it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## daffie

DA46 on Colareb...


----------



## krpdm

DK10 by jppellet, on Flickr

*And now...something completely different*


----------



## King_Joe

krpdm said:


> DK10 by jppellet, on Flickr
> 
> *And now...something completely different*


First time I've ever seen a Damest on a bracelet


----------



## 41Mets

my timeless limited db4 and my for sale da46.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Was gonna wear something else but couldn't resist matching the color scheme of the DA44 to my attire.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustywatch

Trying some straps... sorry for the weird closet background


----------



## dustywatch

Another weird back ground for another cool strap... This da37 works great with a lot of straps!


----------



## dustywatch

One more cool strap with a not so cool background


----------



## pdsf

dustywatch said:


> One more cool strap with a not so cool background


So versatile! Love it. Keep the backgrounds going...!


----------



## Ivanhoe34

waiting for my favourite nato will get dry after washing... and playing with iphone and flashlight


----------



## Jblaze36wv

New strap, what do you guys think?


----------



## qcjulle

I'm addicted to custom straps. At least they're cheaper than watches.


----------



## Wanderfalken

qcjulle said:


> I'm addicted to custom straps. At least they're cheaper than watches.
> 
> View attachment 11635394


Looking sharp! What kind of strap is that one?


----------



## qcjulle

Wanderfalken said:


> Looking sharp! What kind of strap is that one?


It's made by Patrik of Clover Straps over at f222. Highly recommended. My Damaskos refuse to wear anything else


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## daffie

New Damasko strap...a touch of color.


----------



## Insanevette

At work with my DA38 










**Why are my images flipped to the side?**


----------



## maedox

Insanevette said:


> At work with my DA38
> 
> View attachment 11689026
> 
> 
> 
> **Why are my images flipped to the side?**


Taken on a phone/tablet or camera? Do you have rotation lock enabled? Try disabling it. Also, taking photos downwards might confuse the rotation sensor and rotate photos 90° like that.


----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

My first Damasko arrived by courier today. The same day my house sold and I'll be moving cross country. Great day all around. Very excited!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Best Monday ever, welcome to the club

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MBP73

I am liking the orange and black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchuri

Put my DA38 on a navy rubber strap to mix things up a bit









Sent from a really tiny keyboard - pardon random autocorrects and fat-finger typos


----------



## MBP73

Plain black & white with a dose of Cordura









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

I just got a horween leather strap made for my DA36... thankfully the buckle transferred over perfectly!


----------



## BDIC

So happy to have a Damasko back in the box. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## rreimer91

DC58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Jordanbav

First Damasko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Already 2 years together... my beloved DA38


----------



## jaynesm

This DA47 has bounced between a few owners lately. I think it just found it's forever home


----------



## Insanevette

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Already 2 years together... my beloved DA38
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11819850&d=1494770063"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Where did you get that nato strap? Looks really cool.


----------



## tomant_123

I recently aquired a preowned DA34. Really cool watch both on the weekends and in business casual.








One remark though, the colour of the red marker at 12 seems to have faded? It's more a washed red, while the colour of the second hand is still very vibrant. Is this normal? The watch is originally from 2014 and is for the rest in perfect condition.


----------



## jaynesm

tomant_123 said:


> I recently aquired a preowned DA34. Really cool watch both on the weekends and in business casual.
> View attachment 11829754
> 
> 
> One remark though, the colour of the red marker at 12 seems to have faded? It's more a washed red, while the colour of the second hand is still very vibrant. Is this normal? The watch is originally from 2014 and is for the rest in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 11829762


This seems to be normal on these watches. I believe it is because the red color is placed over lume. I've heard its the same on brand new watches.


----------



## daffie

My DA46 on new Hirsch Heritage 1765 Artisan strap...


----------



## tomant_123

jaynesm said:


> This seems to be normal on these watches. I believe it is because the red color is placed over lume. I've heard its the same on brand new watches.


Thanks for the confirmation. I figured this was going to be the case. But it's not always clear on pictures.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## kplam

Buellrider said:


>


Strange, my DA36 doesn't have Arabic numerals that glow like yours? They must have started luming the numbers more?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Insanevette said:


> Where did you get that nato strap? Looks really cool.


This is the strap. 
https://natostrapco.com/collections...alia-v-b2-nato-strap-w-polished-hardware-20mm
fits really perfectly


----------



## Ivanhoe34

kplam said:


> Strange, my DA36 doesn't have Arabic numerals that glow like yours? They must have started luming the numbers more?


I suppose they are custom relumed. I've seen such a customization here some time ago. Looks cool for me...


----------



## Buellrider

Ivanhoe34 said:


> I suppose they are custom relumed. I've seen such a customization here some time ago. Looks cool for me...


Yes, this one has been relumed.


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

DA36 seems right at home out in the shed... I take it off when I'm using power tools, but that's about it


----------



## ldo123

Buellrider said:


>


This is the kind of lume I would expect from an unmodified Damasko, straight from the factory. Unfortunately it seems that Damasko considers night time readability a feature of little to no importance, which is pretty strange for a manufacturer of so called "tool-watches".


----------



## tommy_boy

Just got this bad boy.

I love the PVD coated bezel insert's flat finish.

Now, to bracelet or not to bracelet?


----------



## Buellrider

You must bracelet imo. Takes it to a whole other level.


----------



## Jordanbav

tommy_boy said:


> Just got this bad boy.
> 
> I love the PVD coated bezel insert's flat finish.
> 
> Now, to bracelet or not to bracelet?


Definitely go for bracelet...








Nice and sunny here the BBQ is on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Bracelet, best money you can spend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## rreimer91

jfwund said:


>


A 12 hour bezel DA42 or DA46 is next on my list. Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

rreimer91 said:


> A 12 hour bezel DA42 or DA46 is next on my list. Nice watch!


Thanks! I'm very much in the honeymoon, but I love it so far!


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## thejollywatcher

New arrival from a fellow member. Been wanting to check this one out! Perfect size for my wrist.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

Couple of recent shots of my DK15

Guy









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

2005


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wtma

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> Couple of recent shots of my DK15
> 
> Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Wow...what a strap!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

Branding day.


----------



## oso2276

DA36

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

DK15 again today

Guy 









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

My one month old DA37 and his elder brother. Sorry for the poor picture quality










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Alike photo 😁









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## scottconn170

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> DK15 again today
> 
> Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


I like the camo strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rreimer91

Another DA46 with 12 hr bezel - just got it!


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## thejollywatcher

On a super oyster.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Stromboli

Beautiful pics, they do the watch justice. I'm eyeing one but have to lighten my collection first. I know what the outcome of lightning my collection will entail. Hey, it makes me happy, what can I say. :-!


----------



## Stromboli

Beautiful pics, they do the watch justice. I'm eyeing one but have to lighten my collection first.


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

Erdbeeren!


----------



## StufflerMike

Strawberries part II


----------



## fire_lantern

DA44 today


----------



## tommy_boy

The bracelet makes this a beast.


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

Switched to a vintage Bond NATO









Guy

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Enjoying this combo


----------



## Wanderfalken

Quicksilver said:


> Enjoying this combo


It's a great strap for the summertime. Comfortable in the heat, and it handles sweat and water well. Mine has been in constant use lately.


----------



## powerband

My first Damasko. Wanted it to be a prominent statement on the wrist. I really appreciate this watch for its bolt-like personality.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Quicksilver said:


> Enjoying this combo


Hi

Do you have a link to that strap or a model and make ?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

To me it looks like a Bonetto Cinturini 300D.


----------



## Quicksilver

Luke* said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have a link to that strap or a model and make ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Bonetto Cinturini 300D. Bought 2 actually in 20 and 22. I found them on eBay for around $35 each

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Joe

A pic from the archive... my beloved damasko on a watchgecko seat belt nato strap.


----------



## torifile

My first photo from yesterday.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Quicksilver said:


> Hi. Bonetto Cinturini 300D. Bought 2 actually in 20 and 22. I found them on eBay for around $35 each
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite strap for my DA36.


----------



## powerband

DA363










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

DA34









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maedox

wkw said:


> ...


A very strong fisheye effect in that photo. If you take the photo from further away and cut it afterwards it will look much better. ;-)

Nice watch regardless!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DA47 black on a black/black nato.










-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

maedox said:


> A very strong fisheye effect in that photo. If you take the photo from further away and cut it afterwards it will look much better. ;-)
> 
> Nice watch regardless!


Thanks for the advice. Time to order photography for dummies....

Hope this looks better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## amr ashraf

My da36









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

DA Toxic 38


----------



## m9740

pjmaxm said:


> Back in the Damasko club now. Previously had a DA37 but for reason did not connect that well with the dial. Loved everything else about it though with the toughness of the case and the tech in it.
> 
> Was planning on getting a DA36 but came across a good deal on a DA46 so got it to see if I like the bezel. Previously my only watches with bezels were a few divers and discovered I did not like divers. The DA46 not being a diver but having a bezel will be interesting for me. The bezel action on it is unlike any other watch I have tried before and really a joy to use.
> 
> Trying it out on one of my favorite straps; a Fluco flat shell cordovan in a short length. Not sure if I will want something more substantial on it though due to the size and style of the watch. I have a Hirsch Pure rubber coming in but also might try a thicker Fluco aviator shell cordovan.


What is your wrist size?


----------



## m9740

thejollywatcher said:


> On a super oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Is that a DA46? What is your wrist size?


----------



## m9740

Tickythebull said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12255138&d=1498576454"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Is that a DA48? What is your wrist size?


----------



## m9740

thejollywatcher said:


> New arrival from a fellow member. Been wanting to check this one out! Perfect size for my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


What is your wrist size?


----------



## dustywatch

First time in this toxic NATO strap... And a bunch more photos coming that I never have time to upload


----------



## dustywatch

On a 2 piece leather Zulu that's very comfortable


----------



## dustywatch

On a blue leather strap that I cut to make look and fit like the OEM damasko black leather


----------



## dustywatch

Awesome soft and thick strap made by the user Rene.r


----------



## dustywatch

On a very comfortable mm300 Seiko marine master rubber


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fröhlich Fleiger Freitag


----------



## dustywatch

amr ashraf said:


> My da36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Beautiful... On a Hirsch liberty?


----------



## dustywatch

happyscrappyheropup said:


> DA47 black on a black/black nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Absolutely stunning! Perfect!


----------



## dustywatch

uvalaw2005 said:


> Quicksilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Bonetto Cinturini 300D. Bought 2 actually in 20 and 22. I found them on eBay for around $35 each
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite strap for my DA36.
Click to expand...

Nice...

Did you try those colareb straps that you have for sale in it? And if so, what did you think?


----------



## dustywatch

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Very very nice canvas combo.. Best everyday watch, no?


----------



## Doulos Christos

Have a great Sat. b-)
Toxic DA 38


----------



## powerband

DA363 on Di-Modell Chronissimo, the steroided-out, thicker-skinned cousin of Damasko's OEM leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

99.99% of the US behind us. Only wife and daughter and a lone seagull as company on this private beach. And a Damasko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustywatch

powerband said:


> 99.99% of the US behind us. Only wife and daughter and a lone seagull as company on this private beach. And a Damasko.


Nice looking watch and beach.... Good thing the wife can't see you taking a pic with the watch more prominent than the family  .. Hey at least you got the family in the pic 

Added a pic of the da37 on a distressed 2 piece Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

dustywatch said:


> Nice...
> 
> Did you try those colareb straps that you have for sale in it? And if so, what did you think?


Would like to, but my Damasko is off getting relumed.


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

DK15 on Haveston Invasion strap.

Guy









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Bulang & Sons distressed leather.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## King_Joe

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> DK15 on Haveston Invasion strap.
> 
> Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


That is one solid combo. Beautiful.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

dustywatch said:


> Nice...
> 
> Did you try those colareb straps that you have for sale in it? And if so, what did you think?


I have a gray Colareb Venezia on my DA47 black today.



















I like the strap. Quality of the leather is good, stitching is done well. I need to have a strap made with stitching to match the second hand 👍

-- Wayne


----------



## hkl9921

For some reason I just found this thread  here's my dk200










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

New strap


----------



## plumpkins

This watch is everything it should be


----------



## powerband

plumpkins said:


> This watch is everything it should be


... and none of what it should not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## studiompd




----------



## zen_




----------



## Jblaze36wv

On a Colareb Venezia.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Jordanbav

At the beach at South Cerney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

DK15 on a Timefactors grey NATO

Guy









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> DK15 on a Timefactors grey NATO
> 
> Guy


Very nice! Love the grey and hardware combination.

Gregory


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

Psalty said:


> Very nice! Love the grey and hardware combination.
> 
> Gregory


Well here's a picture that was actually taken yesterday (as opposed to last summer)

Guy









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

blowfish89 said:


> Thread subscribed, and good to have a Damasko forum |>
> Looking forward to all the pics :-!
> 
> Gone but not forgotten, kit7 continues the legacy


Greetings from 6000 miles East, I see you are not as busy buying watches anymore!
I still have your DA 44, I don't exactly 'baby' it but here's a few recent pics....







Obligatory steering wheel shot.







Bath time. Look at the 25 on the bezel on the top photo:-(







Feeding time:-!







Gone fishin'.


----------



## powerband

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> Well here's a picture that was actually taken yesterday (as opposed to last summer)
> 
> Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


So, Guy, you've had yours for at least about a year; how has the movement reliability been for you?

Also, is the case on yours the regular (ice-hardened) steel version or PVD? (It's hard to tell from the tone in the pics, and it looks very nice!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

powerband said:


> So, Guy, you've had yours for at least about a year; how has the movement reliability been for you?
> 
> Also, is the case on yours the regular (ice-hardened) steel version or PVD? (It's hard to tell from the tone in the pics, and it looks very nice!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had it about 15 months now.

Keep it ticking on a winder when not being worn. Not missed a beat and reliability sits at +3sec per day.

Case is regular blasted finish; not a mark on it.

Hope this helps.

Guy

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Hanging out with the family on the patio at sunset. 5 yo daughter asks what's the fascination with a watch. No answer summoned.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

kit7 said:


> Greetings from 6000 miles East, I see you are not as busy buying watches anymore!
> I still have your DA 44, I don't exactly 'baby' it but here's a few recent pics....
> View attachment 12350491
> 
> Obligatory steering wheel shot.
> View attachment 12350495
> 
> Bath time. Look at the 25 on the bezel on the top photo:-(
> View attachment 12350503
> 
> Feeding time:-!
> View attachment 12350515
> 
> Gone fishin'.


Excellent pics Kit and glad to see you enjoying the Damasko. Yes, I've slowed down and don't spend much time on WUS now.


----------



## 1165dvd

Logo color match.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> Well here's a picture that was actually taken yesterday (as opposed to last summer)
> 
> Guy


Good Lord, man, can't you develop some patina?


----------



## studiompd

DA20


----------



## chiatw

Got my 2nd Damasko .. this time a DA46..
The bracelet is imo very well made.. fits in very snugly without wiggle room


----------



## jhs1210

Absolutely in love with my two new Damaskos!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> Had it about 15 months now.
> 
> Keep it ticking on a winder when not being worn. Not missed a beat and reliability sits at +3sec per day.
> 
> Case is regular blasted finish; not a mark on it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Guy
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


That looks stunning! 

Sold my DA46 but after 6 months I got regrets and went ahead purchased a DA47 instead. It should arrive this week. I'm very excited to see the white dial irl. Will post some real pics soon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

DA 44. After 2 months, ticking over at +4 seconds per week.


----------



## Jordanbav

Rainy start to the day going to the airport to get a friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dk

Hirsch strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## jhs1210

New BluShark strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

jhs1210 said:


> New BluShark strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing. Their straps look great. Comfortable? NATOs vary so much in quality.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhs1210

frankcastle914 said:


> That looks amazing. Their straps look great. Comfortable? NATOs vary so much in quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is my first Nato but I did research a lot before going with BluShark. These are very high quality and more comfortable than I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

My new DC66, exceeds my expectations!!


----------



## busterbones

K1M_I said:


> My new DC66, exceeds my expectations!!
> View attachment 12383567


Love the D66! what a stunning watch. Congrats.


----------



## YWain

busterbones said:


> Love the D66! what a stunning watch. Congrats.


Sure like the look of those fatter lugs. Guess that mean no drilled holes, though. :-(


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

Backpacking Yosemite.


----------



## timefleas

DA36


----------



## qcjulle

Put the DA46 on a ToxicNATO for a change.


----------



## daffie

Just received my new DA47...


----------



## daffie

...and on Hirsch Heritage...


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

DA47 lume shot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Newly arrived, the DK15


----------



## daffie

wtma said:


> Newly arrived, the DK15


Wow...terrific! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

wotd


----------



## daffie

ChristopherChia said:


> wotd


Beautiful combo 

Here's mine...


----------



## wtma




----------



## daffie

Fantastic! 

Lume I can do as well


----------



## thejollywatcher

Cordura canvas.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman

I don't remember if I posted here after Greg at Watchmann sent me my new shoes. ;-)









Be well,

AZ


----------



## roaldr

My DC58, got an DA46 incoming this Saturday. Can't wait


----------



## daffie

roaldr said:


> My DC58, got an DA46 incoming this Saturday. Can't wait


Lekker Roald 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaldr

daffie said:


> Lekker Roald
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess i'm getting your old socks huh


----------



## daffie

roaldr said:


> Guess i'm getting your old socks huh


Indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaldr

daffie said:


> Indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

What is the age of your DC66, when did Damasko start printing "Made in Germany" on the dial? Its interesting because they have not updated their website


----------



## StufflerMike

Palettj said:


> What is the age of your DC66, when did Damasko start printing "Made in Germany" on the dial? Its interesting because they have not updated their website


"Made in Germany" on all dials soon


----------



## wtma

I don't seem to be able to take this off my wrist these days.


----------



## GreatScott

wtma said:


> I don't seem to be able to take this off my wrist these days.


This is perhaps the best customization I have ever seen, I wouldn't take it off either.


----------



## Killerstraps

roaldr said:


> My DC58, got an DA46 incoming this Saturday. Can't wait


Beautiful watch, and shots. Think Ive seen on ig. I have the DC66, very similar to the DC56, but also very different. Love the dc56 options with blue chrono seconds hand, and better 5 min indices on the upper minute counter dial & 20 mm band. Kinda wish it came with offered Bezel, DC66 is kinda a honker.... but love the bezel action though...

Killerstraps


----------



## Killerstraps

Habits...

Killerstraps


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Still enjoying my new DA47...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

daffie said:


> Still enjoying my new DA47...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot!

===


----------



## daffie

wtma said:


> Awesome shot!
> 
> ===
> View attachment 12436679


Cheers 

Love your DK15...awesome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eakaplan




----------



## daffie

eakaplan said:


> View attachment 12437525


Ah...beauty! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaldr

Just picked up the DA46 this morning. Very VERY happy so far


----------



## daffie

roaldr said:


> Just picked up the DA46 this morning. Very VERY happy so far


...and you wear it well 

Greetings from your mate


----------



## boomguy57

Here's my DA34










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

DA47 on Colareb Spoleto...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop




----------



## Doulos Christos

New arrival.


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Still in DC b-)


----------



## wtma

Not much of caseback shots around here so .....


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## plarmium

I like all those white ladies a lot. Thanks for showing your beauties!


----------



## platinumEX

plarmium said:


> I like all those white ladies a lot. Thanks for showing your beauties!


??


----------



## plarmium

Simply scroll upwards a little.


----------



## daffie

plarmium said:


> I like all those white ladies a lot. Thanks for showing your beauties!


Just for you


----------



## plarmium

Yes! Thank you!


----------



## smallhand

I've only had this beautiful watch for a week and a bit, but I can't help thinking that it deserves a DA47 as a sibling...


----------



## wtma

Giving the stock strap a try, very comfy after I punched one extra hole.


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## Valtonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

The sun is shining just right.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko

Not a dresswatch?

..... I don't care!!!!!










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

My DK15 on a Haveston Invasion, from a couple of days ago

Guy









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Looks Great.


barnefko said:


> Not a dresswatch?
> 
> ..... I don't care!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Back to bracelet for now, hope I will get used to it and like it more over time.


----------



## wtma

Have a great day guys...


----------



## smallhand

wtma said:


> Have a great day guys...


I love the damest bezel!

Just out of curiosity... What do you not like about the bracelet? I have my DA46 on bracelet and love it, although I haven't had it on anything else yet.

I'm waiting on a curved end rubber band and hoping my experiment works out... Fingers crossed!


----------



## wtma

smallhand said:


> I love the damest bezel!
> 
> Just out of curiosity... What do you not like about the bracelet? I have my DA46 on bracelet and love it, although I haven't had it on anything else yet.
> 
> I'm waiting on a curved end rubber band and hoping my experiment works out... Fingers crossed!


It's not about the bracelet which is definitely excellently constructed, it's more about me. I just never find bracelets comfortable to wear, too heavy and too thick. Shark mesh and cheap thin Casio bracelets being exceptions perhaps. However I really like the look of Damasko on bracelet. I'm a fan of blasted finish, and seeing how seamless the bracelet and the watch match each other is a pleasure. I'll try the bracelet for few days, hopefully I can get used to it.

I like rubber bands, contemplating to get something from Hirsch Performance line. What rubber band do you have incoming? Please post pics.


----------



## fcammarata

barnefko said:


> Not a dresswatch?
> 
> ..... I don't care!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Looks outstanding with your suit!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata

birdynamnam said:


> P1200333 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1200257 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1200236 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1190537 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> P1180814 by laurent, sur Flickr
> 
> Very happy to post on the dedicated sub forum for Damasko


Great pics! What model is that black dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata

picklepossy said:


>


Is this the D66 or D67? I'm still getting familiar with this brand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

fcammarata said:


> Is this the D66 or D67? I'm still getting familiar with this brand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DC66

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## fcammarata

picklepossy said:


> DC66
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Tks so much. Do you really like it now that you've have it for some time? I ask because I know sometimes the "novelty" of a new watch can often wear off and then it sits in a crowded watch case 

Tks again for your comments!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

Sold it over a year ago


Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## fcammarata

picklepossy said:


> Sold it over a year ago
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Ah ha! Lol Tks for the honesty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12480043
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now that my friend, is an absolutely knock out combination!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Maddog1970

4jamie said:


> View attachment 12480799


been on the fence about the green - in fact should have my DA43 tomorrow - how do you find the color?


----------



## Tickythebull

This little cracker is losing less than 1 second per day.









This DK10 is gaining substantially more at the moment.


----------



## Maddog1970

New DA43......previously had a DA36, that I sadly had to sell while on a grail hunt, and regretted it ever since......been lurking again, waiting for the piece that pulled at me the most, and it was the DA43.

love the full lume dial
the elapsed time bezel
the hand set, particularly the orange seconds
even the OEM strap

a few shots below, with some strap changes thrown in....


----------



## Maddog1970

On brown leather today


----------



## smallhand

Received my rubber Fortis strap from eBay! I like it but not as much as the bracelet. It fits the curve of the case quite nicely.


----------



## barnefko

smallhand said:


> Received my rubber Fortis strap from eBay!


Nice find! Which one did you order? Do you have any link?
Guess it's standard 22mm?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

more photos at @chriscentro


----------



## wtma




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## osamu

Some DB1 Lume


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## ldo123

ChristopherChia said:


>


Chris, I just love the beautiful photos of your DC 56 - unfortunately the DC5x-series is a tad too small for my wrist, hence I need to stick with your photos and wear the watch in my imagination...

At 42-43mm it would be perfect for me...


----------



## StufflerMike

What about the DC 66 then ?


----------



## NicoD

I love the photos that are posted on this thread!

I am in no way as good as most of you, but I still want to share the ones I took yesterday of my new DA36.

I have been drooling over this brand for a couple of years now, and have had the opportunity to try a DA56 last year.
Unfortunately, the watch didn't do it for me. The watch in itself is gorgeous, but I wasn't feeling the spark I need to buy it.

Then I tried the DA36. And I felt it. So when I landed on a deal for a barely-worn model, I pulled the trigger.
And here it is!

















This is some killer toolwatch 

And although I had been looking at the bracelet, I felt like it overshadows the dial, making the watch more toolish, which is not what I was looking for.
So leather it is!

That being said, this watch is a keeper that I intend to wear for many years.

Thanks for all of you who read my post 'til the end!


----------



## K1M_I

Dark fall morning & DC66


----------



## ChristopherChia

ldo123 said:


> Chris, I just love the beautiful photos of your DC 56 - unfortunately the DC5x-series is a tad too small for my wrist, hence I need to stick with your photos and wear the watch in my imagination...
> 
> At 42-43mm it would be perfect for me...


Thanks, yes it's a nice small watch


----------



## kb.watch




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Buellrider




----------



## bsanf




----------



## barnefko

bsanf said:


> View attachment 12504357


Nice strap! Where did you get it?
Any links?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bsanf

barnefko said:


> Nice strap! Where did you get it?
> Any links?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks! I made it myself.


----------



## Igorek

Is DA43 40mm or 42mm?


----------



## StufflerMike

40mm case, with bezel 41,90mm as per specs on Damasko's website.


----------



## Maddog1970

Igorek said:


> Is DA43 40mm or 42mm?


Per Mike, 42 with bezel....

Perfect size for my 7.5" wrist, and a great strap also!


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## ldo123

stuffler said:


> What about the DC 66 then ?


Well I own the DC 66 Si and it fits perfectly, however I like the DC 5x series, since it lacks the rotating bezel, thus giving the watches a more classical "Flieger" look.


----------



## Maddog1970

ldo123 said:


> Well I own the DC 66 Si and it fits perfectly, however I like the DC 5x series, since it lacks the rotating bezel, thus giving the watches a more classical "Flieger" look.


when I had my first Damasko, a DA36, it was the first sub 42mm watch I had ever owned, and I guess I didn't give it time to grow on me - literally - as I flipped it to fund a Grail.

now of every watch I have flipped, and there's a few, that DA36 is truly the only one I regret.

since then I have discovered Nomos, and other "smaller" cased brands and grown to appreciate them!

my DA43 will perhaps bridge a Damasko gap for me, as I consider a rebuy of the 36 or perhaps a 38......have also looked at the DC Chrono series and may go that direction.

suffice to say, Damasko make some darn fine watches!


----------



## ehansen

A collection of shots of my DA34 and DC66.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Nadroj56

Fresh from Watchmann, really happy with this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

The DA 36, through a glass darkly...


----------



## 41Mets

I know I've been through a few damaskos in my time, but this one that I just picked up really fits in nicely with the rest of my collection and thought I'd show it off!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boner

Thanks to WatchMann for my first Damasko, a special order DA37, with an orange second hand from a DA43.
You're the man, Greg!

Damasko DA37 Custom
Damasko DA37 Custom


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## kvik

Boner said:


> Thanks to WatchMann for my first Damasko, a special order DA37, with an orange second hand from a DA43.
> You're the man, Greg!


DA37 with an attitude! b-) Joke aside, the orange second hand is just right for the clean white dial, gives the watch some character, at last. It always looked a bit too plain, I think, DA47 was the more attractive of the two. Now it looks just right.


----------



## Boner

kvik said:


> DA37 with an attitude! b-) Joke aside, the orange second hand is just right for the clean white dial, gives the watch some character, at last. It always looked a bit too plain, I think, DA47 was the more attractive of the two. Now it looks just right.


Yes sir. The DA37 was absolutely a bit too plain, and needed a little somethin' to set it off. I'm very happy with it!

I would have just bought a DA43, but I'm pretty hard on watches, and have damaged more than a few rotating bezels, so....
this was the route I chose to go, and WatchMann made it happen for me.


----------



## Maddog1970

DA43 on a grey and orange NATO....


----------



## justinosterloh




----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

Wearing my DK15 yesterday for #FleigerFriday










and a couple of other recent shots for good measure.



















Guy

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Nadroj56

Like the Sinn u1 sdr, only so much better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Nadroj56 said:


> Fresh from Watchmann, really happy with this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks terrific! Congratulations!
Is that a damest coated bezel on top of standard grey case?


----------



## Nadroj56

wtma said:


> That looks terrific! Congratulations!
> Is that a damest coated bezel on top of standard grey case?


It sure is. Honestly I had wanted a customized DA44 for a long time. I saw how good the damest bezel on steel case looked on yours and pulled the trigger for this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jash

My DA36 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Maddog1970

My DA43 in the wilds....patiently waiting for my bracelet to show up!

View attachment 12537683
View attachment 12537685


----------



## jwongedc

My first post with my DA34. Love this watch!


----------



## Quicksilver

I wasn't sure of this combo but it's growing on me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

DA43 on new bracelet.....

took me about 20 mins to adjust, utilizing both of the extended lugs on either side of the clasp opening to get it perfect....

absolutely love this strap, and honestly may never take it off....just looks so damn good!

has me seriously considering selling my U1.......we shall see....


----------



## wtma

Coffee n DK15


----------



## Skim_Milk

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 12542903


looks great and I favor it between the 2


----------



## Maddog1970

Morning walk with the DA43...


----------



## Flyer

Keep both. Many don't like the U1 "chicklet" hands but I think they are unique and give the U1 character. Oh course I love the Damasko too.


----------



## Flyer

Does anyone have a photo of a DK10/11 and a DA46/47 next to one another? I'd like to know if I can see the slight size difference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ehansen

Happy Octoberfest


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## shapz

DB2 LE!!









Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Timeless Damasko DB1 on blue rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Dark monday morning and DC66


----------



## Dre

I just traded for this one and am enjoying it tremendously. Nice little bonus too, the bracelet from DA44 fits this one as well. I suspected it would, but wasn't 100% sure given the uncertainty of older watches and needing to have the bracelet endlinks hand-fit to the watch.


----------



## whineboy

Feeling rugged today.


----------



## oso2276

Dre said:


>


To contrast with a DB1 on Nato 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Trying on a red hornback croco strap, one advantage of a white dial is that it goes well with almost any kind of straps.


----------



## pdsf

DA44 in the wild..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Some sportive member of the Damasko Team posted the DA46


----------



## Jme.

First Damasko. Purchased from another member and couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Insanevette

Mountain biking with the DA38 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Just burning my lume and waiting for the #15 Dsub1 to arrive


----------



## Maddog1970

#29 here...


----------



## Buellrider

#30 here.


----------



## Maddog1970

Loving it.....


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## oso2276

Not bad for a 9 years old DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

About the same age as mine.


----------



## oso2276

Buellrider said:


> About the same age as mine.
> 
> View attachment 12592637


Great par 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Love me some pocket shot.


----------



## wtma

Buellrider said:


> About the same age as mine.
> 
> View attachment 12592637


Great pair!
How's the DSub going?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

wtma said:


> Great pair!
> How's the DSub going?


Thanks, the DSub is a neat watch...I just need to find some straps that I like on it. I ordered a canvas strap which should arrive soon. I wish it came with the new Damasko clasp that Mike suggested the DSubs would come with when they were released. And It has been running a bit fast, but hopefully it will settle down.


----------



## K1M_I

My Dsub is running +2.5sec/day, hope it doesn't slow down too much. The slightly double domed crystal is awesome, nice detail touch!! And yea, as this is a photo thread, here is a lume shot after 4 hour bike ride


----------



## thirstyturtle

K1M_I said:


> Just burning my lume and waiting for the #15 Dsub1 to arrive
> 
> View attachment 12587421


Is the lume blue on that model or is it just the photo giving that look?


----------



## thirstyturtle

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 12590285


I much prefer the very very flat bead blast on the original case - one of the MAJOR draws to Damasko for me.


----------



## thirstyturtle

I spent 10 minutes the other day with dish soap and an old tooth brush cleaning all the gunk out of my bracelet (it had developed an annoying audible squeak) and it feels like a brand new watch! I had forgotten how malleable the bracelet is and it's really loosened up a lot since the cleaning - I hadn't noticed the incremental stiffening of the links but it made an ENORMOUS difference. Highly recommend!


----------



## K1M_I

thirstyturtle said:


> Is the lume blue on that model or is it just the photo giving that look?


Yea, lume is greener, white balance is a bit off.


----------



## akitadog

I have been wearing this watch almost non stop during the day. This is a DA-44 with a DA-46 dial installed by Watchman. It now looks like a smaller version of the DK-10. I like the look now better than the DA-46 as it has the red second hand and the nicer hour, minute hands. This could be my one and only watch if I were a one watch person. Currently also have a Marathon TSAR for at night, a Momentum M-50 for yard work etc, and a Seiko SBBNN027 as my water sports watch. And every day I find myself wearing the Damasko. Awesome watch. Gains 2 seconds per day. That is better than my Omega seamaster.

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada.


----------



## jfwund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

thirstyturtle said:


> I much prefer the very very flat bead blast on the original case - one of the MAJOR draws to Damasko for me.


Cool, never seen a Damasko with any other finish. Is that the new Diver...?

Killerstraps


----------



## wtma

Still rocking the DK15 on red hornback strap.


----------



## Sylus Grey

I do quite enjoy this one, even while stacking firewood.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

DA 38 with vintage looking cordovan strap

May I request pictures of DC66 Black? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

DA 36 on bracelet. Go to watch when I might have dogs jumping all over me.


----------



## Killerstraps

PsyenceFiction said:


> DA 38 with vintage looking cordovan strap
> 
> May I request pictures of DC66 Black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Not sure what you were requesting, but here's what I got... Nice DA38 btw. Love the blue seconds hand.

Killerstraps


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Killerstraps said:


> Not sure what you were requesting, but here's what I got... Nice DA38 btw. Love the blue seconds hand.
> 
> Killerstraps


oops sorry!

i'm looking for pictures of DC66 that comes with black damest coating... i'm planning to get one

cool looking DC66 though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dsub1


----------



## wtma




----------



## PsyenceFiction

and so I decided on DC66 Si

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

PsyenceFiction said:


> and so I decided on DC66 Si
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent choice! My #1 beater watch - rugged and extremely accurate...


----------



## iwantone

Buellrider said:


> About the same age as mine.
> 
> View attachment 12592637


Trying to decide between the DA36 and DSub for my first Damasko. This pictures doesnt help me decide...


----------



## Buellrider

Sorry man.


----------



## khd

iwantone said:


> Trying to decide between the DA36 and DSub for my first Damasko. This pictures doesnt help me decide...











The Sub is cool, but in my biased opinion it's one for down the track... the DA36 is the quintessential Damasko :-!

Of course, the DA46 would probably give you the best of both worlds...


----------



## Maddog1970

My dsub1, plus have a DA43 on bracelet......had a DA36....flipped it and the only flip I miss!


----------



## Maddog1970

iwantone said:


> Trying to decide between the DA36 and DSub for my first Damasko. This pictures doesnt help me decide...


My dsub1 above, plus as noted have a Da43....

my 2 cents - get a DA36 on bracelet and don't look back!


----------



## Buellrider

Maddog1970 said:


> My dsub1 above, plus as noted have a Da43....
> 
> my 2 cents - get a DA36 on bracelet and don't look back!


Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Ditto


----------



## Sylus Grey

x3 (sans bracelet)


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Maddog1970

DA43


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## VadimMkin

My first Damasko - model DA 36!


----------



## oso2276

DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Just arrived within the last half hour,DA37 Black


----------



## Sylus Grey

Heljestrand said:


> Just arrived within the last half hour,DA37 Black


Great looking watch. Congrats on the recent acquisition, and hope you get many years of enjoyment.


----------



## Nadroj56

A little ice hardened steel to go with the early morning iron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

Nadroj56 said:


> A little ice hardened steel to go with the early morning iron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a custom order? (black edge to bezel).


----------



## Nadroj56

jonobailey said:


> Is this a custom order? (black edge to bezel).


Yes I ordered the damest coated bezel from Watchmann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia

The most matching strap for my DC56.


----------



## wtma

Nadroj56 said:


> A little ice hardened steel to go with the early morning iron
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful mate, just beautiful....makes me want to get a black dial Damasko.


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

ChristopherChia said:


> The most matching strap for my DC56.


That is a rad photo. Very nice band, and extremely good combo! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raveen

Creative photography and nice watch too.


Maddog1970 said:


> Morning walk with the DA43...
> 
> View attachment 12551691


----------



## dantheviking

Christopher,

I like that strap a lot. Could you tell me where you got it?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## asmetana

DA36 w lumed numbers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

asmetana said:


> DA36 w lumed numbers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognize that as Kent's work.


----------



## asmetana

Buellrider said:


> I recognize that as Kent's work.


Spot on! He made it and my Speedbird 2 of my favorite watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

asmetana said:


> Spot on! He made it and my Speedbird 2 of my favorite watches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, I like mine a lot too.


----------



## qcjulle




----------



## ldo123

My new Damasko DH 3.0


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## McSoappy

Fantastic pic! What size wrist do you have?



ChristopherChia said:


>


----------



## ChristopherChia

McSoappy said:


> Fantastic pic! What size wrist do you have?


Thanks, my wrist is 6.5 inch.


----------



## iwantone

Oh I am loving that DH 3.0!


----------



## Jash




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## oso2276

Infrared  - Damasko DB1 on leather strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khd

soaking.fused said:


>


Nice... I wear the same combo :-!

EDIT - sorry, should have said "similar", not the same... I've just noticed that your nato is grey, mine is khaki. Must be time to get my eyes checked!


----------



## sternie

Here is mine:


----------



## Sylus Grey

Classic look.


----------



## birdynamnam

IMG_20171015_115606 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## ldo123

Buellrider said:


> Congrats, I like mine a lot too.
> 
> View attachment 12672025


Excellent work! I like the fact, that the lumed triangle at the 12 o'clock position appears as a real triangle and not like some smudged out circle as on most of the watches that come from the factory. I wish Damasko would offer their watches with this kind of luminous quality and l'm quite sure that I'm not the only one, who would be willing to pay for that extra amount of night-time legibility.


----------



## ce1632004

My #58 arrived.


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko au ninkasi by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko rallye by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Johnp_g

DA36 and a cheeky Tempranillo...


----------



## Heljestrand

Putting my "other" watch into the sock drawer and wearing the Damasko DA37 Damast exclusively. Going to attempt being a "One Watch Guy".


----------



## Buellrider

Heljestrand said:


> Putting my "other" watch into the sock drawer and wearing the Damasko DA37 Damast exclusively. Going to attempt being a "One Watch Guy".


Good luck with that!


----------



## Sylus Grey

It’s beer o’clock.


----------



## khd

Heljestrand said:


> Putting my "other" watch into the sock drawer and wearing the Damasko DA37 Damast exclusively. Going to attempt being a "One Watch Guy".
> View attachment 12710667


I did the same for about a year when I bought my DA36, it was great and really helped me to bond with the watch so now I could never sell it!

I actually found it pretty relaxing to stop obsessing over watches for a while, and give WUS a break, although I had a couple of other hobbies and projects to keep me busy including getting a derelict old bike with some sentimental value going again after it sat under a tree for the last 30 years.

Good luck :-!


----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko certainly lends itself to such a task. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## khd

Heljestrand said:


> Damasko certainly lends itself to such a task. Thanks for the well wishes.


Very true - after a year of daily wear with no babying it the case and crown on my DA36 were both still immaculate, definitely a great choice for "one watch" lifestyle! Even now there's nothing except some grime on the caseback I've been too lazy to clean off with a toothbrush :-!


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko in the moon by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## wtma

DK15 caseback shot


----------



## soaking.fused

White sleeve; Black coffee. ☕


----------



## Heljestrand

New (pre-loved) Santoni Shoes (IWC) plus an IWC Alligator strap as well for my DA37 arrived today from a very nice eBayer who accepted my $80 Best Offers on each strap. PRE-LOVED but I think I would have paid the $160 for the Santoni alone...it is super comfortable and comes with character creases. I will try to get some snapshots of the IWC Black Gator strap on the DA37 as well soon. Thanks also to Greg at Watchmann for a prompt delivery of a Damasko buckle that now adorns this strap.


----------



## Maddog1970

Some sun for my dsub1


----------



## Heljestrand

DA37 on IWC Genuine Black Alligator with Damasko Damast buckle. Very comfortable strap.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Dre

I just picked up a Hirsch Robby strap for my DA44 and the combination of the two is a damn good one (if you ask me)!


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Azazello

What a sweet chrono.


----------



## Jax

Hiking in the Andes with my Damasko DA44. I didn't even consider taking any other watch on this trip with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnp_g

Sunset (yes, that's at 2:50pm).... the days are short and the nights are long, very long, up here at 60 degrees north.

After all the recent talk about the Damasko bracelet I decided to switch back, and like Cinderella's glass slipper... it fits perfectly, today. We _shall_ go to the ball.


----------



## soaking.fused

Playing with fire


----------



## Johnp_g

Staying with the fireside theme, on this stormy winter's night...


----------



## oso2276

Johnp_g said:


> Sunset (yes, that's at 2:50pm).... the days are short and the nights are long, very long, up here at 60 degrees north.
> 
> After all the recent talk about the Damasko bracelet I decided to switch back, and like Cinderella's glass slipper... it fits perfectly, today. We _shall_ go to the ball.
> 
> View attachment 12731509


Awesome picture

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ABaumie

She finally arrived... DC56 Si Black with blue seconds hand.


----------



## Nadroj56

ABaumie said:


> She finally arrived... DC56 Si Black with blue seconds hand.


Damasko beer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Nadroj56 said:


> Damasko beer?


Prosecco.


----------



## ABaumie

stuffler said:


> Nadroj56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damasko beer?
> 
> 
> 
> Prosecco.
Click to expand...

Indeed Prosecco and strawberry jam.


----------



## Saxman8845

My very first Damasko.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

ABaumie said:


> Indeed Prosecco and strawberry jam.


Wow! Beats a small bag of Haribo!


----------



## khd

I always reach for my Damasko on the weekend, no need to worry when it's time to do jobs around the house.

Also, it looks right at home hanging up with the rest of the tools in my shed :-!


----------



## kit7

Continuing with the toolwatch theme


----------



## Killerstraps

Greetings.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## khd

kit7 said:


> Continuing with the toolwatch theme
> 
> View attachment 12736283


Nice tractor... bet your shed puts mine to shame!

Great watch too, I love the three handed bezel models. Probably a good choice for the farm, you get to enjoy having a nice watch without worrying about scratching it on a gate or knocking it against the tractor. Mine has a much tamer suburban life but the case toughness still comes in handy on a daily basis... before I had a Damasko I used to take my watch off before daring to stick it down the crack between the kids' booster seats when I buckle them in :-d


----------



## Heljestrand

Ahhhhhhhhh a day off! Time for some Christmas shopping. My constant companion these days, the DA37 today on Santoni leather strap.


----------



## ce1632004




----------



## oso2276

Just got it 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Better light and a nato









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Threw a brighter NATO on the DA46 to make it through the dark of the solstice.


----------



## jfwund

Damasko DA 46 on Phenomenato Bond










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Just arrived at Kühlungsborn, Baltic Sea, where I am going to spend the X-Mas holidays. The DK105 met up with fishing boat Anna Lena.


----------



## pallas

jfwund said:


> Damasko DA 46 on Phenomenato Bond
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With custom seconds hand?


----------



## tanatron

Just arrived

View attachment 12750403


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

Been wearing my DK15 on a Python Skin strap recently.









Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Weird combo I know but it's not really easy finding nato straps that matches Damasko's hardened case, so I'm going total mash up all the way. Nobody's gonna care anyway.


----------



## Maddog1970

Dsub1 on the morning dog walk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## wtma

Wrist shot!


----------



## Johnp_g

My favourite fountain pen (yellow Lamy Safari) and my favourite pocket notebook (Leuchtturm1917, also yellow) along with the flash of Damasko yellow.

The trinity of Yellow German goodness.

What can I say? I like yellow.









Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

wtma said:


> Weird combo I know but it's not really easy finding nato straps that matches Damasko's hardened case, so I'm going total mash up all the way. Nobody's gonna care anyway.
> 
> View attachment 12751167


That looks great. Where's the strap from please?

Meanwhile I've found the satin / blasted finish fittings on NATO straps from Watchgecko, Timefactors and Haveston (all UK based retailers) match up to the Damasko case very well.

Here's the Haveston Invasion.









Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko amongst Trad Plaid Christmas wrap.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## McSoappy

Santa was very good to me this year! Serial 034. Thanks Anders!


----------



## pigmode

0009


----------



## noregrets

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> That looks great. Where's the strap from please?
> 
> Meanwhile I've found the satin / blasted finish fittings on NATO straps from Watchgecko, Timefactors and Haveston (all UK based retailers) match up to the Damasko case very well.
> 
> Here's the Haveston Invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


Wow that's a great combo!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> That looks great. Where's the strap from please?
> 
> Meanwhile I've found the satin / blasted finish fittings on NATO straps from Watchgecko, Timefactors and Haveston (all UK based retailers) match up to the Damasko case very well.
> 
> Here's the Haveston Invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


Thanks!
It is a ToxicShiznit nato in jungle green color and bronze hardware. I do have 2 Haveston natos, but it's 20mm and polished hardware for other watches. Didn't know they have blasted hardware now, will check them out. Only drawback is that I don't really fancy striped natos. It's not that I totally dislike them, but most of the time I always find myself liking one-color nato more.

PhenomeNATO (brushed hardware) also looks good imo:


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1 is becoming a favorite 

















Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## soaking.fused

Easy on the eyes.


----------



## daffie

Damasko DA38 on Hirsch Heritage...


----------



## Heljestrand

Heljestrand said:


> Putting my "other" watch into the sock drawer and wearing the Damasko DA37 Damest exclusively. Going to attempt being a "One Watch Guy".
> View attachment 12710667


Well I FAILED after only 3 weeks of wearing the Damasko DA37 exclusively.

Incoming..... Damasko DA46


----------



## Buellrider

That didn't take long, lol.


----------



## Heljestrand

Buellrider said:


> That didn't take long, lol.


"A Fool's Errand"

(or at least until a Damasko lover experiences the OEM bracelet?)


----------



## Time On My Hands

This watch gets out more.


----------



## khd

Heljestrand said:


> Well I FAILED after only 3 weeks of wearing the Damasko DA37 exclusively.
> 
> Incoming..... Damasko DA46
> View attachment 12763953


I'll be interested to get your take on the DA46 as I vacillated between that and the DA36 for ages... I use a timing bezel a lot and I hear the Damasko bezels are awesome but in the end I went for the cleaner look of the 36. I couldn't afford both but I sometimes consider trying to make a trade to try out the DA46, although I think I've probably left it too long as I've become pretty attached to my trusty DA36.


----------



## Heljestrand

khd said:


> I'll be interested to get your take on the DA46 as I vacillated between that and the DA36 for ages... I use a timing bezel a lot and I hear the Damasko bezels are awesome but in the end I went for the cleaner look of the 36. I couldn't afford both but I sometimes consider trying to make a trade to try out the DA46, although I think I've probably left it too long as *I've become pretty attached to my trusty DA36.*


I have grown *very attached* to my DA37 so I had almost immediate buyers remorse over the DA46 transaction.


----------



## oso2276

Starting 2018 with my DA36. It will turn 10 years old in a few months 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khd

oso2276 said:


> Starting 2018 with my DA36. It will turn 10 years old in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Wow looks like new! Mine also looks minty fresh after a couple of years wear (when I bother to wipe the fingerprints of the crystal and "wrist grime" off the caseback)... the Damasko case technology really is awesome :-!


----------



## Heljestrand

Received today. Damasko DA46 on bracelet. After just shy of a month of wearing my DA37 daily this piece took me a bit by surprise. I had previously owned the DA36 Damest and flipped it much too quickly but it brings back memories of that watch. Being a minimalist it checks most if not all of the boxes as a daily wear piece. I gulp a bit because as also a frugal person, having two Damasko is an embarrassment of riches. Likely only one will remain. Special thanks to ApacheDriver who sold me the DA46. He is an esteemed WUS member known for fair dealing.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## AKMtnBiker

Heljestrand said:


> Received today. Damasko DA46 on bracelet. After just shy of a month of wearing my DA37 daily this piece took me a bit by surprise. I had previously owned the DA36 Damest and flipped it much too quickly but it brings back memories of that watch. Being a minimalist it checks most if not all of the boxes as a daily wear piece. I gulp a bit because as also a frugal person, having two Damasko is an embarrassment of riches. Likely only one will remain. Special thanks to ApacheDriver who sold me the DA46. He is an esteemed WUS member known for fair dealing.
> View attachment 12774703


Looks great!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## PhilipW82

Just arrived today, really pleased with my choice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pixnw

Really like the blue seconds hand on the DA38.


----------



## Heljestrand

Superb selection on the D38. Enjoy it!


----------



## daffie

PhilipW82 said:


> Just arrived today, really pleased with my choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fantastic choice! 

Here's mine...


----------



## stonehead887

daffie said:


> Fantastic choice!
> 
> Here's mine...


Ooh this is making me even more impatient. I have a DA38 incoming hopefully next week.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

stonehead887 said:


> Ooh this is making me even more impatient. I have a DA38 incoming hopefully next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Sounds very promising!


----------



## PhilipW82

daffie said:


> Fantastic choice!
> 
> Here's mine...


I love the brown strap! Considering either getting the Damasko suede one or one more like yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daffie

PhilipW82 said:


> I love the brown strap! Considering either getting the Damasko suede one or one more like yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you  It's by far my favourite strap...of all time. A Hirsch Heritage Gold-brown. Goes well with just about anything and it's incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Tom

Received it a week ago. Non-stop on my wrist


----------



## pallas

Tom said:


> Received it a week ago. Non-stop on my wrist


Wonderful! How's the chronograph operation? Is winding smooth? Does the rotor turns when winding? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

Congratulations. To my eyes that is a perfect example of well thought out and executed design. Very well balanced. Multiple complications without anything being truncated/cut off. The lack of a 6 is balanced by the triangle at 12 and the "made in Germany" wording. I can't think of another similar watch that pulls off such balance including numerals without truncating something and looking out of kilter. Stellar looking watch.


----------



## PhilipW82

Found a brown strap to try with the DA38 that had been sitting in my watch box for a while, had to cut it to fit the 20mm lugs but like how it turned out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time On My Hands

pixnw said:


> Congratulations. To my eyes that is a perfect example of well thought out and executed design. Very well balanced. Multiple complications without anything being truncated/cut off. The lack of a 6 is balanced by the triangle at 12 and the "made in Germany" wording. I can't think of another similar watch that pulls off such balance including numerals without truncating something and looking out of kilter. Stellar looking watch.


+ 1


----------



## Heljestrand

There is absolutely no reason to be up this early.


----------



## khd

Heljestrand said:


> There is absolutely no reason to be up this early.
> View attachment 12786919


Nice pic :-!

Have you still got the DA46 or was it a case of "catch and release"?


----------



## boomguy57

Back to the grind y'all...happy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

khd said:


> Nice pic :-!
> 
> Have you still got the DA46 or was it a case of "catch and release"?


The DA46 is a FANTASTIC watch but I have bonded so deeply with my DA37 and I let the 46 go quite quickly. I am at heart quite a minimalist but I do consider myself a bit of a luxury minimalist thus, I have acquired some nice straps to give the current Damasko a new look almost every day of the week. Today it is on a luscious Santoni made for IWC Pilot watches. I have a Casa Fagliano leather strap from a JLC Tribute to 1931(?) on its way as well (strap only of course) so I will continue to "gild the lily" instead of acquire more watches for the time being.

I am certain the new owner of the DA46 will be thrilled as it is a substantial watch and the factory bracelet is unparalleled.


----------



## oso2276

Ready to take my DA36 offroading









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khd

Heljestrand said:


> The DA46 is a FANTASTIC watch but I have bonded so deeply with my DA37 and I let the 46 go quite quickly. I am at heart quite a minimalist but I do consider myself a bit of a luxury minimalist thus, I have acquired some nice straps to give the current Damasko a new look almost every day of the week. Today it is on a luscious Santoni made for IWC Pilot watches. I have a Casa Fagliano leather strap from a JLC Tribute to 1931(?) on its way as well (strap only of course) so I will continue to "gild the lily" instead of acquire more watches for the time being.
> 
> I am certain the new owner of the DA46 will be thrilled as it is a substantial watch and the factory bracelet is unparalleled.
> View attachment 12790405


Wow, looks great on that Santoni! One of the cool things about the DAs is that they look great on heaps of different straps, and the drilled lugs make strap changes a breeze


----------



## Heljestrand

khd said:


> Wow, looks great on that Santoni! One of the cool things about the DAs is that they look great on heaps of different straps, and the drilled lugs make strap changes a breeze


Thank you! Yes, the Damasko all are strap monsters and you can dress them up or down. Drilled lugs thank goodness although it would be difficult to make scratches on the lugs nonetheless. Today the DA37 wears genuine IWC Alligator adorned with Damasko Damest pin buckle!


----------



## pixnw

New to me as of yesterday, DA45. Wore it to work this morning and snapped this quick pic. The bracelet is a surprise for me. I wanted the bracelet, but mostly based on what I had read about it. I had never seen one in person. I honestly expected it wouldn't spent much time on the bracelet. I already have a nice selection of 20mm straps and thought I'd find a preferred one and it would spend most of the time on a strap. This is only my second day with the watch, and I tried it on a strap briefly yesterday. It might just be the newness, but I am really liking this watch on the bracelet. It may end up spending a lot more time on the bracelet than I originally thought it would. I don't have a black distressed leather strap yet, and I am anxious to see how it would look on one of those.


----------



## buddalouie

Good to have a Damasko back on the wrist!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

On newly acquired Santoni


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## pixnw

MikeVG said:


> View attachment 12809285


That looks great. What strap is that? I would like something similar in a black distressed leather.


----------



## MikeVG

> That looks great. What strap is that? I would like something similar in a black distressed leather.


Thanks. It's a Hirsch Heritage 1765.


----------



## wtma




----------



## Dre

Just a quick pic to show the DA38 and how it wears on a canvas strap.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## pixnw

I wanted to take a ride on my much enjoyed BMW GS this morning, and of course the Damasko is the ideal watch to wear while taking a ride on my favorite German motorcycle. (I was also wearing a Sig Sauer pistol). I was in the shop getting ready when a friend called and asked if I could weld something for him fairly quickly. I told him to come by, and I took off my DA45 and put it on my favorite, well worn BMW riding gloves. Got the little project done and turned off the lights in the shop and got ready to leave. I went over to pick up my watch and noticed how awesome the lume was in the low light. I thought it was really cool, so I grabbed the camera off the bike and took a quick pic. Any doubts I had about a watch with a white dial quickly diminish when I see just how great the lume is in low light situations, with the watch as easily readable as it is in full light.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Heljestrand

Thursday 18 January


----------



## oso2276

DB1 on bracelet. Subtle difference with the Da38









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ce1632004

Just arrived my home yesterday.


----------



## reemas

A DC66 that was gifted to me


----------



## stonehead887

Hurrah. I can finally post here. DA38 Just arrived about half hour ago. Love it









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkulak

Here's my DA43 on a blue PhenomeNato. I originally got it on the bracelet, but I'm not a fan. This NATO is perfect though; I love the color it gives everything.


----------



## GreatScott

DK 10 on GasGasBones









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

I just got my DA36 back from watchmann for a service and a metal bracelet. I figured I'd start posting some tool watch shots. This morning is on the tractor moving hay for the cattle.


----------



## gtcrispy

First shot in the cockpit









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

gtcrispy said:


> First shot in the cockpit


Wow! What a photo! Awesome!


----------



## ldo123

Nice image - what aircraft was this?


----------



## yogarrell




----------



## myke

Da 20 on a Dievas Nato


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

My DK15 on a new BlueShark AlphaShark NATO; from the weekend.



















Guy

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

My Da37 on a marathon nylon strap. I'm thinking of adding the Damasko bracelet in the next month or so. First post here by the way.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

jarlleif said:


> My Da37 on a marathon nylon strap. I'm thinking of adding the Damasko bracelet in the next month or so. First post here by the way.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Welcome!


----------



## gtcrispy

ldo123 said:


> Nice image - what aircraft was this?


CH-47F



Heljestrand said:


> Wow! What a photo! Awesome!


Thanks. Quick photo. I'll try and get more in the future.


----------



## Heljestrand

Received today along with personalized Damasko spring-bar tool. Factory bracelet was a perfect fit right out of the box.

Many thanks to Greg Stein at Watchmann


----------



## WatchMann

Thank you too!!


----------



## KyleGA

New to the forum but here is my DA 47 at work today...


----------



## myke

Dk10 for tonight


----------



## zmdr

Dc57 black









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076

da373 Erikasoriginals Mirage strap









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Bring out the white dials!


----------



## oso2276

DB1 on Everest chocolate strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Da 20 Once again


----------



## NativeTxn

MATT1076 said:


> da373 Erikasoriginals Mirage strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have that same strap on order for this guy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## daffie




----------



## jarlleif

Da37 with a horween chromexel strap.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Been enjoying my DA38 and now bracelet has arrived. Could do with some help in sizing. Not sure if I am missing something. I have the tool to remove the small screws but links don't come apart. It looks like there is still a tube inside. Is that the case? And if so, how do I remove. My eyes aren't the best but it looks like the tube has an Allen bolt in the tube. 

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ldo123

Received my DB3 this Friday from the factory - very happy with it so far!


----------



## daffie

My DA38 on Hirsch Heritage strap...


----------



## kit7

Peek-a-boo


----------



## maedox

stonehead887 said:


> Been enjoying my DA38 and now bracelet has arrived. Could do with some help in sizing. Not sure if I am missing something. I have the tool to remove the small screws but links don't come apart. It looks like there is still a tube inside. Is that the case? And if so, how do I remove. My eyes aren't the best but it looks like the tube has an Allen bolt in the tube.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


The tube is what the screws go into. You need to remove two screws on one side to slide that piece off.









The smaller pieces by the end/watch do not come off.


----------



## stonehead887

That's brilliant. Thanks for the pic. Bracelet sized. Perfect. Next hurdle.... the tolerances are so damn tight I can't get spring bar in at angle, gonna have to buy a spring bar compressor tool. It better be worth the effort...

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967

DA38 and meatballs for a rainy Sunday afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell

mgh1967 said:


> DA38 and meatballs for a rainy Sunday afternoon.


MMmmmm..... meatballs


----------



## BriarAndBrine

My first Damasko! DA46 on the wrist now!


----------



## myke

Da46 Black for Sunday


----------



## exclusive784

Here is a ridiculous pic of a newly received DA47 and the family it joined.


----------



## McSoappy

And I thought I had a watch problem! 



exclusive784 said:


> Here is a ridiculous pic of a newly received DA47 and the family it joined.


----------



## StufflerMike

McSoappy said:


> And I thought I had a watch problem!


What problem ?









DS30 will leave Damasko's premises tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Day 3 with my new DA46. I'm loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAFiredawg

New to me Damasko DC66 low 100s serial. Guest starring the Sinn U1000


----------



## Foxtrott

BriarAndBrine said:


> My first Damasko! DA46 on the wrist now!
> 
> View attachment 12847031
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847033





BriarAndBrine said:


> Day 3 with my new DA46. I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautyful !!! This summer.. I drive to damasko and get a da46!


----------



## fzen

Refilling cattle stock tanks in the dark


----------



## PubBoy

Love that 66 on leather. Very tasteful.


----------



## reemas

Why do some DC66s have a 5-55 bezel and others a 1-12? Are these modified after purchase or customized at the time of order?


----------



## PubBoy

ldo123 said:


> Received my DB3 this Friday from the factory - very happy with it so far!
> 
> View attachment 12845137
> 
> 
> View attachment 12845139


That looks like some impressive lume!


----------



## jarlleif

reemas said:


> Why do some DC66s have a 5-55 bezel and others a 1-12? Are these modified after purchase or customized at the time of order?


You get to choose the bezel you prefer when you order.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

This!

Damasko's web site states



> Rotating bezel insert options: 60-minute countdown or 12-hour ring


----------



## stonehead887

Starting the month with DA38. Really enjoying this one. Got the bracelet but need to buy spring bar pliers as it's now gonna fit on without them. Tolerances way too tight on end links









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mestari

Happy friday fellas!

Just a quick comment on my new Damasko.. The thing is, in pictures it just don't show their quality and if I may say, minimalist elegance. Many pictures in these forums (and all over the web) show watches with great detail and sharpness. But in real life too many of these watches are messy, especially on the dial. Why print a 5-7 row advertisement on the dial and totally fxxx up the legibility?

I've desired a more minimalist style for a while now. And Damasko has been under the radar for a long time, but I couldn't pull the trigger because the pics made them look too boring and grey. Finally I thought to give it a try and that was a very good decision! The grey and "boring" case is just a great understated beautiful case that I absolutely loved the very moment I saw it live. And the dial is just right in it's legibility and minimalist style. One row of text more would be too much.

So if you are in the same situation thinking if you should pull the trigger, remember this: The objects are smaller in real life than they appear in pictures. A nice detailed dial with lots of shiny angles and glitter is just a total mess in real life if you use your watch to read the time (IMHO OF COURSE, Your opinions may vary :-d).

Written under the influence of the presented substance. Cheers from the dark and cold north!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Dirty AR


----------



## yogarrell

Are you happy with the bracelet? It's a great look.


----------



## PubBoy

That looks really great on that canvas. Perfect color combination.


----------



## myke

Da 35 to start the week


----------



## BriarAndBrine

With the Damasko on the wrist for the past week, it's time to give the Tudor a little attention. Here's a side-by-side. I've got a 7.5" wrist, fwiw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

Da36 lume shot from feeding the cattle at night. Charged off my head lamp

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## myke

Da 20 Vintage


----------



## exc-hulk

for today


----------



## bopat23

That is a real beauty you have there .... simply stunning. How big is it? Sits well on your wrist ....



Foxtrott said:


> Beautyful !!! This summer.. I drive to damasko and get a da46!


----------



## fiskadoro

Adding a recently-acquired DA44 to the thread. Happy to be part of the Damasko community!

View attachment 12878473


----------



## fzen




----------



## jarlleif

exc-hulk said:


> for today


Any chance you could post some more pictures? A couple weeks ago there was a thread started because we wanted to see some pics of the DC80 in the wild. How have you enjoyed the watch so far?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Well I just pulled the trigger on my first Damasko. It's a modded DA46 from an AD. It should arrive early next week but here is a pic I received from the AD. I'll post more once it arrives. Can't wait!!!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Iron Horse

Besbro said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on my first Damasko. It's a modded DA46 from an AD. It should arrive early next week but here is a pic I received from the AD. I'll post more once it arrives. Can't wait!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looks great with that strap.

Eagerly awaiting mine...


----------



## Besbro

The Iron Horse said:


> Congrats! Looks great with that strap.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting mine...


Thanks! It's a Hirsch Robby Red.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko &Griffin tool by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## wtma




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg

DA36 on a custom Cracked Black leather strap from Martu Leather. 20/16, padded.


----------



## StufflerMike

DS30 Fanta on tartan track


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## MikeVG




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## StufflerMike

Excellent pics of an excellent watch.
Would you mind to post some of them -if not all - in our Damasko Image Gallery here


----------



## exc-hulk

stuffler said:


> Excellent pics of an excellent watch.
> Would you mind to post some of them -if not all - in our Damasko Image Gallery here


Yes, no problem....


----------



## exc-hulk

still on my wrist


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## exc-hulk

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome combination with the strap.


----------



## Besbro

Just arrived today! Modded DA46. Love it!!!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Besbro said:


> Just arrived today! Modded DA46. Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Nice !

Looks awesome with the red accents.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## McSoappy

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 12895337


Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## exc-hulk

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 12895337


Absolutely awesome !

The DC66 is on my list.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

DA46 with my morning latte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## pelox

Awesome watch, but whats that interesting tool?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

pelox said:


> Awesome watch, but whats that interesting tool?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What tool do you mean ?


----------



## StufflerMike

pelox said:


> Awesome watch, but whats that interesting tool?


A pointless post imho since you aren't quoting the post in question, lost and pointless in a thread with 1500 posts.


----------



## stonehead887

DA38 on bracelet









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

Sorry, i was referring to the “griffin tool” in one of the photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

My bad, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rancleo

View attachment 12899899


----------



## rancleo

DC66









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav

stuffler said:


> A pointless post imho since you aren't quoting the post in question, lost and pointless in a thread with 1500 posts.


Very helpful Mike, bravo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## OmarShablotnik

I've got my DA373 on today


----------



## Foxtrott

BriarAndBrine said:


> DA46 with my morning latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautyful !!! Very very nice Watch und photography )


----------



## bgn!

Starting the day way too early. At least I have this to look at.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## laserawesome

After a month of research; my first nice watch









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Happy Sunday


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## mgh1967

A frosty and foggy Sunday morning in central VA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obey1

Inbound from Watchmann

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

DA46









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## McSoappy

That's a beautiful pen! What kind is that?



Mhutch said:


>


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## MikeVG

Sporting a new MN strap.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Besbro

soaking.fused said:


>


Great strap choice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

McSoappy said:


> That's a beautiful pen! What kind is that?


Thanks. It's a Tactile Turn "Slider".


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## StufflerMike

DA42 on ice


----------



## balzebub

First Damasko... so far so good


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DS30 Yellow









Pics taken today at Tempelhof Airfield, Berlin.


----------



## exc-hulk

Great pics Mike !


----------



## Maddog1970

Dsub1 today


----------



## Kirkawall

Lunch break shots of the new arrival, set beside its cousin...


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## customlegend

Weekend wear........


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jarlleif

I'm liking the look of blue canvas on my da37.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## Michael D CFA




----------



## exc-hulk

wtma said:


>


Wow!

That one is stunner!
Awesome....


----------



## kit7

DA 44 in the snowb-)b-)


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## fzen

Dealing with down trees today


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Besbro

DA46









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## klatu

I like the cool desert camo pattern of the fallen tree.



fzen said:


> Dealing with down trees today


----------



## Moss28

I noticed that too! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3

So this arrived today:



After first ordering the white dial version but deciding it wasn't for me before even trying it on, I swapped it out for the 46 seen here. (Thanks to Greg at WatchMann for really awesome and fast service.)

I'm happy to finally own a Damasko after drooling over them for so long. Everything I've read is true: built like a tank, amazing bezel, AR so good it's like there isn't even a crystal.

I have to admit though, on the wrist, I have mixed feelings. I wish it was a larger diameter (it of course looks bigger on my wrist in the pic than in actuality). And I can't quite get a good fit with the stock strap--it's either a bit too tight or too loose. But that is of course easily fixed, and I was most likely going to shop for a new strap anyway.

Hopefully the watch grows on me, because I love it in theory and like I said, I've been drooling over Damasko for so long. Of course it's a tool watch with function in mind before form, but it almost feels _too_ toolish, if that makes any sense. I mentioned in another thread I sorta wish I'd gone with the more refined Sinn 104 A instead.

But we'll see. It's always a bit sad when you don't immediately love a watch you've wanted for a while, but I hope it will grow on me.


----------



## rancleo

SJR3 said:


> Hopefully the watch grows on me, because I love it in theory and like I said, I've been drooling over Damasko for so long. Of course it's a tool watch with function in mind before form, but it almost feels _too_ toolish, if that makes any sense. I mentioned in another thread I sorta wish I'd gone with the more refined Sinn 104 A instead.
> 
> But we'll see. It's always a bit sad when you don't immediately love a watch you've wanted for a while, but I hope it will grow on me.


I had the same concern when I received my first Damasko (DA47), but now I'm on my third one! After some wrist time I think it'll grow on you.


----------



## verreauxi

Great combo there!


----------



## wtma

Getting ready for the FIFA World Cup 2018. I guess I've made myself clear where my bet goes


----------



## Tonystix

I gotta say, Damasko makes a good looking watch.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## stonehead887

DA38 today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

SJR3 said:


> So this arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the watch grows on me, because I love it in theory and like I said, I've been drooling over Damasko for so long. Of course it's a tool watch with function in mind before form, but it almost feels _too_ toolish, if that makes any sense. I mentioned in another thread I sorta wish I'd gone with the more refined Sinn 104 A instead.
> 
> But we'll see. It's always a bit sad when you don't immediately love a watch you've wanted for a while, but I hope it will grow on me.


You may want to look at their Chronos or even the DK1x-series. I think the DC-series is sized perfectly, while in my opinion, the 40mm DA-series watches are too small for my wrist.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

yesterdays pic


----------



## Besbro

DA46. Pic taken a few days ago... Sorry about the fingerprint.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## mgh1967

Besbro said:


> DA46. Pic taken a few days ago... Sorry about the fingerprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Strap? I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

mgh1967 said:


> Strap?


Hirsch Robby.

Not sent from any mobile device.


----------



## autofiend

My brand new DA43, fresh from Greg at Watchmann. Have to give props to Greg for the speedy shipping and great overall CS.

I owned a DA46 a while back and regrettably flipped it. This DA43 checks many boxes (more so than the DA46 did) for me and adds some toolish flavor to my mostly German collection (Nomos Timeless Club II, Stowa Ikarus and my venerable Tudor Sub).

I like the stock orange rubber/nylon Hirsch but think this DaLuca Horween Zulu adds a bit of warmth.

Cheers all-


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## fzen

Sometimes I think I'm more of a masochist farmer than a hobby farmer. My pasture water lines froze and burst in a deep freeze this winter. I need to dig down and figure out if it's a burst pipe or the frost-free spigot. My money is on a clogged drain hole


----------



## fzen

The previous owner packed the box with rocks. Ugh


----------



## fzen

Started digging


----------



## fzen

Three feet deep. Couldn't find the post hole digger so that was a bit rough. The previous owner didn't install a drain field and buried it in clay which could explain the freeze. No obvious bursts in the water line but the hydrant pipe has a pretty significant bend in it. Gonna wait until the missus gets home to see if there are any leaks when I re-pressurize the line. Then order a complete replacement hydrant


----------



## gtcrispy

Flying over Idaho









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

gtcrispy said:


> Flying over Idaho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Wow great pic.
And great watch of course.


----------



## fzen

Confirmed that the valve dumps water which just pools in the clay. Replacement parts on order. Moved some hay bales for the critters. The last step of the day is:


----------



## ldo123

gtcrispy said:


> Flying over Idaho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nice! What airframe is that - Blackhawk?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

MikeVG said:


> Sporting a new MN strap.


Wow, can you post some wrist shots and info? I know it's a late reply but yeah 

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## gtcrispy

ldo123 said:


> Nice! What airframe is that - Blackhawk?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


CH-47F

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ldo123

gtcrispy said:


> CH-47F
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks - that's the perfect environment for your DC 67 Si!


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 66 at work (fork lifter)


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## fiskadoro

DA44


----------



## jarlleif

Da37 hanging out in the rain










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## USAFiredawg

RedRockStraps on Etsy is the strap.


----------



## autofiend

DA43 on a C&B sand perlon. I really like this combo.


----------



## fzen

Hooking the tiller up to the tractor so my wife can till her garden. Saw the DA36 peeking out, pulled the camera out to take a picture and put my hand back on the pto. Now to wrestle the damn thing on to the 3pt hitch


----------



## dbdicker

that'd be the one I'd have


----------



## fzen

DA36 starting weekend farm work at sunrise with charged lume


----------



## fzen

Driving an 8ft grounding rod in to stabilize a hydrant


----------



## fzen

The DA36 fared better than my gloves replumbing the lines 3ft down.


----------



## ldo123

fzen said:


> The DA36 fared better than my gloves replumbing the lines 3ft down.


„Damasko Mudmaster"?

I hope the AR-coating on your watch is only applied to the underside of the crystal...


----------



## nodnar

fzen said:


> The DA36 fared better than my gloves replumbing the lines 3ft down.


A true tool watch doing its thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Maddog1970

Dsub1 today....

previously owned a DA36, and all these darn pics are not helping me suppress the "rebuy" urge......

of of all the watches I have flipped, and there are LOTS, the DA36 is truly the only one I regret....


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DA20 Vintage Black


----------



## fzen

"Shoveling" snow


----------



## jarlleif

My bracelet arrived today. Loving it so far!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

cadeallaw said:


> Someone was going to eventually start it, might as well be me


Thank you!, someone had to do it.
I've been poking around Damask lately, I'm liking what I'm seeing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## fzen

Pre-spring pasture dethatching day


----------



## SeanE

The bracelet is a great look for these. I would have to have both that and rubber strap if I had one.


----------



## Dufresne

My new DA43 (didn't care for the orange-accented Robbie, so Greg swapped it for me) just received from WatchMann:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## birdynamnam

27243537718_1dd03510fc_k-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Igorek

wtma said:


>


Hello, where did you get this strap?


----------



## wtma

Igorek said:


> Hello, where did you get this strap?


It's a custom stingray strap made by Aaron at Combat Straps: www.combat-straps.com


----------



## soufiane

Dufresne said:


> My new DA43 (didn't care for the orange-accented Robbie, so Greg swapped it for me) just received from WatchMann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the white dial looms great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Surviving rainforests, abandoned railway tunnels, glow worm caves and cliff falls.


----------



## gtcrispy

Few shots in the backyard.


----------



## Relo60

Finally. My first Damasko, a DA34. Just love the simple and clean design.


----------



## eichhornchen13

Got myself a used one for a killer deal as a graduation gift. It's six and a half years old and still looks almost brand new.
Strap is new as the OEM Strap was a little too large. It is a Colareb Short Venezia Brown (6.25" Wrist).


----------



## SilverKid

Here's a pic of my DA36. I am the second owner and have been extremely pleased with the watch.


----------



## joc3721

Nice. I have one too, agree on the simple and clean. I may add the bracelet in the future, although the strap is nice.


----------



## Brekel

Received my DA42 yesterday, extremely happy with it. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it essentially wears like a 40mm: the edge of the bezel is more or less see-through due to the teeth. Another concern was the lume but after a quick charge with my phone it lasted the whole night. Was awake at 04.00, checked the time in the dark and the time was perfectly legible.

Life's what you make it!


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## bgn!

New strap day. Erikas's Originals MN on the DK10.


----------



## kit7

I've no idea how the scratch at 20 on the bezel happened. Perhaps I would be a good candidate for a part time job at Damasko testing new watches for durability:think:








Somebody on here was asking what steel is used in the deployant clasp, it is stainless steel, not ice hardened steel, and it is prone to scratches in a harsh environment









Apologies for the wabi, but as I said above I wear it in a harsh .......









Overall I think the watch has stood up well to the task.b-)


----------



## Kirkawall

Watch of the week -- dSub1. This is such a complete package, with its exemplary heft and build quality, the remarkable bezel action, the lustre of its sub-steel finish, the precision of its dial and date window and its great legibility, and its superb +1s/day timekeeping. Easily my favourite Damasko out of the 9 (!) that I've owned.


----------



## myke

Damasko family of 5 My DA 47 Black moved out a little time ago


----------



## pigmode

With my olde copy of Ashley.


----------



## ldo123

Kirkawall said:


> Watch of the week -- dSub1. This is such a complete package, with its exemplary heft and build quality, the remarkable bezel action, the lustre of its sub-steel finish, the precision of its dial and date window and its great legibility, and its superb +1s/day timekeeping. Easily my favourite Damasko out of the 9 (!) that I've owned.
> 
> View attachment 13040757


It's a pity this watch isn't available directly from Damasko.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

ldo123 said:


> It's a pity this watch isn't available directly from Damasko.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I agree. The DSub1 deserves a wider audience. I hope someday to own the DC80 Green, but until then this piece satisfies my Damasko needs (if not my yearnings..


----------



## Mullmuzzler

DA37 on red zulu with blasted rings from Obris Morgan.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Just received my new matching leather strap for my DA46. Changing things up from the bracelet for a while. I think I'm in love!


----------



## WatchObsessed177

DA36 Camouflaged on my Behringer.

View attachment damasko-final-1.jpg


----------



## WatchObsessed177

One more up close.

View attachment damasko-final-3.jpg


----------



## K1M_I

DC66 with Erika's MN Mirage


----------



## eichhornchen13

Looking real nice on OD canvas from Barton Watch Bands.


----------



## Brekel

K1M_I said:


> DC66 with Erika's MN Mirage
> 
> View attachment 13050545


You just cost me 50 euro's, but it will look great on my DA42 ;-)

Life's what you make it!


----------



## jarlleif

The bracelet elevates this watch to a whole new level!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drewscriver

I wish the lug width on the DA44 was 22mm so that I could use all my nato straps.


----------



## dnslater




----------



## mrozowjj

I thought I'd posted this already but I had not.


----------



## WatchObsessed177

Another DA36 on bracelet photo. Love this watch.

View attachment da36-1.jpg


----------



## stonehead887

DA38 en route to GTG









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Ice hardened


----------



## exc-hulk

BriarAndBrine said:


> Just received my new matching leather strap for my DA46. Changing things up from the bracelet for a while. I think I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 13050219


Awesome

Perfect combo !

And great pic...


----------



## exc-hulk

mrozowjj said:


> View attachment 13052619
> 
> 
> I thought I'd posted this already but I had not.


Love that one!

Looks nice with the blue second hand.


----------



## mrozowjj

exc-hulk said:


> Love that one!
> 
> Looks nice with the blue second hand.


It was a big selling point for me. I love blue.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## KyleGA

Damasko DA47 in the Torres del Paine national park in the Patagonia region of southern Chile.


----------



## Relo60

My slightly over 2 week old DA34:-!​


----------



## dnslater

On a ToxicNATO Blackout


----------



## Tanjecterly

Damasko minimalism.


----------



## exc-hulk

KyleGA said:


> View attachment 13065113
> 
> Damasko DA47 in the Torres del Paine national park in the Patagonia region of southern Chile.


Great pic....


----------



## Ragl

I'll be wearing DA46 today:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Brekel

DA42 on the Hirsch Robby today...and yesterday and the day before that. Okay, i wore it for almost two weeks in a row now. Absolutely loving it!










Life's what you make it!


----------



## skywalker31

I was on here a couple weeks ago asking questions about the DS30 - but I ultimately went with the DA38. I figured another mm of diameter and two more of height would still work ok for me. And I'm glad I did - I'm really liking this one!


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadroj56

Da44 on Gasgasbones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

Forgot to take the DA36 off when spray painting metal targets. I (and the watch) got dusted. It came off fine in the shower


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## H. E. Pennypacker

Nadroj56 said:


> Da44 on Gasgasbones
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been so close to this one a number of times. Nice shot.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Ragl

A superb choice Tom - s'funny how the most discerning of WIS eventually end up here.......

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## TimelordSG

Lume shot for you all.


----------



## decafdave

Mine came in yesterday! #62. Put on a toxicnato strap.


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## Relo60

DA34 today. Happy Friday.:-!


----------



## fogbound

Had a Damasko DA343 Black before but moved it along. Decided to jump back in with this DA46 which arrived at work before end of business.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

I remembered to spray the fence line with plant killer this year. And a deer tick is crawling on my phone as I type this while taking a break. Forgot to spray myself bug repellent. Sigh.


----------



## ldo123

Been enjoying this beautiful spring day in the garden wearing my DB3...


----------



## fzen

Putting on the spare tire


----------



## fogbound

Still on the wrist since Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laserawesome

Before the picture loaded, I thought it might have been a food pic.


fzen said:


> Putting on the spare tire


Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## gtcrispy

Two different looks.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## skywalker31

I'm continuing to really like my new DA38. I picked up one of the suede straps from Watchmann and found it a bit too much of a light tan, so I hit it with some of the leather conditioner/protectant I use on my boots to darken it up. The OEM black strap is great with the blue and white accents, but I'm in brown shoes and belt a lot more often than black - this darker suede is perfect for me day-to-day.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM

Looks great. I did the same on a suede strap last week.



skywalker31 said:


> I'm continuing to really like my new DA38. I picked up one of the suede straps from Watchmann and found it a bit too much of a light tan, so I hit it with some of the leather conditioner/protectant I use on my boots to darken it up. The OEM black strap is great with the blue and white accents, but I'm in brown shoes and belt a lot more often than black - this darker suede is perfect for me day-to-day.
> 
> View attachment 13113483


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

From earlier this week.

My DK15 on a vintage green Mansarea Crocco Fusco (genuine Croc).










Guy

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> From earlier this week.
> 
> My DK15 on a vintage green Mansarea Crocco Fusco (genuine Croc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


Stunner


----------



## fzen

Swapped off the bracelet now that my wrist is swelling too much in the heat


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## Relo60

DA34 today.

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## wtma

DK15 on stingray strap.


----------



## exc-hulk

these two


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## jarlleif

It's not a dress watch, but I thought it looked pretty sweet with nice pants and a shirt this weekend.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Wensey42

mrozowjj said:


> View attachment 13052619
> 
> 
> I thought I'd posted this already but I had not.


Wait a second...what model is this? I didn't realize there was a rotating bezel WITH a blue hand option... I don't see it on the website? Three-hand models with rotating bezel - Three-hand models - Models | Watch-Manufacture Damasko


----------



## Penfold36

Wensey42 said:


> Wait a second...what model is this? I didn't realize there was a rotating bezel WITH a blue hand option... I don't see it on the website? Three-hand models with rotating bezel - Three-hand models - Models | Watch-Manufacture Damasko


It's customized. You can customize certain options from Damasko. Search for a thread on here about it.


----------



## StufflerMike

Penfold36 said:


> It's customized. You can customize certain options from Damasko. Search for a thread on here about it.


This.


----------



## sfb

This watch has so much history with me b-)


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Seriously interested in the DS30 but only interested in it with the bracelet. Anyone know Damasko's timeline on the release?


----------



## StufflerMike

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Seriously interested in the DS30 but only interested in it with the bracelet. Anyone know Damasko's timeline on the release?


E-mail Damasko and you are in the know.


----------



## bgn!




----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcturus

GlennO said:


> Woohoo...new forum! :-!


that might be one of the nicest white dial sport/dive watches around. Nice!


----------



## Luke*

Love this watch can't see me ever selling this one ☝

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## fogbound

Should've waited to use this for a Halloween wrist shot but I couldn't resist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

fogbound said:


> Should've waited to use this for a Halloween wrist shot but I couldn't resist.


Which again proves, that anyone can look good when wearing a Damasko ;-)


----------



## bgn!

DK10 for now.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Relo60




----------



## wtma

Monochromatic


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Morning. First post in a while. Very early start









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great! I'm on the look out for one of those

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

kamonjj said:


> Looks great! I'm on the look out for one of those
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I like this a lot. It's like a tank.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu

Took some new pictures.... unfortunately for a different thread (....marketplace)


----------



## KGampp

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man I love this thing, one of these days I really want to pick one up.


----------



## fzen

Moving a few targets down to the shooting range


----------



## JuNi

Outdoor activity with the DS30 green - fishing in the crystal-clear waters of Lake Edersee - Germany.


----------



## exc-hulk

JuNi said:


> Outdoor activity with the DS30 green - fishing in the crystal-clear waters of Lake Edersee - Germany.
> View attachment 13173653


Niiiiiiccccceeee


----------



## ndrs63

No light? No problem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

JuNi said:


> Outdoor activity with the DS30 green - fishing in the crystal-clear waters of Lake Edersee - Germany.
> View attachment 13173653


Hope you managed to catch a pike or even two. Stunning watch!


----------



## Wanderfalken

The calendar might say May, but we've gone from February to August in the past six weeks around here.

Out with the canvas:









And in with the summer rubber and a little German lager to help stave off the heat:


----------



## Colombia

...


----------



## ndrs63

And in with the summer rubber and a little German lager to help stave off the heat:







[/QUOTE]

would take both!!


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 lume after walking around on an overcast day.


----------



## elbilo

I may be the first to receive the DS30 Green in the US. It was originally expected to arrive today, but I received a surprise from UPS this past Saturday! Also purchased the Damasko rubber strap, which breaks in quickly, but I wish they still offered the old (BIWI Osiris) strap.


----------



## elbilo

Just received the racing green matte nato from Gnomon!


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Back on the wrist on this dreary May day.


----------



## kit7

All good things must come to an end, swapped a few around, did anybody else find the Damasko NATO too thick for the springbars? Fits my BFK though;-)


----------



## dutchguy2




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Damasko DB1










-- Wayne


----------



## oso2276

I bought this in 2008. Bracelet was retrofit last year and still going strong 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DB1 on GGB.










-- Wayne


----------



## wtma




----------



## CBRRacer

Just received my first Damasko, very impressed so far. Sold my Black Bay because it was so easy to scratch. Many more straps on the way...


----------



## Colombia

...


----------



## RSDA

Fresh off the UPS truck from Watchmann. Me likey.


----------



## StufflerMike

Ahhh, DS30 „Snow White“. Congrats.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I prefer to call it Damasko minimalism!

Anyway, congrats! It stands out in a very good way.


----------



## elbilo

Enjoy, from a fellow New Englander! Love my green!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Da46 at home in the gym.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Grave Digger black and green at Monster Jam last night! Sorry, no wrist pic taken at the event (focused on my son having fun). GD placed first in the race and in overall event points.


----------



## fzen




----------



## OmegaGateway

Great pics everyone! Excited for my DS30 to come in. Loving all the different color straps on the DS30's...giving me ideas on what straps to try. I hear there is a metal bracelet from Damasko in the works. Hope its thin and light to match the case profile.


----------



## jarlleif

Time to head out for the day. Dressed up more than usual but I like my Damasko more than my dressier watches.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle

I wanted to post some of my experience about the Damasko bracelet and this seems as good a place as any.

After wearing my DA47 on the bracelet daily for about 6 months, some of the links had gotten stiff and didn't rotate freely. I decided to give the entire bracelet (and watch) a good cleaning with warm water, dish soap, and a soft-bristled toothbrush in the hopes of freeing up some of the skin oils and dirt that had apparently clogged some of the links. What a difference! It was SO smooth and clean after that! However, a side effect was that the bracelet was just a little bit "looser" than it was before. Since I removed the tiny amounts of oil and dirt, the bracelet had a little more play in it. As a result, it now had a very slight jangly/rattly sound that I associate with cheaper bracelets. However, it didn't bother me too much so I dealt with it for a couple months until it also developed a "squeak" in several of the links due to a complete lack of any lubrication for the links to rotate. I then dealt with that for about 6 months until I finally got around to doing what I've wanted to do for a long time - lubricate the links!

So yesterday I took apart the entire bracelet and applied a very thin layer of "Super Lube" synthetic grease (from Harbor Freight) to each of the link pins. The end links at the lugs don't come apart (as far as I could figure out) so I applied some with a toothpick and worked it in as best as I could. The result? WHOA! This thing now has the best of all worlds! It feels incredibly solid and tight with absolutely no rattling, jangling, jingling, or squeaking! PLUS, the links rotate _super_ freely and have no issues with getting stuck. Seriously, a ninja could wear this thing now and it wouldn't affect his stealthiness.

I can't tell you how happy I am with the results so I wanted to share with anyone that may have had the same symptoms that mine developed over the months and years - if you want to make the bracelet feel as good as it possibly can, give it a good cleaning with dish soap, dry it, then lube the pins with synthetic grease.


----------



## Relo60

DA34 turn on the wrist. Love the oem leather strap. No need to change a thing:-!

Happy Thursday🖖🏽


----------



## StufflerMike

On shopping tour


----------



## Besbro

stuffler said:


> On shopping tour
> 
> View attachment 13221077
> 
> 
> View attachment 13221081


Love this watch.....

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

My new DB4, thanks to Dan and the crew at TLW.


----------



## exc-hulk

66 for today


----------



## RSDA

Relo60 said:


> DA34 turn on the wrist. Love the oem leather strap. No need to change a thing:-!
> 
> Happy Thursday??
> View attachment 13221019


Nice. I've got a 34 arriving from WatchMann on Monday-for the second time!


----------



## Moss28

Great looking watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

still the double 6


----------



## arogle1stus

Mike Stuffler.
Big fan of Damasko.
Bought a XO Homage to the 1972 F4 Phantom jet.
Dead ringer and knockoff of your Damasko.
Bought on headsup from from another source
NOS quartz piece starring the Miyota 2025 engine
So far it's met all my criteria for an F71 watch.

But miles apart from your Damasko.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RSDA

arogle1stus said:


> Mike Stuffler.
> Big fan of Damasko.
> Bought a XO Homage to the 1972 F4 Phantom jet.
> Dead ringer and knockoff of your Damasko.
> Bought on headsup from from another source
> NOS quartz piece starring the Miyota 2025 engine
> So far it's met all my criteria for an F71 watch.
> 
> But miles apart from your Damasko.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Is this a poem?


----------



## Ragl

RSDA said:


> Is this a poem?


Not quite, but could be prose...........

Would like to see a picture of the subject watch of this paean.......

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

My first Damasko just landed. The OEM leather strap doesn't fit my skinny 6.25 inch wrist but this army green NATO is a good substitute for now.


----------



## samiam2600

DA46 on Yellow Robby









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

DA 34, fresh off the truck from WatchMann, on a Eulit Perlon. Second time I've bought this one. Note to self: do not sell again!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## missalaire

Got my DA38 in yesterday. The watch feels like a tank and has a nice heavy feel to it. I can see what people mean when they say that the bracelet is "over-engineered" now, shortening it to fit my 6" wrist wasn't fun.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Happy Friday gents, grabbing a cold one before I head out into the night. Got the DA47 on a 22mm orange NATO - I like the thicker, more robust and secure feeling of the wider NATO on this watch even though it's a squeeze for the 20mm lugs...


----------



## welly

Mine says hello from the Alps near St. Moritz, Switzerland.


----------



## gunsmoke16610

DC80


----------



## myke

Da 35


----------



## Mullmuzzler

DA37 and super comfy #erikasoriginals


----------



## kamonjj

Mullmuzzler said:


> DA37 and super comfy #erikasoriginals
> View attachment 13258361


Man I need one of those!!!! DA37 .... someone .... anyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Different perspective of a DK15


----------



## ndrs63

Luke* said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of strap do you have on the da36?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 35 again


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## akitadog

My latest Damasko. On my home made Italian leather strap. This has become my favorite Damasko. Had many others, but for the price you can't beat these beauties.


----------



## Insanevette

welly said:


> View attachment 13251963
> 
> 
> Mine says hello from the Alps near St. Moritz, Switzerland.


Wow, that's a good looking watch. Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## fzen

Had to rebuild the water manifold for my wife's garden driplines after she left it out in the winter. I should probably check the DA36 for pvc cement


----------



## StufflerMike

Eulit Palma-Pacific grey ?


----------



## fzen

stuffler said:


> Eulit Palma-Pacific grey ?


Crown and Buckle's linen melange perlon in the hope that the multi color weave would hide dirt and grease stains a little better. So far so good


----------



## endotreated

I finally joined the group! And tried numerous straps.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## StufflerMike

Some new DA42 pics I took today


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuvals501

Hi , am quite new here , but here is mine


----------



## StufflerMike

Yuvals501 said:


> Hi , am quite new here , but here is mine


Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Official Damasko Uhren Forum as well.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DB1 on Colareb.









-- Wayne


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## bgn!

Damasko DK10 20180709 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## myke

Happy Friday the 13th


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

The DA37 has gotten about 90% of my wrist time for the last 6 months. There's just something about this watch!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

On Eulit Kristall...


----------



## copemanphoto

Friday the 13th only happens twicw in 2018, April 13th and today..........watch out for black cats.;-)










Cheers, Mike.


----------



## Usui

I'm back in the Damasko family.
DA43 Black 
New today with my new kitten.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usui

And one more,
DA43 Black








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

My first Damasko, DH3.0









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1 and 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

74notserpp said:


> My first Damasko, DH3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Nice one indeed! I love how Damasko decluttered the DA 3x3 style dial on the DH 3.0 by removing the seconds indices on the dial and leaving them on the rehaut only. It makes the watch look so much cleaner and less hectic. The green dial and the green NATO make this almost a hybrid between a „flieger" and a „field watch".

Here is a picture of mine:










Have a great weekend!


----------



## gunsmoke16610

DC 80......


----------



## 74notserpp

ldo123 said:


> Nice one indeed! I love how Damasko decluttered the DA 3x3 style dial on the DH 3.0 by removing the seconds indices on the dial and leaving them on the rehaut only. It makes the watch look so much cleaner and less hectic. The green dial and the green NATO make this almost a hybrid between a „flieger" and a „field watch".
> 
> Here is a picture of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!


I agree. I couldn't find much by the way of reviews on the DH3.0, but liked it so much I just ordered it anyway. My only problem was deciding between this and the black version. Enjoy!

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Xa Vier

Hi, just received a new bracelet for my DB1. Happy camper here !

At first I had concerns it would make the watch to heavy and bulky but actually I dig the look now.

I like the almost "explor-esque on steroids" feel it gave to the watch as I always find the DA series to be a little bit too "round" for my own taste without end links. And it's supremely comfy as well.


----------



## 74notserpp

DH3.0 at work today









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke16610

---CLARITY--- Im proud to wear Damasko


----------



## 1165dvd

GunSmoke16610 said:


> ---CLARITY--- Im proud to wear Damasko


Love this watch. Thinking about buying the Damest version. But I'm not sure if it'll wear too big. I have a 6.75" wrist. I feel like this watch is purposefully big, and therefore would work. What size wrist do you have, as I think it looks pretty good in this picture.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## gunsmoke16610

1165dvd said:


> Love this watch. Thinking about buying the Damest version. But I'm not sure if it'll wear too big. I have a 6.75" wrist. I feel like this watch is purposefully big, and therefore would work. What size wrist do you have, as I think it looks pretty good in this picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The DC 80 is thinner than most chronographs, lightweight at 106G with proportionate sized luges and bezel therefore, the overall look it svelte. My wrist is 6.75 also. Good luck


----------



## 1165dvd

GunSmoke16610 said:


> The DC 80 is thinner than most chronographs, lightweight at 106G with proportionate sized luges and bezel therefore, the overall look it svelte. My wrist is 6.75 also. Good luck


Thanks GunSmoke16610.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire

New NATO strap for my DA38


----------



## Hose A




----------



## jarlleif

Hose A said:


> View attachment 13321555
> View attachment 13321557
> View attachment 13321559
> View attachment 13321563
> View attachment 13321567


I'm typically not a fan of the Damasko models with tan loom. But with the black case and those strap choices it looks great!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

DA36 while perusing the Damasko threads.


----------



## fzen

Fence repair in the rain


----------



## Hose A

Nice watch! I like the one you're looking at too 



Tanjecterly said:


> DA36 while perusing the Damasko threads.


----------



## Hose A

jarlleif said:


> I'm typically not a fan of the Damasko models with tan loom. But with the black case and those strap choices it looks great!
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm loving it. I would've preferred it with the regular white but I need the fully lumed numbers. This one also came with inner AR only  I don't know if it's the same lume used on the rest of the DAs but it's easily read any time of the day or night. I had been looking to trade it for one of the smaller models but the extra little arrows sloping downward on the rehaut give the face some amazing depth. I don't think I could part with it now.


----------



## copemanphoto

fzen said:


> Fence repair in the rain


I really like the strap, it suits the DA36. Nice choice, if you don't mind sharing which company and the model of the strap that would be great.
Thanks.
Cheers, Mike.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Enjoying the great outdoors, with a watch that will survive tumbling down a hill better than I will.


----------



## Relo60

DA34 today


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Looks great on the bracelet. Now you have me considering it for mine 

Did you purchase directly from Damasko?


Xa Vier said:


> Hi, just received a new bracelet for my DB1. Happy camper here !
> 
> At first I had concerns it would make the watch to heavy and bulky but actually I dig the look now.
> 
> I like the almost "explor-esque on steroids" feel it gave to the watch as I always find the DA series to be a little bit too "round" for my own taste without end links. And it's supremely comfy as well.
> 
> View attachment 13313347












-- Wayne


----------



## gunsmoke16610

technology abound.......


----------



## StufflerMike

GunSmoke16610 said:


> technology abound.......


Maybe a good thing it got a soft iron inner cage.....


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Usui

on a run after a dip in the ocean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

New pics


----------



## RKP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKP

RKP said:


> I like bluesss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 35 for today


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Love the matching date wheel+second hand.



stuffler said:


> New pics
> 
> View attachment 13337407


----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## dannyking

RKP said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## dannyking

RKP said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## dannyking

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch! Is it Titanium?


----------



## StufflerMike

dannyking said:


> Nice watch! Is it Titanium?


Nope, Damasko's patended ice-hardened martensitic steel. There's no Damasko in Titanium. Ice-hardened or kolsterized submarine steel (DS30 and DSub).


----------



## whineboy

stuffler said:


> Nope, Damasko's patended ice-hardened martensitic steel. There's no Damasko in Titanium. Ice-hardened or kolsterized submarine steel (DS30 and DSub).


Mike, respectfully, we've been over this, ice-hardened steel is known, old and is not patented by Damasko. I've reviewed their patents and never saw one covering ice-hardened steel or a method of ice-hardening steel.

There is a Damasko patent on the use of a soft iron cage inside the ice-hardened steel, another that covers what seems to be the Damest treatment process, and one from 1995 (lapsed, not granted) to a watch case made from hardened steel ("Case for wristwatches, consisting of a watch case housing (1) with watch glass (2) and with a lid (3), characterized in that at least the housing part (1) made of a hardenable stainless steel having a carbon content greater than 0.4% made by machining from the solid material and then hardened. - no mention of ice). And, yes, Damasko has many other patents on things like case construction and silicon hairsprings.

https://worldwide.espacenet.com/sea...ed&TI=&bcId=1&locale=en_EP&page=0&return=true

If Konrad can identify an unexpired Damasko patent that covers the steel, I'd be glad to consider it. But it'd have to predate sale of watches made with the steel (you have to file your patent application before you release product using the invention to the public, the US used to have a 1-year grace period).

The confusion about patents on watch sites and in watch journalism gets my attention because I'm a patent lawyer.


----------



## TgeekB

whineboy said:


> Mike, respectfully, we've been over this, ice-hardened steel is known, old and is not patented by Damasko. I've reviewed their patents and never saw one covering ice-hardened steel or a method of ice-hardening steel.
> 
> There is a Damasko patent on the use of a soft iron cage inside the ice-hardened steel, another that covers what seems to be the Damest treatment process, and one from 1995 (lapsed, not granted) to a watch case made from hardened steel ("Case for wristwatches, consisting of a watch case housing (1) with watch glass (2) and with a lid (3), characterized in that at least the housing part (1) made of a hardenable stainless steel having a carbon content greater than 0.4% made by machining from the solid material and then hardened. - no mention of ice). And, yes, Damasko has many other patents on things like case construction and silicon hairsprings.
> 
> https://worldwide.espacenet.com/sea...ed&TI=&bcId=1&locale=en_EP&page=0&return=true
> 
> If Konrad can identify an unexpired Damasko patent that covers the steel, I'd be glad to consider it. But it'd have to predate sale of watches made with the steel (you have to file your patent application before you release produce using the invention to the public, the US used to have a 1-year grace period).
> 
> The confusion about patents on watch sites and in watch journalism gets my attention because I'm a patent lawyer.


Wow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Penfold36

whineboy said:


> Mike, respectfully, we've been over this, ice-hardened steel is known, old and is not patented by Damasko. I've reviewed their patents and never saw one covering ice-hardened steel or a method of ice-hardening steel.
> 
> There is a Damasko patent on the use of a soft iron cage inside the ice-hardened steel, another that covers what seems to be the Damest treatment process, and one from 1995 (lapsed, not granted) to a watch case made from hardened steel ("Case for wristwatches, consisting of a watch case housing (1) with watch glass (2) and with a lid (3), characterized in that at least the housing part (1) made of a hardenable stainless steel having a carbon content greater than 0.4% made by machining from the solid material and then hardened. - no mention of ice). And, yes, Damasko has many other patents on things like case construction and silicon hairsprings.
> 
> https://worldwide.espacenet.com/sea...ed&TI=&bcId=1&locale=en_EP&page=0&return=true
> 
> If Konrad can identify an unexpired Damasko patent that covers the steel, I'd be glad to consider it. But it'd have to predate sale of watches made with the steel (you have to file your patent application before you release product using the invention to the public, the US used to have a 1-year grace period).
> 
> The confusion about patents on watch sites and in watch journalism gets my attention because I'm a patent lawyer.


What is #23 talking about then? It seems like it is about the hardening process. Maybe I am way off.

_Method for producing a component with a hardened surface_

"The method for the production of functional elements such as clock housing and housing cover, housing base, a latchkey or a crown, with hardened surface for wrist watch, comprises producing a blank of the functional elements as sintered body by sintering under use of stainless steel as sintered material and carrying out a carbon diffusion for arriving carbon atom to form a diffusion zone or diffusion layer on the surface of the blank, in the presence of carbonates in a salt bath at below 300[deg] C. The blank is treated for the carbon diffusion in a protective gas atmosphere. The method for the production of functional elements such as clock housing, and housing cover, housing base, a latchkey or a crown, with hardened surface for wrist watch, comprises producing a blank of the functional elements as sintered body by sintering under use of stainless steel as sintered material and carrying out a carbon diffusion for arriving carbon atom to form a diffusion zone or diffusion layer on the surface of the blank, in the presence of carbonates in a salt bath at below 300[deg] C. The blank is treated for the carbon diffusion in a protective gas atmosphere at a temperature over room temperature and is impregnated after the carbon diffusion, with a hardening plastic material closing the pores of the blank. The blank is manufactured with a density of 6.8-7.25 kg/dm 3>and with a pore size of 0.1-0.5 mu m. The carbon diffusion is carried out over a period of 5-6 days in a carbon containing protective gas atmosphere. The surface of the blank is chemically and/or mechanically processed for exposing the pores before the carbon diffusion. A hard material or hard metal coating is subjected on the functional elements for increasing the wear resistance."


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## whineboy

Penfold36 said:


> What is #23 talking about then? It seems like it is about the hardening process. Maybe I am way off.
> 
> _Method for producing a component with a hardened surface_
> 
> "The method for the production of functional elements such as clock housing and housing cover, housing base, a latchkey or a crown, with *hardened surface* for wrist watch, comprises producing a blank of the functional elements as *sintered body by sintering* under use of stainless steel as *sintered* material and carrying out a carbon diffusion for arriving carbon atom to *form a diffusion zone or diffusion layer on the surface* of the blank, in the presence of carbonates in a salt bath at below 300[deg] C. The blank is treated for the carbon diffusion in a protective gas atmosphere. The method for the production of functional elements such as clock housing, and housing cover, housing base, a latchkey or a crown, with hardened surface for wrist watch, comprises producing a blank of the functional elements as *sintered body by sintering* under use of stainless steel as *sintered material* and carrying out a carbon diffusion for arriving carbon atom to *form a diffusion zone or diffusion layer on the surface* of the blank, in the presence of carbonates in a salt bath at below 300[deg] C. The blank is treated for the carbon diffusion in a protective gas atmosphere at a temperature over room temperature and is impregnated after the carbon diffusion, with a hardening plastic material closing the pores of the blank. The blank is manufactured with a density of 6.8-7.25 kg/dm 3>and with a pore size of 0.1-0.5 mu m. The carbon diffusion is carried out over a period of 5-6 days in a carbon containing protective gas atmosphere. The surface of the blank is chemically and/or mechanically processed for exposing the pores before the carbon diffusion. A hard material or hard metal coating is subjected on the functional elements for increasing the wear resistance."


I don't think that is it for two reasons. First, the workpiece is made by sintering (metal powder is compressed and heated to form a solid body), we've seen Damasko cases being made by cutting bar stock. Second, it talks about surface hardening, Damaskos are hardened uniformly throughout. I underlined all this above. Also, there is no mention of cooling the piece - where's the ice treatment?

#23 is an Austrian application having a granted European counterpart patent. The national patents (including Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Great Britain, France) expired because Damasko stopped paying the mandatory annual fees. A lot of patent mumbo-jumbo, I know. What it says is Damasko seems to have relinquished its patents on that invention.


----------



## gunsmoke16610

DC 80 strap change


----------



## Penfold36

whineboy said:


> I don't think that is it for two reasons. First, the workpiece is made by sintering (metal powder is compressed and heated to form a solid body), we've seen Damasko cases being made by cutting bar stock. Second, it talks about surface hardening, Damaskos are hardened uniformly throughout. I underlined all this above. Also, there is no mention of cooling the piece - where's the ice treatment?
> 
> #23 is an Austrian application having a granted European counterpart patent. The national patents (including Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Great Britain, France) expired because Damasko stopped paying the mandatory annual fees. A lot of patent mumbo-jumbo, I know. What it says is Damasko seems to have relinquished its patents on that invention.


Thanks for the explanation. I thought that maybe the "below 300 [deg] C" was a lost in translation way of saying -300 degrees C, so that constituted the ice part of the equation. I know that they are hardened all the way through and this only talked about surface, but I'm the furtherest away from being technical so I thought I might be missing something. Oh well. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## StufflerMike

EP000001033632B1

View attachment EP000001033632B1_all_pages.pdf


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DK 105 at Hotel Vienna House QF Dresden


----------



## whineboy

stuffler said:


> EP000001033632B1
> 
> View attachment 13346383


Thank you for responding, Mike. I appreciate your investigating. If you contacted Damasko for that information, please also thank them for me, I know they have better things to do on a weekend than think about patents.

I still am not persuaded we should refer to Damasko's "patented ice-hardened steel". I think we can say Damasko has patented a watch case made of hardenable steel.

According to the English-language patent claims, the patent does not cover 'ice-hardened steel' just as an unfinished piece of steel. None of the claims mention ice or cooling (the claims are the numbered sentences at the end which define what is patented, the lengthy general discussion in a patent is supporting information, but does not define what is protected).

Claim 1, the broadest claim, covers a watch case made of a specific steel:

1. Case for wristwatches, consisting of a case part (1) which holds the watch movement with a watch glass (5) closing the case on the upper side and with a cover which closes the case on the underneath side (6) 
characterised in that at least the case part (1) is made from a hardenable stainless steel of the group X30 CrMo N15-1.​
I construe this claim to be a watch case having a crystal and caseback, the case being made of hardenable steel of specified type. This patent would cover a watch made of that steel type regardless of whether the steel actually was hardened which is smart, the patent could be used to stop a competitor even if they produced/imported cases made of hardenable material but did not yet do the hardening (the term "hardenable" is used). Some of the later claims (e.g. 10, 11) do involve the case after hardening but none of the claims mention performing the hardening using ice or cooling.

One would not say this patent covers ice-hardenable steel generally - the patent would not cover a knife made of hardenable stainless steel of the group X30 CrMo N15-1 because the knife does not have a case part which holds a watch movement.

If I was preparing a Damasko advertisement I'd say "Damasko's patented hardened steel watch case".

I note that this patent is in force in Germany until 2020 and has a counterpart in the US expiring in 2020.

These are my personal views and I do not speak for Damasko. Nothing I said should be attributed to Damasko or bind them in any way.

For those who are interested, we discussed Damasko patents in the past -- starting at post 5 in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/ice-hardened-monday-show-your-monday-pics-3995914.html


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## gunsmoke16610

DC80 in the wild


----------



## 74notserpp

+0 spd after 2 weeks









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

A rather crappy first photo of my DS 30 received today


----------



## gunsmoke16610

Somethings are built so well redundantcy is not necessary....


----------



## wtma




----------



## ndrs63

Just because it looked so good on the granite counter top

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## RKP

4jamie said:


> View attachment 13358507


I want this this DH 1.0!


----------



## faiz

whineboy said:


> Thank you for responding, Mike. I appreciate your investigating. If you contacted Damasko for that information, please also thank them for me, I know they have better things to do on a weekend than think about patents.
> 
> I still am not persuaded we should refer to Damasko's "patented ice-hardened steel". I think we can say Damasko has patented a watch case made of hardenable steel.
> 
> According to the English-language patent claims, the patent does not cover 'ice-hardened steel' just as an unfinished piece of steel. None of the claims mention ice or cooling (the claims are the numbered sentences at the end which define what is patented, the lengthy general discussion in a patent is supporting information, but does not define what is protected).
> 
> Claim 1, the broadest claim, covers a watch case made of a specific steel:
> 
> 1. Case for wristwatches, consisting of a case part (1) which holds the watch movement with a watch glass (5) closing the case on the upper side and with a cover which closes the case on the underneath side (6)
> characterised in that at least the case part (1) is made from a hardenable stainless steel of the group X30 CrMo N15-1.​
> I construe this claim to be a watch case having a crystal and caseback, the case being made of hardenable steel of specified type. This patent would cover a watch made of that steel type regardless of whether the steel actually was hardened which is smart, the patent could be used to stop a competitor even if they produced/imported cases made of hardenable material but did not yet do the hardening (the term "hardenable" is used). Some of the later claims (e.g. 10, 11) do involve the case after hardening but none of the claims mention performing the hardening using ice or cooling.
> 
> One would not say this patent covers ice-hardenable steel generally - the patent would not cover a knife made of hardenable stainless steel of the group X30 CrMo N15-1 because the knife does not have a case part which holds a watch movement.
> 
> If I was preparing a Damasko advertisement I'd say "Damasko's patented hardened steel watch case".
> 
> I note that this patent is in force in Germany until 2020 and has a counterpart in the US expiring in 2020.
> 
> These are my personal views and I do not speak for Damasko. Nothing I said should be attributed to Damasko or bind them in any way.
> 
> For those who are interested, we discussed Damasko patents in the past -- starting at post 5 in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/ice-hardened-monday-show-your-monday-pics-3995914.html


Just noticed your username 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Damasko DB1 on Gas Gas Bones.


















-- Wayne


----------



## fzen

Fixing fences after more flooding


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

fzen said:


> Fixing fences after more flooding


I'm north of you in Maryland. Enough with the rain! 

-- Wayne


----------



## kamonjj

^too bad you guys can’t send some of that rain to Cali


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

kamonjj said:


> ^too bad you guys can't send some of that rain to Cali


No kidding. Seems like it's feast or famine lately with rainfall. We had a really dry spell, then the wettest July in our history.


----------



## jarlleif

Finally trying out a Hirsch Robby. Really liking it so far.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Still with the DB1 until I finish yard work.









-- Wayne


----------



## nwiniewicz

My new DA36.....









- - - Updated - - -

My new DA36.....


----------



## awaisali

I'll post my first when it arrive's one week from now, DA36 on an arm jewelery, extremely anticipating it!
https://www.zintechnologies.com


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

DB1.









-- Wayne


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ndrs63

Changing the straps frequently reduces the symptoms of my watch buying addiction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

ndrs63 said:


> Changing the straps frequently reduces the symptoms of my watch buying addiction


The same could probably be said for a lot of us!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## gunsmoke16610

DC66....


----------



## quangphamvn

WOW


----------



## quangphamvn

Wow, i like it


----------



## gunsmoke16610

DC66 on Bonetto Cinturini 300D Dark Blue


----------



## dannyking

elbilo said:


> Grave Digger black and green at Monster Jam last night! Sorry, no wrist pic taken at the event (focused on my son having fun). GD placed first in the race and in overall event points.
> 
> View attachment 13210491


Nice picture of a nice watch and a monsterrrrr truckkk!


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

Weed whacking down the jungles growing around the house. The perlon strap is picking up a nice patina of dirt, grime and chlorophyll from farm work. I'm looking forward to the winter when the bracelet can go back on (or Damasko finally releases a quick-adjust clasp on the bracelet)


----------



## kamonjj

fzen said:


> Weed whacking down the jungles growing around the house. The perlon strap is picking up a nice patina of dirt, grime and chlorophyll from farm work. I'm looking forward to the winter when the bracelet can go back on (or Damasko finally releases a quick-adjust clasp on the bracelet)


Is there speculation they are updating the clasp?


----------



## MKN

kamonjj said:


> Is there speculation they are updating the clasp?


I Think they presented a prototype some time ago. There should be pictures somewhere on the forum. Whether it was for a strap or the bracelet i dont recall..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

MadsNilsson said:


> I Think they presented a prototype some time ago. There should be pictures somewhere on the forum. Whether it was for a strap or the bracelet i dont recall..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found a thread from 2016, yea hopefully that is released soon! I was gonna buy a 37 soon but I'm gonna hold out for that.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

DB4 with a new canvas strap I'm working on. It's super thick canvas from some old military gaiters.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

MadsNilsson said:


> Gratulation,a so beautiful watch
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> MadsNilsson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratulation,a so beautiful watch
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxtrott

Greetings from Regensburg


----------



## ldo123

Enjoying a warm Bavarian summer afternoon on the porch with my DH 3.0


----------



## MKN

5277 said:


> Gratulation,a so beautiful watch


Thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

DA34.  Tuesday


----------



## kit7

Just a bit of iron ore smelting on a Thursday.


----------



## kit7

View attachment 13418669


Just a bit of iron ore smelting on a Thursday.


----------



## myke

DS 30 yellow


----------



## 5277

myke said:


> DS 30 yellow


Gratulation,a so perfect watch.
But so poor that the leather is scratching at the sharp case (


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Dre

After a Damasko for Damasko trade, I now have a new-to-me DC66. Damn fine watch!


----------



## myke

its a Rios 1931 strap not the Damasko strap. it doesn't bother me if the strap frays as the long as the watch is pristine perfect and it is



5277 said:


> Gratulation,a so perfect watch.
> But so poor that the leather is scratching at the sharp case (


----------



## myke

great photo well done



khd said:


> I did the same for about a year when I bought my DA36, it was great and really helped me to bond with the watch so now I could never sell it!
> 
> I actually found it pretty relaxing to stop obsessing over watches for a while, and give WUS a break, although I had a couple of other hobbies and projects to keep me busy including getting a derelict old bike with some sentimental value going again after it sat under a tree for the last 30 years.
> 
> Good luck :-!
> 
> View attachment 12711187


----------



## myke

Dk 10 for a Saturday in town. Its on a very faded Dievas camo nato and keeping pretty good time. It sometimes runs a little fast for the first day of wearing and then settles in


----------



## Foxtrott

View attachment IMG_20180817_130449963.jpg


----------



## Foxtrott

View attachment IMG_20180826_151406202_HDR.jpg


----------



## OmarShablotnik

Just received this DSub1 yesterday from f29 and I love it, put it on a yellow Isofrane










...so now I have two Damaskos, with this DA373 being my first


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

DA45 on Rowi Fixoflex titanium.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## fogbound

On the wrist again but on a Cheapestnatos SB Khaki Strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

DK15 on duty


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

My DK15 from a few days ago, on a Page and Cooper digital camo NATO.









plus I've bought the ultimate Damasko accessory.










Guy

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> My DK15 from a few days ago, on a Page and Cooper digital camo NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I've bought the ultimate Damasko accessory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


How much did the bracelet set you back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

MadsNilsson said:


> How much did the bracelet set you back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on a visit to Page and Cooper on Thursday, and they had two 22mm Damasko bracelets on 'clearance' at £325. One for a DK and the other for a DC6* (model number is engraved on the side of the fitted end); listed on their website too.

Just looked and nothing on their website now. If you're interested, best to give them a ring on Monday.

Guy

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Bahnstormer_vRS said:


> I was on a visit to Page and Cooper on Thursday, and they had two 22mm Damasko bracelets on 'clearance' at £325. One for a DK and the other for a DC6* (model number is engraved on the side of the fitted end); listed on their website too.
> 
> Just looked and nothing on their website now. If you're interested, best to give them a ring on Monday.
> 
> Guy
> 
> Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


Thanks ill give them a ring.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I think this NATO suits the Dsub1 pretty snazzily


----------



## OmarShablotnik

This fluorescent yellow NATO fresh in from Redrooster.UK is actually the best match for the DSub1 handset


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

I took this last month and don't think I remembered to post it.


----------



## Relo60

Thursday


----------



## Mullmuzzler

I just love that fully lumed dial!


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## 5277

@exc-hulk
big gratulation nice looking and your 3th Damasko


----------



## exc-hulk

5277 said:


> @exc-hulk
> big gratulation nice looking and your 3th Damasko


Thank you.

Crazy fully lumed dial.


----------



## myke

I miss my GS motorcycles. I have had a few over the years. Perhaps in a year or 2 a 1200 GS



pixnw said:


> I wanted to take a ride on my much enjoyed BMW GS this morning, and of course the Damasko is the ideal watch to wear while taking a ride on my favorite German motorcycle. (I was also wearing a Sig Sauer pistol). I was in the shop getting ready when a friend called and asked if I could weld something for him fairly quickly. I told him to come by, and I took off my DA45 and put it on my favorite, well worn BMW riding gloves. Got the little project done and turned off the lights in the shop and got ready to leave. I went over to pick up my watch and noticed how awesome the lume was in the low light. I thought it was really cool, so I grabbed the camera off the bike and took a quick pic. Any doubts I had about a watch with a white dial quickly diminish when I see just how great the lume is in low light situations, with the watch as easily readable as it is in full light.
> View attachment 12814889


----------



## MKN

exc-hulk said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Crazy fully lumed dial.


That looks like a ratcheting clasp? If so, is it any good?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

MadsNilsson said:


> That looks like a ratcheting clasp? If so, is it any good?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, is a ratcheting clasp !

Really good to adjust the various wrist width.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## MKN

exc-hulk said:


> Yes, is a ratcheting clasp !
> 
> Really good to adjust the various wrist width.


Nice! Where did you get it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

MadsNilsson said:


> Nice! Where did you get it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p31210h254s2193-Watch-strap-Greven-2.html

Unfortunately the strap is only available in 18mm and 24mm at this time.


----------



## MKN

exc-hulk said:


> https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p31210h254s2193-Watch-strap-Greven-2.html
> 
> Unfortunately the strap is only available in 18mm and 24mm at this time.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre

I recently traded for a new-to-me DC66. Once again, Damasko + grey nato is a damn good combination!


----------



## Dre

I recently traded for a new-to-me DC66. Once again, Damasko + grey nato is a damn good combination!


----------



## chas58

*My first non Quartz!*

I stumbled upon a Damasko DA36 at auction (serial number 0257), and thought I had found a hidden bargain for this little known brand - it was going for $240.

Then at the last minute there was the inevitable bidding war, and it sold for $861. Dang, for that kind of money I would rather buy one here with a known providence. Well, actually I did&#8230;

Here is my new watch, my first non Quartz. I really liked the IWC pilot, but the price was insane, and a little research lead me to Damasko, thank goodness! I've realized it is bilingual, so now I have it speaking German. The kids think it is interesting that it said "Die" on Tuesday.


----------



## fogbound

Damasko DS30 has on Day3 of my typical 1 week rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

Happy to join the club. Very impressed with the quality at this price point.

DH1.0 on Toxic Shiznit blackout. Tomorrow it will go on a jungle green version.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

German metal & German glass.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Chocodove said:


> Happy to join the club. Very impressed with the quality at this price point.
> 
> DH1.0 on Toxic Shiznit blackout. Tomorrow it will go on a jungle green version.


Great !

This one is on my list.


----------



## jarlleif

*Re: My first non Quartz!*



chas58 said:


> I stumbled upon a Damasko DA36 at auction (serial number 0257), and thought I had found a hidden bargain for this little known brand - it was going for $240.
> 
> Then at the last minute there was the inevitable bidding war, and it sold for $861. Dang, for that kind of money I would rather buy one here with a known providence. Well, actually I did&#8230;
> 
> Here is my new watch, my first non Quartz. I really liked the IWC pilot, but the price was insane, and a little research lead me to Damasko, thank goodness! I've realized it is bilingual, so now I have it speaking German. The kids think it is interesting that it said "Die" on Tuesday.


Excellent choice for a first automatic! It will serve you well.


----------



## jarlleif

Back on my wrist after a 3-4 week break. The Damasko is probably my favorite companion for a long bike ride. Took the picture when I stopped for a cup of coffee.


----------



## traczu

DA 34 on a Strapcode bracelet, I like this combination.

Feels like a new watch


----------



## Caso

My new DS30! Absolutely love the proportions, the quality of every detail, and the way it wears on the wrist. Exceeds expectations for my initial impression so far! The green seconds hand and date add a modern edge to a classic design. I plan on writing a bit about this one once I've worn it a bit.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

Ten minutes out of the box! Brand spanking new.

Edit to add: And, it came with a cherry Tootsie Pop - thanks Watchmann!










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## Weetabix

Now I feel inadequate. My slide rule is not that big.


----------



## Caso

Weetabix said:


> Ten minutes out of the box! Brand spanking new.
> 
> Edit to add: And, it came with a cherry Tootsie Pop - thanks Watchmann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I got a grape one!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

My first Damasko after more than 100 Sinn watches ;o)


----------



## nodnar

5277 said:


> My first Damasko after more than 100 Sinn watches ;o)
> View attachment 13490299


To get blue hands and a 1-11 bezel was a special order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

5277 said:


> My first Damasko after more than 100 Sinn watches ;o)
> View attachment 13490299


Wow! I asked Watchmann a few months ago if a hour bezel was a possibility and I was told it wasn't. I'm also really surprised to see blue hands. Where did you order this? It looks great by the way!


----------



## 5277

Thank`s to you.
It comes directly from Konrad Damasko.
Special with black damest bezel / 1-11 ring / DC66 Hands / Mexico blue counter hands
and my wus-member number 5277 on the backside.


----------



## nodnar

5277 said:


> Thank`s to you.
> It comes directly from Konrad Damasko.
> Special with black damest bezel / 1-11 ring / DC66 Hands / Mexico blue counter hands
> and my wus-member number 5277 on the backside.


Wow that's great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

DH3.0 with low serial number









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

@74notserpp
Best number in the world,on your Aston too ;o)


----------



## 74notserpp

5277 said:


> @74notserpp
> Best number in the world,on your Aston too ;o)


I'm just missing my martini, shaken not stirred. 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

On my new MN strap.


----------



## cadenza

In memory of the great American architect, theorist, and writer Robert Venturi, who died today at 93.

_"Damasko DA 36 "Space, Time and Architecture" Triptych"_


----------



## cadenza

74notserpp said:


> DH3.0 with low serial number.


Fabulous green NATO there.
Do you have a manufacturer/color code for that strap by chance?


----------



## 74notserpp

cadenza said:


> Fabulous green NATO there.
> Do you have a manufacturer/color code for that strap by chance?


It's the stock Damasko Green Nato

http://www.damasko-watches.com/kr/accessories/straps-fasteners/nato-straps

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

I think the lume is OK.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

74notserpp said:


> It's the stock Damasko Green Nato
> 
> NATO straps - Straps & Fasteners - Accessories | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Actually the green NATO currently available via the Damasko website is a little different from the one mounted on my DH3.0,
as can be seen on the following image. It's a bit longer, the material appears a little softer and the green is not as dark as the one supplied with the watch, thus not matching perfectly with the colour of the dial.


----------



## ldo123

Sorry for the double posting...


----------



## 74notserpp

ldo123 said:


> Actually the green NATO currently available via the Damasko website is a little different from the one mounted on my DH3.0,
> as can be seen on the following image. It's a bit longer, the material appears a little softer and the green is not as dark as the one supplied with the watch, thus not matching perfectly with the colour of the dial.
> View attachment 13497509


My strap that came with my DH3.0 has 13 holes like the lighter coloured one as shown. It also looks to have more space from the last hole to the end of strap. Your mounted one looks to be shorter and has 12 holes.
I assumed the website green nato was the one my DH3.0 came with.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

luuuuuume


----------



## ldo123

74notserpp said:


> My strap that came with my DH3.0 has 13 holes like the lighter coloured one as shown. It also looks to have more space from the last hole to the end of strap. Your mounted one looks to be shorter and has 12 holes.
> I assumed the website green nato was the one my DH3.0 came with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Interesting - it appears they may have switched to another strap manufacturer. My DH3.0 has serial# 002 and was purchased in late 2017.


----------



## 74notserpp

ldo123 said:


> Interesting - it appears they may have switched to another strap manufacturer. My DH3.0 has serial# 002 and was purchased in late 2017.


Yeah, not sure what is going on with straps, but mine was purchased about 2 months ago and is serial #0007

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

74notserpp said:


> It's the stock Damasko Green Nato
> NATO straps - Straps & Fasteners - Accessories | Uhrenmanufaktur Damasko





ldo123 said:


> Actually the green NATO currently available via the Damasko website is a little different from the one mounted on my DH3.0, as can be seen on the following image. It's a bit longer, the material appears a little softer and the green is not as dark as the one supplied with the watch, thus not matching perfectly with the colour of the dial.





74notserpp said:


> My strap that came with my DH3.0 has 13 holes like the lighter coloured one as shown. It also looks to have more space from the last hole to the end of strap. Your mounted one looks to be shorter and has 12 holes.
> I assumed the website green nato was the one my DH3.0 came with.





ldo123 said:


> Interesting - it appears they may have switched to another strap manufacturer. My DH3.0 has serial# 002 and was purchased in late 2017.





74notserpp said:


> Yeah, not sure what is going on with straps, but mine was purchased about 2 months ago and is serial #0007


Wow, that is all unfortunately confusing. (Not you guys: I mean Damasko and the green color).

I was all set to order a green Damasko NATO, because I really like 74notserpp's dark green (almost blue-green) strap, but if Damasko is now stocking/shipping the lighter, more olive-green, straps then I am less interested. I guess one could send them ldo123's comparative photo (thanks!) and tell them one wants only the darker green, if still available?


----------



## ldo123

cadenza said:


> Wow, that is all unfortunately confusing. (Not you guys: I mean Damasko and the green color).
> 
> I was all set to order a green Damasko NATO, because I really like 74notserpp's dark green (almost blue-green) strap, but if Damasko is now stocking/shipping the lighter, more olive-green, straps then I am less interested. I guess one could send them ldo123's comparative photo (thanks!) and tell them one wants only the darker green, if still available?


Well, I sent them the photo and their reply was, that the darker one is currently unavailable, whatever that means...


----------



## cadenza

ldo123 said:


> Well, I sent them the photo and their reply was, that the darker one is currently unavailable, whatever that means...


Thank you.
Hmmm.... I guess it means that only the lighter olive-green is available now.

Too bad, because the darker green you and 74notserpp have is far more interesting and elegant imo.

But (I am not at all familiar with the green-faced Damaskos you both have), is Damasko now supplying straps that do NOT exactly match the green dial, whereas they very recently did? That seems so odd, no?


----------



## ldo123

cadenza said:


> Thank you.
> Hmmm.... I guess it means that only the lighter olive-green is available now.
> 
> Too bad, because the darker green you and 74notserpp have is far more interesting and elegant imo.
> 
> But (I am not at all familiar with the green-faced Damaskos you both have), is Damasko now supplying straps that do NOT exactly match the green dial, whereas they very recently did? That seems so odd, no?


I honestly can't say - perhaps the differences in colour are just evident, once you see the straps side by side. Nonetheless, I can say I noticed the change in colour and quality, once I unpacked the green NATO strap intended for my DC66Si (strap ordered in late Aug. and delivered in early Sep 2018).


----------



## ldo123

cadenza said:


> Thank you.
> Hmmm.... I guess it means that only the lighter olive-green is available now.
> 
> Too bad, because the darker green you and 74notserpp have is far more interesting and elegant imo.
> 
> But (I am not at all familiar with the green-faced Damaskos you both have), is Damasko now supplying straps that do NOT exactly match the green dial, whereas they very recently did? That seems so odd, no?


I honestly can't say - perhaps the differences in colour are just evident, once you see the straps side by side. Nonetheless, I can say I noticed the change in colour and quality, once I unpacked the green NATO strap intended for my DC66Si (strap ordered in late Aug. and delivered in early Sep 2018).


----------



## StufflerMike

cadenza said:


> Thank you.
> Hmmm.... I guess it means that only the lighter olive-green is available now.
> 
> Too bad, because the darker green you and 74notserpp have is far more interesting and elegant imo.
> 
> But (I am not at all familiar with the green-faced Damaskos you both have), is Damasko now supplying straps that do NOT exactly match the green dial, whereas they very recently did? That seems so odd, no?


What might seem odd might be a supply thing, no ? Maybe Damasko changed their supplier for whatever reason or supplier does not produce the dark green Nato anymore, no ?


----------



## cadenza

ldo123 said:


> I honestly can't say - perhaps the differences in colour are just evident, once you see the straps side by side. Nonetheless, I can say I noticed the change in colour and quality, once I unpacked the green NATO strap intended for my DC66Si (strap ordered in late Aug. and delivered in early Sep 2018).


You might be right, but the difference is indeed extremely apparent in your excellent comparative photograph. They are clearly two different colors, with more blue/less yellow in the darker one.

That said, as you write perhaps (probably, even?) under normal wearing/lighting conditions the differences would not be so perceptible between the dial and the strap since the two are already of such different materials, sheen, under-glass/not, etc.

In any case, side by side, the darker green looks more interesting to me.


----------



## ldo123

cadenza said:


> You might be right, but the difference is indeed extremely apparent in your excellent comparative photograph. They are clearly two different colors, with more blue/less yellow in the darker one.
> 
> That said, as you write perhaps (probably, even?) under normal wearing/lighting conditions the differences would not be so perceptible between the dial and the strap since the two are already of such different materials, sheen, under-glass/not, etc.
> 
> In any case, side by side, the darker green looks more interesting to me.


Yep, it does!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> What might seem odd might be a supply thing, no ? Maybe Damasko changed their supplier for whatever reason or supplier does not produce the dark green Nato anymore, no ?


Perhaps so. Perhaps a different supplier, or perhaps just different dye batches from the old supplier. Perhaps even Damasko intention/decision; I do not know.

What I meant by "odd" is that since Damasko clearly successfully managed to source that darker green, and the differences in color are clearly apparent, couldn't they have a new supplier produce that exact same color? Couldn't they provide a new supplier with the darker green fabric sample and specify, "Match this color."? I do not know how NATO strap production works, but it seems that dyes could be accurately tested and calibrated until an essentially perfect match was achieved.

I am an architect, and we certainly specify colors to be exact matches, even from different suppliers, all the time, and it works just fine even if it sometimes requires a few test samples to get there. I assume that auto, product, etc., manufacturers do so also, but perhaps the scale/sourcing of NATO strap production does not allow for that kind of specificity; I really do not know.


----------



## StufflerMike

cadenza said:


> Perhaps so. Perhaps a different supplier, or perhaps just different dye batches from the old supplier. Perhaps even Damasko intention/decision; I do not know.
> 
> What I meant by "odd" is that since Damasko clearly successfully managed to source that darker green, and the differences in color are clearly apparent, couldn't they have a new supplier produce that exact same color? Couldn't they provide a new supplier with the darker green fabric sample and specify, "Match this color."? I do not know how NATO strap production works, but it seems that dyes could be accurately tested and calibrated until an essentially perfect match was achieved.
> 
> I am an architect, and we certainly specify colors to be exact matches, even from different suppliers, all the time, and it works just fine even if it sometimes requires a few test samples to get there. I assume that auto, product, etc., manufacturers do so also, but perhaps the scale/sourcing of NATO strap production does not allow for that kind of specificity; I really do not know.


Email Damasko and ask exactly this and you will be in the know (maybe).


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> Email Damasko and ask exactly this and you will be in the know (maybe).


Okey-doke.


----------



## 5277

so clean design and function,thanks to the Damasko team


----------



## cadenza

Three instances of DA 36 _unter Altweibersommer*** (im Los Angeles)_.

























***Indian Summer


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## fzen

Put the bracelet back on since it's late enough in the year that my wrist isn't swelling so much when working outdoors


----------



## cadenza

fzen said:


> Put the bracelet back on since it's late enough in the year that my wrist isn't swelling so much when working outdoors


That bracelet looks great.

I looked online and
a) the Damasko website is being re-structured for end of October

b) the only one I saw for sale is from longislandwatch.com

c) for those who own one: is the cost really $699 (o|), in general, or is that only from that one store?


----------



## noregrets

WatchMann will get a bracelet for you.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## 5277

@exc-hulk
super picture


----------



## exc-hulk

5277 said:


> @exc-hulk
> super picture


Thank you Sir!


----------



## JoeyLotion

Switched over to the NATO..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Foxtrott

DA46


----------



## Foxtrott

delete


----------



## 5277

If i am richer,i buy more than a half anti-reflecting glas


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## JoeyLotion

New Zulu..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

platinumEX said:


>


Not gonna lie, kinda regret not going with Damasko rather than Sinn when I see photos like this
The legibility is second to none really...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

_Ferdia_ said:


> Not gonna lie, kinda regret not going with Damasko rather than Sinn when I see photos like this
> The legibility is second to none really...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I did too. So i sold my 104 and bought a Damasko. I have no regrets about that decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

I wanted the Sinns to appeal to me, but they couldn't quite do it.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

sorry for bashing,but of course if i check Sinn EZM 1.1 vs DC80
Damasko wins in all quality points


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

DA45, back from the WatchMann C.O.A. spa (thanks for the 13-day turnaround, Greg!) & resting on an official Packers foam cheesehead. TGIF.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ldo123

exc-hulk said:


>


I love the clarity and the atmosphere of these low light photos that you upload here regularly. They really underline the beauty of Damasko watches - simply stunning!


----------



## exc-hulk

ldo123 said:


> I love the clarity and the atmosphere of these low light photos that you upload here regularly. They really underline the beauty of Damasko watches - simply stunning!


Thank you Sir !

I like these kind of photography very much.
Focus on the essentials.


----------



## Foxtrott




----------



## cadenza

A Damasko 3x Clockwork Orange triptych...

...Now you see it...








..Now you see it...








...Now you see them....


----------



## myke

DA 35


----------



## oso2276

DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## 5277

for me the perfect matching strap,thanks Jan


----------



## exc-hulk

still the DC80


----------



## StufflerMike

DK105 Blue


----------



## Relo60

Sunday


----------



## fzen

After running the chainsaw. Damasko is my tool watch because I don't feel like I ever have to take it off. I have a massive oak down that I need to find time to deal with next


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10..2.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## myke

Ds 30 On Thanksgiving


----------



## myke

DK 10 ona Rios aviator


----------



## Larry23




----------



## copemanphoto

DA 36 for Tuesday and maybe tomorrow










Cheers, Mike.


----------



## posaune76

DC67, Hirsch Buffalo strap


----------



## sabercrystal

Hmm, still getting the hang of navigating this forum. I already posted this on Images.

In either case, what's the routine posting a review of my new DC80?


----------



## sabercrystal

Hmm, still getting the hang of navigating this forum. I already posted this on Images.

In either case, what's the routine posting a review of my new DC80?

View attachment 13549265


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## nodnar

sabercrystal said:


> Hmm, still getting the hang of navigating this forum. I already posted this on Images.
> 
> In either case, what's the routine posting a review of my new DC80?
> 
> View attachment 13549265


Start a new post, in Damasko I guess, love to read it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

View attachment 13552299


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## kb.watch

dupe post


----------



## kb.watch

My DA38 combo most days lately


----------



## MKN

jarlleif said:


>


Is that a Sinn strap? Do mind sharing a few more photos?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

MadsNilsson said:


> Is that a Sinn strap? Do mind sharing a few more photos?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm happy to take a few. It's a 856 strap with the smaller clasp. It was included with the EZM 13 I purchased a few months ago. It was a bit difficult to attach it to the Damasko, I had to push quite hard to get the spring bar to pop into place. Let me know if there is a certain angle you really want to see.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

jarlleif said:


> I'm happy to take a few. It's a 856 strap with the smaller clasp. It was included with the EZM 13 I purchased a few months ago. It was a bit difficult to attach it to the Damasko, I had to push quite hard to get the spring bar to pop into place. Let me know if there is a certain angle you really want to see.


Thats plenty, thanks! I mainly wanted to see if it left a gap within the lugs, but it doesnt look like it. It looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

DH3.0 strap change. Green nato for green isofrane. I like it and matches the dial well.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

You need to update your signature


----------



## 74notserpp

I have been meaning to for awhile... 

I need to log on via a pc to change it, as I can't do it from my phone. Pure laziness on my part.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

74notserpp said:


> I have been meaning to for awhile...
> 
> I need to log on via a pc to change it, as I can't do it from my phone. Pure laziness on my part.


And, while you are at that, you also need a DA34, DA35, DA343, DA353, DA44, DA45, DC66Si, DC67Si, DK10, or DK11...any of the Damasko Reds, for when you are red-lining drawings! Plenty of choices! 

_(Architect here; I find red-lining very calming and meditative actually...most of the time. When red-lining is not calming then of course my face is probably more red than any watch details ever could be....:-|)_

_(One of the architects I admire and respect the most, of all time, lives/works in your city. Glenn Murcutt, so very great. |>)_


----------



## 74notserpp

cadenza said:


> And, while you are at that, you also need a DA34, DA35, DA343, DA353, DA44, DA45, DC66Si, DC67Si, DK10, or DK11...any of the Damasko Reds, for when you are red-lining drawings! Plenty of choices!
> 
> _(Architect here; I find red-lining very calming and meditative actually...most of the time. When red-lining is not calming then of course my face is probably more red than any watch details ever could be....:-|)_
> 
> _(One of the architects I admire and respect the most, of all time, lives/works in your city. Glenn Murcutt, so very great. |>)_


I'm actually a surveyor, so I spend most of my time deciphering the architectural drawings 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

74notserpp said:


> I'm actually a surveyor, so I spend most of my time deciphering the architectural drawings


Ha ha ha! Yes, first we architects act nice, get the site surveys from you, and then we proceed to make your life complete hell! :0

Seriously, though, look up Glenn Murcutt's work. I have never seen any of his projects in real life (I have never been to AUS unfortunately) but it is all so beautiful, elegant, smart...I think. The lectures I have heard have all been great and he seems like a very nice person too. One-man studio...that is truly incredible in this day and age.

Anyway, sorry for OT, back to Damaskos.


----------



## 5277

today blue day on the fuzzy red carpet


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10 191018.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10 Angle shot bw.jpg
View attachment DK10 Case back.jpg


----------



## Weetabix

I'm a civil engineer.


74notserpp said:


> I'm actually a surveyor, so I spend most of my time deciphering the architectural drawings
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Is that because the Civil drawings are so clear, you don't need to decipher them? ;-)

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Oh Yeah!


----------



## cadenza

myke said:


> Oh Yeah!


Red Hot DAFünfunddreißig Peppers!


----------



## StufflerMike

Hausputz


----------



## cadenza

...


----------



## myke

DS 30 On a Rios 1931


----------



## daffie




----------



## myke

DK 10 on my fav evergreen tree my Mother In Law planted in our yard.


----------



## Memento Vivere

Preparing for our second trip to Iceland with my bulletproof DC66 by my side!

Over the year I've owned this now, it's become one of my top 3 favorite watches. As WUS' resident Seiko fanboy, that speaks volumes as to how great this watch is.


----------



## Maddog1970

Another Seiko fan boy here....

After a very Seiko summer, am dipping my toe back into the Damasko pool with a DC57.....

Owned 3 other Damasko in the past, but have never held onto them or one reason or another...

Now after a lot of research, feel this could be the one I end up keeping!

Should be here tomorrow and will throw up some pics then!


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Memento Vivere

It's interesting, I'm noticing that a lot of people big on the Seiko forums with higher end Japanese collections are also really into Sinn and Damasko. Very cool.

Edit: one more shot


----------



## oso2276

DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Memento Vivere said:


> It's interesting, I'm noticing that a lot of people big on the Seiko forums with higher end Japanese collections are also really into Sinn and Damasko. Very cool.
> 
> Edit: one more shot
> 
> View attachment 13580117


Have always liked the Germans (just look at my sig), something about the design and way they are put together!


----------



## myke

DA 20 on a basic Nato


----------



## Maddog1970

Back in the Damasko flod with my new DC57 "special" with red 2nd hand on the Chrono.....love it!


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Yenn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

As a Seiko fan boy and lumeaholic, I am often seriously disappointed with others attempts at lume (Sinn can you hear me?), that said Damasko has really got its poop together with their full lume dials.....

So I offer the following as exhibit LUME!


----------



## myke

DA 20 on a Rios 1931 strap


----------



## daffie

Maddog1970 said:


> As a Seiko fan boy and lumeaholic, I am often seriously disappointed with others attempts at lume (Sinn can you hear me?), that said Damasko has really got its poop together with their full lume dials.....
> 
> So I offer the following as exhibit LUME!
> 
> View attachment 13584185


I agree. Here's my DA47...


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DK105 for the Munichtime Launch Party


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

^
Fabulous photo.
True grit.


----------



## fzen

The batteries on the tractor and the zero turn mower are both dying and needed swapping out. As usual, I change into the damaskso when changing into hard wearing clothes (usually battle scarred and grease stained)


----------



## Relo60

Appear✋🏾

Damasko DA 34 reporting for babysitting fun:-!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Maddog1970

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13598351


Very nice with the orange Chrono hands!


----------



## jarlleif

It's duck time


----------



## Caso

The matte finishing on the dial and hands really is beautiful.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 on a Borealis bond nato.....


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

New arrival.


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your DC80.


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10 on the 10th of the month.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

My first DaMasko, loving the DA20 Vintage...


----------



## anrex

Sorry, double post.


----------



## ldo123

anrex said:


> My first DaMasko, loving the DA20 Vintage...


I suspect this one may not be your last Damasko


----------



## anrex

ldo123 said:


> I suspect this one may not be your last Damasko


So far, this will not be my last DaMasko. Eying the DC80 Green as the possible next keeper.


----------



## ldo123

anrex said:


> So far, this will not be my last DaMasko. Eying the DC80 Green as the possible next keeper.


I actually had the DC80 on my radar, but I somehow need a running seconds hand and a date wheel - so I'm waiting for the DC86 or something close to it...


----------



## anrex

yea Baker Mansfield!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Virgul3

Very clean !


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 on bracelet......

purchased originally, like a fool, on leather....but love the Damasko bracelet so much it was inevitable......shoulda just got it like this in the first place!


----------



## anrex

``


----------



## fogbound

Wrong post


----------



## MKN

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Damasko Ikarus?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

MadsNilsson said:


> The Damasko Ikarus?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

DA20


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

A little better pic then from this morning...


----------



## CSanter

Bracelet looks great!!


----------



## elbilo

Gearing up for a new Winter activity


----------



## jarlleif

Cycling on a chilly morning with my DA37


----------



## StufflerMike

Wristwatch: Damasko DC66
Watch stand: Indulou (https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/indulou-watch-stands-contemporary-industrial-design-4831105.html)
Clock: 1930s Junghans Art Deco alarm table clock


----------



## Tickythebull

Sweet









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Thinking of picking up some TF Natos when their ordering is reopened

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Mirroring the DC80 Black


----------



## cadenza

Off the wrist to clean the bicycles.

Damasko DA36 and two more cups of coffee for the road(s).


----------



## river bum

DA44 with a few strap options.


----------



## Weetabix

cadenza said:


> Off the wrist to clean the bicycles.
> 
> Damasko DA36 and two more cups of coffee for the road(s).
> 
> View attachment 13657625


What strap is that on?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Weetabix said:


> What strap is that on?


Toshi strap; Papaya color; from 2010.
https://toshi-straps.co.uk/product/papaya/

If I were to change one thing I do wish I had ordered it with the grey stitching option, but at the time I wasn't thinking it would always stay on the DA36.

Toshi's owner/artisan, Richard Beard, is a very nice person, with excellent communication, and the strap quality has been superb even after all these years and wear.

https://toshi-straps.co.uk/

The buckle is a RHD (Bob Davis) double deployant clasp that Jack Alexyon at IWW (International Watch Works) bead-blasted to match the DA36 case perfectly. The clasp is still pristine after almost 9 years of use. 
Better photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/wrist-shots-germans-only-lets-see-em-261306-1257.html#post47175191

My only maintenance on the strap has been the occasional cleaning and re-hydration with Collonil products, which have been excellent.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Weetabix

I really like that orange!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Weetabix said:


> I really like that orange!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


Yes, perfect combo!


----------



## Relo60

DA34 today and our Christmas tree is up. Trying to brighten up this gray Monday


----------



## anrex

On a Chestnut MN Strap...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

From the Black Friday event. Waite a minute. It just occurred to me; Germany does not celebrate Thanksgiving. Those sneaky Watch Companies across the "Pond" did it again to me...


----------



## ndrs63

The good old DA36 back from the closet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

anrex said:


> From the Black Friday event. Waite a minute. It just occurred to me; Germany does not celebrate Thanksgiving. Those sneaky Watch Companies across the "Pond" did it again to me...


I've been eyeing one of these for some time, budget (ahem, permission) held me back for the sale.

A very nice choice, wear it well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_0324.jpg


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## anrex

Made a B&W pic for another thread, decided to share...


----------



## anrex

From the original pic...


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36 
"There's a fog upon L.A., 
and I'm nowhere near the Blue Jay Way...." 
triptych.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## myke

DA 20 On a Dievas Nato


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10 Sunday 9th









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Monday 10th December 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Now with attachment









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 20 Vintage


----------



## MKN

Da46









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

New arrival! Looks and feels fantastic on my small wrist. Would like to find a suede strap.


----------



## MKN

spencers said:


> New arrival! Looks and feels fantastic on my small wrist. Would like to find a suede strap.
> 
> View attachment 13711801


Lovely! Congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

MadsNilsson said:


> Lovely! Congratulations


Thanks! The crystal is nothing I've ever seen before. At some angles it fades away as if it's not even there! It was quite baffling at first where I thought the crystal was somehow missing!


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## spencers

Trying out the Damasko rubber strap today. Have a B&R camel suede on the way.


----------



## thewheel82

Love the proportions of the DS30 but wish it came in a "less busy" dial, perhaps smaller minute markers, and had an option for a bracelet. I think the DA3x series dials scaled down for the DS30 would look great also.


----------



## Young Ben

... You know about the Sinn 556i right?


----------



## Weetabix

spencers said:


> Thanks! The crystal is nothing I've ever seen before. At some angles it fades away as if it's not even there! It was quite baffling at first where I thought the crystal was somehow missing!


My wife even noticed that about mine. I love the crystal and its disappearance. I judge other watches harshly compared to my DA38.


----------



## cadenza

spencers said:


> Trying out the Damasko rubber strap today. Have a B&R camel suede on the way.
> 
> View attachment 13716219


That looks like a very appropriate and beautiful watch/strap combo.

I'll be interested to see the suede strap on, but this rubber strap looks more fitting and interesting to me on the DS30 than the leather strap in your first post above. Very nice.

I like the texture of the rubber contrasted with the stick markers of the dial (might not look as good on a numeral dial, not sure).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

cadenza said:


> That looks like a very appropriate and beautiful watch/strap combo.
> 
> I'll be interested to see the suede strap on, but this rubber strap looks more fitting and interesting to me on the DS30 than the leather strap in your first post above. Very nice.
> 
> I like the texture of the rubber contrasted with the stick markers of the dial (might not look as good on a numeral dial, not sure).


Totally agreed! The rubber texture plays better than the smooth black leather strap. I am hoping the suede will do the same when it arrives next week. I'll be sure to post a picture or two!


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special, on the factory metal for Flieger Friday!


----------



## spencers

B&R Camel Suede arrived. Ordered the size small and it fits perfectly on the smallest hole. It's so comfy compared to the included Damasko straps. Wife said this watch is her favorite of the watches I've owned previously (Steinhart Ocean One, Apple Watch, Shinola Runwell, Seiko SKX007)


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 20 Dievas nato


----------



## myke

Double post on the DA 20 above sorry here is a new photo of my minty DA 46 Blk


----------



## kingblackbolt

DB4 
May your Christmas be white
May your lume be khaki
And 
May your case always be Damest coated


----------



## oso2276

+ 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

X-Mas dinner


----------



## Foxtrott




----------



## cadenza

oso2276 said:


> +


Where is that; what race?

Is that a Bahrain-Merida rider?


----------



## 5277

My stopwatch


----------



## oso2276

cadenza said:


> Where is that; what race?
> 
> Is that a Bahrain-Merida rider?


Hi, this is in Costa Rica. The race is called "Vuelta Ciclista a Costa Rica" (Tour of Costa Rica). The pictures is from the 9th day (stage: Pérez Zeledón-Llano Grande de Cartago).

I do not recall the team of raider in the picture. But the winner that day was this one:







Oscar Quiroz

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DK 10


----------



## wtma




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

ldo123 said:


> I suspect this one may not be your last Damasko


Just caught your post. You would make a great fortune teller.


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC80 in Bamberg today


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## 1165dvd

5277 said:


> My stopwatch
> View attachment 13747815
> 
> View attachment 13747819
> 
> View attachment 13747821


Cannot stop thinking about this watch. If a 2019 purchase works out, it'll be this exact configuration Damasko (I have already contacted Greg at Watchmann about the DC80 "5277" Edition ;-)) or a Bremont MBII white dial. Until then, thanks for your pictures.


----------



## ldo123

anrex said:


> Just caught your post. You would make a great fortune teller.
> 
> View attachment 13750537


 love that watch - the strap is a perfect match!


----------



## exc-hulk

still the DC80


----------



## 5277

I love,love,love my Damasko


----------



## cle_steve

EDC

<<<<Pic deleted by mod, rule 8 violation>>>>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Been on a Damasko binge of lately with the addition of my latest, DA44. :-!
Traffic light trinity? :roll: (green, yellow, & red)


----------



## posaune76

DC67 on a Hirsch strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Out for a frosty walk 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23

Not used to extreme snow like this in Greece..
It's always good to have the right tool for the job though |>


----------



## MKN

Larry23 said:


> Not used to extreme snow like this in Greece..
> It's always good to have the right tool for the job though |>
> 
> View attachment 13780683


If not for your description if definitely would not have guessed Greece. Must bring the northern parts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23

MadsNilsson said:


> If not for your description if definitely would not have guessed Greece. Must bring the northern parts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, northern Greece indeed  Although it is expected to strike Athens as well today


----------



## Doulos Christos

3 y/o watch still looks band new.


----------



## myke

D K 10 
fruit basket


----------



## Doulos Christos

'Dsubbing' it today.


----------



## 5277

Today my DC80


----------



## 5277

Damasko DA47


----------



## 5277

And with my old good friend Karl behind ;o)


----------



## reemas

Two different straps. The second one is a Horween leather Nato.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

5661nicholas said:


>


Great looking combo. You should post the pic on Damasko's FB if you haven't already.


----------



## MKN

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is that elastic band?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

I couldn't be more pleased with my new used DA46. I received it on Christmas eve and noticed that it wasn't keeping very good time, so on Christmas day, I cracked the back open and made a fairly large adjustment. If I remember correctly, I moved the eccentric screw nearly three hash marks in the increase direction. I didn't expect much since I was only using an iPhone app as a timegrapher. Well, here it is 18 days later and I'm ten seconds slow. Interestingly enough, it lost 14 seconds in the first week and it has been ever so slowly gaining them back. If the trend holds true, it should be perfect in another 20 days.


----------



## 5661nicholas

MadsNilsson said:


> Is that elastic band?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, from Nick Mankey designs. It is called the hook strap.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

stuffler said:


> Great looking combo. You should post the pic on Damasko's FB if you haven't already.


Thank you, unfortunately this is about as far as my social media outlets extend 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

5661nicholas said:


> Yes, from Nick Mankey designs. It is called the hook strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll head over and have a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jarlleif

My Damasko has basically become the only watch I wear cycling. It's so easy to read at a glance. I only sometimes wish I'd gotten a 47 because the timing bezel would be useful for timing rides.


----------



## ldo123

jarlleif said:


> My Damasko has basically become the only watch I wear cycling. It's so easy to read at a glance. I only sometimes wish I'd gotten a 47 because the timing bezel would be useful for timing rides.


Well if the funds permit it, you may actually want to get a Damasko with a rotating bezel. From all of the 3 Damasko watches that I own, my „DC 66 Si" gets the most wrist-time, simply because it's so versatile. The bi-directional rotating bezel is one of the things I use most on this watch, in fact even more than the chronograph function...


----------



## cadenza

I'm a cyclist like jarllief, and very much agree with him. I also occasionally use my DA36 on rides, and a rotating bezel would be useful.

On the other hand, I'm not doing 200m flying intervals at the StubHub Center, so a chronograph would be complete overkill for my needs, (having never needed one of my own in my life and their being totally superfluous for non-sporting use). As Ido123 pointed out, just having the Damasko DA47/etc. bi-rotating bezel alone would be a very useful addition, in multiple instances in fact, without adding complication/too many $, especially compared to a DC.

Or, just use the G-Shock for rides.... ;-)
_(I was very pleasantly surprised recently when I needed a new strap and "bezel" for my ~20-year old but still-perfectly running G-Shock, and they arrived within a week following purchase on eBay...for $15 total. Wow. "New" watch in 60 seconds!)_


----------



## cdustercc

I use the heck out of my bezel. I was originally a little disappointed that I didn't get the 2-11 bezel, but The 5-55 has been of such great use that I'm really glad that I have it now. Having only owned unidirectional bezels in the past, I'm absolutely loving this one. I hope it turn out to be as robust as advertised since I've used it literally hundreds of times in the three weeks that I've had this watch.


----------



## anrex




----------



## cadenza

cdustercc said:


> I use the heck out of my bezel. I was originally a little disappointed that I didn't get the 2-11 bezel, but The 5-55 has been of such great use that I'm really glad that I have it now. Having only owned unidirectional bezels in the past, I'm absolutely loving this one. I hope it turn out to be as robust as advertised since I've used it literally hundreds of times in the three weeks that I've had this watch.


Very nice.

Yes, a 5-55 bezel seems so much more logical with a 2-11 dial, where a 2-11 bezel would seem obnoxiously redundant. I think a 5-55 would look better on a stick dial for that matter, like on the DA45 or DSUB2, etc.

Plus, personally I like that a 5-55 bezel looks more like a chapter ring, subordinate in that sense; somehow the 5-55 numbering just feels more appropriate everywhere except for on the main dial.


----------



## cadenza

Speaking of these beautiful Damasko rotating bezels, can someone explain to me why they are only offered in black, even on the grey non-Damest cases? 

Is there some technical reason that the bezels on those watches do not have the same grey finish, with black markings, or is it simply a Damasko aesthetic choice? 

I can see why Damasko match a black bezel to the black dials even on the grey case models, but it seems that a grey case + grey bezel would look really great on the white dial models, especially if one is also buying the grey Damasko bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike

Are you talking anout the bezel inlay ? Or bezel ? Mine, pic is the DA42, do march the grey case colour.


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> Are you talking anout the bezel inlay ? Or bezel ? Mine, pic is the DA42, do march the grey case colour.


The bezel inlay, but not really an inlay _per se_ anymore.

In other words, could Damasko make a grey bezel top and sides without the wide black/white inlay area, and instead with only CNC'd numeral/stick markers in the steel, those filled in with the black inlay material?


----------



## StufflerMike

cadenza said:


> The bezel inlay, but not really an inlay _per se_ anymore.
> 
> In other words, could Damasko make a grey bezel top and sides without the wide black/white inlay area, and instead with only CNC'd nueral/stick markers in the steel, those filled in with the black inlay material?


You need to ask Damasko I am afraid.


----------



## jarlleif

ldo123 said:


> Well if the funds permit it, you may actually want to get a Damasko with a rotating bezel. From all of the 3 Damasko watches that I own, my „DC 66 Si" gets the most wrist-time, simply because it's so versatile. The bi-directional rotating bezel is one of the things I use most on this watch, in fact even more than the chronograph function...


Yeah, some day I probably will get another Damasko. Although there are some other brands and styles of watches I'd like to explore first.


----------



## jarlleif

cadenza said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Yes, a 5-55 bezel seems so much more logical with a 2-11 dial, where a 2-11 bezel would seem obnoxiously redundant. I think a 5-55 would look better on a stick dial for that matter, like on the DA45 or DSUB2, etc.
> 
> Plus, personally I like that a 5-55 bezel looks more like a chapter ring, subordinate in that sense; somehow the 5-55 numbering just feels more appropriate everywhere except for on the main dial.


The 1-11 bezel looks redundant but I've read some people use it as a second time zone which seems pretty cool. I personally have a 24 hour glycine Airman for that purpose so I'd rather have 5-55 on the Damasko. I time things way more frequently than I track second time zones


----------



## 5661nicholas

On a Watch Steward strap.....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


> The 1-11 bezel looks redundant but I've read some people use it as a second time zone which seems pretty cool. I personally have a 24 hour glycine Airman for that purpose so I'd rather have 5-55 on the Damasko. I time things way more frequently than I track second time zones


Good point; I had not thought of the secondary second time zone aspect, but like you I'd just as soon add or subtract 9, in my case...keep my aging brain that tiny incremental bit more "nimble" (or so they say...). :- )


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jarlleif said:


> The 1-11 bezel looks redundant but I've read some people use it as a second time zone which seems pretty cool. I personally have a 24 hour glycine Airman for that purpose so I'd rather have 5-55 on the Damasko. I time things way more frequently than I track second time zones


It's great that Damasko, unlike most other makers today, actually offers a choice in bezels. I'm not really a frequent traveler, but I do need to track different time zones on a regular basis, so the 12-hour bezel is much more useful to me (I also have experience w/the Airman & 1675 GMT-Master so was already used to 24-hour bezels), especially since you can still use it to time things, whereas the 60-minute bezel doesn't work well for time zones. I'm guessing that 2-for-1 versatility is why the U.S. military specified a 12-hour bezel in some of its watch specifications (e.g., for the Benrus Type I & II & the Marathon Navigators), though only the 1st 15 or 20 minutes had minute markers.


----------



## jarlleif

stolen-gmt-master said:


> It's great that Damasko, unlike most other makers today, actually offers a choice in bezels. I'm not really a frequent traveler, but I do need to track different time zones on a regular basis, so the 12-hour bezel is much more useful to me (I also have experience w/the Airman & 1675 GMT-Master so was already used to 24-hour bezels), especially since you can still use it to time things, whereas the 60-minute bezel doesn't work well for time zones. I'm guessing that 2-for-1 versatility is why the U.S. military specified a 12-hour bezel in some of its watch specifications (e.g., for the Benrus Type I & II & the Marathon Navigators), though only the 1st 15 or 20 minutes had minute markers.


Yeah, I agree. I'm very happy that they offer a choice. I've tried to time things with my Airman's 24 hour bezel and it's almost impossible other than eyeballing how far the hour hand has moved from the starting point. I would imagine that a 12 hour bezel is much easier as the marks still line up in 5 minute increments making the math very simple.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

anrex said:


> View attachment 13799683
> View attachment 13799689
> View attachment 13799691


Beautiful, is that brown stitching?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

DA45


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

I just joined Club Damasko. I was looking at the blasted case, "Hack" Hamilton, but decided to go a bit upscale. This one is enroute to me. The yellow second hand won me over.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc




----------



## jarlleif

mplsabdullah said:


> .


I'm really liking the looks of the green model. How do you feel about it in person?


----------



## mplsabdullah

jarlleif said:


> I'm really liking the looks of the green model. How do you feel about it in person?


I like it in person even more than I do in pictures.


----------



## myke

DK 10 on a Rios


----------



## jarlleif

mplsabdullah said:


> I like it in person even more than I do in pictures.


One more question for you and I guess anyone who would care to chime in. Do you think the hunter model would look good with a yellow seconds hand? I'm sure that could be custom ordered.


----------



## mplsabdullah

jarlleif said:


> One more question for you and I guess anyone who would care to chime in. Do you think the hunter model would look good with a yellow seconds hand? I'm sure that could be custom ordered.


Wouldn't be something I'd be interested in however I suppose it could look nice.


----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


> One more question for you and I guess anyone who would care to chime in. Do you think the hunter model would look good with a yellow seconds hand? I'm sure that could be custom ordered.


Every time I ask Greg Stein at Wtchmann about changing out seconds (or ordering custom) he always replies:
1) Yes, it can be done.
2) No, he would not really recommend it, the original combinations always look better, to him.

I'm beginning to think that he might be on to something, given that he handles a lot of Damaskos. ;-)


----------



## jarlleif

cadenza said:


> Every time I ask Greg Stein at Wtchmann about changing out seconds (or ordering custom) he always replies:
> 1) Yes, it can be done.
> 2) No, he would not really recommend it, the original combinations always look better, to him.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that he might be on to something, given that he handles a lot of Damaskos. ;-)


That makes sense but I still can't help wondering about it...


----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


> That makes sense but I still can't help wondering about it...


Oh, trust me, I still wonder too.
But, $80 + shipping to replace the second hand only...and when Greg then says, "Hmmm..."; makes me wonder a little less.
Or, I just move the wonder to the "which new strap?" category.


----------



## Weetabix

jarlleif said:


> One more question for you and I guess anyone who would care to chime in. Do you think the hunter model would look good with a yellow seconds hand? I'm sure that could be custom ordered.


Isn't that just a black DA46?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Weetabix said:


> Isn't that just a black DA46?


Weetabix, 
I think jarllief is asking about changing the seconds hand on a Damasko DH2.0 "Hunter" (as seen on mplsabdullah's watch above) from the original white to substituted yellow.

I hope this PhotoShop mock-up is OK, mplsabdullah and jarllief, in order to give jarllief an idea of what the mod might look like.

*Damasko DH2.0 Original (white seconds hand):*









*Damasko DH2.0 Modified (yellow seconds hand, PS mock-up):*


----------



## Weetabix

Oh! Right. I have the DH1.0 on my mind because I have one on order.


----------



## jarlleif

cadenza said:


> Weetabix,
> I think jarllief is asking about changing the seconds hand on a Damasko DH2.0 "Hunter" (as seen on mplsabdullah's watch above) from the original white to substituted yellow.
> 
> I hope this PhotoShop mock-up is OK, mplsabdullah and jarllief, in order to give jarllief an idea of what the mod might look like.
> 
> *Damasko DH2.0 Original (white seconds hand):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damasko DH2.0 Modified (yellow seconds hand, PS mock-up):*


Thanks for the mock up! That's exactly what I was referring to. I think it may have looked better in my head. Hmm... I really want that classic Damasko yellow second hand... but I also like that green dial. I thought maybe I could scratch both itches with one watch- but maybe not!


----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


> Thanks for the mock up! That's exactly what I was referring to. I think it may have looked better in my head. Hmm... I really want that classic Damasko yellow second hand... but I also like that green dial. I thought maybe I could scratch both itches with one watch- but maybe not!


My advice?
I think not, really.

The yellow seconds hand looks super on a black dial such as the DA36, etc., where it is very dynamic and is the one "hotspot" of the otherwise pretty somber palette (grey, black, white).

The DH, otoh, is (from what I can see; I have not seen one irl) pretty "rich" already with the hunter-green dial. Then, green + yellow = brown, and it could look very muddy/too "warm" with a yellow seconds hand, especially in motion.

I think the DH models really do need the "cooler" (color temp) white, and white only, markers/numerals/hands to do full justice to the green dial.
Also, more colors on the dial limits the colors/combinations of complementary straps, in my opinion.


----------



## 5661nicholas

I think it would look sweet, plus its something no one else has. I don't know why, but I am all for mods. I have thought about other colors seconds hands/date wheels for my DS30, but it looks so damn clean in black and white. You really can't make a bad choice, keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

That yellow mock up looks alright however I still doubt it's something I'd go with.

Trying out a leather NATO I've had lying around for years


----------



## 5277

Nightlight on my DA47


----------



## 5277

And with daylight from yesterday


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

Out and about with my DK15 last weekend.










Guy

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Delivered yesterday to my office, on the wrist for drive home. The seller included a Damasko brown strap as well, I mounted that this morning (and have a green/yellow stripe Erika's MN enroute). After only a few hours, I'm very pleased with this watch. It's a great quality departure from the rest of the divers in my small collection.


----------



## 5661nicholas

riff raff said:


> Delivered yesterday to my office, on the wrist for drive home. The seller included a Damasko brown strap as well, I mounted that this morning (and have a green/yellow stripe Erika's MN enroute). After only a few hours, I'm very pleased with this watch. It's a great quality departure from the rest of the divers in my small collection.


Congratulations, looks great, dig the splash of yellow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## MikeVG




----------



## 5661nicholas

MikeVG said:


> View attachment 13838025


Nice mods done to this one. The DS30 is quickly taking over as my daily driver.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Another day on the Martu.


----------



## ldo123

5661nicholas said:


> Nice mods done to this one. The DS30 is quickly taking over as my daily driver.


Nice watch, however too miniscule for me to wear. I wish Damasko would offer a 42mm version of the DS30.


----------



## Tanjecterly

ldo123 said:


> Nice watch, however too miniscule for me to wear. I wish Damasko would offer a 42mm version of the DS30.


I think you want the Sinn 836.


----------



## ldo123

Tanjecterly said:


> I think you want the Sinn 836.


Definitely not - I've tried Sinn watches on during several occasions - I even went to their HQ in Frankfurt. But no, Sinn just doesn't „speak" to me...


----------



## 5661nicholas

ldo123 said:


> Nice watch, however too miniscule for me to wear. I wish Damasko would offer a 42mm version of the DS30.


It's funny, my wrist is just under 7" and I was drawn to it primarily because of its thin, 38mm case. I actually find it wears a bit larger due to how big the dial is, and how thin the bezel is. YMMV, good luck in your hunt, Damasko makes plenty of larger models.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

MikeVG said:


> View attachment 13838025


These DS30 really do look so much more "grown up" with the white date wheel, regardless of the color of the seconds hand, imo.


----------



## Ragl

DA46









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Between last night and this morning I have scrolled through the last 3 years of pictures in this thread! But still can't decide which Damasko I want. Dang it. I know I want a 1-11 bezel so at least there's that, but I can't decide on white or black dial or which style dial. :think|


----------



## MKN

Ragl said:


> DA46
> 
> View attachment 13840435
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


That bezel has a great shine to it. Is it worn or is it just the light?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

MadsNilsson said:


> That bezel has a great shine to it. Is it worn or is it just the light?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just the natural light through a window Mads.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## riff raff

New to me Erikas MN with brushed hardware.


----------



## MKN

Ragl said:


> Just the natural light through a window Mads.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


Just shows how much the bezel changes in the light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

My new Planet Ocean has had most of the wrist time lately, but my DA46 is demanding my time this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DS 30 On a Rios 1931 strap


----------



## BriarAndBrine

My DA46 decided to pose for me this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Getting to work. But first....


----------



## 5661nicholas

BriarAndBrine said:


> My DA46 decided to pose for me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic, great watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

5661nicholas said:


> Great pic, great watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm very happy with both. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Very happy with my new acquisition...a DC58 with yellow hand.


----------



## StufflerMike

DSub3 came in today


----------



## pherret

I definitely like the look of the DSUB3 over the 2. Looks like it was built for a Hirsch Robby orange or Isofrane. Great pics.


----------



## riff raff

Gorgeous Mike, I love the orange accents, not too little, not too much, just right!


----------



## riff raff

Minus 1 and some light snow this morning in Maryland.


----------



## Adventureman

Dsub1 looks great, definitely doesn't look like any other dive watch.


----------



## jarlleif

Not really a nato person but trying one out for a couple days


----------



## ikelemas

On olive green with yellow lines MN Strap.. not Erika's though..









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren

ldo123 said:


> Nice watch, however too miniscule for me to wear. I wish Damasko would offer a 42mm version of the DS30.


Me too!


----------



## BriarAndBrine

DA46 while I watch my kid play Fortnite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robmellor

This was one of mine.









Very classy and tough as nails.

Rob


----------



## daffie

My newest addition...DC58 with yellow chronohand.


----------



## StufflerMike

You need to update your signature


----------



## daffie

stuffler said:


> You need to update your signature


Haha...indeed. Cheers Mike


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## 5277

A so good working watch,i am very happy.


----------



## Foxtrott

DA46


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Arrived today - my first Damasko! (DA43). First impression is comfortable, clean, and legible. I actually like it more on first blush than I thought I would. It appears huge on my 7.25" wrist in this photo but not in person.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Oh yes white dial is a so perfect combination


----------



## CSanter

NE winter vibes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Just picked up the rubber strap for my DA46. I spotted the water beads on my way indoors this morning and had to take the shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Needs pvd hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Weetabix

Arrived about an hour ago. Had to let it warm up. The strap isn't as vivid in real life as in the photo.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## jay_smith

Mike, that's a great strap you've got the DA38 on, what is it?


----------



## MikeVG

jay_smith said:


> Mike, that's a great strap you've got the DA38 on, what is it?


Thanks Jay, not sure which watch strap you are referring to. The left most watch is a DA36 with a Erika's MN strap. The second from the right is a DB1 with a stock Damasko suede leather strap.


----------



## 5277

Perfect timetool


----------



## jay_smith

MikeVG said:


> Thanks Jay, not sure which watch strap you are referring to. The left most watch is a DA36 with a Erika's MN strap. The second from the right is a DB1 with a stock Damasko suede leather strap.


Thanks, yes, it was the DB1 strap I was admiring (didn't look very carefully). Good news, that means it will be available with Damasko hardware too.


----------



## jarlleif

MikeVG said:


> View attachment 13870627


Great picture! Great collection!


----------



## jarlleif

Switched to blue leather for now


----------



## anrex

```


----------



## 5277

backside with any many german text ;o)


----------



## Matt2006

I freakin love this watch and feel like most pics just don't do it justice. Not sure these do either. It's phenomenal in person.


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

Matt2006 said:


> I freakin love this watch and feel like most pics just don't do it justice. Not sure these do either. It's phenomenal in person.
> 
> View attachment 13889761
> 
> View attachment 13889715


Man I need a Damasko on my wrist. That's a beauty. The thing will be to decide which one, although yours is a clear contender hahaha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Matt2006

93 Honda Civic said:


> Man I need a Damasko on my wrist. That's a beauty. The thing will be to decide which one, although yours is a clear contender hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get one, they're awesome! I want a DK14, DH1, or DA46 next... so many cool options in their product lineup. My current one that I posted the pics of is a DSub1 from Gnomon shop.


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

Matt2006 said:


> Get one, they're awesome! I want a DK14, DH1, or DA46 next... so many cool options in their product lineup. My current one that I posted the pics of is a DSub1 from Gnomon shop.


Beautiful piece. I forgot Gnomon sells Damasko. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special on bracelet for today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

My DC58 back on German Heavy Metal...


----------



## jarlleif

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullmuzzler

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the design, but I'm just not sure about the green date. It look odd on the photos.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Mullmuzzler said:


> Love the design, but I'm just not sure about the green date. It look odd on the photos.


Oddly enough this is the 3rd DS30 I've had and don't plan on flipping this one. I had the yellow initially and then 2 green. I'm a big fan, although it is a bit neon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik

@WatchOutChicago: I am curious, what straps have you found to work well colourwise with the neon green second hand? I initially had some reservations about DS30 green, but especially your first picture above has made me reconsider.


----------



## TgeekB

New for me.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brekel

DA42 on Martu leather.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## mgh1967

My DS30 on a BluShark academy.

I bought the DS30 here on the forum just to try it out and figured I'd flip it but when I unpacked it I knew it was a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## vwtech

Just arrived...


----------



## 1165dvd

vwtech said:


> Just arrived...


That's a nice box. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech

1165dvd said:


> That's a nice box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm deep in the midst of sizing the braclet and then actual pictures will follow


----------



## vwtech

Out of the box and on the wrist.


----------



## 1165dvd

vwtech said:


> Out of the box and on the wrist.


More like it. Excellent choice. Good luck with your new Damasko.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## TgeekB

New strap from Damasko for my DA36










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## riff raff

Strapco rubber on my DS30


----------



## Moss28

mgh1967 said:


> My DS30 on a BluShark academy.
> 
> I bought the DS30 here on the forum just to try it out and figured I'd flip it but when I unpacked it I knew it was a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyLotion

DA36!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

When she's running but you're walking and she says meet back at the car at 12:15, and you just don't feel like a Gshock.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom

DA36!


----------



## Marty47

I’m patiently waiting for my Damasko DA43 to arrive with a minute bezel,my first Damasko!


----------



## myke

DK 10


----------



## myke

DA 20 
On a Dievas Nato


----------



## StufflerMike

„Orange" is the colour of today


----------



## MKN

stuffler said:


> „Orange" is the colour of today
> 
> View attachment 13951783


Could I persuade you to compare the DA42 with the Dsub side by side?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

myke said:


> DK 10


May I ask what that strap is and where you got it?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I THINK IT IS A SEATBELT NATO FROM GNOMON



Weetabix said:


> May I ask what that strap is and where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I THINK IT IS A SEATBELT NATO FROM GNOMON



Weetabix said:


> May I ask what that strap is and where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DC 56 On a cold day in Toronto


----------



## myke

DK 10 from the back
...... photo sorry all


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## Adventureman

Edit - wrong picture


----------



## Marty47

The wait is over my Damasko DA43 arrived today...


----------



## 5277

Damasko is so high quality.
After 5 years of daily beating,near new (little scratch on the bezel).


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## riff raff

That looks great! I hope the bracelet option for us DS30 owners is available soon. (I need to stop buying watches and save for that bracelet!)



4jamie said:


> View attachment 13957525


----------



## myke

DK 10 stuck on a cacti


----------



## Igorek

DA43


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

DB1


----------



## DuckaDiesel

First Damasko


----------



## Moss28

DuckaDiesel said:


> First Damasko


A fine choice

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

On its way to a new home currently. I'll always have a special place in my heart for may first Damasko. Took this picture on my last day wearing it.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


> On its way to a new home currently. I'll always have a special place in my heart for may first Damasko. Took this picture on my last day wearing it.


Too bad. Beautiful watch.

That photo really shows how great the DA37 looks on the Damasko bracelet (much better than on a strap imo...I have a DA37 on a strap, lust after the bracelet but cannot afford one).


----------



## blcklab666

DuckaDiesel said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## Tycho Brahe

oh wait


----------



## riff raff

blcklab666 said:


> What strap is that?


Looks like an Erika's MN


----------



## ikelemas

with matching strap..









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

blcklab666 said:


> What strap is that?


Erika's MN strap.
Grey with white line.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Canvas and ds30


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain

DuckaDiesel said:


> Canvas and ds30


I like that. Which strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Acidstain said:


> I like that. Which strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Cloverstraps


----------



## jarlleif

cadenza said:


> Too bad. Beautiful watch.
> 
> That photo really shows how great the DA37 looks on the Damasko bracelet (much better than on a strap imo...I have a DA37 on a strap, lust after the bracelet but cannot afford one).


In some lights I really loved the DA 37, in others I disliked the dark color of the steel with the white dial. The replacement arrived in the mail today. I'm loving it so far and am going to try the bracelet out tonight. I haven't seen any real pictures (stock photos don't count) of the DH 2.0 on a bracelet so I might be making history.


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

A couple pictures of the DH 2.0 on the Damasko bracelet


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DK105 on flight EZY 5631









and at Baselworld


----------



## 1165dvd

stuffler said:


> Damasko DK105 on flight EZY 5631
> 
> View attachment 13998885
> 
> 
> and at Baselworld
> 
> View attachment 13998873


Mike, any momentum within Damasko for a smaller variant of this line? Not necessarily a women's watch, but more traditional dress watch size? I really like this watch, but not the 42mm size.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## exc-hulk

DC66 today


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Heading to Austria for a few days of work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

mgh1967 said:


> My DS30 on a BluShark academy.
> 
> I bought the DS30 here on the forum just to try it out and figured I'd flip it but when I unpacked it I knew it was a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you slide the nato strap with spring bars on? If so are you using the stock spring bars?


----------



## mgh1967

DuckaDiesel said:


> Can you slide the nato strap with spring bars on? If so are you using the stock spring bars?


I'm using the stock spring bars and the nato slides through pretty easily, it rubs against the case just a little bit.


----------



## exc-hulk

still


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Toxicnatos and ds30. 
Had to use curved spring bars. 
This may be my favorite look for ds30 so far.


----------



## myke

DK 10 on a Camo Nato


----------



## pjmaxm

New to me DS30 on my favorite type of strap: Eulit Perlon (Panama model to be exact). Amazing German watch on an amazing German strap.

I was trying to hold off getting the DS30 till they made a bracelet for it but after realizing I like having one daily wearer on bracelet (my Aqua Terra) and one daily wearer on a perlon (used to be my 556i) I jumped when I found a good deal on this DS30. That yellow seconds hand pops just like it did on the DA36 I had but wow the date really pops even more.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## StufflerMike

DK105 in Basel, March 22


----------



## frankier

DC 56 s/n 20 - dutifully ticking away since 2004


----------



## ACG

New addition this week










Love seeing this on a watch (or almost anything)


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS

DK15 on Friday










Guy

Sent from my Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Jrsaleh

Just got a DB3


----------



## sabercrystal




----------



## 5277




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Case back shot of the inhouse movement


----------



## Airquotes

My new (to me) DC66 on a bund. I think it works really well.


----------



## StufflerMike

Pic not showing up for me. IMGUR ?


----------



## fzen

Spring engine maintenance









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

A little island hopping this afternoon.


----------



## jarlleif

Enjoying the view after a nighttime run. I love how the green dial takes on a slate grey tone in some lights!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Foxtrott

View attachment DSC_8429.jpg


----------



## anrex

m/


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spedmonkey

Five years old, and still looking like the day I bought it









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

My DS30 arrived this morning after waiting a few months before finally deciding to order it, well worth the wait. Custom order direct from Damasko for a yellow second hand with white date, but only took two weeks to arrive to me in France. There wasn't exactly a "wow" factor when I opened the box, but understated is what I wanted as my everyday watch so it's perfect.

I like the standard brown strap OK, maybe a little darker than I expected, but I always had a slightly thicker black custom leather strap in mind which should make the yellow pop a little more, probably with parallel stitching in black but maybe grey, and maybe a dark grey or black canvas strap too. I have some textured nylon and silicon straps to try on it first to help me decide, will post some pics in the aftermarket strap thread over the weekend.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## heyBJK

*First Damasko*

A big thanks to my good friend, Mhutch, for getting me interested in Damasko and to Greg at WatchMann for supplying me with my very first Damasko. I appreciate Greg patiently answering my questions! I'm very impressed...the folks at Damasko know how to do tool watches right.


----------



## Vioviv

Foxtrott said:


> View attachment 14062593


Love this picture! Copied it immediately, albeit not nearly as artfully ... I really need to invest in a new camera, and maybe photography lessons ...


----------



## watchclocker

A present for my birthday from my mum. I love the weight of it and personally I think the shape is perfect; Damasko were spot on with the size and shape. It's a gorgeous timepiece and whenever I take it off I love the way the bracelet clinks as I put it down.


----------



## riff raff

I didn't bring a dive watch to the New Orleans Aquarium, but my DS30 was ready to get wet.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## riff raff

DS30 on for Game Five - Lets Go Caps!


----------



## watchclocker

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


Let's see some more pics of this please! 🙂
Also the picture I posted of my DA36 keeps saying blocked image, any ideas why people?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## pherret




----------



## JHelmuth

Gonna be sad to see this one go....


----------



## myke

DK 10 CALLING OUT SPRING


----------



## MKN

myke said:


> DK 10 CALLING OUT SPRING


Isn't that a DA4x ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Mine was outdoors as well.


----------



## Vioviv

Guten tag!


----------



## MikeVG

Damasko synchronized quartet


----------



## myke

Da 35


----------



## neural.necrosis

Just picked up my first Damasko, a DA37 Black. I've wanted one of these for years, finally pulled the trigger on a preowned one from this forum!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Another reliable performance.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## myke

Dk 10 and Dafadil


----------



## MKN

myke said:


> DS 30 and tulips


Are you taking the piss or do you really not know them apart ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743

love this one


----------



## riff raff

OK, this is really a DS30 over tulips! (although Spring doesn't appear to have quite reached my part of Maryland)


----------



## Maddog1970

57 special.....


----------



## myke

nope Dk 10


MadsNilsson said:


> Isn't that a DA4x ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

I got so confused between the DK10/DA4x?/DS30; tulips/not tulips; spring/not quite spring; Ontario/Maryland; etc., that I just had to go outside and verify a few things for myself...

DA36
Bougainvillea
Evening
Spring
Los Angeles

...all confirmed! ;-)


----------



## myke

My wife and I are florists hence the flower photos



cadenza said:


> I got so confused between the DK10/DA4x?/DS30; tulips/not tulips; spring/not quite spring; Ontario/Maryland; etc., that I just had to go outside and verify a few things for myself...
> 
> DA36
> Bougainvillea
> Evening
> Spring
> Los Angeles
> 
> ...all confirmed! ;-)


----------



## MKN

riff raff said:


> OK, this is really a DS30 over tulips! (although Spring doesn't appear to have quite reached my part of Maryland)
> 
> View attachment 14100777


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

myke said:


> nope Dk 10


I run the risk of going out on thin ice here, I know. But judging from the lugs (among other elements) that's definitely not a DK. 
I feel like Mr. stuffler might come and confirm or deny soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, I tend to say it is a DK 10 if I only could see the red Si which hides at 9:35 / 9:38 as rhe pic of our member 41mets shows.


----------



## MKN

stuffler said:


> Well, I tend to say it is a DK 10 if I only could see the red Si which hides at 9:35 / 9:38 as rhe pic of our member 41mets shows.
> 
> View attachment 14101419


Fair enough. I thought the case was different. 
My bad Myke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DS 30 and tulips


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## myke

Great capture



wtma said:


> Case back shot of the inhouse movement


----------



## TgeekB

myke said:


> DS 30 and tulips


Will be in Amsterdam in a little over a week. I'm sure we'll see lots of tulips there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## riff raff

myke said:


> DS 30 and tulips


Florist, that makes sense! I wondered how you got the shot without ruining the flowers. My DS30 is light, but not that light!


----------



## myke

DK 10 and my Ural


----------



## riff raff

myke said:


> DK 10 and my Ural


now that's appropriate! Which model?


----------



## myke

My Ural is a 2016 patrol. It is signed and used as a delivery vehicle for our Flower shop. Thanks for asking


----------



## cadenza

myke said:


> My Ural is a 2016 patrol. It is signed and used as a delivery vehicle for our Flower shop. Thanks for asking


Wow, great! That color is really super.

(I don't know anything about those things, but it sure is beautiful. What is the advantage vs a car/van?)


----------



## myke

its just a marketing tool. When it sits on the sidewalk in front of the store as it does it attracts a lot of attention. The bike is well known in the hood



cadenza said:


> Wow, great! That color is really super.
> 
> (I don't know anything about those things, but it sure is beautiful. What is the advantage vs a car/van?)


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tiki5698

Body shot of DS30 on NATO, kinda looks a little small???

I'm 5'7" with 7.25" wrists....

Really comfortable to wear though.


----------



## tiki5698

Body shot of DS30 on NATO, kinda looks a little small???

I'm 5'7" with 7.25" wrists....

Really comfortable to wear though.

View attachment 14108585


----------



## 74notserpp

DH3.0









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

tiki5698 said:


> Body shot of DS30 on NATO, kinda looks a little small???
> 
> I'm 5'7" with 7.25" wrists....
> 
> Really comfortable to wear though.
> 
> View attachment 14108585


Looks fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

My new DA46 on dark grey Strps.nl velour strap. Very comfortable.


----------



## 5277

green over green


----------



## Rice and Gravy

A bunch of Norwegians and a German walk into a bar... Or something like that.

On a rubber tropic strap from watchgecko









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

I call it :
33 perls and 2 hits


----------



## riff raff

Looks fine to me. I'm 5'11" w 7.5" wrist, which works for me.
When I switch to one of my 41-42 mm, heavier divers, I always feel it.



tiki5698 said:


> Body shot of DS30 on NATO, kinda looks a little small???
> 
> I'm 5'7" with 7.25" wrists....
> 
> Really comfortable to wear though.


----------



## jay_smith

In the kitchen with my Damasko DS30Y on a Barton Bands canvas strap.


----------



## Igorek

Timeless


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MKN

DA46 special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

MadsNilsson said:


> DA46 special


I cannot find the info: what makes a Damasko "Special"?
I do not mean _special_ to the owner (I have two and of course they are special, very)...I mean are there "Special Editions" of some Damaskos, in this case the DA46? What is the difference from a "standard" DA46?


----------



## StufflerMike

cadenza said:


> I cannot find the info: what makes a Damasko "Special"?
> I do not mean _special_ to the owner (I have two and of course they are special, very)...I mean are there "Special Editions" of some Damaskos, in this case the DA46? What is the difference from a "standard" DA46?


Look at the seconds hand more closely.


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> Look at the seconds hand more closely.


Yes, obviously that is a difference....

But: Is that the only difference?
One cannot expect to know if that is the extent of the "specialness" by simply looking at the color difference between hands, yeah?


----------



## StufflerMike

cadenza said:


> Yes, obviously that is a difference....
> 
> But: Is that the only difference?
> One cannot expect to know if that is the extent of the "specialness" by simply looking at the color difference between hands, yeah?


What's not special for you is special for others. Are we going to discuss linguistic semantics now ? Already in 2016 Damasko wrote on customizations:



> Now you have the possibility your DAMASKO to customize and thereby make it unique. Whether there should be another pointer , another Bi light or an engraving , so do your DAMASKO something *special* .We are happy with questions and ideas available and inform you of your options next month.Greetings from DAMASKO GmbH


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> What's not special for you is special for others. Are we going to discuss linguistic semantics now ? Already in 2016 Damasko wrote on customizations:


You know what, Mike? 
No, we are definitely not going to discuss semantics now, nor even the remote judgment of others. 
Just conduct. OK?

I asked a very simple question, quite politely. Everyone can see plainly see that the seconds hand is white. What I (speaking for myself only) cannot see is if there are other aspects (movement, case-back, etc.) that might also make the watch "special". Just a simple curiosity and question, mine, asked simply.

I always thought that a forum moderator would moderate a forum because he/she was a more experienced person, able and willing to answer questions from the less experienced members by virtue of their knowledge, interest, available time, and possible connection to the industry, that many other members do not have.

You certainly seem to have a lot of knowledge, interest, time, and apparently also the connection to the industry.

Unfortunately you have also demonstrated (not only to me) a penchant for pretty snarky replies delivered with a superior tone, as here in your two replies to me, for as long as I have read this forum. It's quite tedious, maybe even demeaning/insulting to others in some cases, not so interesting or educational, and I don't get it, as a human interaction. Why adopt that stance if you're so tired of replying? Just don't answer the questions, no? You could very easily have simply answered,_ "The only difference is the color of the seconds hand, which is only supplied by special request."_, just one simple sentence, clear, and everyone would have been far better off for it.

So, please, there really is no need for you to respond to any questions I ask in the future; hopefully someone more relaxed will do so, in a more courteous and generous manner. Thank you.


----------



## cadenza

MadsNilsson said:


> DA46 special


*N.B.: @ MadsNilsson:*
If it is indeed the case that _"The only difference is the color of the seconds hand, which is only supplied by special request." _(and even if not) that makes a "DA46 Special", yours is a very beautiful watch, and the white seconds hand is great, far more elegant than the standard yellow is with that bezel, etc. |>

Because of your post I am now looking for a DA46 Special. I think it's much more interesting than my DA37, and than a standard DA46.


----------



## StufflerMike

In case I will go on to answer questions you post please just skip or use the ignore function. Thank you.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

cadenza said:


> *N.B.: @ MadsNilsson:*
> If it is indeed the case that _"The only difference is the color of the seconds hand, which is only supplied by special request." _(and even if not) that makes a "DA46 Special", yours is a very beautiful watch, and the white seconds hand is great, far more elegant than the standard yellow is with that bezel, etc. |>
> 
> Because of your post I am now looking for a DA46 Special. I think it's much more interesting than my DA37, and than a standard DA46.


You have to custom order da46 with white seconds hand. I did it too and also requested inner AR only and a roby rubber strap. It takes 4-6 weeks to get it, I am 4 weeks in.


----------



## cadenza

DuckaDiesel said:


> You have to custom order da46 with white seconds hand. I did it too and also requested inner AR only and a roby rubber strap. It takes 4-6 weeks to get it, I am 4 weeks in.


Thank you, I appreciate the detail.

I love the yellow seconds on my DA36, but that is such a simpler watch; I think the white seconds is more elegant with the white-marked bezel of the DA46...it is such a gorgeous watch that way, just so balanced and well-proportioned. Did you order grey case or black?

Yes, inner AR only would definitely be my request on my next Damasko. The outer AR on my 6-7 year-old DA36 is "peeling" in a couple of small spots, and I don't really know what to do about (but, not to worry; I will make _extensive_ use of the WUS/Google search functions, so as to avoid any further snark here...).

Cheers.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

cadenza said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the detail.
> 
> I love the yellow seconds on my DA36, but that is such a simpler watch; I think the white seconds is more elegant with the white-marked bezel of the DA46...it is such a gorgeous watch that way, just so balanced and well-proportioned. Did you order grey case or black?
> 
> Yes, inner AR only would definitely be my request on my next Damasko. The outer AR on my 6-7 year-old DA36 is "peeling" in a couple of small spots, and I don't really know what to do about (but, not to worry; I will make _extensive_ use of the WUS/Google search functions, so as to avoid any further snark here...).
> 
> Cheers.


I got the regular grey case with 1-11 gmt bezel. As far as peeling outer AR you can have Watchmann (damasko AD) replace the crystal with inner AR only for $135. Some use polywatch to remove it but not sure if I would dare to try myself


----------



## cadenza

DuckaDiesel said:


> I got the regular grey case with 1-11 gmt bezel. As far as peeling outer AR you can have Watchmann (damasko AD) replace the crystal with inner AR only for $135. Some use polywatch to remove it but not sure if I would dare to try myself


Very nice. I like the 1-11 bezel too.

Perfect! I bought my 2 Damaskos from Greg, so I will contact him. He's been really great in every dealing; super customer service. Thanks.

And...only two weeks to go for you. I look forward to seeing the images (and, on how many different straps? ;-)). Enjoy.


----------



## trhall

Got my first Damasko -- a customized DC80 LHD with 12-hr bezel.


----------



## MKN

cadenza said:


> *N.B.: @ MadsNilsson:*
> If it is indeed the case that _"The only difference is the color of the seconds hand, which is only supplied by special request." _(and even if not) that makes a "DA46 Special", yours is a very beautiful watch, and the white seconds hand is great, far more elegant than the standard yellow is with that bezel, etc. |>
> 
> Because of your post I am now looking for a DA46 Special. I think it's much more interesting than my DA37, and than a standard DA46.


I didn't mean to start something here. Calling it special is my own nomenclature and nothing Damasko has made up. It's just how I would qualify the special order Damaskoes that have been popping up on the forum. 
Mine is just a white seconds hand - yes. Nothing really complex.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

trhall said:


> Got my first Damasko -- a customized DC80 LHD with 12-hr bezel.


Very very nice. I didn't know that they would/could do destro models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

MadsNilsson said:


> Very very nice. I didn't know that they would/could do destro models.


Thanks! Did a separate post here on the custom order and request. Was happy they accommodated my ask.


----------



## myke

DA 46 Black


----------



## myke

Another Shot


----------



## MKN

trhall said:


> Thanks! Did a separate post here on the custom order and request. Was happy they accommodated my ask.


Yes I saw. Very helpful bunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sui generis

View attachment DSC_0105.jpg

View attachment DSC_0109.jpg


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## myke

very nice but i prefer the splash of yellow on mine



MadsNilsson said:


> DA46 special
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

MadsNilsson said:


> I didn't mean to start something here. Calling it special is my own nomenclature and nothing Damasko has made up. It's just how I would qualify the special order Damaskoes that have been popping up on the forum.
> Mine is just a white seconds hand - yes. Nothing really complex.


There is absolutely no need for you apologize in any way at all!
The only thing you started was a positive contribution, by posting a beautiful watch; followed that up with a clear, polite, succinct explanation; and then inspired a deeper appreciation, all of which is only good.

Thank you and enjoy your special DA46; it's really great.


----------



## cadenza

_Damasko DA36, "In Ara Coeli" triptych.
_
May 4, 2019.
Los Angeles, CA.
Not a cloud in the sky_ (but there is a beautiful little red/white 2-seater airplane way, way, way up there, in the center of the top middle image of the 9-square grid, heading out over the Pacific at sunset...it must be amazing to be sitting in that cockpit...)._


----------



## exc-hulk

Still


----------



## MKN

cadenza said:


> There is absolutely no need for you apologize in any way at all!
> The only thing you started was a positive contribution, by posting a beautiful watch; followed that up with a clear, polite, succinct explanation; and then inspired a deeper appreciation, all of which is only good.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy your special DA46; it's really great.


How pleasant of you to say - thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## MKN

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.[/QUOTE]

Although strange men on the internet will passionately agree or disagree with you..

Lovely watch - a Damasko loves a nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Find myself lusting after a DA20......I know, it has no lume, but man it's a nice watch!

My DC57 Special with a BOAT load of lume!


----------



## trhall




----------



## tiki5698

Picked up some shoulder-less springbars, this watch is not going anywhere.


----------



## cadenza

tiki5698 said:


> Picked up some shoulder-less springbars, this watch is not going anywhere.


Is that a Barton strap? 
How well does the hardware finish match the Damasko case finish?


----------



## tiki5698

This one is toxicnato seatbelt, hardware is brushed so not a perfect match but I don't really notice.



cadenza said:


> Is that a Barton strap?
> How well does the hardware finish match the Damasko case finish?


----------



## tiki5698

This one is toxicnato seatbelt, hardware is brushed so not a perfect match but I don't really notice.



cadenza said:


> Is that a Barton strap?
> How well does the hardware finish match the Damasko case finish?


----------



## StufflerMike

Two Damasko watches at Lake Garda


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ Beautiful location and watches.

My DA44


----------



## noregrets

stuffler said:


> Two Damasko watches at Lake Garda
> 
> View attachment 14133121


Stunning Mike!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

The back. I adjusted sharpness and light, so the color is a bit off.










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New DA47 joins my DC57.....love the white dialled, full lume Damasko.....very strappy!


----------



## Houston Grey

Joined the club! First two weeks with this guy and very satisfied.


----------



## Houston Grey

Double post


----------



## Houston Grey

View attachment 14139995
View attachment 14139997


Joined the club! First two weeks with this guy and very satisfied.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Ready for my Mother’s Day brunch with this guy.


----------



## fzen

Fixing the electric fence in the rain









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Maddog1970

Was going to change the strap today, but just love this RIOS ostrich strap....


----------



## Lornholio

Houston Grey said:


> View attachment 14139997


Is that a RedRock strap? I'm thinking of getting one for my DS30, probably charcoal or "light black", but am not sure about a straight strap vs tapered as all of my straps in the past have been 20-18mm tapered. Got a very cheap nylon straight strap on its way to get an idea how it might look. Clover is another option for a similar style if I do want a straight strap, but Dan at RedRock's reply to a few questions was so detailed and helpful I think he'll get my money. Anyway how do you like it?


----------



## Houston Grey

Yeah man that’s a Red Rock. I really like it. I have a large wrist so needed a custom size. Had it in a week. Great service and really quality strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reachcontrol

Been through a few watches lately trying to find "the one" - yes I know it's a fool's errand - but I seem to have stumbled onto a watch that I prefer to wear most days vs My Hamilton Khaki Auto, my SARB033 on Dirty Bond Nato, and my Bernhardt Dive Watch. Here she is!









I swear this thing looks as good as the day I got it (few weeks ago), and I wear it installing light fixtures all day.....


----------



## noregrets

Big +1 on Red Rock canvas straps...excellent quality

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## recon493




----------



## Ted Rzad

trhall said:


>


Wow, that endlink/lug fit is incredible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Uncle Seiko tropic today


----------



## daffie

New DA36 on steel bracelet...


----------



## myke

DA 20 Vintage


----------



## cadenza

reachcontrol said:


> Been through a few watches lately trying to find "the one" - yes I know it's a fool's errand - but I seem to have stumbled onto a watch that I prefer to wear most days vs My Hamilton Khaki Auto, my SARB033 on Dirty Bond Nato, and my Bernhardt Dive Watch. Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 14142441
> 
> 
> I swear this thing looks as good as the day I got it (few weeks ago), and I wear it installing light fixtures all day.....


_"...(few weeks ago)..."_?

Well, you're in for a real treat then because that DA36 will look as good as the day you got it a few years from now, easily!

Mine is going on +/-10 and the only issue is some very slight "pocking" of the external AR under certain light conditions. Other than that, perfect, and worn almost every day. They are such great watches.


----------



## myke

DA 35


----------



## City74




----------



## myke

DA 46 Black


----------



## Houston Grey

myke said:


> DA 46 Black


Damn myke how long and what did you do for the coating to finally start wearing?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Today 5th birthday


----------



## myke

When I received the watch around 3 years ago it was my first Damasko. My wife was with me for the unboxing. She liked the watch so I told her she could have it. She is a florist and the scratches are from her using the watch while working. Pottery ,stones, working outside landscaping.



Houston Grey said:


> Damn myke how long and what did you do for the coating to finally start wearing?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 46


----------



## whineboy

DA46. Just adjusted the bracelet for the summer heat. I still marvel at Damasko's solid engineering.

View attachment 14163567


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ldo123

whineboy said:


> DA46. Just adjusted the bracelet for the summer heat. I still marvel at Damasko's solid engineering.
> 
> View attachment 14163567


I love the „micro adjustment" mechanism on the bracelet of my Tudor Pelagos. It's so versatile, when having to adapt to climate changes.


----------



## whineboy

ldo123 said:


> I love the „micro adjustment" mechanism on the bracelet of my Tudor Pelagos. It's so versatile, when having to adapt to climate changes.


Yep, a Damasko bracelet with microadjust would be perfection. Virtually scratchproof, built like a tank, and completely comfortable. From my mouth to Konrad Damasko's ears!


----------



## Adventureman

A Damasko bracelet with regular folding clasp and on-the-go sliding adjustment like my Planet Ocean is the only way to go. I would buy one of those for my DA36 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yes please!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

DA46 special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Had a chance to try on a Mark XVIII today and I really think the DS30 compares quite nicely. Don't get me wrong, the IWC is definitely the better watch but is it $3000 nicer...? Honestly the trip just made me appreciate more the value Damasko offers.


----------



## cadenza

tiki5698 said:


> Had a chance to try on a Mark XVIII today and I really think the DS30 compares quite nicely. Don't get me wrong, the IWC is definitely the better watch but is it $3000 nicer...? Honestly the trip just made me appreciate more the value Damasko offers.


Indeed. All Damaskos are great value, and beautiful in my opinion, with a rigorous, consistent adherence to their design principles.

As far as I'm concerned the last beautiful IWC Mark was the XV, and every iteration following (including the XV Spitfire variant) has been a complete design disaster, really bad. Truly, if someone gave me a post-XV for free I would just sell the thing immediately and buy something I find more appealing that I can't afford now. Like a Mark XV, or a Dornbluth, or a Hentschel.... 

Back to your DS30 I do think that that particular strap is a bit incongruous, a bit too delicate, for the case and overall proportions, since you asked for opinions in the aftermarket straps thread, but regardless...the main attraction is _very_ worthy, and superb with the white seconds hand and date wheel. Enjoy. |>


----------



## PennyTheDog

My DS 30 came today, and I love it!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Have a good evening









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Relo60

DA 34. Slept with it, wore it and never felt I had a watch. The most comfy leather strap in my collection. :-!


----------



## JuNi

Second Damasko


----------



## bricem13

First Damasko









Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pherret

Great for travel. Love the full lume.


----------



## pherret

bricem13 said:


> First Damasko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Dc-56 is a great first damasko.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Sunday Damaskoites.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

DA 46 once again


----------



## Brekel

Just added the bracelet to the mix.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

a so cool watch


----------



## Betterthere

5277 said:


> a so cool watch
> View attachment 14208663


Really is...doesn't look too tall in your photo.


----------



## Betterthere

5277 said:


> a so cool watch
> View attachment 14208663


Really is...


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## daffie

On a new black and olive green accents Clover Straps cordura with leather backing...


----------



## MKN

DA46 special on elastic band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mreal75

Looking forward to joining the club in a few days...have one on the way from Greg at WatchMann 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment wbi2c05y.jpeg


----------



## Mreal75

Fresh out the box...the DC56 is killer! Finishing feels great in hand. Shout out to Greg at WatchMann for the excellent service 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

New pic of my „old" DC66


----------



## BundyBear

Mreal75 said:


> Fresh out the box...the DC56 is killer! Finishing feels great in hand. Shout out to Greg at WatchMann for the excellent service


Congratulations on the watch purchase! The lume is simply beautiful


----------



## daffie

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations on the watch purchase! The lume is simply beautiful


Irl it isn't really, but that's a cool lume shot nonetheless.


----------



## Mreal75

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congratulations on the watch purchase! The lume is simply beautiful


Thanks! The lume definitely isn't as bright as in the picture with natural light. An LED flashlight always helps...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! The lume definitely isn't as bright as in the picture with natural light. An LED flashlight always helps...


Was a nice picture nonetheless.


----------



## BundyBear

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! The lume definitely isn't as bright as in the picture with natural light. An LED flashlight always helps...


Was a nice picture nonetheless.


----------



## Mreal75

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Was a nice picture nonetheless.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

daffie said:


> Irl it isn't really, but that's a cool lume shot nonetheless.


Unfortunately the quality of the luminous material used on most Damasko watches is something that remains a mystery to me.

Damasko offers great watches, that are packed with some really neat technical features, but then they fail with regards to a rather simple feature called „night time legibility". Yes, you could select a white dial model, which offers slightly better lume than the black dial models. But why not offer the watches with C3, instead of C1 and apply lume to the numbers as well? It somehow reminds me of a manufacturer of high performance sports cars that would decide to offer their current models with halogen headlights, instead of using HID, LED or Laser lights... Really beats me!


----------



## Mreal75

ldo123 said:


> Unfortunately the quality of the luminous material used on most Damasko watches is something that remains a mystery to me.
> 
> Damasko offers great watches, that are packed with some really neat technical features, but then they fail with regards to a rather simple feature called „night time legibility". Yes, you could select a white dial model, which offers slightly better lume than the black dial models. But why not offer the watches with C3, instead of C1 and apply lume to the numbers as well? It somehow reminds me of a manufacturer of high performance sports cars that would decide to offer their current models with halogen headlights, instead of using HID, LED or Laser lights... Really beats me!


Agree 100%. Damasko isn't the first "enthusiast" brand that suffers from this in my opinion. I've read reviews about a few Sinn models that also have sub par lume. My Doxa is no exception. I guess its a trade off I'm willing to take. If I want lume, I'll grab a Seiko lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Mreal75 said:


> Agree 100%. Damasko isn't the first "enthusiast" brand that suffers from this in my opinion. I've read reviews about a few Sinn models that also have sub par lume. My Doxa is no exception. I guess its a trade off I'm willing to take. If I want lume, I'll grab a Seiko


I second that - nonetheless I don't understand why many of these „tool watch brands" invest so much in specific horological features , yet fail miserably in such a simple category as lume. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mreal75

Loving this watch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSL1975

Mreal75 that thing is gorgeous! My favorite Damasko.


----------



## Weetabix

Maybe I'm not fully versed in lume, but I can read my DH1.0 all night, and I love it.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Mine is fully legible at night as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Mine as well...


----------



## Mreal75

RSL1975 said:


> Mreal75 that thing is gorgeous! My favorite Damasko.


Thanks! It hasn't left the wrist since it came in. Very legible and feels amazing on the wrist, especially for a 7750 chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

ldo123 said:


> Unfortunately the quality of the luminous material used on most Damasko watches is something that remains a mystery to me.
> 
> Damasko offers great watches, that are packed with some really neat technical features, but then they fail with regards to a rather simple feature called „night time legibility". Yes, you could select a white dial model, which offers slightly better lume than the black dial models. But why not offer the watches with C3, instead of C1 and apply lume to the numbers as well? It somehow reminds me of a manufacturer of high performance sports cars that would decide to offer their current models with halogen headlights, instead of using HID, LED or Laser lights... Really beats me!





Mreal75 said:


> Agree 100%. Damasko isn't the first "enthusiast" brand that suffers from this in my opinion. I've read reviews about a few Sinn models that also have sub par lume. My Doxa is no exception. I guess its a trade off I'm willing to take. If I want lume, I'll grab a Seiko lol





ldo123 said:


> I second that - nonetheless I don't understand why many of these „tool watch brands" invest so much in specific horological features , yet fail miserably in such a simple category as lume. It just doesn't make sense.


I don't understand it either.
Why don't they use the better lume?
Is it a cost issue?

I have both the DA36 and DA37. 
The DA36 lume is pretty disappointing, but really the DA37 isn't much better; there is simply more of the weak stuff. Neither watch is visible "all night long" by any means.


----------



## TgeekB

cadenza said:


> I don't understand it either.
> Why don't they use the better lume?
> Is it a cost issue?
> 
> I have both the DA36 and DA37.
> The DA36 lume is pretty disappointing, but really the DA37 isn't much better; there is simply more of the weak stuff. Neither watch is visible "all night long" by any means.


I have a DA36 and DA45.
Of course the 45 lume is superior but I have no issue seeing both all night long.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadenza

TgeekB said:


> I have a DA36 and DA45.
> Of course the 45 lume is superior but I have no issue seeing both all night long.


Interesting. I live in Los Angeles, so sunlight is certainly plentiful. Even if I am outside a lot near the end of the day, I guarantee my DA36 is not visible all night long. I bought it new ~10 years ago, and never thought it had great lume even then. It doesn't really bother me because I don't care much about the lume that much, but now reading this thread I do wonder why it isn't better.


----------



## TgeekB

cadenza said:


> Interesting. I live in Los Angeles, so sunlight is certainly plentiful. Even if I am outside a lot near the end of the day, I guarantee my DA36 is not visible all night long. I bought it new ~10 years ago, and never thought it had great lume even then. It doesn't really bother me because I don't care much about the lume that much, but now reading this thread I do wonder why it isn't better.


I do usually charge mine with my LED flashlight before turning the lights off.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadenza

TgeekB said:


> I do usually charge mine with my LED flashlight before turning the lights off.


Oh well OK then...I did not realize that you were "reinforcing".

Somebody needs to tell Damasko that God alone isn't sufficient to charge their lume! :-d


----------



## TgeekB

cadenza said:


> Oh well OK then...I did not realize that you were "reinforcing".
> 
> Somebody needs to tell Damasko that God alone isn't sufficient to charge their lume! :-d


But it still lasts all night. Natural sunlight or led, it shouldn't matter. Now if you haven't been outside for 6 hours you have to take that into consideration.

Sent from my BBE100-5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

I used to charge my lume at night under a bedside lamp while reading. I did an experiment one night - I just wore it inside that evening, left it on while reading in bed, and turned the lights out. Next morning, 6 am or so, I could read it easily. Mine was new in February. Maybe I got lucky, or maybe they improved. Either way, I'm happy.

Requisite photo:









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Mine is from fall 2018 and the lume is clearly visible throughout the night WITHOUT artificial reinforcement via flashlight or other. And I live in Scandinavia where sunlight is far from a given (even though it is summer now so not a problem currently). 
I can see how the lume is less effective than a new Seiko but what isn't..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

I am trying to get this thread back on track again, title was and still is *Show your Damasko*, it's not about lume. 
Those who want to discuss Damasko's lume should do this in a seperate thread (imho) rather than hijacking a picture thread.

Pictures:


----------



## WatchMann

DA46 Black #123


----------



## 5277

my little blue hour counter


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Mreal75 said:


> ...


Simply totally adorable! And it doesn't scratch it's beauty at all that the seconds hand had come off. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rdigate

Damasko dSub1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

oldfatherthames said:


> Simply totally adorable! And it doesn't scratch it's beauty at all that the seconds hand had come off. :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Lol thank you! I guess it was perfect timing because the small seconds hand blends right in with the dial markings


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mreal75

heyBJK said:


>


Damn the white looks sweet on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Tracking Alaska time. I will be there next week. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

If you have an issue with Damasko lume, then I suggest you go FULL lume dial like me.....

And yes, i realize I have the day wrong on the 57 and have changed it!















These both gLow all night.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Go full lume, or go home!


----------



## MKN

DA46 special on tropic rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

Mreal75 said:


> Damn the white looks sweet on that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## noregrets

Maddog1970 said:


> Go full lume, or go home!


Amen brother!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

_Never mind, the technical problems are gone now, and I can see the newest replies again.
I do not know what/why that happened for 5 days in a row, but whatever it was seems to be resolved._
|>


----------



## daffie

Maddog1970 said:


> If you have an issue with Damasko lume, then I suggest you go FULL lume dial like me......


Hear Hear. Here's my DA47...


----------



## cadenza

_Never mind, the technical problems are gone now, and I can see the newest replies again.
I do not know what/why that happened for 5 days in a row, but whatever it was seems to be resolved._
|>


----------



## darwin11

daffie said:


> Mine as well...


Very Nice


----------



## daffie

darwin11 said:


> Very Nice


Thank you


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Is it beer:30 yet?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

daffie said:


> New DA36 on steel bracelet...


That looks so nice on the bracelet!


----------



## GP1

cadenza said:


> I don't understand it either.
> Why don't they use the better lume?
> Is it a cost issue?
> 
> I have both the DA36 and DA37.
> The DA36 lume is pretty disappointing, but really the DA37 isn't much better; there is simply more of the weak stuff. Neither watch is visible "all night long" by any means.


Interested to read these comments, and 100% agree. Lume was just one of the issues I pointed out to Damasko with my DK-10. This being the flagship model I expected better, it took a sternly worded letter to Konrad to have lume and a few other matters addressed. It came but more accurate but I can hold my breath longer than the lume. You would think it was a given and jealous to see those 12hrs balls glowing on some of the bezels, not sure what mine does but it don't glow.


----------



## daffie

PennyTheDog said:


> That looks so nice on the bracelet!


It really does right?! The Damasko bracelet is some piece of engineering.


----------



## StufflerMike

DSub3 on Wustrow Pier/Baltic Sea...


----------



## Maddog1970

stuffler said:


> DSub3 on Wustrow Pier/Baltic Sea...
> 
> View attachment 14254821


 Very nice Mike, and that smmmmmoooootthhhh strap really compliments the DS3......


----------



## Maddog1970

DA47 today.....

I got the ostrich strap on a whim, never really intending it for this watch......but I just love it!


----------



## quangphamvn

Good Afternoon !


----------



## quangphamvn

Good Afternoon !


----------



## Mreal75

daffie said:


> Mine as well...


Noticed this a little late but that strap looks sweet! Who makes it? It looks thick enough to handle some chunkier cases

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

double post, please delete


----------



## daffie

Mreal75 said:


> Noticed this a little late but that strap looks sweet! Who makes it? It looks thick enough to handle some chunkier cases
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers! I love it. As you say it's the perfect thickness to complement a Damasko. Clover Straps (Patrik) made it for me. It's a cordura with leather backing. Price including worldwide shipping was eur 55.


----------



## Mreal75

daffie said:


> Cheers! I love it. As you say it's the perfect thickness to complement a Damasko. Clover Straps (Patrik) made it for me. It's a cordura with leather backing. Price including worldwide shipping was eur 55.


Thanks! I'll have a look at his site 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Relo60

Good day fam. DA34 for babysitting day.:-!


----------



## Ewose

Damasco ds30 on a bond nato.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS




----------



## 5277

Damasko with Sinn strap looks good works fine and safe.


----------



## riff raff

5277 said:


> Damasko with Sinn strap looks good works fine and safe.
> View attachment 14285275


Is that a deployment buckle?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Back on east coast time and on EO MN strap.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Enjoying the hunter green dial as I hunt for my kid at the park


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

5277 said:


> Damasko with Sinn strap looks good works fine and safe.
> View attachment 14285275


I like the way the strap integrates with the watch case. Did you actually manage to get a Sinn strap without the Sinn printing on one of the ends or does it feature their logo on it? Unfortunately their silicone straps are magnets for dust and lint.


----------



## ldo123

Damasko DH 3.0 on the Damasko/Hirsch Arne Green+Brown strap. It's the ideal companion for this watch - a lot more comfortable than the NATO that was supplied with the watch.


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## wtma




----------



## myke

DA 35 is #onloanfromabro
I will get it back in a month


----------



## cadenza

myke said:


> DA 35 is #onloanfromabro
> I will get it back in a month


_Mon Dieumasko_, that is quite the lovely spread!


----------



## myke

Thanks now im starting a Sinn family. UX and U1 are the first ones



cadenza said:


> _Mon Dieumasko_, that is quite the lovely spread!


----------



## myke

Thanks now im starting a Sinn family. UX and U1 are the first ones



cadenza said:


> _Mon Dieumasko_, that is quite the lovely spread!


----------



## jarlleif

Winning color combination today!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ldo123

A splash of red on this rainy summer day...


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 5277

Never get tired to love this watch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS




----------



## cadenza

_"Damasko DA36 on the Moon over Los Angeles, 21 July 2019"_

On July 21, 1969, I had just turned 11 years old. I was with my family at their friends' house near Venice, Italy, on the banks of the Tagliamento River. The house, an old villa on beautiful ground, had been badly bombed during the war, and there remained only a small habitable area, a living capsule appended to the remnant rooms. Members of my family, _partigiani_, had died along that river, fighting for Italy against Fascists and ...... Ernest Hemingway had written "Across the River and into the Trees" in that house, in 1950. In 1969 I was in love with Irina, my age and the beautiful daughter of my parents' friends&#8230;.

On July 21, 1969, a Monday, Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin walked on the Moon, Armstrong setting down first foot at 02:56:15 UTC. Watching that event on a tiny black and white television conveying enormous images, with people I loved, sharing our astonishment in that small and significant space among the larger moonlit ruins, is one of my most cherished memories for so many reasons.

Tonight, on July 20, 2019, at 02:56:15 UTC (19:56:15 PDT where I now live, but with my watch date set to MON 21 when the event occurred) plus 50 years from that wonderful moment, the moon was there again, still rising as beautiful as ever, accompanied by Walt Whitman's wonderful words of long and hard journeys, calmly overseeing the city lights, the star-marked night, and the dreams and days of innocent youth and more experienced age.

_In Memoriam_, and in eternal love and constant hope.


----------



## 74notserpp

Nice sunny winter's day









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Julien Portside

What’s the difference between the manufactory movement models and others?

Does it mean that Damasko doesn’t make all movements?


----------



## cadenza

Julien Portside said:


> What's the difference between the manufactory movement models and others?
> 
> Does it mean that Damasko doesn't make all movements?


Others far more expert than I will reply more precisely but basically:
In-house "manufacture" movement = designed and made by the company, using their own major parts, in some cases completely, in other cases combined with some out-sourced components such as springs, etc. But, essentially a proprietary movement.

Stock movement = not produced in-house but rather sourced from a separate movement producer (ETA among the largest/most well known). These can come in various grades (some varying components, regulation, etc.) and may also be further decorated in-house, but are essentially are an out-sourced movement.

No, Damasko do not produce all their own movements in-house:
Here are the specific Damasko movement descriptions.

In-house are of course proof of a certain technical expertise and production capability, and therefore are a source of company pride that a decorated ETA, etc., movement simply can never be.


----------



## Julien Portside

cadenza said:


> Others far more expert than I will reply more precisely but basically:
> In-house "manufacture" movement = designed and made by the company, using their own major parts, in some cases completely, in other cases combined with some out-sourced components such as springs, etc. But, essentially a proprietary movement.
> 
> Stock movement = not produced in-house but rather sourced from a separate movement producer (ETA among the largest/most well known). These can come in various grades (some varying components, regulation, etc.) and may also be further decorated in-house, but are essentially are an out-sourced movement.
> 
> No, Damasko do not produce all their own movements in-house:
> Here are the specific Damasko movement descriptions.
> 
> In-house are of course proof of a certain technical expertise and production capability, and therefore are a source of company pride that a decorated ETA, etc., movement simply can never be.


Thank you. That's very clear now. I didn't get the thing that ETA was a mechanical movement provider.

That's why all Damasko in-house movements are 2 times more expensive 

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## kamonjj

New shoes!


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

adryens said:


>


Sharp looking combo. Well chosen.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MKN

I'm a bit back and forth on this, but right now I love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36
*"On a summer Sunday night, walking home, with my baby by my side."*_
Los Angeles, 28 July 2019_


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36 on Toshi Black
*"In The Garden Hours Time Knows Neither Pettiness Nor Prejudice"*_
Los Angeles, 02 August 2019_


----------



## myke

In the garden


----------



## myke

DC 56


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36
*"Nel blu dipinto, dipinto di blu, 
Felice di stare, di stare lassù..."* 
(R. Newman version)
_Los Angeles, 03 August 2019_


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## valuewatchguy

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tremendous shot!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

chriscentro said:


>





myke said:


> DC 56





Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I ever get a chrono I think this would be it, maybe the lumed dial DC57 version though.


----------



## myke

Power Surge
Dk 10 
number 184 
at your service


----------



## myke

Bird feeder


----------



## Houston Grey

Coffee and WUS this morning...








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spencers

Cropped from a portrait shoot last month


----------



## cadenza

spencers said:


> Cropped from a portrait shoot last month
> 
> View attachment 14371709


You cropped out the best part! But, regardless: beautiful. |>

In Venice, where I am from, in the Gallerie dell'Accademia there is a room filled only with many amazing _"Madonna and Child"_ paintings by Giovanni Bellini, all with incredibly beautiful hands and gestures, like this:









I promise you that, in my decades of going there, hundreds of times, looking at those paintings over and over and over, I never once noticed until today that the Madonna had worn such a very fine watch...no wonder that ***** arrived right on time!


----------



## Mreal75

valuewatchguy said:


> tremendous shot!


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

Ok, now that's funny! ?



cadenza said:


> spencers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped from a portrait shoot last month
> 
> View attachment 14371709
> 
> 
> 
> You cropped out the best part! But, regardless: beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Venice, where I am from, in the Gallerie dell'Accademia there is a room filled only with many amazing _"Madonna and Child"_ paintings by Giovanni Bellini, all with incredibly beautiful hands and gestures, like this:
> 
> View attachment 14372683
> 
> 
> I promise you that, in my decades of going there, hundreds of times, looking at those paintings over and over and over, I never once noticed until today that the Madonna had worn such a very fine watch...no wonder that ***** arrived right on time!
> 
> View attachment 14372949
Click to expand...


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Another Damasko. The DA43 5-55 Bezel. Had a DA43 1-11 Bezel before but prefer the 5-55 Bezel. Ordered it with the Orange Black Hirsch Robby strap. 
Nice combination for now. Have a Crown and Buckle "Chevron Sizable Nato style strap on order for this watch. Have a Chevron strap for my Momentum 
and it is a really great quality strap and is sizable, so there is no strap tail left over when it is on your wrist.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Julien Portside

Houston Grey said:


> Coffee and WUS this morning...
> View attachment 14370735
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this bezel version. Is it a soft turning?
Bi-directional?

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## ldo123

Julien Portside said:


> Love this bezel version. Is it a soft turning?
> Bi-directional?
> 
> ????????? @??????.????????


Damasko bezels are not soft turning - they have a very crisp and precise but rather stiff bezel action, which I really like. They are bi-directional, except for the ones used on the D-SUB line of dive watches.


----------



## MKN

ldo123 said:


> Damasko bezels are not soft turning - they have a very crisp and precise but rather stiff bezel action, which I really like. They are bi-directional, except for the ones used on the D-SUB line of dive watches.


Ill just add that the bezel softens a bit over time. It doesn't get sloppy or imprecise, but a little easier to turn. 
It's a fantastic construction and I use it daily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The bezel is fantastic with these. Best bezel of any watch I've owned.


----------



## MKN

Indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix

Agreed


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RMK779

My DA44


----------



## bezelturning

7 1/8" wrist


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Igorek

New )


----------



## Straight Banana

cadenza said:


> You cropped out the best part! But, regardless: beautiful. |>
> 
> In Venice, where I am from, in the Gallerie dell'Accademia there is a room filled only with many amazing _"Madonna and Child"_ paintings by Giovanni Bellini, all with incredibly beautiful hands and gestures, like this:
> 
> View attachment 14372683
> 
> 
> I promise you that, in my decades of going there, hundreds of times, looking at those paintings over and over and over, I never once noticed until today that the Madonna had worn such a very fine watch...no wonder that ***** arrived right on time!
> 
> View attachment 14372949


May I ask why the child is holding an uncircumcised penos?


----------



## cadenza

Straight Banana said:


> May I ask why the child is holding an uncircumcised penos?


Sure you can, but it would be an incorrect (and possibly too "cute") question, since the Child is holding a quince, which was a Renaissance symbol of the Resurrection.


----------



## riff raff

cadenza said:


> Sure you can, but it would be an incorrect (and possibly too "cute") question, since the Child is holding a quince, which was a Renaissance symbol of the Resurrection.


"possibly too cute"?

I say, no, its definitely too cute.


----------



## cadenza

riff raff said:


> "possibly too cute"?
> 
> I say, no, its definitely too cute.


Well, I did not want to come off as rude, and I do not know if English is the poster's first language (even though it is not mine). So...originally benefit of the doubt, I guess.

But regardless, yes, I agree with you: English as a first language or not, the comment was neither funny nor interesting and the question (if serious) could certainly have been asked in much more elegant ways.

The good outcome may be that the poster learned something new about art history, which might one day help to "win friends and influence his/her uncle"....


----------



## argrr101

Igorek said:


> New )


Wasn't sure about this color when it came out but it looks great here!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

After being worn all day in the Atlantic Ocean and the South Carolina sun...


----------



## 5277

I love it ;o)


----------



## Igorek

Thanks, I like blue and it does look great.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36
*"The hummingbird basking in the sunset air 
does not care what watch you wear."*
_Los Angeles, 23 August 2019_


----------



## CollectorS

Trekking in the English Lake District (when my DS30 was gaining 20s/d, now problem solved).


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## CollectorS

Weekend by the North Sea.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

CollectorS said:


> Weekend by the North Sea.


What a beautifully composed photograph, CollectorS. |>


----------



## CollectorS

cadenza said:


> What a beautifully composed photograph, CollectorS. |>


Glad you like it, my friend.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shibtu

DB5!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## SteamJ




----------



## obey1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## myke

DA 20 
Dievas Nato


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS

It wasn't long ago that I had never heard of Damasko. Now I own four, although I will be letting go of one of them. Here's a pic of today's wear, a DA35 in black.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DaveXS

DSub1


----------



## edsa

👌


----------



## StufflerMike

DSub3 in stainless steel pool


----------



## edsa

At work on a rainy day here in Manila. Good day to everyone and have a productive day.


----------



## SteamJ

I found the perfect rubber strap for my new DA46.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

AKM's former DC56 Si has made the trip across the pond. Here on a Rios 1931 Synthetic Dynamic strap.


----------



## tinman143

DA46 on NTH Tropic Rubber.


----------



## Zoomyblau

so now I have picked up my DC 66 too.
I have connected my two hobbies -watches and motorcycling. 
Was a nice day....
























Kind regards

Martin


----------



## DaveXS

With racing stripes. Looks like I need to clean the lens of the phone.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

DA34 for Wednesday. I never bothered changing the leather strap as I feel they are the most comfy straps I have ever worn. :-!


----------



## DaveXS




----------



## tinman143

Relo60 said:


> DA34 for Wednesday. I never bothered changing the leather strap as I feel they are the most comfy straps I have ever worn. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14483285
> View attachment 14483287


That looks good and it's true they're comfortable. But I cannot get over how ugly they look to me. At least your stitching is uni vs my dual color one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

tinman143 said:


> That looks good and it's true they're comfortable. But I cannot get over how ugly they look to me. At least your stitching is uni vs my dual color one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was never a fan of the dual stitching either. When I got a DA363 years ago I had Clover Straps make me this strap for it (currently on my DRZ_02).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Brekel

Changed the bracelet back to the Hirsch strap it originally was delivered with...at least for the next few days ;-)









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Back with the oem strap for a few pics.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Caso

Textures for days! Quality in every minor detail with Damasko.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Herby81

Just got my first Damasko today and it's great! The original black strap is very comfortable and looks good, but I'm looking forward to trying some others.


----------



## SteamJ

Saturday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Betterthere

little fuzzy but...


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36 in the resolving rain.
_*"Mistah Kurtz-he dead
A penny for the Old Guy"​*_- T.S. Eliot, _"The Hollow Men"_


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## nascraytia

I’ve had my DC57 black for around 5 months now. It gets more wear than any of my other watches combined.


----------



## ldo123

DH 3.0 today, while doing some work in the garden


----------



## river bum

Fitted with a new strap. The red Hirsch rally.


----------



## myke

DS 30


----------



## louis

Almost vintage :


----------



## louis

Almost vintage :

View attachment 14526391


----------



## DaveXS

DA343 mit Rennstreifen


----------



## myke

DA 35


----------



## Time On My Hands

The ice-hardened Damasko stood tough and remained unscathed by the tulip festival.


----------



## Time On My Hands

.


----------



## myke

Mellow Yellow


----------



## anrex

tu`


----------



## nodnar

anrex said:


> tu`


Love this model, strongly tempted to get one as my poor man's GMT travel watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ I love mine. I find the bidirectional 12 hour bezel much easier to use than a GMT. And no hand setting required.


----------



## myke

DA 20 on a Barton strap


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!

DA34. Kept the original straps as it complements the watch. Black/ red theme. Very comfy straps:-!


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Here's mine on a new Zulu strap.









Regards,
Peter


----------



## DaveXS

My latest addition, a DK10 from WatchMann.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Traveling with the DA45 on a Nick Mankey Cap Strap.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DA36









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Back on the extremely comfortable Martu leather strap.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yes or no on the brown strap?


----------



## SteamJ

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yes or no on the brown strap?


Yes but turn that bezel. My OCD is killing me.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

;-) Too funny

I have staff that live on the west coast so I use the bezel to track the time back there.


----------



## myke

cactus patch


----------



## myke

Ds 30


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## heyBJK

My new DS30. A big thank you to Greg @WatchMann for the fast service (as always)! This is a fantastic watch!


----------



## tinman143

Last pic of my (just sold) DA46. It was an honor to have you on my wrist the past year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Just picked up this lovely DA44 that I had on order from James at WindUp Watch Shop At WindUp NYC today. Lovely! Goes well with my DC80 LHD.










Also, I ran into Whineboy at their table! How cool is that? Here is a wrist shot of us.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Looks great. Was that a custom order? Those hands are different from mine. And what strap is that?


----------



## trhall

Rice and Gravy said:


> Looks great. Was that a custom order? Those hands are different from mine. And what strap is that?


Thanks! Yes, custom order. Asked for the straight sword hands (like on my DC80) and the 12-hr bezel.

That is the Vintage Black strap. Usually pictured in brown but they also offer black!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Those hands look great, good choice.


----------



## trhall

Rice and Gravy said:


> Those hands look great, good choice.


Thanks! They'll swap out hands if you want. Not sure the cost but worth asking if you're interested. I like the look of the hands with the minute markers.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I got mine from Greg at Watchmann and he offers customization like that as well for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

trhall said:


> Just picked up this lovely DA44 that I had on order from James at WindUp Watch Shop At WindUp NYC today. Lovely! Goes well with my DC80 LHD.


Did the WindUp guys have any DA44s available for sale? I'm going tomorrow and I'd love to try one. Not being able to see and wear one is the only thing making me hesitate from buying one, especially since I'm also considering a Sinn EZM3 and I've had the chance to try one of them at the Road Show last year.


----------



## trhall

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Did the WindUp guys have any DA44s available for sale? I'm going tomorrow and I'd love to try one. Not being able to see and wear one is the only thing making me hesitate from buying one, especially since I'm also considering a Sinn EZM3 and I've had the chance to try one of them at the Road Show last year.


I'm not sure if they have another in stock as I ordered this a while ago. But they should have something equivalent. Maybe a DH2.0?

Definitely check them out at their table. They did have a lot available to see and try on, I just didn't do much of that (other than their DS30 LE) as I was focused on picking up my watch.

I also love the EZM 3 but I wanted something tough for everyday usage and that isn't tegimented. So I opted for this instead.

Enjoy the show! So many good things to see!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

trhall said:


> I'm not sure if they have another in stock as I ordered this a while ago. But they should have something equivalent. Maybe a DH2.0?
> 
> Definitely check them out at their table. They did have a lot available to see and try on, I just didn't do much of that (other than their DS30 LE) as I was focused on picking up my watch.
> 
> I also love the EZM 3 but I wanted something tough for everyday usage and that isn't tegimented. So I opted for this instead.
> 
> Enjoy the show! So many good things to see!


I'm going to try every Damasko they have! That should be enough to make my decision. The lack of tegiment and the aluminum bezel on the EZM3 are what has kept me from buying one. When every Damasko has some kind of hardening, it's hard to pay more for a Sinn that's regular stainless.

I also love your DC80. I've wanted a left hand one since I first saw yours, so I hope one of them is on hand too.


----------



## trhall

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> I'm going to try every Damasko they have! That should be enough to make my decision. The lack of tegiment and the aluminum bezel on the EZM3 are what has kept me from buying one. When every Damasko has some kind of hardening, it's hard to pay more for a Sinn that's regular stainless.
> 
> I also love your DC80. I've wanted a left hand one since I first saw yours, so I hope one of them is on hand too.


Yeah you're mentioning the exact same reasons I got the DA44 over the EZM 3. 

This is my third WindUp NYC in a row. Love the show, but due to some prior engagements I could only attend today. I left my DC80 LHD at the table during the day but ended up taking it back with me. Sorry! I know they had a DC80 there, but not sure if they have a spare LHD on hand. But it's the same, just try it on upside down. The pushers work correctly that way, just the dial will be upside down. But it'll give you the feeling you want to try!


----------



## trhall

Love the strap but this weekend I'll be in and out of a lot of water, so I wanted to try other options.










Toxic NATO Army Green looks pretty good!

Then I remembered I had this:










Crown and Buckle Perlon Crimson Melange

That's the winner for tomorrow, at least.


----------



## whineboy

Hey, trhall, great to meet you today (for the rest of you - we were standing at the booth, I was looking at the LHD DC80, he mentioned he had the first of that model, and I figured out it had to be trhall, talking about a small world).

I think that melange is killer - the two-color perlon is amazing.


----------



## trhall

whineboy said:


> Hey, trhall, great to meet you today (for the rest of you - we were standing at the booth, I was looking at the LHD DC80, he mentioned he had the first of that model, and I figured out it had to be trhall, talking about a small world).
> 
> I think that melange is killer - the two-color perlon is amazing.


Was so cool to run into you! Always neat to meet a fellow watch person who is active on the forums.

I can't wait to put the DA44 back on that vintage leather strap. But this is great for the weekend. Drilled lugs for the win.


----------



## myke

DA 20 Vintage


----------



## Julien Portside

Is anybody got the DH2.0 black coating and green dial? It looks pretty nice. 
I would prefer an in-house movement but I find the ETA movement nicer


----------



## myke

DK 10


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Cybotron

trhall said:


> Just picked up this lovely DA44 that I had on order from James at WindUp Watch Shop At WindUp NYC today. Lovely! Goes well with my DC80 LHD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I ran into Whineboy at their table! How cool is that? Here is a wrist shot of us. ?


Wow that looks great with those hands.


----------



## trhall

DA44 and VW GTI


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nascraytia

Damasko DC57 Black on the OEM mocha strap. My daily driver 🙂


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## CollectorS

Sunday trekking in the woods.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS

Weather not ideal.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Fergfour

$699? No
$450? I'll take it


----------



## trhall

DA44 on Crown & Buckle Checker Melange Perlon


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I sold the red/white striped strap that came with it and added the stock strap with just the white stripe. Greg at Watchmann is awesome by the way.

I like it much better without the red being so prominent.


----------



## BabyJoe

Has anyone got their numerals lumed on the DA36 or DA46?
I'd like to get one of those, but I don't want it unlumed. I'm also considering 37/47, but I think legibility of white on black is better.


----------



## StufflerMike

BabyJoe said:


> Has anyone got their numerals lumed on the DA36 or DA46?
> I'd like to get one of those, but I don't want it unlumed. I'm also considering 37/47, but I think legibility of white on black is better.


Watchmann's Damasko DB5 Special Edition Automatic Watch (Price: $1280.00) would be an option imho.



> Dial:
> -Matt black with khaki numerals
> -Hour markers, numbers and triangle at 12 coated with luminous compound Luminova™


----------



## BabyJoe

Thanks, good suggestion


----------



## anrex

wa


----------



## Julien Portside

I’m going to Hamburg soon. Any store where I can see some Damasko?


----------



## StufflerMike

Julien Portside said:


> I'm going to Hamburg soon. Any store where I can see some Damasko?


Damasko web site:

Uhren thor Straten
Frank thor Straten
Eppendorfer Landstrasse 92
20249 Hamburg
Germany

Phone: +49 40 477404
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: www.uhren-thorstraten.de


----------



## Julien Portside

stuffler said:


> Damasko web site:
> 
> Uhren thor Straten
> Frank thor Straten
> Eppendorfer Landstrasse 92
> 20249 Hamburg
> Germany
> 
> Phone: +49 40 477404
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> Web: www.uhren-thorstraten.de


Thank you. I had that name already. Was just in case a german guy knew a hidden store 
I'm definitely going to check that one anyway


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> $699? No
> $450? I'll take it
> 
> View attachment 14599403


Arrived last night, quite the bracelet I must say. I don't have the perfect fit yet but getting close. It's a little tight so the plan is to remove the 2 long links near the clasp and replace with 3 regular sized links.


----------



## Johnp_g

Back on the bracelet!

I sold my original bracelet back in 2017, after deciding that I'd never get enough adjustment range to keep it fitting nicely under all variations of wrist size.

Then recently I've regretted it, so I bought a new one.

And ordered an additional set of adjustment links, direct from Damasko. They come in sets of 4, although Isabella was kind enough to supply the 6 I'd originally asked for. This should give plenty of scope for size changes, without the huge jump you got with only having the one set of 4 normally supplied with the bracelet.

Weirdly at the moment I only needed a single adjustment link, so I've got plenty available when inevitably becomes necessary to tweak things!









Cheers,

John


----------



## Johnp_g

Damasko and my beloved old Barbour jacket. 

My hard wearing lifetime companions..


In the low winter sunshine at 60 degrees north.


----------



## trhall

DC80 LHD


----------



## charger02

trhall said:


> DC80 LHD


Wow. That's impressive. Did you have special order the 1-12 bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FubarCle

Wanderfalken said:


> Erdbeeren!


I really like this colorway, classic but the numerals really look amazing and stick out. Awesome watch.


----------



## trhall

charger02 said:


> Wow. That's impressive. Did you have special order the 1-12 bezel?


Yes, but they have them now. Should be a fairly simple customization. I love it.


----------



## Julien Portside

Wanderfalken said:


> Erdbeeren!


Did you ask for "vintage numerals" on your DA38? That's not the regular one isn't it?


----------



## StufflerMike

Julien Portside said:


> Did you ask for "vintage numerals" on your DA38? That's not the regular one isn't it?


Looks like a DB5 to me.


----------



## Julien Portside

stuffler said:


> Looks like a DB5 to me.


You're right sorry.
After checking, it's the limited edition DB1. Part of Timeless LE DB1 to 4. 
I actually like these 4 watches

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## Wanderfalken

Julien Portside said:


> You're right sorry.
> After checking, it's the limited edition DB1. Part of Timeless LE DB1 to 4.
> I actually like these 4 watches
> 
> ????????? @??????.????????


That's my watch! You are correct that it is a DB1. Imagine my surprise today to see a picture I took over two years ago pop up again.

I've never been anything other than satisfied by every aspect of this watch. It's fantastic. Here's a current pic under much softer light and many degrees colder.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good morning


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## cooper99

This Damasko has it all. Great presence and a dial that says come look at me. The blue second is the dynamic and just completes the appeal.

Dessert is the addition of both the day and date calendar . This is functionality with a touch of class


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Sunday morning chores. Burning a few things from the brush pile in the fire pit since open burning is not allowed.

Tool watch companion


----------



## trhall

Tropic Rubber Strap. Used the curved spring bars I already had on the watch. Likely will move to straight spring bars tomorrow. I like the look and comfort.


----------



## Lemon328i

Here's my DC82. It has pretty much obsoleted all of my other watches!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Lemon328i said:


> Here's my DC82. It has pretty much obsoleted all of my other watches!


Love the color on yours. Not the standard blue? Looks lighter. Great purchase!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

trhall said:


> Tropic Rubber Strap. Used the curved spring bars I already had on the watch. Likely will move to straight spring bars tomorrow. I like the look and comfort.


Looks great. I wear mine on a tropic strap quite often.


----------



## gychang03

What a clean dial!


----------



## jcombs1

New to me arrival


----------



## trhall

DC80 LHD on EO MN


----------



## kusaioyaji




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SteamJ

I'm trying out the Damasko rubber strap that came with the watch. Very comfortable but I don't know if I can get into the look.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jarlleif

It's been a while since I posted. Enjoying thanksgiving abroad with my family.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

My gym watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Happy Thanksgiving to All. I'm grateful for such a wonderful community of like minded members who share a deep passion for horology. All the best to you and yours!


----------



## trhall

Putting in the tree with the DA44


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Wednesday :-!


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## tsteph12

Received this DSub1 from forum member and sure am impressed. Cracking tank of a watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Snyde

Great watch. Too many watches and I have to make some tough choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## derekdeadend

Just picked up my first German piece from a gentleman on this forums. I am not upset.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

derekdeadend said:


> Just picked up my first German piece from a gentleman on this forums. I am not upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Enjoy


----------



## Foxtrott




----------



## AwatchS

Really like this DA37.  I can read it all night and the black/white contrast along with no straight indices makes it super easy to quickly tell the time.  The original leather strap was great, but either too loose or too tight so I switch between perlons.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## StufflerMike

DC57 Si Black at the Baltic Sea, Kühlungsborn.


----------



## tiktiktiktik

stuffler said:


> DC57 Si Black at the Baltic Sea, Kühlungsborn.
> 
> View attachment 14721765


Broken image link?


----------



## StufflerMike

tiktiktiktik said:


> Broken image link?


Not for me. Direct upload, no link.


----------



## tiktiktiktik

stuffler said:


> Not for me. Direct upload, no link.


Weird. Could be something to do with my browser settings/extensions I guess.


----------



## oso2276

DB1








Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jarlleif

Things are greening up near me.


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_8814.jpg


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk

HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## deepsea03

jarlleif said:


> Things are greening up near me.


I really like this green dial - will have to keep my eyes out for one


----------



## oso2276

Good watch to start the year 









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

deepsea03 said:


> I really like this green dial - will have to keep my eyes out for one


Thanks! I really like it too. In fact I sold my DA37 and bought this one new about 8 months ago. Unfortunately I bet they are pretty hard to find used- there just aren't many around yet- my serial number is less than 20.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## trhall

DC80 LHD

Can't get over how clean this watch looks. The chronograph function literally hides when you're not using it. Damasko really did a great job with the DC80. I'm surprised we haven't seen more of these out there.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## JimSclavunos

heyBJK said:


>


About as close to perfect you can get in my view, love the DS30.


----------



## heyBJK

JimSclavunos said:


> About as close to perfect you can get in my view, love the DS30.


Agreed. It's a fantastic time piece.


----------



## heyBJK

JimSclavunos said:


> About as close to perfect you can get in my view, love the DS30.


Agreed. It's a fantastic time piece.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## aaamax

stuffler said:


> View attachment 14753733


I truly love that combo. the subtle orange accents of the hands and pip, with the strap.
The 86 might be too busy to achieve this balance. I can't wait to see either way.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## myke

DS 30


----------



## JuNi

DS30 above Pforzheim on top of the “Wallberg” with new Vollmer Carbon Fiber bracelet


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Relo60

DA34 today. Have a great Wednesday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SteamJ

I may change this strap out for rubber for warm weather over the next 2 days.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springbar Joe

Hey SteamJ, what’s what strap style called, it looks great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Springbar Joe said:


> Hey SteamJ, what's what strap style called, it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's just a 1 piece bund strap. I had this made on Etsy a couple of years ago.


----------



## aaamax

SteamJ said:


> I may change this strap out for rubber for warm weather over the next 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


For some reason in the last 7-8 years it seems that the Bund has fallen out of favor.
Personally I love it on the dc66 and it looks terrific on yours as well!
Cheers


----------



## Marine73

Custom DS30


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Marine73

DA30 with blue second hand on a royal blue nato


----------



## myke

DK 10


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## oso2276

DB1

















Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Fokstom

DA36


----------



## Moss28

DC66


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## illi13

Mhutch said:


>


Do you have another picture of this showing more of the strap? Thanks!


----------



## illi13

Mhutch said:


>


Do you have another picture of this showing more of the strap? Thanks!


----------



## Relo60

😊😀😄Wednesday 🐫✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## elbilo

just arrived today


----------



## elbilo




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Well I am THRILLED to be joining the Damasko Club finally.Just pulled the trigger on a gently used Dsub1..I was really disappointed with Sinn's quality when I had the U1SE,I hope this watch lives up to it's specs..


----------



## PennyTheDog

I think you'll really like it. Cheers!



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well I am THRILLED to be joining the Damasko Club finally.Just pulled the trigger on a gently used Dsub1..I was really disappointed with Sinn's quality when I had the U1SE,I hope this watch lives up to it's specs..


----------



## Mr Happy

daffie said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


My favorite model, I love the adventurous style you have, the seconds-hand is great, thanks for the photo, very beautiful b-)


----------



## elbilo

Cub Scout pack had its Blue & Gold banquet this evening. Happy 110th birthday, Boy Scouts!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 74notserpp

DH3.0 checking in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## trhall

DA44 on Erika's Originals Corsa MN strap for Leap Day.


----------



## Maddog1970

DA47 on a daluca one piece.....


----------



## Sabeking

anrex said:


> Damn picture didn't show up


What model?


----------



## StufflerMike

Matching colors


----------



## SteamJ

Two of the most valuable things I own right now.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

SteamJ said:


> Two of the most valuable things I own right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A watch to tell you how long you have to live and TP for when you cr*p your pants realizing you wasted your money on the wrong things. 

"Can you spare a square?"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

SteamJ said:


> Two of the most valuable things I own right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well all my stocks are in the crapper so only fitting the semi tractor trailer full of TP & Antibacterial Hand Wipes I bought when I thought Hilary was going to be president is now worth it's weight in Rolex watches!


----------



## elbilo

touch o' green today. happy st. patrick's day, everyone!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ofted42

DC66 with a red chrono hand swap. Hasn't left my wrist for almost two weeks now


----------



## spencers




----------



## Relo60

Checking in:-!. Happy Thursday😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Nidan

I got this lightly used DS30 a few days ago. My first mechanical watch in years and years. The yellow sweep second hand is mesmerizing. The whole watch in fact, can't take my eyes off it. A bit of a liability on the bicycle. So far the accuracy has been incredible.


----------



## elbilo

Wearing the DB5 much more than I thought I would, loving the Damest! Pictured with a vintage Sealine foghorn, also made in Germany.


----------



## SteamJ

Flieger Friday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

SteamJ said:


> Flieger Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Gotta share in the Watches and Toys thread in the Public forum!


----------



## SteamJ

elbilo said:


> Gotta share in the Watches and Toys thread in the Public forum!


I didn't even know about that thread. Done!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MrZeke

Mhutch said:


>


Sweetest looking one I've seen! I am a total sucker for white dials and that one nails it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

The perfect grill timer


----------



## oldfatherthames

Sayin' 'Hi!' with my DC56:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## BimmerFan

My first Damasako - DA38.


----------



## oldfatherthames

DC56 on my 7" wrist, I'm t-o-t-a-l-l-y in love with this watch:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jonobailey

DC80 Panda - seems that only Damasko watches make it onto my wrist


----------



## mikem2277

Dang! I think of all the Damasko models the DC56 looks best on the bracelet! I want the bracelet for my DC56 but man is it spendy! I had the bracelet on my DA44 before I sold so I know its worth the money.



oldfatherthames said:


> DC56 on my 7" wrist, I'm t-o-t-a-l-l-y in love with this watch:
> 
> View attachment 15041421
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


----------



## kylini

I joined the club. Here’s my new-to-me DA36.


----------



## oldfatherthames

kylini said:


> I joined the club. Here's my new-to-me DA36.


Congratulations on the DA36, which to me is the perfect field watch! Bravo! b-)|>



mikem2277 said:


> Dang! I think of all the Damasko models the DC56 looks best on the bracelet! I want the bracelet for my DC56 but man is it spendy! I had the bracelet on my DA44 before I sold so I know its worth the money.


There's definitely something very special about the DC56 with the bracelet. I mutes the already discreet monochrome and classic design even further and adds a serious touch of minimalism. (I see this also very strongly with the DA37.) Total purity. It's restrained and straight yet with the great finish very noble and it just looks the business anyway. 

--

A slightly different angle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jonobailey

Double post


----------



## jonobailey

Doesn't quite compete with Mike's collection of Damasko watches, but I have certainly found a brand I like!

I love the fact that the DC66 is five years old and looks as if I have just taken it out of the box for the first time, I can change straps without worrying about scratching the lugs, or if I happen to knock it against something I know that it is 99.99% likely that no damage will be caused. 

When it comes to thin dress watches that sit tight to the wrist, such as my Nomos Orion I am not concerned about a hardened steel case, but in my opinion when its a larger, bulkier tool watch, you are at some point going to hit it on something and normally it will get damaged. 

The Damasko tech is such a selling feature, when brands sell tool watches for more money, without this tech I really struggle to justify their purchase - Damasko meets every requirement for a tool watch that I could ever ask for. 

It may be that I do not like it when something valuable gets scratched / damaged, but when spending good money on an item I don't think that is unreasonable, the fact that Damasko watches can eliminate that concern makes them hugely appealing to me. 

Just need to add a white dial, a damast case and perhaps a bit more colour - the DA43 black would round out my collection nicely.


----------



## kylini

The tree in my front yard is finally blooming.


----------



## VirtUhr

DA43


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Have a great week, Ladies & Damaskomen! 









- DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Relo60

Have stay safe,pleasant Tuesday 😷😷✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SteamJ

Wednesday I think?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Missed this first time round, so I leapt quickly when the Worn & Wound folks restocked the DS30 this week. Small changes, but I like 'em.


----------



## kit7

D is for..........









Thursday:rodekaart


----------



## Greg H.

yogarrell said:


> View attachment 12826711


Nice! 👍

I'm looking at one of these right now with a silver case.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg H.

myke said:


> Ds 30 On Thanksgiving


Awesome!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mda13x

Nice!!


----------



## jarlleif

Dial matches my new hiking shorts perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Have a great Damaskosunday everyone!









- DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

It's still Sunday and, oh boy, do I love this chrono! 









- DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rile

Excellent watch and excellent photos 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## daffie

New DA37 incoming to complement my DA38. 










Plus 3 new straps...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Brothers....


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Nice! I've always thought the DA37 would really look good with a blue or red seconds hand.

Which Hirsch strap is that first one in the previous picture?


----------



## daffie

Rice and Gravy said:


> Nice! I've always thought the DA37 would really look good with a blue or red seconds hand.
> 
> Which Hirsch strap is that first one in the previous picture?


Cheers 

It's a James Performance.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

daffie said:


> Cheers
> 
> It's a James Performance.


Thanks. I did not realize they had a "plain" black performance strap. That'll look really good on either of the DAs you have.


----------



## daffie

I think so as well. Will post a few shots tomorrow when the straps are in.


----------



## chris2611

da47


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

daffie said:


> Cheers
> 
> It's a James Performance.


Excellent choice, I use the Hirsch James in various colors on my DA45 & DC56 Si as they're less gaudy than the issued straps w/their colored stitching (I do swap in the Damasko-marked buckles, though).


----------



## wkw

daffie said:


> Brothers....


I've a similar set like yours that I like very much!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Wow...that is excellent. Great set.


----------



## daffie

Couple of try outs...


----------



## daffie

Decided to keep the camo...I find it very cool. Maybe the black one as well, but the orange is too much for my tastes. 

Let me know your thoughts....


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yeah the orange doesn't work very well with the DA37, but looks ok on the DA38 I think. Regardless I think the orange is a bit much for such a low key watch such as these. The black and camo are the keepers IMO.


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## wkw

daffie said:


> Decided to keep the camo...I find it very cool. Maybe the black one as well, but the orange is too much for my tastes.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts....


I like the camo and the black as well. Looks like they're in real good quality.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Thx. Real good quality indeed. 

Today received a Hirsch Arne strap in black which is fantastic!


----------



## daffie

Camo Ten2Two...


----------



## pjmaxm

With the cold weather hanging on and working from home this continues to win more and more wrist time. I usually alternate between my Omega AT and the DS30 but the DS30 on an Eulit Perlon is the pinnacle of comfort for me.

However I can't wait to get a chance to put this DS30 on the planned Damasko bracelet.


----------



## Greg H.

Mhutch said:


>


That looks so good! ?I'm still unsure whether I want a full lume dial or not.


----------



## amt76

My Ds30 on my fake Rubber B (with Curved Spring Bars....)


























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Garden's ready


----------



## oldfatherthames

#damaskosunday, again. 









- DC56 -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tdcoursey

My recently purchased DA43 and DSUB1.
Very happy with both of these.


----------



## Greg H.

ofted42 said:


> The perfect grill timer


 I have the Weber's covered! Four total. But; no Damasko, yet. 🍻


----------



## RSDA

New arrival: DS30 "Windup" edition. Round date window doesn't feel very Damasko to me, but it's barely visible, so I shall not obsess. Having owned multiple DAXX's and DS30's in the past, my initial impression of the "quieter" handset is positive.

Based on my previous Damasko history, I'll be buying and selling it regularly. ;-)


----------



## BabyJoe

Just got this DA46.
It looks better than I had expected.
The only thing which I do not like is that the numerals are not lumed. Perhaps at some point I will get some custom work done.

Anecdote: the bank withheld my bank transfer for a week (without telling me), because they thought that "Damasko" is suspicious and perhaps has something to do with Damascus, Syria.

On the pics I've set the bezel to Tokyo time. The yellow stitching and second marker is also much more neon-like than on the pics.
Outdoor:















indoor















lume


----------



## comstar




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## StufflerMike

Day trip with the DC 86 Yellow


----------



## daffie




----------



## oldfatherthames

German industrial design, my vintage Leitz puncher meets my Damasko DC56:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## jgordonfresh

My DA42 is going to have company joining this week! Looking forward to posting it's big brother!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This arrived yesterday and I really, really like it. I was a little concerned about how thin it is relative to everything else I wear, but I am getting used to it.





































I think it's a keeper.

The only thing I miss is the ticking vs my previous DA44, but I like that is has Made in Germany on the dial, which the DA44 did not.


----------



## Tickythebull

Damasko time.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Arrived today, DC56. Loving it. 
My second encounter with Damasko and I'm hoping this ones a keeper.

I wonder whether this would look good with the hour / minute hands from the DC80?


----------



## kvik

^ As much as I understand the need to be ‘different’, I also think some of the Damasko models are almost iconic in their design, and so already stand out, without the need to further set them apart with various customizations. At least that is how I feel when looking at the ‘older’ models DA34, DA36, DA37, DA47, DC56 and DC57.


----------



## oldfatherthames

tantric said:


> Arrived today, DC56. Loving it.
> ...


Congratulations! b-) Ah, and it's simply perfect the way it is!

Mounted a vintage-canvas from Redrockstraps cut from a duffel bag from the British Royal Airforce stamped in 1957 today:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## daffie

oldfatherthames said:


> Congratulations! b-) Ah, and it's simply perfect the way it is!
> 
> Mounted a vintage-canvas from Redrockstraps cut from a duffel bag from the British Royal Airforce stamped in 1957 today:
> 
> View attachment 15114785
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


That looks awesome...great combo!


----------



## daffie

I also have a strap cut from an army duffel bag...


----------



## tantric

Sweet straps daffie and oldfatherthames! I knew this watch would be a strap monster and I can’t wait to experiment with it.


----------



## jgordonfresh

DC67 Si just arrived, and I'm blown away!


----------



## 0dk

DC66 with Sinn Rubber Strap.


----------



## 0dk

View attachment 15117595
View attachment 15117601
View attachment 15117603


----------



## Rice and Gravy

With my Garmin S2 golf GPS watch, which has been getting a lot of use lately.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm really happy I got this one.



















And it's a total of -2.2 seconds since I set it Monday.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Another strap change. I think it's going to stay on this until I can get a black perlon.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

More DS-30 goodness


----------



## dajak

Couldn't be happier... much thanks to @watchmann.

The little splash of colour makes me smile every time I look at it.

Hasn't been off my wrist (except for cleaning and showers) since I got it a month ago.

Tough as nails. I own a flower shop and bang the watch off of metal carts all the time... not a mark to be found 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Relaxing Saturday night with my first experience with rye.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie




----------



## Moss28




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Have a good evening folks









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

That looks so cool with the thin hands! Well, how about another DS30?










fiskadoro said:


> More DS-30 goodness
> 
> View attachment 15128445


----------



## Greg H.

My brand new DS30!
(wrist is 7.25" - 7.5")


----------



## PennyTheDog

Looks great; I hope you like yours as much as I've liked mine!



Greg H. said:


> My brand new DS30!
> (wrist is 7.25" - 7.5")
> 
> View attachment 15145081
> 
> View attachment 15145085
> 
> View attachment 15145083


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O .

I'm really loving my new DS30.


----------



## petethegreek

This hasn't left my wrist for the past three days (+1 second for the three days). Fortunately, I was able to find the right mix of long and short links to get the perfect fit with the bracelet.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## kit7

Pleasantly surprised by how good my iphone SE can do a close up






















Not so pleasant however is the amount of WABI on there


----------



## Greg H.

My DS30 on my new Barton Royal Blue Sailcloth strap. The brushed buckle works just fine.


----------



## 0utrageousfun

Here's a DS30 that I had for a bit, ordered from the factory with an OD green seconds hand normally found on the DH1.0:


----------



## nimzotech

My first Submarine-Pilot.
Ordered from Greg at watchmannDotCom.
Very pleasant watch buying experience - Kudos to Greg.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## adryens




----------



## jarlleif

Gotta love this tough watch wearing a tough wool flannel shirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HordePrime

that's a nice look! Ive the watch but not the bracelet. Is it expensive



adryens said:


>


----------



## HordePrime

that's a nice look! Ive the watch but not the bracelet. Is it expensive



adryens said:


>


----------



## comstar

jarlleif said:


> Gotta love this tough watch wearing a tough wool flannel shirt!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered my DH3...sans bracelet : (


----------



## nimzotech

Das werkzeug die Uhr

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

He's grumpy about having his picture taken not about the Damasko. :-d


----------



## jarlleif

comstar said:


> Just ordered my DH3...sans bracelet : (


You're going to love it! When I purchased my first Damasko I bought it without the bracelet too. A few months later I just couldn't help but order the bracelet. The good news is with their pricing structure it doesn't cost you any extra money to buy it separately if you need to save up for it a bit.


----------



## trhall




----------



## kylini

It’s been a while! Setting up my new apartment.


----------



## nimzotech

trhall said:


>


Love the harmonious color coordination between watch and strap!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## nimzotech

Damasko Pooch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

Another DA 44.


----------



## amt76

Newly Acquired DC 58




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

amt76 said:


> Newly Acquired DC 58


Congrats  on an awesome watch! The blue second hand is a nice touch.

Cheers

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## ljwn




----------



## ljwn

View attachment 15217621

View attachment 15217623


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## amt76

My DC 58 on a Fake Rubber B...


























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17

My Fathers day gift and my 2nd Damasko...DA353....absolutely loving it. :-!




























-Shawn


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## whineboy

Soaking up some rays.


----------



## anrex

mon`


----------



## daffie

anrex said:


> mon`


Cool combo.  Which strap is that?


----------



## Orsoni

first-time Damasko owner :-!

I've been secretly lusting after the DA36 but, when I saw the DB5 all restraint was cast aside.

I love the satin finish on the case, or whatever the finish is called


----------



## Filip_T

Love the clean design of DA46 b-)


----------



## SteamJ

So here's a question for other Damasko owners. The bezel misalignment on my DA46 doesn't bother me but I've never found a picture of another with this misalignment so how common is it? The insert is perfectly aligned so I never really pay attention to it but I'm curious if others have seen this as well.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

SteamJ said:


> So here's a question for other Damasko owners. The bezel misalignment on my DA46 doesn't bother me but I've never found a picture of another with this misalignment so how common is it? The insert is perfectly aligned so I never really pay attention to it but I'm curious if others have seen this as well.


I've never seen a Damasko belonging to someone else IRL, but I've also never read of bezel (or dial) misalignment being a problem.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

[Duplicate]


----------



## maedox

SteamJ said:


> So here's a question for other Damasko owners. The bezel misalignment on my DA46 doesn't bother me but I've never found a picture of another with this misalignment so how common is it? The insert is perfectly aligned so I never really pay attention to it but I'm curious if others have seen this as well.
> 
> View attachment 15244181


Mine is the same. Nothing to worry about. Not even sure I've seen one where it's perfectly aligned.


----------



## recon493

Reference previos page discussion on bezel alignment issues, my custom (white sec hand)has the bezel notch lined up at every odd number. Sorry for the off kilter image though.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fiskadoro

The DS30 Windup Edition again...


----------



## comstar

Just got this and love it. Was never a fan of the Nato strap and have a bracelet on order, but I have been wearing this a lot and must say the Nato is quite comfortable and looks pretty good. I'm a bracelet guy, but this is a nice change and may cancel my order for steel. Looks big on my wrist but its the angle.


----------



## daffie




----------



## adryens




----------



## StufflerMike

cadeallaw said:


> Someone was going to eventually start it, might as well be me


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Trying on Hirsch leather strap with red underlining.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Mine just arrived today after almost 3 months in the mail. I am quite impressed all around and hope to finally develop a method to opening the bracelet so it doesn't feel like I am ripping it off my wrist. Hahaha I love the articulation overall and have to say the engineering that went into it (the screws are ingenious) is impressive.









Edit: I meant to ask about the AR. I have a Breitling and Sinn with double sided AR, but they're nothing like this. It literally looks like I can reach through and touch the dial. How can it be so different? Do they apply more coats? Only draw back is how easily it smudges.


----------



## maedox

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Mine just arrived today after almost 3 months in the mail. I am quite impressed all around and hope to finally develop a method to opening the bracelet so it doesn't feel like I am ripping it off my wrist. Hahaha I love the articulation overall and have to say the engineering that went into it (the screws are ingenious) is impressive.
> View attachment 15329460
> 
> 
> Edit: I meant to ask about the AR. I have a Breitling and Sinn with double sided AR, but they're nothing like this. It literally looks like I can reach through and touch the dial. How can it be so different? Do they apply more coats? Only draw back is how easily it smudges.


To open the bracelet put a finger between the skin and bracelet on the middle and push the locked pieces up and apart. Much easier on your fingers than trying to pull outwards.


----------



## PennyTheDog

DS30 green!


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 at night.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ACG




----------



## nimzotech

ACG said:


>


The DS30 second hand moves like Flash.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## chris2611

my babies...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

New to Damasko. Just received this one a couple of days ago. I really like it.
Joe


----------



## nimzotech

good choice in the lime green second hand.

The DS30 is one of the toughest watches out there. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre

This one just came to me, enjoying it tremendously!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

When trying to chose a Damasko earlier this year, I was initially attracted to the size and clean case lines of the DA36. However it lacked a bit of visual interest, so I started looking at the DA46, which adds that chunky fully numbered bezel, and got very close to buying one. And then it me: the perfect combo of size, clean case lines and visually interesting dial is actually the DC56:










It's now become a core part of my collection as I move away from divers and into chronographs.


----------



## kylini

New watch who dis


----------



## kylini

Forgive the double-post, but I'm really really happy with the blue. I love that this pairs so well with my crazy flamboyant stuff while also being a serious watch with everything else.


----------



## chris2611

dk11


----------



## StufflerMike

chris2611 said:


> dk11
> View attachment 15363688


Excellent match!


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## jarlleif

Time for some Coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

I picked up my customized DC86 in Barbing yesterday and I'm over the moon 😉

Customizations include a countdown bezel, a white pip instead of the orange one and a flat sapphire crystal with AR-coating on the underside only. Konrad Damasko would liked to have given me a tour of the factory, but unfortunately they had unwanted "visitors" last weekend who decided to vandalize parts of the facilities after not being able to gain access to the contents of the safe. The damage to watches, bracelets and other components has to be extensive, as the burglars sprayed the whole room with powder fire extinguishers. The powder is highly aggressive on any kind of material, so one can only imagine what the effects are on the affected parts and watches. Good luck to the Damasko Team, that they can be back to normal business very soon!

Anyhow, here are some impressions of my watch:


----------



## comstar




----------



## 4hour

The classic DS30 white


----------



## Memento Vivere

My pair of Dsubs (also have a DC66).
Damasko did a bang up job with these IMO, they have the fun aesthetic of a microdiver but with the pedigree and quality of a true manufacture. Home run IMO.


----------



## bmilleker

My new DC67. Lusted after for 5+ years. Finally mine .


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Thomasnor

My new ds 30, absolutely love this watch and it fits perfectly for my bumpy ass 6.25 wrist. Here on a barton elite rubber strap.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fiskadoro

DS30 Windup Edition (shot yesterday)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## giantBOB

bmilleker said:


> My new DC67. Lusted after for 5+ years. Finally mine .
> 
> View attachment 15385939
> 
> 
> View attachment 15385941


Looks great! Love the white face!


----------



## MKN

bmilleker said:


> My new DC67. Lusted after for 5+ years. Finally mine .
> 
> View attachment 15385939
> 
> 
> View attachment 15385941


Good looking watch, congratulations! 
What size wrist do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501

Legibility is outstanding on my DA47...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😄😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Tartan Retriever

Monochrome. White second swap on a DA36. Flat gray NATO.


----------



## carlosTHEsecond

DA38 Lume


----------



## Bane01

My DC57 black, couple of photos - different strap combos


----------



## giantBOB

Gazing at this beauty today. It has taken me a while to bond with it because it's quite the departure from what I'm used to but we are starting to get along swimmingly.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## ldo123

Orsoni said:


> DB5
> 
> View attachment 15422373


Looks so good, when the suede strap catches some "patina" and looks a bit more aged. Even though the OEM suede strap looks a bit worn in some sections, I haven't changed it on my DB3, simply because I really love the aged look of it...


----------



## Kirkawall

Not mine, but since I brokered the purchase I got to spend a few minutes with this beauty on my wrist...


----------



## RLS1851

It took awhile to finally get here, but this is really something else!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64

Went out to a small quaint fishing village out of my city to catch the sunset and have some seafood dinner.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

Orsoni said:


> DB5
> 
> View attachment 15422373


What a great looking variant of the DA series. Does anyone know if the regular DA36 bracelet will fit this case?


----------



## Picaroon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64

DA46









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Neiko0501

...on a Hirsch ARNE Strap.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## StufflerMike

A day out in Berlin: 
Damasko DC 80 at Berlin Gatow Airfield


----------



## kylini




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy to have this back. I feel like plain black straps are the way to go with this watch. It's on a black FKM rubber strap from bandrbands.


----------



## fiskadoro

Another DS30 Windup edition


----------



## petgti

DC67 Si black


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64




----------



## earlofsodbury

By way of an intro, here are my two:

DC57 which I acquired used about a year ago -










One of my most-worn watches - hilariously legible, versatile, and has so far withstood everything from long dogwalks in all weathers, thru gardening, to heavyweight DIY. It's also guilty of establishing a collecting habit in me of hardened-case toolwatches, which has seen a lot of my former collection sold off...

DC80 custom - red chrono hands + bezel from DC66 -










Pride and joy of my collection, for me it's the ultimate minimalist chronograph, and another master of versatility, utility, and legibility!
My only small regret in hindsight is going all-out "purist"-mode, and not opting for a date display, since I'm one of those idiots who literally doesn't know what day it is sometimes... 

I'm sure these two won't be my last Damaskos, a D-SUB is a very likely addition, I'm just waiting to see how things pan-out with the new manufactory movements.


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Leather for a while I think.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings citizens of Damasko😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bdev

DSUB2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999

0B950FB7-7706-4EAE-8693-CD5C045A9D31 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## outlaw468

DC58 on strap


----------



## tantric




----------



## whineboy

Posting this in a few places today.


----------



## trhall

From a couple days ago.


----------



## faiz

Had my first big knock with my Damasko today! Knocked it on a metal doorframe at work whilst carrying a box.
I'm not sure I want to own up to damaging the door frame! 
But in all seriousness I was genuinely worried as I looked down and my watch was a mess. Got to my desk and wiped it with my finger and realised it was all scraped off the door frame and the watch wasn't scratched. I couldn't believe it. Perfect work watch. 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

faiz said:


> Had my first big knock with my Damasko today! Knocked it on a metal doorframe at work whilst carrying a box.
> I'm not sure I want to own up to damaging the door frame!
> But in all seriousness I was genuinely worried as I looked down and my watch was a mess. Got to my desk and wiped it with my finger and realised it was all scraped off the door frame and the watch wasn't scratched. I couldn't believe it. Perfect work watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah they're bullet proof.
Yours looks customised - assume this was done by the factory?


----------



## faiz

tantric said:


> Yeah they're bullet proof.
> Yours looks customised - assume this was done by the factory?


Yes custom orange chrono hands and DC66 hour and minute hands.
I had actually asked for DC80 hands but I think this looks better. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

faiz said:


> Yes custom orange chrono hands and DC66 hour and minute hands.
> I had actually asked for DC80 hands but I think this looks better.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Very cool. I've been toying with the idea of getting the DC66 hands on mine - I think they give more balance to the dial. The orange Chrono hands give it a very sinn-esque look, nice one.
Agree the DC80 hands won't look as good. not enough flair


----------



## oso2276

DA36 and DB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

tantric said:


> Very cool. I've been toying with the idea of getting the DC66 hands on mine - I think they give more balance to the dial. The orange Chrono hands give it a very sinn-esque look, nice one.
> Agree the DC80 hands won't look as good. not enough flair


I chose the orange because of the pop and the traditional use on German car dashboard gauges.
I originally wanted the DC80 hands so that there was less coverage of the chrono dials but when it came with these I was quite taken with them.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Got an invitation for brunch at La Nonnaglück, Caldaro, South Tyrol, Italy. Wearing my DC80 Black/Orange. Only one hour to go.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## oso2276

DB1









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

Dc66si









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Bruno28

Just got this DA47. First lume dial for me.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## bmilleker

Picked up a DC56B to go along with my DC67 .


----------



## RedViola

bmilleker said:


> View attachment 15493608


That looks great, and certainly much better on a chocolate leather strap than I would have ever guessed.


----------



## bmilleker

RedViola said:


> That looks great, and certainly much better on a chocolate leather strap than I would have ever guessed.


I was in debate on which strap to order it on. I have the black with white on my DC67, and figured I would try the brown on the 56. Not much to lose if I didn't enjoy it, but I was pleasantly surprised. For a tool watch, its surprisingly classy with the strap on it.


----------



## Bruno28

DA47









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

Just in and I set the date wrong!


----------



## helidoc

Erik_H said:


> View attachment 15490939


That is a lovely combination with the strap. If you don't mind me asking, what strap is it?

Cheers

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

DC66si
DA47
DA36









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## river bum

Bruno28 said:


> DC66si
> DA47
> DA36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





Bruno28 said:


> Nice Damasko three watch collection!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## formatez

My DC56 on a new Artem sailcloth strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

Trying the bracelet.....


----------



## Picaroon

I love this bullet proof watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Picaroon said:


> I love this bullet proof watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't want to give any egg-sucking lessons, but I would check the tightness of the Torx screws in that bracelet - the topmost one appears to be protruding in that picture, which it _shouldn't_ unless it's loose.


----------



## Bruno28

I noticed on my da47 that the first screw pair closest to the lugs protrude out slightly while the others don't. 
But none the less, the other screws do need some tightening every now and then, unless you treadle know them. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Bruno28 said:


> I noticed on my da47 that the first screw pair closest to the lugs protrude out slightly while the others don't...


Wondered if that might be the case - they don't do that in my bracelet, but I guess manufacturing details may have changed over time.


----------



## Picaroon

earlofsodbury said:


> Don't want to give any egg-sucking lessons, but I would check the tightness of the Torx screws in that bracelet - the topmost one appears to be protruding in that picture, which it _shouldn't_ unless it's loose.


No worries and thanks. All screws are snug!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron

Sorry double post


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Robert999

D3FE6DE7-2B09-42FA-8B81-C6CAA4E73148 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## StufflerMike

Today I visited the Damasko factory, wearing the DC80 Black.


----------



## ldo123

Black and orange, the perfect match! Happy Halloween everyone...🎃


----------



## Relo60

For Halloween 🎃👻😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## noregrets

ldo123 said:


> Black and orange, the perfect match! Happy Halloween everyone...
> View attachment 15526532


Spectacular!


----------



## tonigs




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ACG

Arrived today. Just about perfect in my eyes


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ACG




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## trhall

On the new bracelet - DS30 WindUp edition


----------



## heyBJK

Chicken in the smoker...


----------



## Tronner

faiz said:


> Had my first big knock with my Damasko today! Knocked it on a metal doorframe at work whilst carrying a box.
> I'm not sure I want to own up to damaging the door frame!
> But in all seriousness I was genuinely worried as I looked down and my watch was a mess. Got to my desk and wiped it with my finger and realised it was all scraped off the door frame and the watch wasn't scratched. I couldn't believe it. Perfect work watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


That looks really good with the custom hands!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## chris2611




----------



## Igorek

Damasko DB1


----------



## RedViola

Posted with a tinge of sadness, as this is probably my last ride of the year. It's too hard to get any temperature into the tires on New York mornings once it goes below freezing overnight.

And when spring rolls around again, I expect the DSub1 will be replaced on bike duty by a DC80 LHD. It will be perfect for timing sessions on the track-when that's a thing again-and seeing elapsed minutes at a glance without having to come off throttle. ?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My new DA36. One of the last with the ETA movement I think.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ACG




----------



## chris2611




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

DA46 purchased from Rob Caplan at Topper in California, preowned. This one was just too good to pass up. Less than 6 months old and from an exceptional group like Topper.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Have a good afternoon.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky




----------



## Bruno28

Da47









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Debating if I like it on this strap.


----------



## Tronner

trhall said:


>


That combo looks great! If you don't mind - where did you find that strap?


----------



## SteamJ

Tronner10 said:


> That combo looks great! If you don't mind - where did you find that strap?


Thanks. It's a Bulang & Sons strap. I actually picked it up in a lot deal. A friend had a box full (seriously it's 30+) straps that he didn't feel like selling individually so he sold me them all for the cost of shipping. This strap alone is $120 new.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## trhall

Tronner10 said:


> That combo looks great! If you don't mind - where did you find that strap?


Erika's Originals - Corsa MN strap.


----------



## Recht




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Crown and buckle Harbor strap









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

trhall said:


> Erika's Originals - Corsa MN strap.


Thank you!


----------



## Tronner

SteamJ said:


> Thanks. It's a Bulang & Sons strap. I actually picked it up in a lot deal. A friend had a box full (seriously it's 30+) straps that he didn't feel like selling individually so he sold me them all for the cost of shipping. This strap alone is $120 new.


Wow! You scored a hell of a deal!


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## Heljestrand

Pocket shot


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## petethegreek

Can't believe I waited so long to get one of these. It's a new favorite for sure.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Stock strap. Wow, awful picture now that it's posted.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

From earlier this morning on Zulu strap.


----------



## A_h_r_m_s

My first Damasko just arrived today. A preowned DA45. Extremely pleased. Suspect it won't be my last.


----------



## smashie

I may have a problem


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## nedh

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the bracelet? Looks fantastic.


----------



## wkw

nedh said:


> How do you like the bracelet? Looks fantastic.


Thanks nedh. I like it very much. One of the toughest bracelets ever. I really don't need to baby it.

The bracelet built like a tank but it's not easy to operate. The only thing I'd like Damasko to offer is a clasp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Two weeks into ownership and several strap changes but remains on the wrist.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## choohooo

Wishing i would've never sold my DA36!


----------



## Adventureman

New DA20BK arrival! My new vintage explorer/field/aviation watch. Already had the DA36 and this is the same but so completely different. The strap smells and feels amazing and is a perfect match for this model.


----------



## MrDagon007

Still often wearing mine, bought mid 2014, it was one of the very first Damaskos on bracelet, and my DA373 was more rare than a Bugatti back then, it is #0028.
Never found the urge to resell it.
Can be worn casual and on a suit. I often wear it on business trips, pre-covid at least - not afraid about bumps.
The case still looks new. The bracelet has a few shiny needle spots and is not so loose anymore - a few links are stuck I think due to gunk yet impossible to screw the links open, but still a pleasure to wear.
It was my most expensive watch back then. Since then I added a Nomos Tangente 41 which complements this one well.


----------



## CollectorS

MrDagon007 said:


> Still often wearing mine, bought mid 2014, it was one of the very first Damaskos on bracelet, and my DA373 was more rare than a Bugatti back then, it is #0028.
> Never found the urge to resell it.
> Can be worn casual and on a suit. I often wear it on business trips, pre-covid at least - not afraid about bumps.
> The case still looks new. The bracelet has a few shiny needle spots and is not so loose anymore - a few links are stuck I think due to gunk yet impossible to screw the links open, but still a pleasure to wear.
> It was my most expensive watch back then. Since then I added a Nomos Tangente 41 which complements this one well.


It's been 6 years so any service plans?


----------



## Heljestrand

Becoming a compelling daily wear work watch.


----------



## pjmaxm

Going to be this for a while on different straps, mostly perlon, till I get one of the new factory bracelet.


----------



## MacA

First wrist shot on a gray/black shark strap. I haven't had it 24 hours yet and it's very comfy.


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## MrDagon007

CollectorS said:


> It's been 6 years so any service plans?


Good question. I think wore it 2 out of 6 years because it is one of my faves in my collection.
It can still hold another 5 years before service I think.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Heljestrand

Saturday at work


----------



## Sugman

I haven't worn the same watch for 4 days in a row since I got my Aqua Terra...until this one...


----------



## OmegaGateway

Heljestrand said:


> Two weeks into ownership and several strap changes but remains on the wrist.
> View attachment 15572330


The beefier case profile looks so good on this strap monster. 👍


----------



## OmegaGateway

The new DS30 bracelet finally came out! The moment my DS30 has been waiting for.
Does anyone have hands on experience with it yet?


----------



## elbilo

OmegaGateway said:


> The new DS30 bracelet finally came out! The moment my DS30 has been waiting for.
> Does anyone have hands on experience with it yet?


A couple of members have commented on it in the DS30 bracelet thread.


----------



## OmegaGateway

elbilo said:


> A couple of members have commented on it in the DS30 bracelet thread.


Nice. Thank you.
I have been anticipating the bracelet for a long time.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

DB2
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

46


----------



## kylini

I should really get a bracelet for this.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA46 on Hirsch "Andy"


----------



## Sugman

DA46 on a Hirsch Accent


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I was able to slightly bend a couple of 21mm spring bars that are also slightly smaller diameter than stock. The stock strap no longer rubs on the case.


----------



## Jblaze36wv

Just picked up this new (to me) beauty. This bezel is something special huh?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyTime35

love the pop of that yellow seconds hand, had one of these on my radar forever now


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## Sugman




----------



## spencers

Still loving my DS30. Got a Luff elastico strap on the way to change things up.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Heljestrand

DA46 is such an amazing wristwatch. Near bulletproof.


----------



## ACG

Just arrived. Love it


----------



## petgti




----------



## Jblaze36wv

I switched the OEM leather strap for an Erika MN Original and honestly this thing was a match made in heaven. Highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MookieLi

My custom DA36. I requested the hands from the DA34.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I like it.


----------



## petgti

MookieLi said:


> My custom DA36. I requested the hands from the DA34.
> View attachment 15612423


nice


----------



## OkiFrog

MookieLi said:


> My custom DA36. I requested the hands from the DA34.
> View attachment 15612423


Looks amazing! Nice strap too, what brand is it? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MookieLi

OkiFrog said:


> Looks amazing! Nice strap too, what brand is it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, the strap is a Crown and Buckle Chevron.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

My 12 years old DA36









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## fzen

Cold enough that my wrist doesn't swell much and I can wear the damasko bracelet while doing farm work


----------



## nedh

fzen said:


> Cold enough that my wrist doesn't swell much and I can wear the damasko bracelet while doing farm work


Love that bracelet. Nice photo!


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

DA46


----------



## bruck177

MookieLi said:


> My custom DA36. I requested the hands from the DA34.
> View attachment 15612423


Great look, the red second hand adds a bit of fun to the tool look.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ACG




----------



## fzen

Installing a new oven and found myself smashing my watch against sheet metal getting the old oven out. Choice: take off my seiko every 5min or put on the damasko. Gonna be a Damasko day


----------



## fzen

Taking a few days off to catch up on more farm work. Ice hardened watch in front of ice hardened frosted fields


----------



## fzen

Obligatory cutting the netting off a haybale to feed the hungry cattle


----------



## Batboy

fzen said:


> I can wear the damasko bracelet while doing farm work


Are you sure that Leatherman's tough enough to hold a Damasko?


----------



## mmaa

MookieLi said:


> My custom DA36. I requested the hands from the DA34.
> View attachment 15612423


I recognize that watch.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ACG




----------



## Sugman

2 days in a row...a rarity for me.


----------



## Tickythebull

Si









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## OmegaGateway

Sugman said:


> 2 days in a row...a rarity for me.
> View attachment 15639764


German engineering times 2!


----------



## ddaly12

New to me DC66. First Damasko. Impressed!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

ddaly12 said:


> New to me DC66. First Damasko. Impressed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice congrats! I have been look at dc67 white version. Do you like size? Not too big? Thanks


----------



## ddaly12

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> Nice congrats! I have been look at dc67 white version. Do you like size? Not too big? Thanks


Thank you!!

It's big and bold, without question. From a Birdseye view, no issues, it's a great fit on my 7.25" wrist. The watch does, however, wear tall, and the case shape doesn't do much to mitigate that. Don't expect to wear this under a shirt cuff.

There are a few good videos online that give a good feel for the size (search DC66... I like the worn & wound and Long Island Watch pieces).

I've also snapped some comparison photos of other watches with similar stats. Here next to my first gen Sumo. While the size and heights are similar, the Sumo seems to get more snug to the wrist and has an angled case which seems to breakup and deflect some of the height. Also notice the very different lug length / geometry.


















Here next to a 3572.50 Speedmaster with hesalite crystal. Not exactly an apples to apples comp given the manual wind omega, but notice the height is nearly the same, but the omega crystal accounts for a lot of that. The side case of the omega is much thinner, being broken up by long curves and alternating brushed vs polished surfaces.


















And here's a side by side next to a turtle and a Seamaster Pro 300m. All pretty similar.










All that said, the DC66 feels VERY rugged and well made. Not overly heavy given its size. Very comfortable on the stock leather. I bought mine pre-owned off a listing here, 5 year old watch, and the case and bezel are nearly perfect. I can't find a single hairline scratch. It's astonishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷❄Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My DA36









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

ddaly12 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It's big and bold, without question. From a Birdseye view, no issues, it's a great fit on my 7.25" wrist. The watch does, however, wear tall, and the case shape doesn't do much to mitigate that. Don't expect to wear this under a shirt cuff.
> 
> There are a few good videos online that give a good feel for the size (search DC66... I like the worn & wound and Long Island Watch pieces).
> 
> I've also snapped some comparison photos of other watches with similar stats. Here next to my first gen Sumo. While the size and heights are similar, the Sumo seems to get more snug to the wrist and has an angled case which seems to breakup and deflect some of the height. Also notice the very different lug length / geometry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here next to a 3572.50 Speedmaster with hesalite crystal. Not exactly an apples to apples comp given the manual wind omega, but notice the height is nearly the same, but the omega crystal accounts for a lot of that. The side case of the omega is much thinner, being broken up by long curves and alternating brushed vs polished surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a side by side next to a turtle and a Seamaster Pro 300m. All pretty similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, the DC66 feels VERY rugged and well made. Not overly heavy given its size. Very comfortable on the stock leather. I bought mine pre-owned off a listing here, 5 year old watch, and the case and bezel are nearly perfect. I can't find a single hairline scratch. It's astonishing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow you are too kind to post those shots- thank you.
I just got a couple of these Hirsch tiger straps-i think it would transform your watch even more. Its calf leather on outside and rubber on inside. Most comfortable and durable strap i have seen. Hirsch TIGER Perforated Leather Performance Watch Strap in BLACK thinking of selling my steinhart triton 100atm. 45mm also quite large but dont mind it. Steinharts are nice but Damasko is just in a different league imo.


----------



## pjmaxm




----------



## ddaly12

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> wow you are too kind to post those shots- thank you.
> I just got a couple of these Hirsch tiger straps-i think it would transform your watch even more. Its calf leather on outside and rubber on inside. Most comfortable and durable strap i have seen. Hirsch TIGER Perforated Leather Performance Watch Strap in BLACK thinking of selling my steinhart triton 100atm. 45mm also quite large but dont mind it. Steinharts are nice but Damasko is just in a different league imo.
> 
> View attachment 15650051
> 
> View attachment 15650055
> 
> View attachment 15650060
> 
> View attachment 15650061
> 
> View attachment 15650062


I'm now on a hunt for the right strap / nato... thank you for the recommendation!! I will check them out, for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

pjmaxm said:


>


How do you like the Damasko sub bracelet?


----------



## pjmaxm

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> How do you like the Damasko sub bracelet?


Absolutely love it. Takes the watch to another level for me, but I have an admittedly very strong preference for bracelets. I took a bunch more pictures and talked more about it on the thread about the bracelet.









Damasko unveals the DS 30 submarine steel bracelet


Wow...two months??? I ordered a DS30 with the bracelet a month ago. I was hoping to get it sometime this month.....(hope it's not delayed due to the bracelet )Greg told me a few weeks back that to his knowledge none were available, and the only ones in the wild were a few samples that...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

pjmaxm said:


> Absolutely love it. Takes the watch to another level for me, but I have an admittedly very strong preference for bracelets. I took a bunch more pictures and talked more about it on the thread about the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damasko unveals the DS 30 submarine steel bracelet
> 
> 
> Wow...two months??? I ordered a DS30 with the bracelet a month ago. I was hoping to get it sometime this month.....(hope it's not delayed due to the bracelet )Greg told me a few weeks back that to his knowledge none were available, and the only ones in the wild were a few samples that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


yea its no doubt the best bracelet on the market imo. Do you have any other Damaskos? I just got DS30 love it. I have it on Hirsch Tiger- very comfortable


----------



## pjmaxm

Yankeemark 1 2 3 said:


> yea its no doubt the best bracelet on the market imo. Do you have any other Damaskos? I just got DS30 love it. I have it on Hirsch Tiger- very comfortable


Not currently but in the past have had DA37, DA36, DA38, DA46, another DA36, DS30 yellow, and finally now this DS30 Windup.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm




----------



## Quenchntemper

My DA343, love hanging out with this guy...


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

Quenchntemper said:


> My DA343, love hanging out with this guy...
> View attachment 15656485
> 
> Wow stunning piece! I like the red and black
> 
> if i was you try this one hirsch robby red/black sill transform further matehttps://www.hirschstraps.com/products/hirsch-robby-sailcloth-effect-performance-watch-strap-in-black-red-09120940504


----------



## Quenchntemper

Thanks, I really enjoy it! yeah, that Robby is a nice strap, I find Hirsch straps super comfortable. The Robby is actually one I've eyeballed before, I have a Hirsch James on my Railmaster and I never want to take it off, it's smooth as butter. Going to have to try sailcloth one of these days.


----------



## fzen

Moving more hay. Step one in trying a rubber strap on a farm tool watch


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

Anyone have a Dsub to share please?


----------



## 74notserpp

A huge thanks to Greg at Watchmann  DH3.0 Black 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713

Best tool watch I ever owned!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador

Liking my new DS30


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## fzen

DA36 in the pastures


----------



## fzen

Two days in a row that I get to do a little farm work


----------



## Heljestrand

Trying not to buy or sell any watches in 2021; slowing way down from previous years. Here is a late 2020 pickup.... my last purchase for hopefully ever. Purchased pre-loved from Topper Jewelers and truly a great daily wear piece if one chose that route. Damasko DA46 with unconventional white seconds hand on Hirsch strap.


----------



## Floppy47

fzen said:


> Two days in a row that I get to do a little farm work


Looks amazing!! I love the green rubber strap.


----------



## thedonn007

DA37 and DB5


----------



## Supercontra

MookieLi said:


> My custom DA36. I requested the hands from the DA34.
> View attachment 15612423


Really like what you did here with the custom hands. Looks fantastic!

Has anyone tried something similar with the DS30?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

DS30 Windup Edition... still thinking about that bracelet one day...


----------



## Supercontra

fiskadoro said:


> DS30 Windup Edition... still thinking about that bracelet one day...


Beautiful and fits your wrist like a glove. May I ask what size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Supercontra said:


> Beautiful and fits your wrist like a glove. May I ask what size?


Thanks. My wrist is a touch under 7" but quite flat.


----------



## thedonn007

DS30 and DA37


----------



## Jim L

thedonn007 said:


> DS30 and DA37
> View attachment 15677458


Your collection is quite impressive! Enjoy them!


----------



## thedonn007

Jim L said:


> Your collection is quite impressive! Enjoy them!


Thank you, however the DA37 is in on loan. I have shipped it out today, and will miss it.


----------



## ddaly12

Had to add this beaut. Love the sheen off this bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

DA46 on a Hirsch...


----------



## scorp713




----------



## fzen

DA36 while trenching some water lines on my day off


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets




----------



## Jaspel

Leather NATO strap


----------



## Bane01

Custom Postale watch strap on my DH1.0

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Just saw a meme that read, "The object to your right is your weapon in the upcoming zombie apocalypse. You surviving?"

I think I could be okay with the object on my right ...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 74notserpp

scorp713 said:


>


Good to see another DH3.0 black 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713

74notserpp said:


> Good to see another DH3.0 black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks these are great watches!

I put a new B & R strap today, it's way more comfortable than the nato.


----------



## 74notserpp

scorp713 said:


> Thanks these are great watches!
> 
> I put a new B & R strap today, it's way more comfortable than the nato.


It looks good 
I'm thinking of getting the Damasko Rubber Sport with black buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onebrokecollector

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15692433


Love the blue. Nice piece


----------



## pisar




----------



## Sugman

Onebrokecollector said:


> Love the blue. Nice piece


Thanks!


----------



## oscmsw

View attachment 15700069
View attachment 15700069


----------



## oscmsw




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Teejus




----------



## oscmsw

Damasko DA35 my second D


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

Gettin' out in the wild with my DC66


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Rile

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15716831


Looks beautiful with that blue seconds hand.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Rile said:


> Looks beautiful with that blue seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------



## Dav25

Got this in the mail today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjck

My first nice watch and I'm really in love with the design! Also first post 😎


----------



## scorp713




----------



## JuNi

Only on casual Friday I can wear this


----------



## keegan

Can you tell I love this dial?


----------



## heyBJK

Pork going in the smoker. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman

The strap - a Di-Modell Carbonio - comes with white stitching, but not as white as what's on the watch. I decided to black it out with parade gloss polish. Not too bad looking...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410

The more i look at this thread the more I need a demasko


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ddaly12

Hell of a watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## scorp713




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## oscmsw

A couple of behotches why not!


----------



## Jasper110

My new D Sub 1. Love the changes in dial colour depending on the lighting. Grey, Blue, or Black?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! Love the DA37 on bracelet.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Jim L said:


> Great watch! Love the DA37 on bracelet.


Thanks Jim

I really like this one. White dial is quite unique, in my opinion....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15770563


Hello @Sugman. Perfect watch/band combo! Can I ask the brand of the band?


----------



## Sugman

Ken123 said:


> Hello @Sugman. Perfect watch/band combo! Can I ask the brand of the band?


Thanks! It's a Hirsch Robby. They come in several colors.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 74notserpp

New sport strap for the DH3.0 Black 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Happy DA37 owner here. Cheers!


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## kylini

I can't believe I tried to force this on leather. It needs this strap... or a bracelet if anyone has one for sale


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## helidoc

This arrived today, my first! I think this is all the watch anyone could rationally need.


















Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo




----------



## pizza_dog

Just unboxed! Custom DC56 with red chrono hands. As you can see, I've had it for about nine and a half minutes.


----------



## GreatScott

pizza_dog said:


> Just unboxed! Custom DC56 with red chrono hands. As you can see, I've had it for about nine and a half minutes.
> 
> View attachment 15795554


This is the coolest thing I've seen lately, very nice indeed.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jil_sander

Oh man those Damaskos are so nice.
I wish I could purchase them directly from Germany.
Official retailer in Japan charges too much commission fee like 1800usd for DS30 with leather strap. What a joke!


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Cordgear




----------



## JDCfour

DB5


----------



## ddaly12

DS30 Ocean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RSM13

Out on the saltwater in its natural habitat


----------



## ddaly12

DC66









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

DA343 on a Fluco leather strap.


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Cordgear




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Artbrz




----------



## Jasper110




----------



## oso2276

DB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordgear




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Sugman

Back from @WatchMann, yesterday...running well!


----------



## Bane01

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1234tuba

Bane01 said:


> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


What strap is this?


----------



## Bane01

1234tuba said:


> What strap is this?


It's custom made strap by Postale watch straps from Finland. It's made from recycled materials, mostly of military origins. For example my strap was made from Finnish military bag.


----------



## Cordgear

Threw my Sinn 857 bracelet on just for grins.

It actually works - if you squint your eyes really hard.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Sugman




----------



## kylini

I finally got the bracelet!


----------



## tanatron




----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## oscmsw

DA35


----------



## Richard_r86

On the ''hook strap'' by Nick Mankey with blasted hardware


----------



## 5277

Eine moderne Bund-Version


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 1234tuba




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Sugman

I decided I'd wear this until it either deviated 2 seconds from when I set it Sunday night (18th), or wear it all week. I may be wearing it all week.


----------



## 5277

Watchstrapheaven for wet condition


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## oscmsw

DA373


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman

My first Damasko and new favourite watch. Purchased pre-owned in the UK


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Thom986

For the time being, this Damasko DA36 is the one from my engagement.

It hasn't aged or scratched a bit. I wear it very regularly on nato.


----------



## tantric

DC56 on a Steveo canvas strap - love this combo


----------



## kylini

Still rocking the bracelet.


----------



## Thom986

DA36 and a fresh new black nato (from Aliexpress).


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Bane01

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## whineboy




----------



## Thom986




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## MrZeke

JDCfour said:


>


Best one yet!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

MrZeke said:


> Best one yet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## chiron93




----------



## tonigs




----------



## chiron93

tonigs said:


>


I love the yellow second hands on Damaskos. It really pops on the black dial.
What bracelet is that? Although it doesn't match the lug it still looks good.


----------



## tonigs

chiron93 said:


> I love the yellow second hands on Damaskos. It really pops on the black dial.
> What bracelet is that? Although it doesn't match the lug it still looks good.


Yes, little yellow on that dial is just perfect.
Bracelet is good enough for me, and it is cheaper than original 
It's Sinn 556/356 bracelet.
Maybe the one from 856 would be even better because tegimented colour is closer to Damasko case.


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## 1165dvd

Lawrence648 said:


> View attachment 15881686
> View attachment 15881687


Came so close to buying this same watch last week. I'm having regrets for missing on it. I like the strap you put on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648

1165dvd said:


> Came so close to buying this same watch last week. I'm having regrets for missing on it. I like the strap you put on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just got it (the Damasko that is). The strap is a di modell Anfibio waterproof strap. Nice, but little stiff. Just picked up a Hirsch Arne which I like a lot better:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## chiron93




----------



## GBNova

Love the finish on this watch. Sometimes it's slate grey and sometimes it's bronze like. The sheen is really interesting too. I've always been a brushed steel guy but I think I'm converted.


----------



## Jasper110

I love the way the D Sub1 plays with the light.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chiron93

Not sure if u can see the difference but I put the links inside out. The links have very slight curvature to them and the "correct?" way is to have the curvature outward. But hoping that this may shorten the bracelet slightly I put the curvature inward (trying anything to get a better fit of the bracelet).
The light reflects differently for sure.


----------



## Jasper110

IMO the original is still the best.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC57 Si Black on a tour through the Museumspark der Industriekultur, Rüdersdorf.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Thom986

This dsub looks great.


----------



## jwstamper

Think I got the last DS30 from Long Island watch - immediately put it on a Watch Steward minimal strap with black hardware - like that it doesn't add any bulk to this thin watch and is super comfortable all day.


----------



## Cahanc

Thom986 said:


> This dsub looks great.


What model is this? Blue dial, day and date?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

DSub 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBNova

jwstamper said:


> Think I got the last DS30 from Long Island watch - immediately put it on a Watch Steward minimal strap with black hardware - like that it doesn't add any bulk to this thin watch and is super comfortable all day.


He still has an OBO.


----------



## Thom986

Cahanc said:


> What model is this? Blue dial, day and date?


A DA 36. Back dial, day and date, and a outer anti-reflective coating.


----------



## chiron93

jwstamper said:


> Think I got the last DS30 from Long Island watch - immediately put it on a Watch Steward minimal strap with black hardware - like that it doesn't add any bulk to this thin watch and is super comfortable all day.


Here's mine..









Let's see yours! 🙂


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From last month, after my DC56 Si (on Hirsch "James" strap) returned from service at Watchmann.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Jasper110

Playing with the sunlight


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Little DS30.


----------



## kylini

Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## Neiko0501

chiron93 said:


> View attachment 15893149
> 
> View attachment 15893150
> 
> 
> Not sure if u can see the difference but I put the links inside out. The links have very slight curvature to them and the "correct?" way is to have the curvature outward. But hoping that this may shorten the bracelet slightly I put the curvature inward (trying anything to get a better fit of the bracelet).
> The light reflects differently for sure.


Hi, how is this working out out you? It's a pretty cool look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Aaaaand happy Monday


----------



## chiron93

Neiko0501 said:


> Hi, how is this working out out you? It's a pretty cool look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just seemed the "correct" way felt better on the wrist..


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## gh1234

love the matching date wheel and date color


chiron93 said:


> Just seemed the "correct" way felt better on the wrist..
> 
> View attachment 15927574


----------



## StufflerMike

DB 5 on a Pebro.


----------



## Cahanc

Dsub2 on Ice and leather.


----------



## Relo60

DA34 today. Cheers 🍹😄😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## stilby

DC86


----------



## fiskadoro

DS30 Windup Edition


----------



## Sugman

Rockin' the DA46, today.


----------



## Cahanc

Relo60 said:


> DA34 today. Cheers 🍹😄😊✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15929469





Relo60 said:


> DA34 today. Cheers 🍹😄😊✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15929469


Love the red on this and the DA35. Should've bought while in stock. Hopefully red will show up again in some newer models.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rodo88

DK32. Arrived today.

First impressions good. Great size. Strap isn't perfect. Slightly too large on one band at the lug causing it to rub which will limit its life span.

Crown isn't quite as smooth as the da37 I previously had but that aside it looks to be a great watch


----------



## earlofsodbury

^ That new movement ^ looks fantastic - very much in keeping with Damasko's established aesthetic


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth

rodo88 said:


> DK32. Arrived today.
> 
> First impressions good. Great size. Strap isn't perfect. Slightly too large on one band at the lug causing it to rub which will limit its life span.
> 
> Crown isn't quite as smooth as the da37 I previously had but that aside it looks to be a great watch
> View attachment 15935598
> View attachment 15935599


The display caseback and new in-house movement really does transform the watch. Bummer about the strap, but a perfect excuse to order new straps!  Congrats, and as a DS30 owner, thank you for sharing, hope to see a full review someday.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## ThePeave




----------



## Cahanc

ThePeave said:


> View attachment 15960131


I have come so close to pulling the trigger on this watch, do you enjoy it?


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## ThePeave

Cahanc said:


> I have come so close to pulling the trigger on this watch, do you enjoy it?


I picked it up second hand at the beginning of the year; its been my daily wear since and Ive have been enjoying it immensely. For me its a perfect everyday/everywhere watch with the hardened steel case and super versatile with all kinds of straps. I also like that its kind of a sleeper with the Damasko in house hand wound movement with all their special additions. Its been running pretty spot on at -2 sec/day as well.


----------



## 1165dvd

stilby said:


> DC86
> View attachment 15931236


This is high on my list. Would love to see a lot more pictures of it. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Richard_r86

pizza_dog said:


> View attachment 15957396


----------



## pizza_dog

The pop from the yellow is fun.


----------



## PennyTheDog

Two week family motorhome trip with a DS30


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## 1234tuba

Gloomy day at the lake with the ds30&#8230;


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great! Really hope damasko hurries up with the release of the new daXXs!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

bts01 said:


> Looks great! Really hope damasko hurries up with the release of the new daXXs!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes&#8230;along with a proper clasp for the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

My second but not last Damasko. I started to get more serious with my watch love the past year or so. I grew tired of looking and loving the nicer ones from the screen of my computer or phone. I went whole hog and bought a new Speedmaster Pro Saphire and while I love that watch it wasn't until I found Damasko and opened the box on my Dsub2 that I became overwhelmed with a feeling of awe and contentment that the years of looking and wanting had given me. I did not take that watch off for weeks straight and to this day I wear it at least half the time. I bought a DK105 blue dial and opened that box and wham! Again with the warm and fuzzies. Point being, cost doesn't always dictate level of satisfaction and in the watch world that's a great lesson to learn, for me at least.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Very nice! I have always thought about adding that Damasko to my collection. Hope you enjoy it for the years to come.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16003068
> View attachment 16003069
> View attachment 16003070


Stunning watch - I can't help but wonder if these models would have been more successful if Damasko had had some more representative images in its marketing: this is the first time I've properly appreciated it!


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> Stunning watch - I can't help but wonder if these models would have been more successful if Damasko had had some more representative images in its marketing: this is the first time I've properly appreciated it!


Could be, its a fair question and one we will never know the answer to at this point. I would hope they would be coming out with some dressier watch(es) in the future. They had a great watch in the DK105 and I would love to see what they may do in the future.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAction

Finally arrived today


----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16017401


Is this a Dsub2 with black dial?


----------



## Cahanc

JackAction said:


> View attachment 16032116
> 
> Finally arrived today


Beautiful!! Hope you enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## StufflerMike

Cahanc said:


> Is this a Dsub2 with black dial?


DSub3😉


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens




----------



## NewProggie




----------



## Cahanc

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, Is this the DA36? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## wkw

Cahanc said:


> Hi, Is this the DA36? If so, how do you like it?


Hi Cahanc,

Yes, this is a DA36. I got it since 2014. It is a tank.

It is quite accurate and after all these years of usage, i don't find any mark or scratches in the case and bracelet.

Like it very much.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneraLemon




----------



## Cahanc

wkw said:


> Hi Cahanc,
> 
> Yes, this is a DA36. I got it since 2014. It is a tank.
> 
> It is quite accurate and after all these years of usage, i don't find any mark or scratches in the case and bracelet.
> 
> Like it very much.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! That helps a lot. The watch arrives on this Thursday so I am very excited. Did you get the bracelet? I have a Dsub2 and I put the 22mm bracelet on it and it doesn't fit exactly but its close and I love it. Thanks again.


----------



## wkw

Cahanc said:


> Thank you! That helps a lot. The watch arrives on this Thursday so I am very excited. Did you get the bracelet? I have a Dsub2 and I put the 22mm bracelet on it and it doesn't fit exactly but its close and I love it. Thanks again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Cahanc said:


> Thank you! That helps a lot. The watch arrives on this Thursday so I am very excited. Did you get the bracelet? I have a Dsub2 and I put the 22mm bracelet on it and it doesn't fit exactly but its close and I love it. Thanks again.


Congratulations. I'm sure you will like it much as I do.

Yes, the main reason I bought the watch back then was because Damasko introduced a matching bracelet. I like it very much and it is essentially bullet proof. It would be perfect if the bracelet ones with a clasp.

Enjoy your Damasko.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

wkw said:


> Congratulations. I'm sure you will like it much as I do.
> 
> Yes, the main reason I bought the watch back then was because Damasko introduced a matching bracelet. I like it very much and it is essentially bullet proof. It would be perfect if the bracelet ones with a clasp.
> 
> Enjoy your Damasko.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree about the clasp. As it is certainly holds well but it seems they could make a much better clasp for that bracelet, especially given the fact that they have shown what they can do with metals already.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dav25

Cahanc said:


> Thank you! That helps a lot. The watch arrives on this Thursday so I am very excited. Did you get the bracelet? I have a Dsub2 and I put the 22mm bracelet on it and it doesn't fit exactly but its close and I love it. Thanks again.


wonder if maybe Damasko would sell you just the endlinks for the DA36 and you can use the Dsub bracelet.


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 on bracelet. Pleased with it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1234tuba

So far enjoying my 2nd ds30 (sold the 1st). Just contemplating whether to go bracelet, distressed leather, or just nato&#8230;


----------



## chiron93

Additional refinement links arrived from Greg today. (Thanks Greg!)
So back on the bracelet..


----------



## Cahanc

Dav25 said:


> wonder if maybe Damasko would sell you just the endlinks for the DA36 and you can use the Dsub bracelet.


I'll never know. I have ordered the DA3X bracelet from Long Island Watch and it is headed my way as I type. Couldn't be happier, unless I was gifted a black and orange DC86!


----------



## Cahanc

1234tuba said:


> So far enjoying my 2nd ds30 (sold the 1st). Just contemplating whether to go bracelet, distressed leather, or just nato&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16041567


Bracelet for sure. I seem to play with other straps for the Dsub2 and always wind up putting it back on the Ice hardened for extended wear periods. Thats just me though.


----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## 41Mets

Impressive, simple watch. 39mm fits well, I think, on my 7.5" wrist.

DK32


----------



## Cahanc

My Damasko affair continues unabated. Added to the Dsub2 and DK105 blue is the DA36. I went with this as the price was right and I needed? Ok, wanted a three hand day/date so the others could sleep better in their stables. Ordered from Greg @ Watchmann and shipped and arrived quickly with no problems. It's only been a couple hours but I put it on a black kangaroo NATO as the included strap fit on the second to last hole and a short tail like that is bothersome. Anyways, have a great weekend! One pic with original strap.


----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## bts01

Aussiehoudini said:


> View attachment 16043892


Love the white face/orange second hand combo.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

New DA36 freshly mounted on its one true companion.


----------



## ark1985

Hi, New owner here. Just got myself one DK30 no-date. Except for one speck of dust (or something?) under the "made in Germany", everything else is great! Here are the photos i took using a Macro clip-ons on my Samsung S10e:






















































All in all, I am happy to own one of the DAMASKO watch! I am all for a solid honest German watch made in Germany!


----------



## StufflerMike

Monday afternoon picture of my DK 105


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Aussiehoudini

Popped the bracelet off tonight to try the HIrsch strap. I love the bracelet but though id try something different.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Grasshopperglock

Today I'm wearing a dark grey Under Armor shirt with dark grey shorts. So it's the DC58 on a grey strap.


----------



## Cahanc

ark1985 said:


> Hi, New owner here. Just got myself one DK30 no-date. Except for one speck of dust (or something?) under the "made in Germany", everything else is great! Here are the photos i took using a Macro clip-ons on my Samsung S10e:
> 
> View attachment 16053925
> 
> 
> View attachment 16053941
> View attachment 16053950
> View attachment 16053951
> View attachment 16053956
> View attachment 16053963
> View attachment 16053968
> 
> 
> All in all, I am happy to own one of the DAMASKO watch! I am all for a solid honest German watch made in Germany!


Right under the front of the letter d. I think you should say something, that would drive me a bit mad seeing that. It can probably be easily removed unless its ink on the dial?


----------



## Cahanc

DA36 on black Kangaroo NATO.


----------



## Waqar Akram

Cahanc said:


> DA36 on black Kangaroo NATO.
> View attachment 16056886
> View attachment 16056890


Beauty!


----------



## GrouchoM

Cahanc said:


> DA36 on black Kangaroo NATO.
> View attachment 16056886
> View attachment 16056890


I was hoping to see the Damasko on a Nato worn on the arm of a black kangaroo.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

GrouchoM said:


> I was hoping to see the Damasko on a Nato worn on the arm of a black kangaroo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


As soon as I get to Australia I will make this happen for you!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ark1985

Cahanc said:


> Right under the front of the letter d. I think you should say something, that would drive me a bit mad seeing that. It can probably be easily removed unless its ink on the dial?


I believe it is a speck of dust. I would get mad if it is 3 years ago. Nowadays I came to cope with such issues and will ask my local watch guy to blow it out when servicing.


----------



## ark1985

Some Macro shots of my DK30 crown.....


----------



## Thom986

DA 36


----------



## wkw

Thom986 said:


> DA 36


Great shot.

If Damasko ever offers blue dial option on DA36, I would have jump right on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fiskadoro

DS30 Windup LE today


----------



## NewProggie

DK32


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

DK105 with me on a hot, muggy Chicago day along the waterfront. Strap by Micheal Knapp.


----------



## ark1985

Damasko DK30 black with a change of light brown tanned leather strap.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Huda

Decided to pull the trigger on a DS30 before they all but disappear. Feels like the Ocean is under represented. Here is a shot of mine. Enjoying this watch a lot. Been wearing it for 17 days now and it is currently -4.8s off. Brilliant!


----------



## zephyrj

Just received my new to me DS30. My first Damasko, so far I enjoy it much more in person than in pics, can't wait for some straps to come in to change it up. Stock leather is very comfy though.


----------



## khanhdnk

Adventureman said:


>


Great combination! Where did you get that canvas strap mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time-Machines

Love the dial on that watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ark1985

Huda said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on a DS30 before they all but disappear. Feels like the Ocean is under represented. Here is a shot of mine. Enjoying this watch a lot. Been wearing it for 17 days now and it is currently -4.8s off. Brilliant!
> View attachment 16090199


One of the reason i did not get this because of the bright blue tone. Too bright for me, i would get if it is deep matte blue. Went for the classic black instead.


----------



## StufflerMike

„Clockwork Orange"


----------



## GrouchoM

StufflerMike said:


> „Clockwork Orange"
> 
> View attachment 16090634


How is the lume on the orange pip? Is it as visible as the white and does it glow as long as the white?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> How is the lume on the orange pip? Is it as visible as the white and does it glow as long as the white?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No clue, lume usually is something I do not care about.


----------



## Thom986

Just finish a bit of clean before school wednesday.


----------



## Huda

ark1985 said:


> One of the reason i did not get this because of the bright blue tone. Too bright for me, i would get if it is deep matte blue. Went for the classic black instead.


The blue if not under harsh light or direct sunlight is actually quite 'mature'. I was a bit worried about too much 'pop' in colour, but I have too many watches in various shades of grey so decided to give the Ocean a shot. I am really loving it. However the Robbie strap was a disappointing match for the watch. I would have preferred the black vintage style leather strap with white stitching.


----------



## ark1985

Huda said:


> The blue if not under harsh light or direct sunlight is actually quite 'mature'. I was a bit worried about too much 'pop' in colour, but I have too many watches in various shades of grey so decided to give the Ocean a shot. I am really loving it. However the Robbie strap was a disappointing match for the watch. I would have preferred the black vintage style leather strap with white stitching.


Do you mind posting one that is not under harsh lighting? Just normal eye level kind of indoor shot. Thanks!


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Huda

ark1985 said:


> Do you mind posting one that is not under harsh lighting? Just normal eye level kind of indoor shot. Thanks!











I found this photo. It is pretty close to how it would look.


----------



## StufflerMike

Picture taken at Munichtime, October 2018.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## khanhdnk

DA20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrj

Watch Steward minimalist poly strap. Super comfy, fits the DS-30 well. It's light enough that I barely feel the watch on the wrist. With only a day of use I recommend!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Thom986

Back to school.


----------



## khanhdnk

DA42 black in leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## zephyrj

Working some OT today, coming in right after being outside in the bright sun made for a good lume shot.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Robotaz

Why did Damasko stop selling all of their cool watches? Commercial suicide? Bankruptcy?


----------



## GrouchoM

Robotaz said:


> Why did Damasko stop selling all of their cool watches? Commercial suicide? Bankruptcy?


What ones are you referring to?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Robotaz said:


> Why did Damasko stop selling all of their cool watches? Commercial suicide? Bankruptcy?


Movement availability is my understanding. There are some threads in the Damasko forum where Mike Stuffler discusses this.


----------



## StufflerMike

Robotaz said:


> Commercial suicide? Bankruptcy?


Holy ****, no. Before you start rumors please flick through this forum, read about the A 26 and why they developed it, read about 2836-2 availability, read about the A26 being used by another company and you are in the know. Or drop Damasko an email and ask them if the commit commercial suicide or are going bankrupt.

Wrong thread imho.


----------



## StufflerMike

DK 105 (Bosphorus Leather watch roll in matching blue)


----------



## Robotaz

StufflerMike said:


> Holy ****, no. Before you start rumors please flick through this forum, read about the A 26 and why they developed it, read about 2836-2 availability, read about the A26 being used by another company and you are in the know. Or deop Damasko an email and ask them if the commit commercial suicide or are going bankrupt.
> 
> Wrong thread imho.


Sorry I was not being serious.

I just looked at their site and everything was gone.


----------



## kylini

It's been a while since I've shared a Damasko pic!


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Tanjecterly

New DC56.


----------



## OmegaGateway

When your Gen 1 Erikas strap gets torn up on your Damasko tool watch, sailcloth straps are just as great!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Huda




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## ramstein92




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## GrouchoM

heyBJK said:


>


I'm waiting for the orange version of the DC86. What strap are you using?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

GrouchoM said:


> I'm waiting for the orange version of the DC86. What strap are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's a canvas strap from Helm Watches. Heavy duty, but comfortable. And they're reversible - one side has matching stitching, the other has contrasting stitching.


----------



## OmegaGateway

Trusty DS30 at the shore.


----------



## GrouchoM

Day one with this









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## noregrets

GrouchoM said:


> Day one with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Stunning.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Beenflik

Anyone with a 7.5 inch wrist approx mind posting some shots of the DC56 or Dk30? 
I am considering (as many do) the Dk30 as opposed to the Sinn 556 (specs are just much better on the Damasko) but my concern is that the in-house movement might make repairs harder long-term future. Anyone have any exp. regarding mechanical issues with these pieces or warrantee repairs? 

Warm regards from Canada


----------



## Jon Weber

I do not have experience but Damasko's description of the movement claims that that parts most often repalced are interchangeable with an ETA and Sollita movement. They also claim that they they have improved the durability one of the most often replaced parts. Their automatic system is based on a Seiko design which also makes the movement easier to service. These seem credible to me.


----------



## Beenflik

Jon Weber said:


> I do not have experience but Damasko's description of the movement claims that that parts most often repalced are interchangeable with an ETA and Sollita movement. They also claim that they they have improved the durability one of the most often replaced parts. Their automatic system is based on a Seiko design which also makes the movement easier to service. These seem credible to me.


They seem credible to me as well, especially that they are posting on this site responding to customer enquiries. Thankfully in Canada they have an AD that does repairs so it would be a simple matter of sending through post without leaving the country. Thanks for your reply and experience


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Beenflik

Can I please get a lume shot on a Damasko DK32 or DK30? I am inches away from grabbing on of those bad boys but I dont have enough reference material for lume. I would really appreciate it, or any accounts of their lume in general!


----------



## NewProggie

seikkosocial said:


> Can I please get a lume shot on a Damasko DK32 or DK30? I am inches away from grabbing on of those bad boys but I dont have enough reference material for lume. I would really appreciate it, or any accounts of their lume in general!


There you go:









(shot with iPhone and an apparently shaking hand)

Edit: You could also check out this guy's Instagram profile, which contains several lume shots from a DK32: Login • Instagram


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## khanhdnk

I've lost my DA20, so sad&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

khanhdnk said:


> I've lost my DA20, so sad&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened?


----------



## khanhdnk

noregrets said:


> What happened?


Mate I came back from work, parking in the basement of the building. I usually take off the watch, put it inside my bag then cleaning my hands with the hand-sanitizer before getting into my apartment &#8230; it has been a tough day&#8230; the next morning it just disappeared&#8230; i was checking up everywhere I could&#8230;
Wow I just can not believe yet&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

khanhdnk said:


> Mate I came back from work, parking in the basement of the building. I usually take off the watch, put it inside my bag then cleaning my hands with the hand-sanitizer before getting into my apartment &#8230; it has been a tough day&#8230; the next morning it just disappeared&#8230; i was checking up everywhere I could&#8230;
> Wow I just can not believe yet&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you find it soon. Can you put to a sign in your apartment building offering a reward?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## noregrets

khanhdnk said:


> Mate I came back from work, parking in the basement of the building. I usually take off the watch, put it inside my bag then cleaning my hands with the hand-sanitizer before getting into my apartment &#8230; it has been a tough day&#8230; the next morning it just disappeared&#8230; i was checking up everywhere I could&#8230;
> Wow I just can not believe yet&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear it, that's brutal. I hope you are able to find it and if not that it was insured.


----------



## khanhdnk

GrouchoM said:


> I hope you find it soon. Can you put to a sign in your apartment building offering a reward?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yeah i may consider doing that&#8230; thank you mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## petgti




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beenflik

Id be lying if I said it wasn't everything I hoped for! Brand new today.


----------



## OmegaGateway

seikkosocial said:


> Can I please get a lume shot on a Damasko DK32 or DK30? I am inches away from grabbing on of those bad boys but I dont have enough reference material for lume. I would really appreciate it, or any accounts of their lume in general!


----------



## Beenflik

Very happy with this thus far. I am curious if other owners have been able to hear the rotor clicking during normal movement (and especially when rotating the wrist fully) and how the power reserve has held up. It even appears to tick fairly loud.


----------



## GrouchoM

seikkosocial said:


> Id be lying if I said it wasn't everything I hoped for! Brand new today.
> View attachment 16145591


Are you talking about the watch or your toy? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beenflik

GrouchoM said:


> Are you talking about the watch or your toy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Dont mind Earle I thought a good "strangle-shot" would change things up


----------



## Cahanc

seikkosocial said:


> Very happy with this thus far. I am curious if other owners have been able to hear the rotor clicking during normal movement (and especially when rotating the wrist fully) and how the power reserve has held up. It even appears to tick fairly loud.
> View attachment 16145864


I have the DA36 and I've not heard a peep unless I hold it on my ear in a very quiet place. FWIW


----------



## NewProggie

seikkosocial said:


> Id be lying if I said it wasn't everything I hoped for! Brand new today.
> View attachment 16145591


Glad, that you eventually decided to get this one ;-)


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## redhed18

PSA - Erika’s Bead blasted hardware is almost a perfect match to the Damasko case finishing!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 in the morning sun.


----------



## Relo60

DA34 check in👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beenflik




----------



## Gatto




----------



## Beenflik

Transferred the hardware over from the stock leather (that was kind enough to leave my wrist stained black after a hot day last week) onto silicone and this is my favorite so far.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Picaroon

kylini said:


> I finally got the bracelet!
> View attachment 15827989


Great looking watch. I have the DC66 Si and it’s a bit big with the bezel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

Really cool photo!



OmegaGateway said:


> View attachment 16125212
> 
> 
> Trusty DS30 at the shore.


----------



## OmegaGateway

PennyTheDog said:


> Really cool photo!


Thanks! Decided to get creative that day. That saltwater was no match for the submarine steel and viton gaskets. 😄


----------



## Cahanc

DA36 yellow on new Nick Mankey.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Cahanc

DA36 on Nick Mankey helping me build a drill press stand and holding up as only Damasko can!!


----------



## Sugman

On a Hirsch Tiger


----------



## The Rook

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


What strap is this?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## GrouchoM

The Rook said:


> What strap is this?


Black & Orange Classic NATO Strap from ClockworkSynergy.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

New day with Dsub2 on a fresh Nick Mankey.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## pjmaxm

New to me DK30 Ocean

It's a very dynamic blue in person that is hard to describe. Bright yet subdued, striking yet restrained, matte but almost glossy (you can see the seconds hand reflecting off the dial sometimes). It is a unique yet identifiably Damasko look in my opinion. 









































Was not a fan of the stock Hirsch Roby so trying it out on a few other straps now.


----------



## fiskadoro

WindUp Edition DS30


----------



## Beenflik




----------



## Cahanc

pjmaxm said:


> New to me DK30 Ocean
> 
> It's a very dynamic blue in person that is hard to describe. Bright yet subdued, striking yet restrained, matte but almost glossy (you can see the seconds hand reflecting off the dial sometimes). It is a unique yet identifiably Damasko look in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was not a fan of the stock Hirsch Roby so trying it out on a few other straps now.


Nick Mankey bands are super comfortable and if you can get through the long wait look really great on most Damasko watches.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

DK32


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sliderule3_14

wkw said:


> Hi Cahanc,
> 
> Yes, this is a DA36. I got it since 2014. It is a tank.
> 
> It is quite accurate and after all these years of usage, i don't find any mark or scratches in the case and bracelet.
> 
> Like it very much.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really, really miss my DA36 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## scorp713




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpackey

Today i join with DK32


----------



## pjmaxm

Eulit Panama Perlon for the DK30 today.


----------



## Gatto

DA42 on a Watch Steward elastic.


----------



## StufflerMike

Autumn atmosphere with my DB5 on a Pebro leather strap („Sand“)


----------



## Cahanc

Handling the work like the boss watch that it is.


----------



## Beenflik

Cahanc said:


> Handling the work like the boss watch that it is.
> View attachment 16183272
> View attachment 16183274


Are you a framer/carpenter? I haven't found a watch that can handle the work, either Damaskos are tough or maybe you're not working hard enough lmao looks great


----------



## sliderule3_14

Cahanc said:


> Handling the work like the boss watch that it is.
> View attachment 16183272
> View attachment 16183274


DA36?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## Cahanc

Beenflik said:


> Are you a framer/carpenter? I haven't found a watch that can handle the work, either Damaskos are tough or maybe you're not working hard enough lmao looks great


Not full time. I do woodworking projects as a hobby, I happened to be doing the front steps last weekend. Not because I wanted to mind you. I don’t think I would wear my DA36 if I framed full time but I did keep it on for the steps just to see what would happen. It was fine.


----------



## Cahanc

sliderule3_14 said:


> DA36?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## Stevie Golf

Relo60 said:


> DA34 check in👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16151083


That is a very nice watch 👍. Been looking for DA36 or DA38 but nowhere to be found. Did you buy yours in Canada?


----------



## Stevie Golf

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16083103


Congrats. That is a beautiful watch. Wish I could find one like that. Been looking for DA36 or 38 but no can do. Great watch man. Steve


----------



## kylini




----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

my two passions (three if you count reading)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Fall atmosphere


----------



## faiz

On Barton Bands sailcloth.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## MrDagon007

This arrived today - my 2nd Damasko since my DA373 on bracelet approx. 7 year ago. Cool, high personality watch with great readability.
I ordered it on the pleasant rubber-backed Hirsch Arne strap. Small custom detail is that I requested a 12h bezel - for long timings and as mini gmt.
Considering that 5 of my 7 fave watches are 2 Sinn, 2 Damaskos and 1 Nomos, it can be said that I am a big fan of cold clean German design!


----------



## DrGonzo

Hey will it hurt my 200m WR ice-hardened German steel watch if I take it to the beach (in Maui, on my first vacation in two years)?


----------



## Picaroon

DrGonzo said:


> Hey will it hurt my 200m WR ice-hardened German steel watch if I take it to the beach (in Maui, on my first vacation in two years)?
> View attachment 16208989


It shouldn’t so long as you rinse with fresh water afterwards!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

DrGonzo said:


> Hey will it hurt my 200m WR ice-hardened German steel watch if I take it to the beach (in Maui, on my first vacation in two years)?
> View attachment 16208989


Fairly certain the watch would thank you if it could and appreciate the fresh water rinse recommended above.


----------



## GrouchoM

DrGonzo said:


> Hey will it hurt my 200m WR ice-hardened German steel watch if I take it to the beach (in Maui, on my first vacation in two years)?
> View attachment 16208989


I think sharks will be afraid of messing with you. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Adventureman said:


>


Looks great with that strap, what brand is that? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Just overhauled:











Having a great time….


----------



## DrGonzo

GrouchoM said:


> I think sharks will be afraid of messing with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That orange pip terrifies them. It's science.


----------



## GrouchoM

DrGonzo said:


> That orange pip terrifies them. It's science.


Also, they'd be afraid of chipping a row of teeth on the case.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

playing with the UV light...


----------



## whineboy




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Sugman




----------



## sliderule3_14

my third Damasko, a very nice DA38 from KeepTheTime










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## GrouchoM

petgti said:


> View attachment 16228642
> 
> View attachment 16228643


Same but with a white pip on a NATO. 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

I am thinking i should have ordered a white pip on my dc82 green. The green pip lume is not that strong. The hands and markers are ok at night.


----------



## GrouchoM

MrDagon007 said:


> I am thinking i should have ordered a white pip on my dc82 green. The green pip lume is not that strong. The hands and markers are ok at night.


That's why I chose white... I'm very utilitarian.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Feeling the DC56 today.


----------



## sliderule3_14

can someone point me to a definitive guide to Damasko’s naming convention? The second letter seems to indicate dial color, but that’s as far as my laziness got me. cutting that gordian knot by asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

sliderule3_14 said:


> can someone point me to a definitive guide to Damasko’s naming convention? The second letter seems to indicate dial color, but that’s as far as my laziness got me. cutting that gordian knot by asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the right thread to ask, imho.

Anyway

DA Damasko Automatic
DB Damasko Blue (all Timeless LE had blue second hands)
DC Damasko Chronograph
DH Damasko Hunter
DK Damasko Kaliber (reflecting the in-house movements)
DS Damasko Sport
DSub Damasko Submarine

A35 Automatik 35mm (A35-2 GMT)
H35 Handwound 35mm
A26 Automatic 26mm (A26 no date, A26-1 Date, A26-2 DayDate)


----------



## GrouchoM

StufflerMike said:


> Not the right thread to ask, imho.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> DA Damasko Automatic
> DB Damasko Blue (all Timeless LE had blue second hands)
> DC Damasko Chronograph
> DH Damasko Hunter
> DK Damasko Kaliber (reflecting the in-house movements)
> DS Damasko Sport
> DSub Damasko Submarine
> 
> A35 Automatik 35mm (A35-2 GMT)
> H35 Handwound 35mm
> A26 Automatic 26mm (A26 no date, A26-1 Date, A26-2 DayDate)


Odd naming when taken as a whole. Aren't the last 4 Damasko, too? Aren't the chronographs automatic?


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

StufflerMike said:


> Not the right thread to ask, imho.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> DA Damasko Automatic
> DB Damasko Blue (all Timeless LE had blue second hands)
> DC Damasko Chronograph
> DH Damasko Hunter
> DK Damasko Kaliber (reflecting the in-house movements)
> DS Damasko Sport
> DSub Damasko Submarine
> 
> A35 Automatik 35mm (A35-2 GMT)
> H35 Handwound 35mm
> A26 Automatic 26mm (A26 no date, A26-1 Date, A26-2 DayDate)


yeah, sorry. i was hoping for a pointer to another thread that likely already existed but I just couldn’t find — or likely just laziness. i also didn’t want to start a new thread. but i take your point.

but I do appreciate it, though.

have a good one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

DC76 on today - predictably - plus a couple of shots of the collection as it currently stands...


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> DC76 on today - predictably - plus a couple of shots of the collection as it currently stands...


The DC80? with black and red second hand looks killer!


----------



## exc-hulk

this one for me today


----------



## Doctrinaire

Figured it was time to post my new acquisition, DC56 with red Chrono hands. Arrived a couple days ago and would have posted sooner although this is my first automatic chrono and been too busy enjoying it to post any pictures. Review follows pictures incase anyone would like to read.

Admin Edit, reason: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._

I spent a good portion of the summer searching for the "perfect" auto chrono (at lease for now lol). No matter what brand I looked at none seemed to what I was looking for: 40mm case, ideally no rotating bezel or tachymeter, Flieger A-dial style preferred over indices, and the main touch I was hunting...red Chrono hands, amongst a few other criteria. Only 2 options really appealed to me: a custom DC56 or Guinand's series 40 red edition. Ultimately, I settled upon the Damasko as it doesn't have a rotating bezel and all the tech that they add to their watches seemed like a no brained. With the Ice Hardened case it being able to take a bump and it come out unscratched will surely be appreciated as I work in food service for a catering company. My 3.5 year old Hamilton Khaki King's polished bezel is slightly scratched to say the least, which gives it character.

As for the specific color choice of the Chrono hands red is my favorite color. Although orange is typically better for legibility in various lighting conditions, it is not a color I cared to look at on a regular basis. (A good condition '90s-2000s Fortis Cosmonaut Chrono would be an exception.) The color of red is actually leaning on the glossy side of a paint application. But this is only viewable under certain lighting conditions and up close.

I'd like to thank @DAMASKO and @LI Watch for making it possible. I've encountered a just a couple DC56s with red but it seems like it's not a color most people chose. Which brings me to the strap, I'm not sure who to thank for adding it to my watch but I greatly appreciate the red stitched leather. I didn't even think to ask about switching it with the standard white stitched one, perhaps this is normal for custom orders.

I did order bracelet end links to go along with the watch. I already had a Damasko 20mm bracelet from what was paired with my DA47 earlier in the year, and plan to piece it together today. Pictures of that to come later.
Initially I was thinking I'd at some point have to buy a whole 2nd bracelet, but found out and confirmed that the DA4x (+ DA3x I'd imagine) and 5x bracelet are the same except for the end links. Which is a fair amount cheaper than simply ordering a separate one, but supply of ordering end links could be limited I'm not sure.

If I could change a couple things it would be firstly be in the lume department, having arabics not lumed is an odd choice. Lume isn't bad necessarily and certainly better than my aforementioned Khaki King, the 12 O'clock triangle helps with orientation. The hands look like it could use another light layer of lume, slightly spotty when freshly charged, but the size of the sword hands helps counteract this minor issue. Guess this is the appeal to the DC57 😉.
Other change would be to see if the logo on the crown could be oriented correctly when screwed down. It points to the start/stop pusher slightly, but honestly just a bit pick. It's subtle enough they no one is going to notice. Ironically enough it oriented so I see it when it's on my wrist.

All in all it's just what I was looking for: a rugged Flieger designed chrono, with anti-magnetic properties that is appreciated in today's modern world, and a splash of my favorite color.

(Frame of reference in the picture before the entire internet freaks out what knife it is: watch is propped on my Spyderco Shaman Cutlery Shoppe sprint run CTS-XHP steel, which wears Sharp Dressed Knifes marbled carbon fiber scales. Wasn't cheap and before anyone asks...no it's not for sale! Unless your say Nick Shabazz or Metal Complex😁)


----------



## Doctrinaire

Really! Removed my pictures because I propped my watch on a knife?! It's a picture for Christ sake it's not going to jump out and stab you 🤦🏻‍♂️

Not even any notification that it was censored either


----------



## Doctrinaire




----------



## StufflerMike

Doctrinaire said:


> Really! Removed my pictures because I propped my watch on a knife?! It's a picture for Christ sake it's not going to jump out and stab you 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> Not even any notification that it was censored either


Nobody „censored“ anything. You violated the rules and guidelines which members here should (re-)read from time to time. A notification for the obvious ?


----------



## Doctrinaire

First I'm hearing about such a thing. If I do find so much as a Swiss army knife somewhere not censored WUS will hear from me...

That's my only response


----------



## Dav25

Doctrinaire said:


> View attachment 16244769


looks awesome with those red chrono hands!! 6.75 wrist ?


----------



## Doctrinaire

Dav25 said:


> looks awesome with those red chrono hands!! 6.75 wrist ?


Thanks, 6.25" about near my wrist bone. I'm tall with smaller wrists...go figure🙄lol


----------



## Dav25

Doctrinaire said:


> Thanks, 6.25" about near my wrist bone. I'm tall with smaller wrists...go figurelol


Same here. I own a DA46, DS30 and looking to add a chrono. The bezel ones are larger with 22mm lugs. This one looks good 40mm, 20mm lugs. Was thinking it may be big for my wrist but watch looks good. Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 66 on a DA 343 Nato


----------



## GrouchoM

What's a DA343 Nato?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> What's a DA343 Nato?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It is the OEM Nato strap which came with the DA 343, both discontinued. The DA 343 is now on a Fluco leather single pass strap.


----------



## Batboy

A red-coloured second hand is growing on me. In real life (not photos), how does Damasko's red hand compare to its yellow and orange?


----------



## StufflerMike

Batboy said:


> A red-coloured second hand is growing on me. In real life (not photos), how does Damasko's red hand compare to its yellow and orange?


Yellow and orange are quite more visable if this is your question. Imho red and green are less distinct, less striking If this makes sense to you.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Batboy

StufflerMike said:


> Yellow and orange are quite more visable if this is your question. Imho red and green are less distinct, less striking If this makes sense to you.


Thanks @StufflerMike. I find the yellow on my Damasko really pops under daylight or LEDs, but it misses a bit of “pop” under regular indoor lighting. I wondered how the other colours – notably orange – compared.


----------



## pjmaxm

DS30 with a Natural Shell Cordovan strap


----------



## Cahanc

DA36


----------



## mcpackey

DK32 with Damasko Strap


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Two of a kind.
Contacted Isabella to see whether they still have the red/black Nato straps in stock they used to sell with the DA 343 which I bought in Oktober 2016 when Damasko opened their Monostore in Regensburg. 
Isabella confirmed having some of those Nato strap in stock, so here we go. Strap arrived in just two days.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

StufflerMike said:


> Two of a kind.
> Contacted Isabella to see whether they still have the red/black Nato straps in stock they used to sell with the DA 343 which I bought in Oktober 2016 when Damasko opened their Monostore in Regensburg.
> Isabella confirmed having some of those Nato strap in stock, so here we go. Strap arrived in just two days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16259282


What model is the top one?

Also, to add to the thread, here’s my new to me DA44 that arrived today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> What model is the top one?
> 
> Also, to add to the thread, here’s my new to me DA44 that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find a DA44?


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Cahanc said:


> Where did you find a DA44?


In the classifieds here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H

Picture from yesterday.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtyger

Just few months of waiting and my custom DC 86 is with me.


----------



## earlofsodbury

That is _damn_ nice!



dtyger said:


> Just few months of waiting and my custom DC 86 is with me.
> View attachment 16265287
> View attachment 16265288


----------



## dtyger

earlofsodbury said:


> That is _damn_ nice!


Thanks. It worth waiting for sure.


----------



## Cahanc

dtyger said:


> Just few months of waiting and my custom DC 86 is with me.
> View attachment 16265287
> View attachment 16265288


DC86.01? What does the .01 stand for? On my other Damasko watches I thought it was the production number for that watch.


----------



## dtyger

Cahanc said:


> DC86.01? What does the .01 stand for? On my other Damasko watches I thought it was the production number for that watch.


This is a serial number, I've just wiped last two digits out of it.


----------



## Cahanc

dtyger said:


> This is a serial number, I've just wiped last two digits out of it.


Ahh. Can see that looking closer.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I’ve been a Sinn fanboy for a long time. But this guy? Another will be joining the stable 😁👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## khanhdnk

Looks stunning! I’m waiting for my own one with 1-11 insert…  the shipping has taken so long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

BevHillsTrainer said:


> I’ve been a Sinn fanboy for a long time. But this guy? Another will be joining the stable
> View attachment 16276572


Looks stunning! I’m waiting for my own one with 1-11 insert…  the shipping has taken so long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batboy

The shipping (it may feel like a while) is quicker than the waiting time to buy a Rolex


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Inkahalo

Love the color combination...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtyger

Inkahalo said:


> Love the color combination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


What is that model?


----------



## Inkahalo

dtyger said:


> What is that model?


Watch - Damasko DSub1
Strap - The Watch Steward TDM 24mm - I tried the 22mm but due to strap width variability (1mm shorter hence I could see the spring bar and OCD was kicking in) I ended up ordering the 24mm to calm myself down!!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## George w

so many great watches in this thread!


----------



## Cahanc

What just arrived from Greg @ Watchmann?? Uh oh, oh yeah!!


----------



## Cahanc

Perhaps the last of its kind? One of if not thee last DA42 from Greg @ Watchmann.com. A true professional in service, help and any other phase of a watch purchase or discussion.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Cahanc

Also from Greg at Watchmann. I’ve wanted this one for awhile and picked up phone when I got an email saying he had a couple last ones coming in!


----------



## PSo71

Back on the bracelet!


----------



## OkiFrog

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16295611


Will you wear this mainly on the bracelet? I have the same model with the leather strap and have thought about adding the bracelet, the cost though. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

OkiFrog said:


> Will you wear this mainly on the bracelet? I have the same model with the leather strap and have thought about adding the bracelet, the cost though. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it'll see a healthy rotation. I also got the black Damasko NATO with matching bead-blasted hardware and I'm fond of wearing it on a Bonetto Cinturini black rubber strap as well.


----------



## mcpackey

OkiFrog said:


> Will you wear this mainly on the bracelet? I have the same model with the leather strap and have thought about adding the bracelet, the cost though. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Had doubts at the beginning but the bracelet is very comfortable and i wear it daily without any problems. In my opinion it is worth every cent.









Edit:
DK32


----------



## Paul in SC

Seeing all of these Damaskos is awesome. I am just getting into this brand after looking at Sinn and Muhle Glashutte. They certainly seem like ‘life time’ pieces. But could you guys do me a favor? When you post your watch could you also post which model it is so that I can do research on it and maybe do a pre owned search? There are many that I see that I would like to own as an everyday 24/7 watch. 
I apologize if I am causing too much trouble.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

My left hand version at the bar after flying ICN-HKG-ANC. DC80 LHV with custom orange minute hand


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 57 SI


----------



## Rolexplorer

Paul in SC said:


> Seeing all of these Damaskos is awesome. I am just getting into this brand after looking at Sinn and Muhle Glashutte. They certainly seem like ‘life time’ pieces. But could you guys do me a favor? When you post your watch could you also post which model it is so that I can do research on it and maybe do a pre owned search? There are many that I see that I would like to own as an everyday 24/7 watch.
> I apologize if I am causing too much trouble.


Damasko is releasing some new models in 2022, so stay tuned.
They have discontinued a few models.
What they are doing with the oncoming new models is gravitating away from <some> ETA type movements and going more toward their in-house movements, including their newest movement.
(ETA's are being more tightly regulated and only going now to watch manufacturers under the SWATCH umbrella, which owns the ETA technology.)
Hopefully a few of the older models will be re-released with the new movements.

You can also get customized watches made for you on special order, up to a point.


----------



## khanhdnk

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16296174
> View attachment 16296175


Which bracelet you got for the Dsub bro? It’s looks fit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

Has been a long waiting for this! The shipment delayed cause of Black Friday and all…
Now I’m happy. A birthday gift for myself!
Happy holidays buddies!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev

DA42


----------



## Cahanc

khanhdnk said:


> Which bracelet you got for the Dsub bro? It’s looks fit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the 22mm bracelet and while it does not fit EXACTLY it is very close. The end links move away from the case a bit but other than that no issues. If a perfect fit is what you seek I'm not sure this would work for you.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

DA42 on a Kangaroo NATO.


----------



## khanhdnk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC

hello friends! Because of your nice reviews and even better pictures I purchased a Damasko for myself. My DS 30 arrived today.


----------



## Cahanc

Paul in SC said:


> View attachment 16329980
> 
> 
> hello friends! Because of your nice reviews and even better pictures I purchased a Damasko for myself. My DS 30 arrived today.


Congratulations!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Cahanc

Happy New Year!


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Still waiting for my DC86.


----------



## GrouchoM

Cahanc said:


> Still waiting for my DC86.


This one is waiting for a replacement. WATCHMANN has let me keep this one while I wait. Unfortunately, this one's minute counter doesn't always reset to zero; the stopwatch occasionally needs to be restarted, restopped,, and reset. I've been waiting 3 months.....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

DS30 Wind Up Edition to start off the new year right!


----------



## Toddski1

This one makes the heart skip a beat.


----------



## Tom

My new DS30


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## tommy_boy

Swapped the green seconds hand for blue.


----------



## Cahanc

Tom said:


> My new DS30


Great color on the band. Who makes it?


----------



## Tom

Mankey Designs. Called the Hook strap


----------



## Cahanc

Tom said:


> Mankey Designs. Called the Hook strap


I love Monkey straps. In fact 6 of them arrived today. What color is yours? I don't recall seeing that hue on the site. Love how rich that color looks. Thanks.


----------



## Cahanc

Tom said:


> Mankey Designs. Called the Hook strap


Blazer Burgundy.


----------



## Toddski1

DS30 today on a Horween leather B & R band.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Doctrinaire

I've had this for 2 months and just now thought to pair it with my Erika's red Corsa strap...why didn't I try this sooner. My old Dale Earnhardt mouse pad seemed like a fitting background for a watch the Intimidator would surely wear 👍🏻


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Toddski1

DS30 on B & R Oak Classic Vintage Strap


----------



## tmfowler




----------



## Inkahalo

Got it yesterday, *beautiful* but still trying to adjust to the size (Daily is DSub1 and Archimede AntiMag 41mm) ...
Does the DA series wears any bigger?























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Inkahalo said:


> Got it yesterday, *beautiful* but still trying to adjust to the size (Daily is DSub1 and Archimede AntiMag 41mm) ...
> Does the DA series wears any bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Congratulations, looks great! I have a DA and DS and the DA has more a bit more heft but doesn’t feel larger on the wrist to me.


----------



## Cahanc

Greg at Watchmann got the links to me and now the DS bracelet fits perfect. Thanks again Watchmann! For this who don’t know Greg provides excellent service and is an AD for Damasko watches and service. Love the bracelet on this watch.


----------



## Inkahalo

Cahanc said:


> Congratulations, looks great! I have a DA and DS and the DA has more a bit more heft but doesn’t feel larger on the wrist to me.


Thank you, perfect feedback ... I just need to have patience and let my brain adjust...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Inkahalo said:


> Thank you, perfect feedback ... I just need to have patience and let my brain adjust...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I also have a Dsub2 that I wear all the time and I enjoy the weight difference between the DS30 and the Dsub2. When I put the DS on after wearing the sub for awhile it feels so light, I dig it.


----------



## Inkahalo

Cahanc said:


> I also have a Dsub2 that I wear all the time and I enjoy the weight difference between the DS30 and the Dsub2. When I put the DS on after wearing the sub for awhile it feels so light, I dig it.


You explained perfectly what i'm concerned about ... looks and feels somewhat less "tough" but its freaking comfortable!!


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

picklepossy said:


>


This watch is sick!!!!!


----------



## NM-1

DSub50 on Isofrane.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

DK32 ‘Eewh-shun hun’ as they say in Baltimore..


----------



## Cahanc

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> DK32 ‘Eewh-shun hun’ as they say in Baltimore..
> View attachment 16383390


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## Lumefreak

bdev said:


> DA42


Nailed it with the strap combo! Looks great


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Cahanc said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Barton silicone


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Damn, I don't come here often. Hey all.


----------



## Doctrinaire

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Damn, I don't come here often. Hey all.


Looks great! Can't recall if i've seen a DC67 with a touch of red


----------



## Palettj

Doctrinaire said:


> View attachment 16358258
> 
> 
> I've had this for 2 months and just now thought to pair it with my Erika's red Corsa strap...why didn't I try this sooner. My old Dale Earnhardt mouse pad seemed like a fitting background for a watch the Intimidator would surely wear 👍🏻


Did Damasko change their font? The script seems different then my DC66 from 2016.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Palettj said:


> Did Damasko change their font? The script seems different then my DC66 from 2016.


Not sure, the font size did seem a bit thinner of print than i recall from my late DA47 and from other's posts as well. Perhaps they got new equipment for dial printing 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pizza_dog

Saw a Nick Mankey strap a few pages back. Just got this brown one in this week.The DC56 is my heaviest watch, but it’s comfy to wear on this strap.


----------



## Cahanc

I wear my Dsub2 on Nick Mankey strap also, super comfy.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mondo Shizmo

StufflerMike said:


> DC 57 SI
> 
> View attachment 16316780


Do you ever see Damasko bringing back the Si models? This right here with the silver case is what I have been waiting for to come back.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## kylini

The Damasko has gotten some wrist time lately due to job interviews.


----------



## Cahanc

Hopefully it will get you the job you desire so you can buy another Damasko! Rinse, repeat as often as needed.


----------



## GrouchoM

kylini said:


> The Damasko has gotten some wrist time lately due to job interviews.
> 
> View attachment 16397552


You needed a Damasko on an interview? Was there an obstacle course involved? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Trying some different looks with the DK.
I like the bracelet but this C&B supreme NATO is pretty sweet..


----------



## Palettj

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16394570
> 
> View attachment 16394571


What strap is that? It’s really cool.


----------



## Sugman

Palettj said:


> What strap is that? It’s really cool.


Thanks. That’s a Hirsch Carbon.








HIRSCH XL Carbon Style Watch Band "Carbon", 20-22 mm, black, new!


Function and design are by no means contradictory! A durable and sporty model in a league of its own. The upper leather is made from strong and…




waccex.de


----------



## valuewatchguy

Just got this but I think I'm going to keep my eye out for the DA42. Love the aesthtic but would prefer a rotating bezel too.


----------



## petgti

just got it back from Damasko. changed the colour from orange to yellow, tightened the bezel action and put it on a nick mankey strap (which is amazing).
really happy with it


----------



## petgti




----------



## Cahanc

petgti said:


> just got it back from Damasko. changed the colour from orange to yellow, tightened the bezel action and put it on a nick mankey strap (which is amazing).
> really happy with it


Very Nice!! Love the yellow.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## sliderule3_14

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16411536
> View attachment 16411537
> View attachment 16411538
> View attachment 16411539


this may be my next one. i’ve not tried it on, but the thinness is appealing. and the blue!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Cahanc

sliderule3_14 said:


> this may be my next one. i’ve not tried it on, but the thinness is appealing. and the blue!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> The thinness is what drew me to this initially and once on the wrist it is a pleasure to wear. Very light but not without presence. I really enjoy the feel of quality that Damasko watches have, it definitely has to do with how tough the steel is and because of the toughness every time you look at it it looks damn near new!!


----------



## Cahanc

heyBJK said:


>


Every picture of a DC86 is like a gut punch at this point. Ordered mine early Oct 2021, nothing yet.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Cahanc said:


> Every picture of a DC86 is like a gut punch at this point. Ordered mine early Oct 2021, nothing yet.


Patience in perfection. My wait time on a DC56 was 2 months, and while not as long of a lead time compared with a DC86, but those 8 weeks made me want it even more. Love wearing it and I'm sure you will as well once it comes. Shall be like a backordered Christmas gift


----------



## GrouchoM

Cahanc said:


> Every picture of a DC86 is like a gut punch at this point. Ordered mine early Oct 2021, nothing yet.


I've been wearing a slightly defective one, waiting for a replacement, for longer.


----------



## Cahanc

GrouchoM said:


> I've been wearing a slightly defective one, waiting for a replacement, for longer.


Now that's a bummer.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC

I really like the white hands against the blue face. Easy to tell time quickly at a glance.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## sliderule3_14

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Trying some different looks with the DK.
> I like the bracelet but this C&B supreme NATO is pretty sweet..
> View attachment 16402092
> 
> View attachment 16402094
> 
> View attachment 16402093


I think these are the pics that will pit me over the top. This is definitely my next watch.... after some saving and selling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

sliderule3_14 said:


> I think these are the pics that will pit me over the top. This is definitely my next watch.... after some saving and selling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This little DK was a paradigm shift for me. A reasonably affordable auto with 200m water resistance at a hair under 10mm thick, unmatched readability including the date window, running + or - 2 spd. It won't leave the collection.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16416214


This watch is so sweet. I wish Damasko retained at least one 3 hand model in their current lineup with numerals like this. I’m more than half tempted to get a DC58 for this reason and others but I’m not into chronos - alas, a watch geek’s dilemma I ’spose..


----------



## Picaroon

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16411536
> View attachment 16411537
> View attachment 16411538
> View attachment 16411539


Love the color. Sometimes the photography can be misleading but I’ve never seen that blue dial look bad!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> This watch is so sweet. I wish Damasko retained at least one 3 hand model in their current lineup with numerals like this. I’m more than half tempted to get a DC58 for this reason and others but I’m not into chronos - alas, a watch geek’s dilemma I ’spose..


I think there will be three hand choices coming soon with the in-house movement.


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Sugman

This one for today...


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Cahanc

Three of 5 in the Damasko stable.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## sliderule3_14

Cahanc said:


> Three of 5 in the Damasko stable.
> View attachment 16429588
> View attachment 16429589
> View attachment 16429590
> View attachment 16429591
> View attachment 16429592


I hadn’t appreciated that the blue on the DK32 was that deep. I thought it was brighter somehow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

sliderule3_14 said:


> I hadn’t appreciated that the blue on the DK32 was that deep. I thought it was brighter somehow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The iPhone 13pro definitely seemed to make that pic "pop" a bit, not sure why. It is a beautiful blue but not that dark or deep, if that makes sense.


----------



## sliderule3_14

Cahanc said:


> The iPhone 13pro definitely seemed to make that pic "pop" a bit, not sure why. It is a beautiful blue but not that dark or deep, if that makes sense.


understood. thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## aaamax

GrouchoM said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Looks terrific, what is the defect, or is this the replacement?


----------



## petgti




----------



## petgti

Toddski1 said:


>


man, your pictures are really making it hard for me to not order one. I'm trying to be patient and see what new models damasko will release but this one is 100% on my list


----------



## GrouchoM

aaamax said:


> Looks terrific, what is the defect, or is this the replacement?


The chrono minute hand doesn't always fully reset when it's resetting from between about 10 and 25 minutes. It will stop at one of the following dial positions: 0.5, 1.5, or 2.5 minutes. On the next start the HSBC instantly jumps the half-step up to 1, 2, or 3. So, when it fails to fully reset, I need to perform a start-stop-reset cycle to reposition the hand correctly. 
I'm still waiting on the replacement. It's been manufactured, but they don't ship until they have enough being shipped at once. Given that it's a new watch and a fairly new movement I would have thought that they'd replace it quicker both got my sake as well as so they could analyze the cause of my watch's issue. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## petgti

GrouchoM said:


> The chrono minute hand doesn't always fully reset when it's resetting from between about 10 and 25 minutes. It will stop at one of the following dial positions: 0.5, 1.5, or 2.5 minutes. On the next start the HSBC instantly jumps the half-step up to 1, 2, or 3. So, when it fails to fully reset, I need to perform a start-stop-reset cycle to reposition the hand correctly.
> I'm still waiting on the replacement. It's been manufactured, but they don't ship until they have enough being shipped at once. Given that it's a new watch and a fairly new movement I would have thought that they'd replace it quicker both got my sake as well as so they could analyze the cause of my watch's issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


not fully resetting also happened with mine, but only in a few cases. what I noticed is that it tends to not fully reset, minute and sometimes hour hand, if I use the chrono, stop it and don't reset immediately. for example if I leave it stopped for a while, it happened that it didn't reset fully. starting, stopping and resetting again solved it. 
it doesn't really bother me though. I have the impression that it settled in and for the past week I didn't notice anything strange


----------



## GrouchoM

Waiting to reset "shouldn't" have an effect. I find it unacceptable for my purposes. Hopefully, the replacement works correctly. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti

GrouchoM said:


> Waiting to reset "shouldn't" have an effect. I find it unacceptable for my purposes. Hopefully, the replacement works correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


fair enough and no it shouldn't. it was just an observation on mine. 
fingers crossed for your replacement.


----------



## petgti




----------



## aaamax

GrouchoM said:


> Waiting to reset "shouldn't" have an effect. I find it unacceptable for my purposes. Hopefully, the replacement works correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



I agree and it is strange as well. 
When they receive your old one I wonder if there is any chance that you would get informed as to what the cause was? 
It did take a good long while to release this model and obviously the movement was no easy feat.


----------



## OkiFrog

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16416214


Looks great on that strap!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

kylini said:


> The Damasko has gotten some wrist time lately due to job interviews.
> 
> View attachment 16397552


Apparently it worked! Got the job.


----------



## khanhdnk

Long time no see…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Have a nice Sunday, y‘all.


----------



## GrouchoM

@StufflerMike Have you noticed any benefit to the Si over the standard 7750-based movement? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> @StufflerMike Have you noticed any benefit to the Si over the standard 7750-based movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have no standard 7750 to compare. And I did not compare a 7750 to a 7750 Si when I had the chance. However I know that the Si is a very hard material and therefore highly resistant to wear and tear. It also enables the production of lub-free-escapements which is a great advantage.
The advantages are a longer service intervalls, better reliabiliy, better efficiency, better anti-magnetic properties. To know this was reason enough to get the Si 7750 and the H35-1.


----------



## redhed18




----------



## StufflerMike

Swiss cheese, Dutch small radish, knife made in Solingen and a watch made in Barbing👍


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## GrouchoM

No knife pictures allowed, Mike

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> No knife pictures allowed, Mike
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


👍


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Ken123




----------



## Cahanc

StufflerMike said:


> Swiss cheese, Dutch small radish, knife made in Solingen and a watch made in Barbing👍


Which brand of knife brand from Solingen?


----------



## StufflerMike

Cahanc said:


> Which brand of knife brand from Solingen?


Rottner bread knife.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Tanjecterly

Legible on a warming Tuesday morning.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Tanjecterly said:


> Legible on a warming Tuesday morning.
> View attachment 16470074


Psst....it's the 1st😬


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Tanjecterly

Doctrinaire said:


> Psst....it's the 1st😬


Yep have to correct that!


----------



## 52hurtz

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16470604


Hold on - when did they make a DSub bracelet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti

52hurtz said:


> Hold on - when did they make a DSub bracelet??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's the Damasko bracelet that you can fit on most, if not all, of their watches


----------



## Cahanc

52hurtz said:


> Hold on - when did they make a DSub bracelet??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Petgti is correct. This is the Ice Hardened bracelet in 22mm. It fits fine but if you look close you can see it comes off the case just a bit. It doesnt bother me enough nor does the slight color, texture difference between metals so I wear it and love it.


----------



## 52hurtz

Thanks! Still waiting for a 22mm sub steel bracelet - they said it was coming a year ago then they got busy with their new movement and revamped lineup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

52hurtz said:


> Thanks! Still waiting for a 22mm sub steel bracelet - they said it was coming a year ago then they got busy with their new movement and revamped lineup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I would buy a 22mm sub steel bracelet in a heartbeat. Even better would be a black brecelet to go with black cases but this so far is an elusive prospect.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## GrouchoM

Enjoy your weekend! 










Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Got a new NATO..
I like it and so do the chickens 🐓


----------



## PSo71

Got my DA47 back from Watchmann today. I’m a happy boy. It was customized with a second hand from a DC80/Green. Shout out to Greg @ Watchmann (and whoever his watchmaker is) for the super fast turnaround!


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## njhinde

PSo71 said:


> Got my DA47 back from Watchmann today. I’m a happy boy. It was customized with a second hand from a DC80/Green. Shout out to Greg @ Watchmann (and whoever his watchmaker is) for the super fast turnaround!
> 
> View attachment 16477655


I like the green seconds hand. I was thinking about doing something similar when/if a DK37 or DK47 comes out, so your photo helps


----------



## PSo71

njhinde said:


> I like the green seconds hand. I was thinking about doing something similar when/if a DK37 or DK47 comes out, so your photo helps


Glad I could help. The picture really doesn’t do it justice!


----------



## aaamax

PSo71 said:


> Glad I could help. The picture really doesn’t do it justice!


I have never thought of this. So cool that it is possible.
My Dc66 with an orange hand would be unhinged.

How pricey was it, if you can share?

cheers!


----------



## PSo71

aaamax said:


> I have never thought of this. So cool that it is possible.
> My Dc66 with an orange hand would be unhinged.
> 
> How pricey was it, if you can share?
> 
> cheers!


$95USD including return shipping. Damasko shipped the green seconds hand directly to Greg at Watchmann. If you’re in Europe, I’m sure you could ship it directly to Damasko to switch the hand.


----------



## aaamax

PSo71 said:


> $95USD including return shipping. Damasko shipped the green seconds hand directly to Greg at Watchmann. If you’re in Europe, I’m sure you could ship it directly to Damasko to switch the hand.



that's terrific, thanks for the info.


----------



## Sugman

petgti said:


> View attachment 16445946
> View attachment 16445947
> View attachment 16445948


The Ayrton is a nice strap…


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## E1321

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16477927
> View attachment 16477928
> View attachment 16477929


Your watch pics make me crave pizza!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Cahanc

E1321 said:


> Your watch pics make me crave pizza!


Nicks Pizza in Oakland, CA. Made with sour dough crust, tasty!


----------



## Thom986




----------



## Cahanc

DA42 black on Nick Mankey


----------



## bts01

Cahanc said:


> DA42 black on Nick Mankey
> View attachment 16485944
> View attachment 16485945
> View attachment 16485946
> View attachment 16485947


Looks great. Really like the da42 colourway, orange second hand on black dial. 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Springdale_1

Cahanc said:


> DA42 black on Nick Mankey
> View attachment 16485944
> View attachment 16485945
> View attachment 16485946
> View attachment 16485947


Looks great! is this the new "Blazer Burgundy" elastic color from Nick Mankey? I actually ordered one of these in this color earlier this week! Seeing this picture makes me happy with my decision. Hopefully it gets here before summer...


----------



## Cahanc

A lovely combination of dog and watch!


----------



## Cahanc

Springdale_1 said:


> Looks great! is this the new "Blazer Burgundy" elastic color from Nick Mankey? I actually ordered one of these in this color earlier this week! Seeing this picture makes me happy with my decision. Hopefully it gets here before summer...


It’s a deep color, and of course super comfy!! I love it.


----------



## Jasper110

Tudor Pelagos FXD rubber strap on DSub1.










Fits over, and looks better, on traditional springbars than the lugs on the FXD


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Crossen0

DS30 white









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

dSub50 on yellow Rubber B...


----------



## Doctrinaire

Back on the steel today for Flieger Friday


----------



## aaamax

Doctrinaire said:


> Back on the steel today for Flieger Friday
> View attachment 16491707


That is such the clean design. I never get tired of it. Most other chronographs start getting cluttered after looking at them too long... LOL


----------



## Cahanc

NM-1 said:


> dSub50 on yellow Rubber B...
> 
> View attachment 16491540


Tight!!


----------



## Doctrinaire

aaamax said:


> That is such the clean design. I never get tired of it. Most other chronographs start getting cluttered after looking at them too long... LOL


Having the Chrono hands in a different color than the main time helps differentiate them


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## petgti

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16493379


real solid collection, Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

petgti said:


> real solid collection, Mike


Thank you. I was hoping I could add a new piece to the collection of which I saw a promising technical drawing back in 2020; unfortunately it never realized.


----------



## petgti

StufflerMike said:


> Thank you. I was hoping I could add a new piece to the collection of which I saw a promising technical drawing back in 2020; unfortunately it never realized.


well, I hope to see some promising new models soon. maybe there will be something for you also in the new line up.


----------



## Picaroon

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One of the easiest dials to read….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## wkw

Picaroon said:


> One of the easiest dials to read….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. 

Amazing design from Germany.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti




----------



## Cahanc

DK105 blue on MIcheal Knapp leather strap.


----------



## OkiFrog

New to me and loving it. The bracelet is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cahanc

Talk about a double coated crystal looking like it’s just disappeared.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## petgti




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Cahanc

DC86 Lume


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DK 105 on a handmade fancy Atelier Petrov leather strap.


----------



## Ken123




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Ozgur

Here is my DA36 on a ice-hardened bracelet, one of the last DA36's with ETA movement from Damasko. I love the watch but it may be a tad too big for my 6.5in wrist.


----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## mathu

Today I have parted with the old friend. This DA36 no 0329 was one of my favorite watches for last 12 years. Except for some hariline scratches on the AR, it kept the perfect condition for all that time. But it was getting less and less wrist time in recent years to the point where I decided that it needs to go. Hopefully one day I will replace it with an inhouse Damasko!


----------



## The Rook

Wrapping up a work trip with the 86. Lots of field work that required regular chronograph use.


----------



## STK1200S




----------



## Cahanc

DA42 black on burgundy Nick Mankey Lume shot.


----------



## Cahanc

Lume Friday!!


----------



## Thom986




----------



## shane_ca

The Rook said:


> Wrapping up a work trip with the 86. Lots of field work that required regular chronograph use.
> 
> View attachment 16552570


Looks great. Which strap is that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook

shane_ca said:


> Looks great. Which strap is that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

The General Service Strap from Haveston. Its probably my favorite strap for the DC86.


----------



## ACG




----------



## oldfatherthames

It's been a long time since I posted a new picture of my DC56, here it is in good company:










Since the arrival of the DC56 I have reduced my small stock to this trio and haven't bought a new watch for roundabout two years now.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

My first Damasko. Throughly impressed with the quality. I can understand why the poster above is sad about getting rid of it. Now to find a bracelet for it!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Jamespreillyii said:


> I can understand why the poster above is sad about getting rid of it.


I guess you are meaning @mathu and his post #4100

Cheers from 'the poster above'! 🍺

.. ah and congratulations on your DA36! Such an awesome evergreen! Though it's a beauty with so many straps, the bracelet is one of the best bracelets in this world and I think the whole combination is a piece of art.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

oldfatherthames said:


> I guess you are meaning @mathu and his post #4100
> 
> Cheers from 'the poster above'! 🍺
> 
> .. ah and congratulations on your DA36! Such an awesome evergreen! Though it's a beauty with so many straps, the bracelet is one of the best bracelets in this world and I think the whole combination is a piece of art.


Yup that’s what I meant. Didn’t realize there was another page of post 🤦‍♂️ Really hope I can find a good used bracelet for it. Not ready to spend 600$ on a new one.
Cheers🍻


----------



## Cahanc

Watchmann is getting the last of these, first come first served:

*1-DS30 Ocean OBO with blue Robby strap (Orange seconds hand) - $1008.00
1-DA47 with leather strap 5-55 Bezel (optional bracelet) - $1402.00 ($2052.00)
1-DA47 Black with leather strap 5-55 Bezel - $1497.00
1-DA42 Black with leather strap 5-55 Bezel - $1497.00
1-DA43 with strap 1-11 Bezel (optional bracelet) - $1402.00 ($2052.00)
1-DH3.0 with green Nato strap - $1202.00
1-DH3.0 Black with green Nato strap - $1297.00
1-DA34 with leather strap (optional bracelet) - $1150.00 ($1800)
1-DA35 with leather strap (optional bracelet) - $1150.00 ($1800)
1-DA44 with leather strap 5-55 Bezel (optional bracelet) - $1402.00 ($2052.00)*


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Hard to capture this blue accurately with crappy cell camera. It usually comes out looking purplish. These are pretty close.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Boat waxing day!


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Springdale_1

Lume shot from last week.


----------



## Betterthere

Cahanc said:


> Watchmann is getting the last of these, first come first served:
> 
> *1-DS30 Ocean OBO with blue Robby strap (Orange seconds hand) - $1008.00
> 1-DA47 with leather strap 5-55 Bezel (optional bracelet) - $1402.00 ($2052.00)
> 1-DA47 Black with leather strap 5-55 Bezel - $1497.00
> 1-DA42 Black with leather strap 5-55 Bezel - $1497.00
> 1-DA43 with strap 1-11 Bezel (optional bracelet) - $1402.00 ($2052.00)
> 1-DH3.0 with green Nato strap - $1202.00
> 1-DH3.0 Black with green Nato strap - $1297.00
> 1-DA34 with leather strap (optional bracelet) - $1150.00 ($1800)
> 1-DA35 with leather strap (optional bracelet) - $1150.00 ($1800)
> 1-DA44 with leather strap 5-55 Bezel (optional bracelet) - $1402.00 ($2052.00)*


Snagged the DA42 black to correct the mistake I made in selling previous one.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

I had just posted my trio with the DC56 in #4.109 when I came across an occasion for a DA36 nearby. So after I hadn't bought a new watch since I added the DC56 roundabout two years I finally broke my abstinence ...for another Damasko.

The minimalistic design of the DAxx has always appealed to me and the DA36 and DA37 especially have been favorites of mine, however with my DC56 in the house I thought adding these would be kind of redundant. Though of course they share so much, I was astonished and delighted how different the character of the DA36 is with the reduced dial, the scaled up indices and the overall shape. With the same diameter as the DC56 and no pushers it looks also smaller from topview and being thinner (12,3 vs 13,8 mm) it's quite a different watch. Not to mention the visual accent the yellow second delivers. Love it!

Here it is on a Basque Olive canvas from Redrockstraps, but as I love metal on my wrist I will add the bracelet for this Damasko too:


----------



## khanhdnk

Betterthere said:


> Snagged the DA42 black to correct the mistake I made in selling previous one.
> View attachment 16579347


Sadly lost one of this last year… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

khanhdnk said:


> Sadly lost one of this last year…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad for sure ...
For you


----------



## oldfatherthames

DA36 on a Moondust Grey canvas from Redrockstraps:


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DS 30 on a „Stay with Ukraine“ Nato strap by SMC









The seconds hand perfectly match the „Ukrainian Yellow“.


----------



## daffie

My new addition...a DC66Si


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Rambosupertramp

My new achievement. DK15 with A35-1.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## daffie

Morning ️


----------



## Tanjecterly

DC56 on a warm day.


----------



## watchjens

Die gute DA 42


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Sunrise over China.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## StufflerMike

New pics of the DC 80 Black


----------



## Cahanc

Tried the bracelet on my blue DK105. I was able to get it on but horrible fit and mismatched metal colors. Too much time this afternoon.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

DK32


----------



## Rambosupertramp

My first damasko. Unfortunately no longer available.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16595511
> View attachment 16595512
> View attachment 16595513
> View attachment 16595514


What bracelet is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

weekend warrior mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

sliderule3_14 said:


> weekend warrior mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whoops! i need to change the date!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Damasko's 22mm Ice Hardened bracelet. The ends don't sit tight against the body but it will go on the watch. The fit does not bother me so much that I won't wear it so I have worn this configuration for quite awhile now.


----------



## Thom986




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Cahanc said:


> It's Damasko's 22mm Ice Hardened bracelet. The ends don't sit tight against the body but it will go on the watch. The fit does not bother me so much that I won't wear it so I have worn this configuration for quite awhile now.


Sorry, I meant which one of the Damasko bracelets? The same one that fits the DA34/44 and similar? Or maybe they’re all the same and I didn’t realize that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Sorry, I meant which one of the Damasko bracelets? The same one that fits the DA34/44 and similar? Or maybe they’re all the same and I didn’t realize that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since the DA34/44 have a lug width of 20mm the 22mm bracelet of #theoneandonlybrooks won‘t fit.

Icehardened bracelets are available in 20 and 22mm.
Submarine steel bracelets are available in 20mm.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

StufflerMike said:


> Since the DA34/44 have a lug width of 20mm the 22mm bracelet of #theoneandonlybrooks won‘t fit.
> 
> Icehardened bracelets are available in 20 and 22mm.
> Submarine steel bracelets are available in 20mm.
> 
> View attachment 16607267


Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me, but I could swear my DA44 has a 22mm bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Sorry, I meant which one of the Damasko bracelets? The same one that fits the DA34/44 and similar? Or maybe they’re all the same and I didn’t realize that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ice Hardened 22mm


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me, but I could swear my DA44 has a 22mm bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DA44 comes mounted on a *20mm* black leather strap that is very well made.Sep 11, 2013


----------



## Thom986




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Cahanc said:


> The DA44 comes mounted on a *20mm* black leather strap that is very well made.Sep 11, 2013


I guess it was my eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> I guess it was my eyes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really hope they come with some new models soon and that this new models have some of this design elements in them. I just love the red in this watch.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Cahanc said:


> Really hope they come with some new models soon and that this new models have some of this design elements in them. I just love the red in this watch.


Agree. I think the DA34/44 is the best dial they have done, with the DSUBs a close second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Agree. I think the DA34/44 is the best dial they have done, with the DSUBs a close second.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must agree as I have the Dsub2 and love that watch.


----------



## Thom986




----------



## rodo88

DK30 landed this week. Ran fast for 3 days and then stopped running all together 
Waited 3.5 months for delivery from point of order. Really hoping repair/replacement isn't as long.


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DSub3 and friends at the Baltic Sea (Kühlungsborn)


----------



## mcpackey




----------



## Igorek




----------



## Thom986

A pilot metro. Nice match.


----------



## Cahanc

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a Ice Hardened 22mm Damasko bracelet. It does not fit exactly but it fits good enough for me and I love it.


----------



## Cahanc

Igorek said:


> View attachment 16627247


Sorry if repeat question, is this the strap from Etsy?


----------



## Igorek

Cahanc said:


> Sorry if repeat question, is this the strap from Etsy?


Yes this seller again...








SlipStreamStraps - Etsy


Shop 02 Straps Suede Leather Rubber Nylon Canvas Bands by SlipStreamStraps located in Mesa, Arizona. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




www.etsy.com


----------



## Thom986




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Cahanc said:


> That is a Ice Hardened 22mm Damasko bracelet. It does not fit exactly but it fits good enough for me and I love it.


I think it looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Cahanc

Problem!? What problem?!


----------



## Dav25




----------



## Cahanc

Dav25 said:


> View attachment 16637361


What strap is that? Dig the color.


----------



## Dav25

Cahanc said:


> What strap is that? Dig the color.


its a Barton cordura/silicone in gray color


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## StufflerMike

DB 5 on a StrapMillCanada Nato “Stay with Ukraine“


----------



## morert4

Here it is!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

morert4 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a new DS30?


----------



## jumpnj86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lymtics0502

I've just got a 2nd DA44 deal at $650, the guy sent me some pics and the watch's condition looks pretty good. It might have some scratches on the bezel insert but I'm not sure if it's because of lighting or dust. 

I cannot ask for more at that price point. The watch is on the way to me. Hopefully it's a good deal and will share some pics when I receive it.


----------



## aaamax

lymtics0502 said:


> I've just got a 2nd DA44 deal at $650, the guy sent me some pics and the watch's condition looks pretty good. It might have some scratches on the bezel insert but I'm not sure if it's because of lighting or dust.
> 
> I cannot ask for more at that price point. The watch is on the way to me. Hopefully it's a good deal and will share some pics when I receive it.


Iconic!
And at that price point, you are in for the win.
A few scratches on the bezel are unimportant. That bezel is such the cool feature and it _is_ a tool watch.


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Igorek




----------



## watchjens

Die DA 42 im Weinberg


----------



## Cheverian

I just picked up the DSub 3 (here with an aftermarket NATO).


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## lymtics0502

aaamax said:


> Iconic!
> And at that price point, you are in for the win.
> A few scratches on the bezel are unimportant. That bezel is such the cool feature and it _is_ a tool watch.


The watch arrived, I’m very surprised that there is no scratches, just a small ding at the red index and the AR coating was removed by the owner, seems a minor issue. 

But, all in all, very happy with this purchase


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## aaamax

lymtics0502 said:


> The watch arrived, I’m very surprised that there is no scratches, just a small ding at the red index and the AR coating was removed by the owner, seems a minor issue.
> 
> But, all in all, very happy with this purchase
> View attachment 16655265


Terrific purchase, congratulations.
The case is virtually indestructible compared to most any other watch. so more than likely you won't get much in the way of scratches and don't see any now.

I predict that the more you wear it, that the watch will rise to the top of your rotation. Damasko has a way of doing that. Truly grows on you and the subtle elements become more apparent.
Cheers.


----------



## 52hurtz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Today’s wear. It had been a while with too many watches. So crisp! Loved wearing it on business trips, looks crisp and smart also on a suit.
Mine is one of the very first watches sold on the then newly launched bracelet. DA373 Serial #0028 - more rare than a Bugatti supercar when I bought it!


----------



## GrouchoM

MrDagon007 said:


> Today’s wear. It had been a while with too many watches. So crisp! Loved wearing it on business trips, looks crisp and smart also on a suit.
> Mine is one of the very first watches sold on the then newly launched bracelet. DA373 Serial #0028 - more rare than a Bugatti supercar when I bought it!


You bought a Bugatti supercar?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctrinaire

Old photo but this has been my companion over the past 2 days. 

Anyone have issues with Damasko's outer AR? Mine after 6.5 months has a fair amount of micro scratches, mostly only visible up close under certain lighting


----------



## pizza_dog

I did the same with red chrono hands on mine. I went with one-side AR though, so no scratches at all.

Sharp strap. Erika’s?


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Cahanc

Doctrinaire said:


> Old photo but this has been my companion over the past 2 days.
> 
> Anyone have issues with Damasko's outer AR? Mine after 6.5 months has a fair amount of micro scratches, mostly only visible up close under certain lighting
> View attachment 16669705


I haven't had any issues with the coating on any of my Damasko watches and its been over a year for most of them in steady rotation.


----------



## Doctrinaire

pizza_dog said:


> I did the same with red chrono hands on mine. I went with one-side AR though, so no scratches at all.
> 
> Sharp strap. Erika’s?


Yes the red Corsa strap, bought it back in spring 2020 before Erika's came out with other color versions. At the time "limited supply/edition" 🙄 good they chose to keep the design.

Honestly, your's gave me the idea for red hands because I was unsure if red was an option beforehand.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## khanhdnk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

arduiyes!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax

sliderule3_14 said:


> arduiyes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what I like about this shot is that almost flat-black appearance.
very cool.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So fresh so clean!


----------



## wkw

Cahanc said:


> So fresh so clean!


Thanks. Yes, this is one of my favorite watch with white dial.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii




----------



## MrDagon007

Belgian style aperitif, makes me feel back in my original home country.


----------



## Cahanc

DK with a Chimay please!


----------



## StufflerMike

Jamespreillyii said:


> View attachment 16697779


Nice shot‼‼‼


----------



## Jamespreillyii

StufflerMike said:


> Nice shot‼‼‼


Thanks. The background made it easy! Was a perfect night on the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## StufflerMike

New strap on my DC57Si black, RIOS 1931 stone grey leather strap „Sullivan“


----------



## earlofsodbury

I recall reading about people doing this in my pignorant-noob days and arrogantly thinking "_The fools! I'd never do that!_" ... . . . ...

Anyway, I've pined for my original DC56 ever since I sold it a bit over a year ago, so I've just paid the thick end of £200 _more_ to get another (admittedly better) example:










*Love it!* / Bloody ridiculous hobby! Gah!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cahanc

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16711691


What animal is that in the background? A white Rhino or some kind of warthog?


----------



## Sugman

It’s a rhino at the zoo…it was cooling off in the mud.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

My DA44 with spots and smudges on the crystal. Because there’s always spots and smudges and clouding all over the crystal. Usually it’s much worse. Is there some trick with the Damasko AR coating that I don’t know about? I love the idea of a clear view of the dial, but seriously every time I check the time on this thing I end up wiping it off. I have an Alpina with external AR, and if I wear it all week, I might wipe it off once during the week, if at all. I scrubbed this with soap and water this morning and have already wiped it off several times today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Cahanc said:


> DK105 blue on MIcheal Knapp leather strap.
> View attachment 16496740
> View attachment 16496741
> View attachment 16496742
> View attachment 16496743
> View attachment 16496744


Love that sunburst dial. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Jamespreillyii said:


> View attachment 16697779


Looks like paradise to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> My DA44 with spots and smudges on the crystal. Because there’s always spots and smudges and clouding all over the crystal. Usually it’s much worse. Is there some trick with the Damasko AR coating that I don’t know about? I love the idea of a clear view of the dial, but seriously every time I check the time on this thing I end up wiping it off. I have an Alpina with external AR, and if I wear it all week, I might wipe it off once during the week, if at all. I scrubbed this with soap and water this morning and have already wiped it off several times today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely watch. My only answer to the spots'n'smudges has been a mite extreme - the new watches were ordered without the AR, and with a couple of older ones I removed the (slightly-damaged) AR using PolyWatch - a slow and tedious process, but it does make the marks less obvious!


----------



## danimal107

I did the unthinkable and put a dive strap on my DC66. Haha… I think It compliments the bold case well even if the watch gods may strike me down for it.


----------



## danimal107

Erikas MN strap


----------



## Robert999




----------



## fredb31

My new DC82 has just landed : thank you Greg 😉 !


----------



## Thom986




----------



## Thom986




----------



## Bane01

Fifth Damasko I've owned so far









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 16720473


Congrats! Great looking watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Added a Fluco leather strap to my DC 66. This will be the standard strap on the DC76/2 and DC86/2 models.


----------



## GrouchoM

StufflerMike said:


> Added a Fluco leather strap to my DC 66. This will be the standard strap on the DC76/2 and DC86/2 models.
> 
> View attachment 16743083


Do these straps have any water resistance? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## ACG




----------



## StufflerMike

GrouchoM said:


> Do these straps have any water resistance?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


No, if you want this you should ask for a Fluco Nautilus.


----------



## earlofsodbury

Hard-working DC57 lume -


----------



## Doctrinaire

Watching Wimbledon with a reacquired old friend, DA47 🙂. Unfortunately not the original I had prior some 1.5 years ago, but identical other than the serial number. (Not even 50 DA47s separate the two)


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## earlofsodbury

Today...


----------



## Cahanc

Decision, decisions.


----------



## lymtics0502

aaamax said:


> Terrific purchase, congratulations.
> The case is virtually indestructible compared to most any other watch. so more than likely you won't get much in the way of scratches and don't see any now.
> 
> I predict that the more you wear it, that the watch will rise to the top of your rotation. Damasko has a way of doing that. Truly grows on you and the subtle elements become more apparent.
> Cheers.


I want to give an update. Cannot get out of the obsession with Damasko, I decided to add one more baby to the collection. You're right that Damasko(s) are now on top of my rotation.


----------



## Cahanc

lymtics0502 said:


> I want to give an update. Cannot get out of the obsession with Damasko, I decided to add one more baby to the collection. You're right that Damasko(s) are now on top of my rotation.
> 
> View attachment 16755204


Beauty! Congratulations on another fine watch!


----------



## aaamax

@*lymtics0502 *And with a bracelet no less. Xlnt!


----------



## StufflerMike

Fluco Nautilus, for the time being the Fluco leather strap went into the box. 









WarchBandit Tropical Style rubber strap


----------



## OkiFrog

StufflerMike said:


> Fluco Nautilus, for the time being the Fluco leather strap went into the box.
> View attachment 16755355
> 
> 
> WarchBandit Tropical Style rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 16755363


Is that the grey Fluco? Looks amazing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

OkiFrog said:


> Is that the grey Fluco? Looks amazing.


Yep.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc

Change of clothes and off to Chez Panisse for 15th Wedding Anniversary dinner. DK105 along for the appetizers!!


----------



## GrouchoM

Cahanc said:


> Change of clothes and off to Chez Panisse for 15th Wedding Anniversary dinner. DK105 along for the appetizers!!
> View attachment 16761409
> View attachment 16761410
> View attachment 16761411


A few food pictures would be appreciated. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## kostak

Timeless classic - DK105


----------



## StufflerMike

DB 5 on a Pebro sand leather strap


----------



## SISL

Just got that one from Watchmann - super happy with both the watch and their service.


----------



## khanhdnk

Weekend…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Always makes me smile, such a great piece.


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

StufflerMike said:


> Fluco Nautilus, for the time being the Fluco leather strap went into the box.
> View attachment 16755355
> 
> 
> WarchBandit Tropical Style rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 16755363


What model is the watch in the second pic? Is that a custom or a prototype?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> What model is the watch in the second pic? Is that a custom or a prototype?


…

DA 343, discontinued.


----------



## Igorek




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16809116


Now that is very niiiice! 

Not seen the blue second-hand / blue date wheel combo before - is that a special order, or obscure model I've overlooked?


----------



## OkiFrog

Running errands. Found this Toxic NATO Rogue strap and I really like this combo.


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> Now that is very niiiice!
> 
> Not seen the blue second-hand / blue date wheel combo before - is that a special order, or obscure model I've overlooked?


Thanks. Not a special order, both Watchmann and Long Island Watch had these in stock a few weeks ago and may still have them, I haven't checked. Love the DS30 for how light and thin it is!


----------



## Cahanc

earlofsodbury said:


> Now that is very niiiice!
> 
> Not seen the blue second-hand / blue date wheel combo before - is that a special order, or obscure model I've overlooked?





https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Damasko-DS30B











Damasko Swiss DS30 Automatic Watch with a 39mm Bead-Blasted Submarine Steel Case #DS30-BLUE


Damasko DS30-BLUE Watch features a Swiss ETA automatic movement, SuperLuminova hands and markers and a sapphire crystal.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## earlofsodbury

Cahanc said:


> Thanks. Not a special order, both Watchmann and Long Island Watch had these in stock a few weeks ago and may still have them, I haven't checked. Love the DS30 for how light and thin it is!


Yep, and it's sat there - plain-as-day - on Damasko's website, but somehow I'd never taken its existence on-board. I do find decent photographs - especially, for some reason, owner-photographs - tend to bring the reality of a watch alive a lot more than the usual renders on manufacturers websites. Great looker, in any case


----------



## GrouchoM

Cahanc said:


> View attachment 16812650
> View attachment 16812651
> View attachment 16812652
> View attachment 16812653


Any idea how much this combo weighs?

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Cahanc

Let’s see, the tripod is carbon fiber and the head aluminum, add the watch and the bracelet….one second… ahh yes- expensive but very fun indeed.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc

GrouchoM said:


> Any idea how much this combo weighs?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Do you mean DC86 and bracelet? Definitely aware it is there but very tolerable. Tripod? carbon fiber so about 4lbs plus head.


----------



## GrouchoM

DC86 & bracelet

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Cahanc

GrouchoM said:


> DC86 & bracelet
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Weight without strap is 103grams. Bracelet weighs 105grams.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## SISL

SISL said:


> Just got that one from Watchmann - super happy with both the watch and their service.
> 
> View attachment 16765196


Just back from a 6 day / 50 miles hiking trip in Glacier NP, and the watch performed flawlessly. I'm very, very happy with it.

The only drawback is that the butterfly clasp is sometimes a bit hard to unclip.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Dav25

SISL said:


> Just back from a 6 day / 50 miles hiking trip in Glacier NP, and the watch performed flawlessly. I'm very, very happy with it.
> 
> The only drawback is that the butterfly clasp is sometimes a bit hard to unclip.


There is a youtube vid i think by Damasko that shows 2 ways to unclip. One is sliding your finger underneath and pushing up on the center part of clasp to undo. 2nd is slide your finger in between the clasp and the bracelet and pull up on the bracelet. 2nd one works for me much easier on my DS & DA. My DS has a tighter fit but i can manage to still do it. Not sure if you knew this already. If not i hope this helps. 

Here is the vid on youtube. Version 1 is what i use to unclip







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

And another new strap.


----------



## Cahanc

Dav25 said:


> There is a youtube vid i think by Damasko that shows 2 ways to unclip. One is sliding your finger underneath and pushing up on the center part of clasp to undo. 2nd is slide your finger in between the clasp and the bracelet and pull up on the bracelet. 2nd one works for me much easier on my DS & DA. My DS has a tighter fit but i can manage to still do it. Not sure if you knew this already. If not i hope this helps.
> 
> Here is the vid on youtube. Version 1 is what i use to unclip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The second method they show I had never seen and it is by far the easiest way I have ever opened my bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Cahanc

Be careful out there.









Multiple Arrests Made in String of Rolex Robberies from Oakland Police Department CA : Nixle


For Immediate Release: August 18, 2022 Multiple Arrests Made in String of Rolex Robberies ...




local.nixle.com


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## franksf

New acquisition. Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo

Back to the DA family!!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

Sunday morning coffee.


----------



## zharik

Dav25 said:


> There is a youtube vid i think by Damasko that shows 2 ways to unclip. One is sliding your finger underneath and pushing up on the center part of clasp to undo. 2nd is slide your finger in between the clasp and the bracelet and pull up on the bracelet. 2nd one works for me much easier on my DS & DA. My DS has a tighter fit but i can manage to still do it. Not sure if you knew this already. If not i hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing! I can add that many Ball watches has bracelets with the same unclipping way. And I should say they are simply the most comfortable bracelets I ever had.


----------



## RSDA

DS30 "Windup Edition." Just bought the bracelet and got the neon yellow seconds hand installed.

The everything watch?


----------



## Cloud9Blue

Enjoying my new DC86 from Greg











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury

Love it. That date position and round aperture is just great - prefer it to the standard; ditto with the hand set.



RSDA said:


> DS30 "Windup Edition." Just bought the bracelet and got the neon yellow seconds hand installed.
> 
> The everything watch?
> 
> View attachment 16849023


----------



## RSDA

earlofsodbury said:


> Love it. That date position and round aperture is just great - prefer it to the standard; ditto with the hand set.


Yeah—I may be in the minority, but...after having previously owned several DS30s, I feel like the DC handset actually works better.


----------



## earlofsodbury

RSDA said:


> Yeah—I may be in the minority, but...after having previously owned several DS30s, I feel like the DC handset actually works better.


Put it this way, if I was ordering a DS30 or DK30, I'd be specifying _that_ handset. To my eye it enhances the minimalist tool-watch ethic of the overall design.


----------



## DSS

I just realized that I never posted the arrival of my DA46. This instantly became one of two watches I would keep if I had to get rid of everything else. It’s perfect in every way.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## RLS1851

Have not seen very many posting of this recently!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## kenneth77

Tryin got get a little down time at the lake this weekend. 


.


----------



## chas58

I've been having fun making straps for this one.

But on vacation, I just have to throw on a straight forward orange NATO - that says vacation time to me!


















And the Salvador Dali version:














Igorek said:


> And another new strap.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Tanjecterly

Arduous hike through the wilds of the suburbs with the DS30.


----------



## one1speed

New one for me that showed up over the weekend, really enjoying this so far. While I didn't think I'd like the strap as the more vintage look seem to clash with the more modern look of the watch, I like it much more in person. Very black, flexible, etc. Had to add a hole so it would fit my small wrist, but so far so good! I really like the look and find it very comfortable. Cheers!


----------



## noregrets

DK32 on Delugs Epsom.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## one1speed

chas58 said:


> I've been having fun making straps for this one.
> 
> But on vacation, I just have to throw on a straight forward orange NATO - that says vacation time to me!


The orange looks great, question for you. With your NATO and other non-Damasko straps, are you using curved or straight spring bars? Trying to figure out what will or won't work.

Thank you!


----------



## chas58

one1speed said:


> The orange looks great, question for you. With your NATO and other non-Damasko straps, are you using curved or straight spring bars? Trying to figure out what will or won't work.
> 
> Thank you!


On the DS30, it will work if the leather/fabric is pretty thin. If the leather is thick, it will dig into the leather. For a NATO, I often put the strap in place and then put the spring bars on. My NATOS tend to be thin enough that I can pull the fabric ones through if I want to, but with a leather nato it will tend to scratch the leather to pull it through.


----------



## one1speed

chas58 said:


> On the DS30, it will work if the leather/fabric is pretty thin. If the leather is thick, it will dig into the leather. For a NATO, I often put the strap in place and then put the spring bars on. My NATOS tend to be thin enough that I can pull the fabric ones through if I want to, but with a leather nato it will tend to scratch the leather to pull it through.


Thank you for the informative reply, really appreciate it!


----------



## Adventureman

Hiking in Switzerland. Too bad they discontinued these models, the ETA movement is affordable and very accurate within a few seconds a day.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## whineboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Matushki

DA37









Sent from my M2102K1C using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one1speed




----------



## faiz

Loving my DC56









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostak

New wheels for DK105!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Metalic Mud

Currently own three.
Black DA47 goes tomorrow, keeping the nato strap for my U50.


----------



## Damasko_1995

...being a Damasko fan since 1995 I have bought a wonderful DK32 with the new A26-2 movement last week from the authorized dealer "Rolf Speck, Karlsruhe - Uhrenklinik". Rolf is a master watchmaker and his "consultancy" in buying this watch was really great. I have added also a pic from his current stock of Damasko watches. His stock includes some wonderful discontinued models and all are offered with the "old" pricing. There was a price increase on Oct 15, 2022 ... Cheers.


----------



## Metalic Mud

Damasko that should have gone this week. Didn’t. 
So budget priced red silicon strap from Ali express fitted with a couple of curved bars and a black Damasko buckle from an old strap. £7 outlay and I love it!


----------



## robi1138

About to (finally) join the Damasko club 🙂. Placed the order today...should be here middle-to-late next week, I believe.

I own Stowas, Deklas, Muhles, and a Sinn, but no Damasko...yet.

Looking forward to sharing pics...stay tuned...woohoo!


----------



## RSDA

Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## dtyger

RSDA said:


> Who could ask for anything more?
> View attachment 16979922


What are those hand for hour and minute? Never seen Damasko use them.
They look interesting, a bit oris like.


----------



## RSDA

dtyger said:


> What are those hand for hour and minute? Never seen Damasko use them.
> They look interesting, a bit oris like.








Damasko DS 30 Windup Edition – Windup Watch Shop


The Damasko DS 30 watch is tough, machined out of submarine steel, and has been additionally hardened for extra durability.




windupwatchshop.com










Damasko DS 30 Windup Edition – Windup Watch Shop


The Damasko DS 30 Windup Edition is a discreet, modern wrist watch with an understated attitude.




windupwatchshop.com





In addition to the different handset, the date window is also in a different position. The yellow Damasko seconds hands was not standard—I ordered it from Greg at Watchmann and had it installed.

Looks like the Windup shop no longer offers these models. It may be possible to order that handset separately and have it installed in a DS30 (Damasko uses this handset on some of their DC models). Check with Greg.

I do prefer this handset over the standard DS30 handset. The standard set has always felt just slightly too large to me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Scheduled to arrive tomorrow! 🎆🎇










😁


----------



## robi1138

As promised...









































































Definitely liking this a lot! Just waiting for the Damasko rubber strap that I initially forgot to order with the watch.

My color options were limited: this or the green one. I never really connected with any of the colored ones (or thought that I would long-term) so this was what I was going for anway. Of course this one came with the black DAMEST coating, but that was fine with me. Went through Watchmann for the first time as well. Greg was great (as I've always read here)...looking forward to buying from him again.

Anyway, excuse my indulgence here....will post again after I get the new strap.

Edit: also got this from Greg...didn't put it on but wanted to give an idea of how it looked:


----------



## Cahanc

So Fresh So Clean.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Jeep99dad

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16990814


I freaking love this one


----------



## Tanjecterly

Gorgeous fall day and my DS30.


----------



## Kirkawall

DC57 black —  new work watch, has been absolutely brilliant thus far.


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1




----------



## Cahanc

What time is it?


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Jamespreillyii




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## StufflerMike

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Great 📸 Love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

robi1138 said:


> View attachment 17004530


That so cool. How has the mvt been for you ?
I’m tempted by the one with orange accents. Love the center hand


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Jeep99dad said:


> That so cool. How has the mvt been for you ?
> I’m tempted by the one with orange accents. Love the center hand


No problems so far. Based on a timing app, it's running at +3 s/d


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Tanjecterly




----------



## Jeep99dad

robi1138 said:


> No problems so far. Based on a timing app, it's running at +3 s/d


Thanks  Don’t miss the running second ?


----------



## robi1138

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  Don’t miss the running second ?


Nope. On the contrary, it's quite liberating. Being somewhat OCD, I'm always trying to precisely line up the minute hand with a minute marker as the seconds hand passes 12...this can be a challenge on some watches. And I'm always checking the accuracy of my watches. Thankfully, I can't do either with this watch...and I'm glad. I can just wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## AD4268

DK-14


----------



## Jeep99dad

robi1138 said:


> Nope. On the contrary, it's quite liberating. Being somewhat OCD, I'm always trying to precisely line up the minute hand with a minute marker as the seconds hand passes 12...this can be a challenge on some watches. And I'm always checking the accuracy of my watches. Thankfully, I can't do either with this watch...and I'm glad. I can just wear it and enjoy it.


Lol  good points. I struggled with my base Panerai as nothing moved 
I talked to someone who runs the Chrono a lot to see something move. Not sure how this particular movement will do long term with that though. 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## robi1138

Jeep99dad said:


> Lol  good points. I struggled with my base Panerai as nothing moved
> I talked to someone who runs the Chrono a lot to see something move. Not sure how this particular movement will do long term with that though.
> Thanks for the reply.


You're welcome 🙂

P.S. I don't know what the official word on running a chono all the time is but it doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## one1speed

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17023654


Nice! I do like this model.


----------



## Relo60

one1speed said:


> Nice! I do like this model.


Thanks👍🏼


----------



## Cahanc

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17023654


Fantastic!!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RSDA




----------



## Singularious

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16931067


Hey Mike, what is the model number for the cream colored treatment here? I’m new to Damasko, but don’t know that I’ve seen that (unless it is a color thing with the photo or lighting).

Edit: Nevermind. Believe I found it. DB series. Now on my list. 😀


----------



## StufflerMike

Singularious said:


> Hey Mike, what is the model number for the cream colored treatment here? I’m new to Damasko, but don’t know that I’ve seen that (unless it is a color thing with the photo or lighting).
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Believe I found it. DB series. Now on my list. 😀


Yep, DB 5.


----------



## Singularious

StufflerMike said:


> Yep, DB 5.


Thanks for confirming. Seems they are hen’s teeth, but I’ll try anyway. 😄


----------



## Marty47

I love my DA43 the white face and orange second hand does it for me.


----------



## pwanut

The beast on Jubilee


----------



## aaamax

Marty47 said:


> I love my DA43 the white face and orange second hand does it for me.
> View attachment 17058658


I agree. 
There's orange and then there is that cool 70's German orange, think 2002 Tii. No coincidence there.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singularious

Ho ho ho!


----------



## one1speed

Finally ordered one of Erika's straps, have been curious about these. Now that I've got the fit fairly dialed in, I find it to be quite comfortable. The leather strap that came with the watch is really nice and supple, but I'm between sizes. Even though the watch is pretty light, it still twists a little around my small wrist, which drives me crazy. The Erika's allows for a much more dialed-in fit and looks pretty good, though at quite a cost. I feel it looks better in use than in these pics. Cheers.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulRP

Very nice


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC 56 at Petra


----------



## Cahanc

one1speed said:


> Finally ordered one of Erika's straps, have been curious about these. Now that I've got the fit fairly dialed in, I find it to be quite comfortable. The leather strap that came with the watch is really nice and supple, but I'm between sizes. Even though the watch is pretty light, it still twists a little around my small wrist, which drives me crazy. The Erika's allows for a much more dialed-in fit and looks pretty good, though at quite a cost. I feel it looks better in use than in these pics. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 17079335
> 
> View attachment 17079336


Take a look at Nick Mankey straps also, I find them much softer and more comfortable than Erica's.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Tom

Overview of the Damasko collection.
DC80 / DA36 / DA46 / DK30

My wishlist: a DA37 with a yellow hand and a DSub1


----------



## MLSWinchester

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17100977


Back at you, sir. Except mine has no photo skills. 











Having a great time….


----------



## tincob

Just received, joining my DA43.


----------



## klongy




----------



## Cahanc

Perfect match for my rain suit.


----------

